# Tahoe's doing it - stepping up to the plate....we're ready.....



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I am taking the plunge.  We're gonna do this. I have a plan that makes sense (to me) and costs are reasonable - and the results - well, we'll just have to wait and see.  This is the first gro in over 30 yrs, and more than a year listening and learning. My goal is a successful crop - not the most yeild, not the biggest tree, not monstrous bud, just ahealthy plants that offer reasonable yeild and high quality smoke. Those other goals are most commendable by those that pursue them, just not for me, this time around. 

My space is approx. 2' x 3' x h (more than I need (i.e., >7')). I have a shelving unit to hang the light bar (with 9 x 42W CFLs - in three tri-arrays). should be able to easily accomodate a 3-4' plant. I may be looking at topping but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. I like the idea of low bushy plants with more than one cola. the light bar is 14" x 32" entirely aluminum foiled, and it essentially forms a lid to the grow area below. I will put a timer in place for 18/6 and then 12/12 when the time is right. my plan is to do a minimum of two weeks vege, see where we're at the switch fairly early into flowering. 

I have two 5 gal. pots with soil - professional potting soil, nothing fancy - with drip trays underneath. I have room for six pots depending on germination success? I will get some nutrients once they get started. 

I have six seeds germinating - 3 Top44 and 3 BigBud - one Top44 has a definate crack showing - one of the BB might have been cracked and I didn't notice - I keep it there and see what happens for now. 

I have an oil filled radiator heater with thermostat - the temp in the space is 16-23C (morning low - day high) and 29-35% humidity. I had been thinking that the natural sunlight through the window would suffice, but seems that more lighting is hugely beneficial, so closing off the window to all light (in or out) will be in order.

Once it is all set up properly I will take some photos. It feels good to have this underway. Now the real work starts, eh?


----------



## wbinwv (Nov 5, 2007)

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 6, 2007)

Got any pearlite mixed into the soil?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2007)

some good progress made.  lights are all in place and ready (photo). germination looks good - 6 seeds put in papertowel on Sunday - 5 showing - one really good (photo) - almost ready I suspect - prolly tomorrow into the soil? I guess I was a little surprised as these seeds were purchased last year, and sat idel for a full year.  Then again there are those 7000 year old seeds so...what was I thinking.....

Without the lights all on - temp. seems to be pretty steady 70-75 and humidity ~30% - With the lights on it looks like I might have a temp problem. I have had the lights on for a couple of hours and its over 90 actually. But I still need to put a small fan in there for circulation which should help? I really did not expect the heat cuz so much has been written that CFLs do not produce heat?

I should be able to figure something out to manage the heat - though venting is not really an option so I'm not sure what to do. Man o man that is stinkin' bright - 9 x 42W CFL - 378W and 23400 lumens. I realize this is not anywhere near what some people are using.......but...i guess we'll see how effective this setup will be. Decided to use one of those windshield sunlight deflectors for reflective material. Oh well, guess we keep making some small steps forward and see wherer we end up...what challenghes will present themselves, and what successes we will experience.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/1268/medium/1_Picture_001cropped.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/1268/medium/1_Picture_003cropped.jpg


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot - Congrats and good luck.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2007)

yes it does...its a professional prepared soil from a local garden supply. I love the smell of soil. No wonder I have spent almost 30 years as a wildlife biologist....nature is in me. I am pleased with my progress. How was your day? 


Your Grandfather said:


> Got any pearlite mixed into the soil?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 6, 2007)

*Looks like you are off to a very good start, I really like your hood idea, cheap and easy, I just may do that for my veg room.*

*concerning cfl watts, I'm using about the same watts as you for three of my plants, vegging and flowering with them, they seem to be doing ok but I really don't know what they are actually supposed to be doing as this is my first attempt, I'm 18 days into flowering, so far I'm pleased.*

*About the cooling, Iv'e seen people use small coolers such as swamp coolers or small air conditioners witch you could probably pick up for under hundred bucks, also I see them at thrift stores all the time (real cheap, specially this time of year)*

*May your grow be as good as the next!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks Humbolt. I'm gonna keep an eye on it now....I am confidentthat it is something I should be able to manage one way or another. I keep the status posted as it is better understood.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2007)

good luck tahoe. may the ganja gods look favorably upon you lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey man....thanks a million. the germinating looks like I'm at least 5 for 6 which is a pleasing result. Now tomorrow I will place in the soil and then we'll see if we can continue to have such positive steps forward. Thanks again.....I'm already enjoying this!  though my hope is that I will certainly enjoy the outcome in several months!


mastakoosh said:


> good luck tahoe. may the ganja gods look favorably upon you lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have read that the exposed root tip from a germinating seed needs to be placed in soil rather quickly upon showing itself. i am inclined to NOT wait until tomorrow morning to plant these guys cuz they are all showing enuf that they are totally obviousl and noticeable. I think I will just go forward with putting them in the soil tonight.....


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 6, 2007)

*I would say she's ready for the dirt, I can't wait till they start growing, I want to see them under that hood, did you say what cycle of light you are going to be vegging? I vegged mine under 24/7 with good results.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 7, 2007)

thank you Humboldt. the topic of light schedule has been thought about. I had been thinking of going to 18/6 for a variety of reasons - then switch fairly early on to 12/12 - there seems to be continued debate on this. you say you went 24/7 vege - I suspect you did that to maximize vege growth in the shortest time - and it worked for you. I dunno, I guess I'm goona watch the lil'bitches grow and make some decisions along the way. I have a pretty clear pic in my mind about the whole aspect of the # nodes and height. I want to max. compactness and bushyness - and growing things too fast goes against my grain as a biologist - although there are many that will argue with me - this is a basic biological principle for me - there are lmiitations and trade-offs to pushing biological systems too much - it may not be obvious - but in the long run operating far outside the natural envelope has conequences - even if I don't know exactly what they might be.

nothing else new to report this AM - that sixth seed is either a dud or she's REALLY REALLY shy and does not want to show me her.....errr....you know! hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree. Go to the edge but stay within the lines. I personally use 18/6 and am working on a supplemental timer/variable dimming CFL lights to simulate the reds of AM and then PM, just makes sense to me. The sky does not go from night to bright daylight_at the flip of a switch. 

So, in theory I'd like the 3k cfl's to come on gradually, be supplemented by the 6.5k cfl's and then turn off until "evening" when the process would happen again but only in reverse.

Sorry for the rant on your thread.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 7, 2007)

*You're welcome, I used 24/7 to speed up the proccess becuse I originally used shop lights standard flourecents tubes and when I switched to cfl's I just kept it that way, worked out good, if interested check out my journal to see the progress.*

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*


*



working on a supplemental timer/variable dimming CFL lights to simulate the reds of AM and then PM, just makes sense to me. The sky does not go from night to bright daylight_at the flip of a switch.

Click to expand...

**Sounds like a damn good idea, please keep us updated on the progress and the method you use to achieve this.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 7, 2007)

well just another regular day, eh?! - so how do you guarantee to draw attetnion to yourseslf? trying looking at air conditioners in Canada as the temp drops below freezing...hahahaha.....well I have not found exactly what I was looking for - don't suppose I even know exactly what that is....but I've leaqrned to go with my gut....and my gut was telling me what I saw ain't it....how freakin airy fairy is THAT! but I have a decent fan....and that's in the space on a dry run...to see what that might do to manage temp? the last seed it still hiding....more ans more a suspect of being classified as a dud. Still I suppose not bad. 5 out of 6, at least to this stage -- we'll see who is brave even to poke themselves out of the soil., and who will be first out of the gate.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Now this is very interesting and makes perfect sense. natuarl daylight hours do not work like artificial light do.*

*Thats a cool idea. I like it. *


Your Grandfather said:


> I agree. Go to the edge but stay within the lines. I personally use 18/6 and am working on a supplemental timer/variable dimming CFL lights to simulate the reds of AM and then PM, just makes sense to me. The sky does not go from night to bright daylight_at the flip of a switch.
> 
> So, in theory I'd like the 3k cfl's to come on gradually, be supplemented by the 6.5k cfl's and then turn off until "evening" when the process would happen again but only in reverse.
> 
> Sorry for the rant on your thread.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Personally, I would go with the 86/6 and then 12/12 cycle. Its the simpliest and most well known method that produces great results.*

*I also would clip them after the 5th node and then gradually stress them to get more of a compact bushy plant. *

*Be patient with the last seeds as some are just slow. i've had seeds planted at the same time, come up almost weeks later.*

*Good luck with your grow tahoe.*
*I'll be keeping a watch out for you. *


tahoe58 said:


> thank you Humboldt. the topic of light schedule has been thought about. I had been thinking of going to 18/6 for a variety of reasons - then switch fairly early on to 12/12 - there seems to be continued debate on this. you say you went 24/7 vege - I suspect you did that to maximize vege growth in the shortest time - and it worked for you. I dunno, I guess I'm goona watch the lil'bitches grow and make some decisions along the way. I have a pretty clear pic in my mind about the whole aspect of the # nodes and height. I want to max. compactness and bushyness - and growing things too fast goes against my grain as a biologist - although there are many that will argue with me - this is a basic biological principle for me - there are lmiitations and trade-offs to pushing biological systems too much - it may not be obvious - but in the long run operating far outside the natural envelope has conequences - even if I don't know exactly what they might be.
> 
> nothing else new to report this AM - that sixth seed is either a dud or she's REALLY REALLY shy and does not want to show me her.....errr....you know! hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks Lacy.....I agree 86/6....that'll vege the heck out of them....ahahahaha JK....typo....anyway....I've had the lights on for a couple of hours and the temp is looking good 77.7F and 29% humidity. I am encouraged. I will be patient on the seed, no need to do anything - preciate all the feedback...its all good in the end....and if it ain't good yet.....it ain't the end yet!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you pots/containers directly on the floor?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes....there is carpeting underneath....but yes on the flor....do you think I need to elevate them somewhat?


Your Grandfather said:


> Are you pots/containers directly on the floor?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 8, 2007)

absolutely. just put a few 2x4 pieces of wood. Up off of the floor will stop a heat transfer from the floor into your pots.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2007)

oic...right...appreciate the comment.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*You're looking and sounding good tahoe. Yeah ya kind of have to learn to be patient with these guys. I purposely made sure I had some great bud to smoke towards the end of my grow JUST for the sake of 'NOT dibbing into the cookie jar' so to speak. *

*i'll keep watch of your grow. you sure sound excited.*


tahoe58 said:


> thanks Lacy.....I agree 86/6....that'll vege the heck out of them....ahahahaha JK....typo....anyway....I've had the lights on for a couple of hours and the temp is looking good 77.7F and 29% humidity. I am encouraged. I will be patient on the seed, no need to do anything - preciate all the feedback...its all good in the end....and if it ain't good yet.....it ain't the end yet!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks Lacy...preciate your feedback. I am gonna have a tough time on the patience thing.....I remember when I grew my shrooms...how tough that was...and this is gonna take LONGER.....and at least when I grew my shrooms I had some smoke...I don't have any now, haven't had any for a year, and don't see that changing anytime soon...so the master of discipline will just have to take over....ugh! yes, I am very excited about it....its gonna be fun...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 8, 2007)

A year?! You are better than I.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2007)

forced abstinence....unreliable sources, too scared to find a new source, .... I am a small island in a sea of non-smokers


Your Grandfather said:


> A year?! You are better than I.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 9, 2007)

How far is VC?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2007)

would that be by air, train, car or foot....just kidding...hahahahaha....a definate possibility...I believe.


Your Grandfather said:


> How far is VC?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2007)

well well...its like having ur own baby fur crissake....I have twins I tell you I have twins....two of my shoots have shot up today....or ok ok...they poked their tiny little heads out.... check it out! Ok Ok ...I'm really frickin lame....I know...I just am so happy.


----------



## madcow (Nov 9, 2007)

good luck bro!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, I guess that congratulations are in order.

Bartender - Drinks for everyone


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2007)

and then there were four......


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 10, 2007)

Waheeeeyyyyyyyy Good luck Tahoe


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 10, 2007)

Let the journey really begin.

How many more you got planted?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2007)

there is only one other....so possibly five in total. and a single seed that would appear to be a dud? notbad I suppose though 5 of 6....we'll see if we can have them all reach the fisnish line...at least if I get get a femmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly one week - seed - germinate - plant in soil - erupt. I put the seeds in papertowl last Sunday afternoon, and here we are on Sunday morning. I am happy , and now the vege portion of this journey shall begins.


----------



## D3adH3ad (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice pics man you must have a really nice camera! I am following this journal all the way to the end


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

hey...DH thanks for the kudos...appreciate it! Yea I'm a little of a photo buff...its a 10.1MP Canon.....I hope all continues to go well. thanks again! (n I'm gonna cruise over to yours too.....cheers!)


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with DH, super pictures.

Of course, Canon doh


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

well....I have used some light-coloured decorative rock and covered the entire surface of the pots. I had read that it may actually help with reflecting the light off the soil, changing the entire surface from dark soil to light rock....take a look? and really provide a two fold benefit - retaining moisture at top of soil level while reflecting more light and not absorbing as much light. Oh well, I think things still continue to be going well for now. 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9692

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9695


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with the removal of black from the grow. Black absorbs light that is for sure. Did you give any thought to making a disc out of white paper, just a bit bigger than the outside diameter of the pot, putting a slit into the disc and then using it like a 'cover'? So the light which hits the bottom is reflected back up?

Seedlings look good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

yes I had seen some reference to that but a couple of things have guided me to not do that this time around, I have three in one pot (BigBud) and one well was supposed to be three in the other pot (Top44) (one seed did not germinate - and one that did germinate did not sprout - or has not yet). I understand I have totally opened myself to all the criticsm of too many plants per pot but .... that was my concious choice. Depending on how things go, I may transplant though I was not really planing on it. My thoughts were that I can expect some males so they will have to go and hopefyully I would end up with one fem per pot? tempting the Gods? I guess I'm on this path and we'll see.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 11, 2007)

Statistically you are correct. Given 50/50 sexing, in a threesome you should find at least one female. 

If you have 2 females, so much the better  

With 3 females..... femme fatal

Even after all that, you still have 1 more pot.

Chances are really good you'll have positive results. IMHO


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Good idea Tahoe.  It looks like aquarium rocks.*
*I have some of those.  Yes! Used as a mulch and to absorb light. *
*Good stuff Tahoe. *


tahoe58 said:


> well....I have used some light-coloured decorative rock and covered the entire surface of the pots. I had read that it may actually help with reflecting the light off the soil, changing the entire surface from dark soil to light rock....take a look? and really provide a two fold benefit - retaining moisture at top of soil level while reflecting more light and not absorbing as much light. Oh well, I think things still continue to be going well for now.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9692
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9695


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks Grandfather. appreciate the feedback. I was just writing a note to Crazy, and his strawberry haze grow....we are on exactly the same schedule. it will be fun to watch the two different grows....though he has other awesome grows underway...unreal colas! very impressive!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks Lacy! What I had read originally was to used the hydrtron from hydroponics....but I came across these others and I thought they would aslo do the trick. Guess we'll seee. thanks for checking in and providing ur feedback. I also see ur on your way with your indoor planning - good luck!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*You're gonna have more than one plant per pot?  *

*Just Kidding Tahoe!!!!*





tahoe58 said:


> yes I had seen some reference to that but a couple of things have guided me to not do that this time around, I have three in one pot (BigBud) and one well was supposed to be three in the other pot (Top44) (one seed did not germinate - and one that did germinate did not sprout - or has not yet). I understand I have totally opened myself to all the criticsm of too many plants per pot but .... that was my concious choice. Depending on how things go, I may transplant though I was not really planing on it. My thoughts were that I can expect some males so they will have to go and hopefyully I would end up with one fem per pot? tempting the Gods? I guess I'm on this path and we'll see.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

yea really.....how could I POSSIBLY consider that! hehehehehe...well the reality is I have ample opportunity to change things out...in terms of time and room...so we'll see. Shouldn't tempt the Gods the first time round..eh?!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 11, 2007)

i agree,,very nice camera shots,,of some beauty lil babies,,good luck Tahoe,,all the best on you're grow

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks Hole....keep walking forward...over and around challenges, and basking in the successes along the way. I'm gonna have fun with this - so may great people and so much great experience to absorb.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wasn't gonna post pics for another couple of days, but I can't help myself. Sort like being a proud daddy all over again. Day 9 from seed - Day 3 from eruption from soil. about 2" and looking pretty good so far I think .


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2007)

I added a co2 setup of water/sugar/yeast....have no idea if it doing anything, but the plants do look like they are doing well. no pics tonight....more maybe tomorrow. for now though, this:

He, who has learned to doubt and to ask questions where the norms forbid it, can never stop the habit. As such, every creative person is building bridges to those masses of people who are tied up helplessly by the pressures of peers and society. His is a step out and above the group. And however strong the creative person is enchained by conventions, he has unshackled himself on his way as a free and autonomous personality. As such, he may have cleared a new path for his group, his society and perhaps humankind in order to transform culture and 
to create space for other free personalities who want to set new goals.

--Franz Oppenheimer (1864-1943)


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm 18/6


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2007)

Day 6 from eruption from soil, Day 12 from seed. What can I say? I like how they look. but then whaddaI know? all comments welcome?

in the order they are presented - 

3 BigBud....yea yea yea...all in one pot....I know.

close ups of BigBud (four shots)

Close up of Top44 (2 shots)


----------



## Harkin (Nov 15, 2007)

They look good and strong I'm interested in those stones you are using at the top of your soil, now I just have to find some. Anyways good luck


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2007)

the principle behind the stones is two fold - (1) retain moisture at the surface level and (2) to reflect more light back up. I dunno if it works or not...the moisture side certainly is better at the surface than prior to having the stones. they are just decorative stone and have not other function. thanks for piping in....


Harkin said:


> They look good and strong I'm interested in those stones you are using at the top of your soil, now I just have to find some. Anyways good luck


----------



## Harkin (Nov 15, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> the principle behind the stones is two fold - (1) retain moisture at the surface level and (2) to reflect more light back up. I dunno if it works or not...the moisture side certainly is better at the surface than prior to having the stones. they are just decorative stone and have not other function. thanks for piping in....


No worries, I'm enjoying reading your learning curve as I am at 4 weeks with my babies, so its nice to see how other peeps have handled it 1st time. I had thought of using stones like that before cos the topsoil gets dry in a day or so and it makes me wanna water more, but I know at the bottom of the pot there is still water. The best way I find is to lift the pot and judge by weight. But the stones should at least keep the topsoil moist, not sure how much it would reflect though

Ps They should make Mylar stones, that would be perfect, but unnatural. Sorry I'm stoned and blabbing


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 17, 2007)

Any new pictures?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

yup...coming...later today. 


Your Grandfather said:


> Any new pictures?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

well....here we are....and checking back these are day 6 not the ones before (they would have been day 4)....still looking healthy and happy....and seem to be picking up speed ....  but then I am the king of wishful thinking too so.....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice looking babies you got there, they are very vibrant green eh? Keep on growin,


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Very very nice there tahoe. They look vibrant and beautiful. Plus I like they way they are starting low. Mine got stretched. I knida forgot about them. *
*I like your new avatar.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks Chiceh...they will be taken care of with all the tender loving care I can muster..... ok whatever....I'm gonna water them, give them light, and protect them from muggers!


Chiceh said:


> Nice looking babies you got there, they are very vibrant green eh? Keep on growin,


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey lacy...yes I am quite pleased with this aspect to say the least....i want them to be very short and bushy...and I seem to be getting my wish on this one.....so far.....hehehehe....this is going to be VERY nerve wracking!  especially with no smoke to chill with! that's the "cavallino rampante".....will be in my garage before the end of 2008!....


Lacy said:


> *Very very nice there tahoe. They look vibrant and beautiful. Plus I like they way they are starting low. Mine got stretched. I knida forgot about them. *
> *I like your new avatar.*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking good Tahoe.

Me thinks the rocks work.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 17, 2007)

has anyone ever thought that black _attracts_ rather than absorbs it. Yes im very stoned (unless your a cop reading this) but i dunno, something to ponder. In this case, covering up the black would deter light? im 100% positive im wrong, but i wouldnt mind doing an experiment to see if there are any noticable differences. again, very stoned


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 17, 2007)

granitestate said:


> has anyone ever thought that black _attracts_ rather than absorbs it. Yes im very stoned (unless your a cop reading this) but i dunno, something to ponder. In this case, covering up the black would deter light? im 100% positive im wrong, but i wouldnt mind doing an experiment to see if there are any noticable differences. again, very stoned


Only thing that can attract light is a black hole.

Colors don't really absorb light_rather, some reflect light better than others. 

The darker the color the more heat it will absorb. Just touch the hood of a dark car versus the hood of a light car. The amount of available sunlight is the same but the temperatures are substantially different.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 17, 2007)

true, like i said tho, very stoned haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was in another thread and got carried away....we had been talking about how to prevent stretching....etc. and the topic turned to nutes and timing and stuff.....so here is what I said there.....

well....I need to come clean....I put them under the lights like right away as sprouts....then I started feeding them right away too.....I test the moisture...and I am watering every 2-3 day.....but from the bottom up....the soil wicks the water up from the trays below the pots. I expect that I have got things a little mixed up here....on the otherhand...the plants seem to be doing very well? the plants are 7 days old today, are barely 2" tall and working on their third node...virtually no space between them?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 18, 2007)

Clear your conscious 

Free your mind


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

thks man....yes...that is totally what I should do....chill.....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay.... I've had a few minutes to think about wicking the water up versus letting it filter down.

If we agree the object of the exercise is to fill the available space with a vibrant root system then, I am of the opinion that allowing the water to filter down thru the medium promotes a better root system. My reasoning is that the water, will_if applied properly_a more even spread of the moisture throughout the medium, which will result in roots everywhere, with a concentration of them_nowhere.

If, on the other hand, we rely on the hydrophilic__technical word for wicking of moisture__this requires a supply (pool) of water and, IMHO, offers the best opportunity to incur root rot. Also, since the water has to travel up, there is less chance the upper regions of the medium will achieve proper moisture levels.

All this being said. If you are achieving acceptable results - forget the above.

Phew....see what happens when I take a bong hit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

hahahaha...thanks Grandfather....interesting analysis. and I expect also has some technical verification potential. The main reason why I did it that way was because I felt uncomfortable with splashing water on the surface, in what appeared to me to create an really uneven watering result.....but I am still thinking about ur root rot scenario.....what I need to find is a little appropriately sized small watering can that allows for a more even watering....so far, the "wicking" seems to result in a very even moisture level at surface and say....3-4" down, as tested with my finger.....guess we'll see. thanks again!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey Grandfather....and I had another thought....I working at 25-35% humidity....so I expect that might have something to do with the amount of water I'm using too as I expect there is a reasonable amount going into the air as well.....just another thought....you got me all worred out the root rot thing now....hehehehe...I know I know....free my mind....free my mind.....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok... Did some research and have definitive answer. Start to water from the top. Give the plants 'sips'_don't waterboard them....roflamo

Here is the quote from the reference: _Marijuana must have a well-drained medium for healthy growth. Soilz that ld too much water or hold it unevenly can drown the roots, leading to poor growth or death of the plant. It prefers a medium that is high in nitrogen, and mid-range in phosphorus and potassium
totse.com | The Marijuana Grower's Guide - the last paragraph under Part II 

_I use a turkey baster to control the flow, direction and amount of water. I make my water & nutes in old 1 gal milk containers. I have a few old gatorade bottles. When I'm ready to water, I transfer to the gatorade bottles and then work the bulb of the baster a few times to produce air bubbles in the water. Seems to work well for me.

*Of course, this is my opinion, and I'm probably wrong.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

a turkey baster....that's right....I had heard that before and had forgotten...excellent choice....thanks for the background....cheers!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya know, one of the beauties of doing research is what I call the "Tang Effect". Remember Tang? The 'Tang Effect' is any kewl spin off technology which results from the pursuit of another technology. 

In the case of Tang, America_when it was a great place_was trying to put a man on the moon ~ 'primary pursuit'. Tang_a breakfast food and probably the first energy drink_came about as a spin off of that effort.
_
Therefore the 'Tang Effect'. _

I digress, if you read Part II, there are some very big statements there vs. conventional thinking_which I hate, how last century_on roots. The one that really piqued my interest is "in its natural state, marijuana may grow an extensive root system. In dry areas, the tap root can grow more than six feet deep in its seafch for water. In moist areas with fertile soil (such as in potting mixtures), the lateral root remains small, often only three or four inches long on a seven-foot-tall mature plant. The purpose of the growing medium is to provide adequate water and nutrients in addition to anchoring the roots, which hold the plant upright. By watering and fertilizing as needed, you could grow a six-foot plant in a four-inch pot" WHAT!

Yikes, I just bought a bunch of clay pots yesterday. grrrr

More research needed on this. LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

I know I put up some pics yesterday but they are just so darn purdy......at least I think so...hehehehe...these are now 7 days from sprouting.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks man. take a look at the Root Development vs Plant Growth and the newer Root Development V Plant Growth (seed version) ....these are GR8

In a way...my thought with the bottom watering was that this would naturally limit the growth development to only the area where it receives sufficient moisture from - it has no need to go further because it is already receiveing enough moisture. As long as the majority of the growth medium remains appropriately moist and continues to support the roots and therefore the stem/plant, then the potential for problems should dimisnish. And to be clear, there is NEVER standing water in the bottom try for any period of time more than a couple of hours, the water is wicked up into the pot quite actively.
Oh well. this continues to be a good point of debate for me for now. 



Your Grandfather said:


> I digress, if you read Part II, there are some very big statements there vs. conventional thinking_which I hate, how last century_on roots. The one that really piqued my interest is "in its natural state, marijuana may grow an extensive root system. In dry areas, the tap root can grow more than six feet deep in its seafch for water. In moist areas with fertile soil (such as in potting mixtures), the lateral root remains small, often only three or four inches long on a seven-foot-tall mature plant. The purpose of the growing medium is to provide adequate water and nutrients in addition to anchoring the roots, which hold the plant upright. By watering and fertilizing as needed, you could grow a six-foot plant in a four-inch pot" WHAT!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Your plants look the way I wanted my plants to look. Very very nice. *
*That grandfather dude is one smart helpful guy. *
*Hi grandfather dude!!!!!!!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

hey Lacy. thanks! I am grateful for his help...I came home today, and they are really growing hard.....I am so happy. It won't EVER be quick enuf....but regardless, I am so happy with the continued progress, and that so far, things continue to go well. As you can see with some many others, things can and very possibly will just go wrong, so I will take the forward steps as they come right now. thanks for your support! 


Lacy said:


> *Your plants look the way I wanted my plants to look. Very very nice. *
> *That grandfather dude is one smart helpful guy. *
> *Hi grandfather dude!!!!!!!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok...so I got bored....and decided I wanted to take a few high def. shots.....and here they are (these are 8 days from sprouting).....you can go to my gallery to see the full size ones if ur interested... enjoy!

PS - anyone got any thoughts on the tiny white reflections in the last photo?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, nice pictures Tahoe.... Shit, show me how to do that, I got the cam but_rofl_can't figure it out. I don't know a bus stop from an f stop. You can't believe how I struggle to take the pic's in my journal. I'm killer in Adobe just this particular cam makes me nutz.

For $200 bucks I got this: Fujifilm FinePix S6000fd Digital Camera - Full Review - The Imaging Resource!

What do you think Tahoe? Too much for an old geezer?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 19, 2007)

*tahoe, looking good bro, grandfather check out the following link, it just may help you out with them pictures.*

*https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/29264-how-take-digital-camera-closeup.html*


*Keep up the great work tahoe!*


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 19, 2007)

*Damn man those are looking great for 8 days. I can't wait to see how this turns out. Keep up the good work*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

good morning grandfather. thanks so much for the kind words. I haad a 126 format box vamera put in my hands when I was 5 and an Agfa bellow fully manual (and learned to use a light meter) a little later. As a wildlife biologist, I prolly have 10,000 images from all over the world. photography among fast cars and cooking are my hobbies. though it seems like I might be developing a new hobbies in horticulture. hahahahaha.

with cameras, you pretty much get what you pay for, used market is a good place to find deals cuz cameras have little or no inherent used value. I am not familiar with the model you show, the site I use is a site called Digital Photography Review (Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ) though I am sure there are lots of valuable and worthwhile site. this one makes sense to me.

hey man - ur NEVER too old....unless you think so...my mom learned to fly an airplane @ 50 and flew for the next 30 years! Take care, and we'll catchya on the flipside! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Wow, nice pictures Tahoe.... Shit, show me how to do that, I got the cam but_rofl_can't figure it out. I don't know a bus stop from an f stop. You can't believe how I struggle to take the pic's in my journal. I'm killer in Adobe just this particular cam makes me nutz.
> 
> For $200 bucks I got this: Fujifilm FinePix S6000fd Digital Camera - Full Review - The Imaging Resource!
> 
> What do you think Tahoe? Too much for an old geezer?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *tahoe, looking good bro, **Keep up the great work tahoe!*





lovethegreen said:


> *Damn man those are looking great for 8 days. I can't wait to see how this turns out. Keep up the good work*


thanks a bunch. I am pleased though like I said to Lacy..it will NEVER be quick enuf. I am a sad soul of the instantaneous gratification school, and I WANT MY BUD NOW! hehehehehehe.....well...it will be good for me to wait...right? F*CK that! gimmmeee gimmmeeee it NOW! hahahahaha....oh well....no poaching allowed, I will not scavenge...I will not scavenge!....cheers everyone! and thanks so much for the kind and supportive comments! 

EDIT ** hey...thanks to fdd's tutorial...I can multi now.....whoa...getting perfessional 'n alll...hehehehehe **


----------



## Lacy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Yo Tahoe!!!!! Now those are extremely impressive little plants. *
*OK Now I have to ask...what type of lights are you using?*
*I think I am gonna start over. I so wasn't ready for mine when they came up.*
*I want my nodes to be close together like those. *
*Very, very good job Tahoe.*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Learned to fly at 50 and flew for thirty years?????*
*Bravo for her!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Don't under-estimate the power of the human mind.*


tahoe58 said:


> good morning grandfather. thanks so much for the kind words. I haad a 126 format box vamera put in my hands when I was 5 and an Agfa bellow fully manual (and learned to use a light meter) a little later. As a wildlife biologist, I prolly have 10,000 images from all over the world. photography among fast cars and cooking are my hobbies. though it seems like I might be developing a new hobbies in horticulture. hahahahaha.
> 
> with cameras, you pretty much get what you pay for, used market is a good place to find deals cuz cameras have little or no inherent used value. I am not familiar with the model you show, the site I use is a site called Digital Photography Review (Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ) though I am sure there are lots of valuable and worthwhile site. this one makes sense to me.
> 
> hey man - ur NEVER too old....unless you think so...my mom learned to fly an airplane @ 50 and flew for the next 30 years! Take care, and we'll catchya on the flipside!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

yea totally Lacy...my mom was the most AWESOME person (EDIT ** and my Dad followec right along also getting his licence and they flew all over the place together....though he had also flown during WWII....some of the best memories was going fishing with our floatplane early on a Sat. morning before anyone else got up....how blessed it all was!)...

.....and thanks for the kind words 'bout the plants. I'm working with 9 x 42CFL's .... and the wrong temperature (2700K), but its what I could find ... I believe I have ~23,000 lumens for the four plants. I am contemplating the HID for the flowering....but so far they seem to be doing pretty well. So maybe I'll just stick with what's working. They are sooo pretty...and smell so nice...yeah yeah...I stick my head down into them and take a big SNORT......so fresh...and lush! hahahaha...I really DO need help! hahahahahaha hope you have a gr8 day...I'm off to work!


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Tahoe,
Nice thread I had missed it due to your new Ava. Thats a trip that you are into photo. what are you using a xti no, maby a new 40d. and a macro lens for those nice close ups. Cant wait to see your treo in a few months that is if they are all females then you ask to join in, you might what to wait but how tempting. hahah. I will be using the white rock trick, never thought about using rocks. 
I'm going to sleep I will pm you later or just send me a mess. 
Later


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 20, 2007)

What are you guys doing up so late?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

hey man....sent you a message....good to hear from you and thanx for the comments....catch ya later. BTW - its early in the morn here....! 


LoganSmith said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thats amazing. My parents are retired. They don't personally fly but they travel a lot now. (most of the year)*
*Fishing with your own plane. That is just too good to be true but I believe you. Yes you certainly are blessed indeed.*

*9 x 42CFL's?  You serious? 23,000 lumens for 4 plants. WOW!!! OH my sweet %$#@*&%!!!!!!!!!*
*23, 000 LUMENS. Well no wonder they are doing so well. How far away do you have these lights. *
*I just looked at my bulbs and I have 2 x 42 inch bulbs (each 450 lumens) That's like, only 900 lumens for 13 seedlings. *

*Ok now that I feel like a complete loser. *

*900 lumens!!!! roll: Oh what was I thinking???*
*  *


*Thats it!!!! I'm starting over!!!!*
*Seriously Tahoe, those are THE NICEST seedling I have ever seen.*

*Seeing those pics reminded me of a friend that I've known since high school. We all used to toke together and have good times. *
*Well, I'd lost touch with this couple and years ago hubby and I met up with them again. We were invited over to their house which they shared with one of their mothers so upstairs in the attic this guy had the most incredible plants ever (especially for the size of the room)*

*He had grown them similar to how you are growing them but had made his few plants into the most beautiful bonsai type plants. They were very impressive and even hubby, who doesn't toke, always refers to them when talking about a perfect indoor plant.*

*I am starting over. I don't care if I lose 13 seeds. otherwise I will constantly be regretting that I wasn't ready for my sprouts. Thanks for the encouraging, inspiring pics Tahoe. You certainly made me make up my mind. *


tahoe58 said:


> yea totally Lacy...my mom was the most AWESOME person (EDIT ** and my Dad followec right along also getting his licence and they flew all over the place together....though he had also flown during WWII....some of the best memories was going fishing with our floatplane early on a Sat. morning before anyone else got up....how blessed it all was!)...
> 
> .....and thanks for the kind words 'bout the plants. I'm working with 9 x 42CFL's .... and the wrong temperature (2700K), but its what I could find ... I believe I have ~23,000 lumens for the four plants. I am contemplating the HID for the flowering....but so far they seem to be doing pretty well. So maybe I'll just stick with what's working. They are sooo pretty...and smell so nice...yeah yeah...I stick my head down into them and take a big SNORT......so fresh...and lush! hahahaha...I really DO need help! hahahahahaha hope you have a gr8 day...I'm off to work!


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 20, 2007)

very nice. looking good so far ill be watching this journal foshodo


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice healthy looking plants Tahoe, good job. Those white specs could be the start of trichromes? Another 2 weeks and you could top or clone them then flower them eh? Very nice colour too, lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> ok...so I got bored....and decided I wanted to take a few high def. shots.....and here they are (these are 8 days from sprouting).....you can go to my gallery to see the full size ones if ur interested... enjoy!
> 
> PS - anyone got any thoughts on the tiny white reflections in the last photo?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lacy.....thanks.....but really don't beat urself up.....seedlings can most always be revived and resurrected. I guess I don't really think you have to start over. That would take you back to square one, and I guess I believe that's not really necessary. like others have said, you can bury then and give them lots of TLC and they will adjust....nature has a way of doing that under the right conditions.

Regarding light conidtions, the lights are right on top of the plants ... like 1-2" above. It is wholly adjustable - on pulleys...and there is a lot of trapped heat and light with the windshield reflector thingy. I am still fighting with myself over the potential for a HID - but the reality is I would likely have serious issues with heat.....I have absolutely NO opportunity to vent inside or out. I may wish to add some additional wattage and lumenage of CFLs....I really like the 85, 105, 125 and 200 CFLs...?????. I guess we'll play it by ear. 

Asiankatie - thanks so much for your vote of confidence. I will do my best not to let you down. Came home today, and they are really looking nice. I am amazed at the stoutness of the stems! they are little brickshithouses! hahahahaha. thanks again

Chiceh....thanks as well. I appreciate the positive feedback so much. the scheduling you mention is prolly right on the money. I guess we'll see how things develop. I have taken a page from Skunkushybrid and will wait to see preflowers before throwing them into flowering. But again...I'll play it by ear.

the conditions have remained very favourable. they are getting a timed 18/6, temp ranges from 65 to 85F, humidity is 25-30%, periodic co2 released from water/yeast/sugar bottle, water pretty close to every second-third day (very sparingly.,...only to the right "feel") and nute solution every second watering event. Fan lightly blowing indirectly all the time, except first thing in the morning (couple hours)...I let the room warm up first, and then also in the evening (couple hours), when I shake the bottle for co2 and give them a good blast just before sleepy time....just like I'm gonna have when .....MY BUD IS READY! hahahahaha. I feel compelled to put up pics again cuz I just love them so much...but I'll wait a little for when there is more than a little difference to show. they do seem to be putting on some serious bulk and height almost daily though now....its really quite astonishing.

AND the best part of this day - for all the time we spend in front of our e-machines chatting to good friends and making new ones, and learning and reading and sharing and arguing and debating, and learning and reading more and best of all laughing our pants off!....I got a new frickin chair (complete with laser beams on its frickin head!!) but even more importantly, complete with heating pad and massager...hehehehehe its frickin unreal! and some awesome...I may as well not even frickin go to bed! this is heaven....ok ok ok ok ... not quite heaven, yet......it will be ONCE MY BUD IS READY!!!


----------



## Gyp (Nov 20, 2007)

Plants look great Tahoe. I could think of one more thing that would keep me getting up from that chair, but it sounds awesome as is.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

yea thanks a million man ...totally!....but for now.....ahhhh...so frickin comfy!.....I WANT MY BUD TO BE READY!!...hahahahahaha 


Gyp said:


> Plants look great Tahoe. I could think of one more thing that would keep me getting up from that chair, but it sounds awesome as is.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2007)

good morning folks. its winter....brrrr....snow, ice....ugh! As I get older....although having been born and rasied in the country of seasons and long cold winters.....I dislike it more and more each year. Spain, Portugal...Morocco....NOW THAT sounds like it would be great!

Anyhow, I picked up a Nexxtech compact lighted microsope. It was recommended by several on here. 10 bucks....tough to go wrong?! I took a moment to take a look at my 10 day old plants last night....and shit me...you can already see the trich stalks and spheres. its another whole fascinating and amazing world down there on the leave surface - I could spend hours doing that.

the plants? today is day 11 from sprout. there are four (one Top44 and 3 BigBud). the Top44 is almost 11" across and 4 1/2" tall, and working in 4th node. The three BigBud are each 8-9" across and 4" tall also working on 4th node. these plants are totally amazing me. the leaves are all full and dark green and seem very healthy. the stems totally blow me away...thick stout and robust. I am very pleased with this progress. I will continue to.....NOT F*CK with them.....and try and be sensible and keep it simple......patience.....patience....(hahahaha....ever see that poster from years ago with the two vultures sitting on the dead tree branch.....patience? patience my ass....I'm gonna kill me something!! hahahaha).

I willl post pics tonight after I get home from work.  Have a GR8 day!

EDIT ** whoooowhooowhoooo....this was the hundreth post for this journal! crack open the champagne!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 22, 2007)

HoLE klinks his glass off Tahoe's,,,cheers man,,have a good one

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 22, 2007)

Been a little busy lately. First time I saw that Tahoe 58 I have been trying to think of what happened in Tahoe in 58. I knew know one else could be that old. I stand corrected. SeeMoreBuds new book, nuff said. Happy Thansgiving to you all, uuhhh in the States anyway. VV


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy TGD Tahoe.

Can you put up a pic of the micro. and what camera are you using?

I sent you a mess.

Later 

GLG


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

looking nice and healthy tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2007)

hey NGT...thanks man....I really stoked about the early progress...I hope I can keep it up! I'm goona post some pics here right away. 


nongreenthumb said:


> looking nice and healthy tahoe


thanks man. the micro is available online...I'll have to get a pic for you later. ur right I'm using a XTI Canon - I'm thinking I want to maybe get anotehr lens... we'll see.


LoganSmith said:


> Happy TGD Tahoe.
> 
> Can you put up a pic of the micro. and what camera are you using?
> 
> ...


yea....I have ordered my online... should be here to help me out soon.


VictorVIcious said:


> Been a little busy lately. First time I saw that Tahoe 58 I have been trying to think of what happened in Tahoe in 58. I knew know one else could be that old. I stand corrected. SeeMoreBuds new book, nuff said. Happy Thansgiving to you all, uuhhh in the States anyway. VV


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok....so...here we go....its day 11 since sprouting....the girlies...(ok ok so I'm using some positive karma)....are doing well and look robust and healthy....enjoy the show....(photos in gallery are full size)....these are three BigBud in one pot....okokokok...I know.....and the single plant is a Top44 that is considerably more advanced and robust than her sistas....

3 BigBud






3 BigBud






close up BugBud






close up BigBud






close up BigBud






main stem Top44






mainstem Top44






Top44






Top44


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow those have grown. Looking nice....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks man...I'm really happy too. BTW - didn't receive a message?


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats weird I will have to check the server, this is like the thrid time. what wed site did find the micro?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2007)

The Source By Circuit City : Magnifiers - ILLUMINATED MICROSCOPE WITH STAND


----------



## Incognitto (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats the same sunshade I use... careful with it being so close to your CFL's!! That mylar is a plastic not a metal so make sure u dont start no fires!! Keep it like 6" minimal from your CFL's. Keep in mind.. it CAN take up to 48hrs of constantly being on to melt/fire that mylar!! Just cuz you turn on your lights for 10 minutes to make sure it all works and things arent too hot doesnt mean you cant ignite that sunshade... GL man.. throw like a 4 slot 24" Flo fixture in there with some good grow lights for those 2 plants to really do well... maybe mounted on that back wall facing towards the camera.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

hey man. thanks for the feedback...and go thoughts.....I have actually formulated a NEW plan altogtether....but I sincerely appreciate your thoughts. I will unveil my NEW plan in a couple of days...I'm so excited!! 

and hey its Friday! whooowhoooo!! 


Incognitto said:


> Thats the same sunshade I use... careful with it being so close to your CFL's!! That mylar is a plastic not a metal so make sure u dont start no fires!! Keep it like 6" minimal from your CFL's. Keep in mind.. it CAN take up to 48hrs of constantly being on to melt/fire that mylar!! Just cuz you turn on your lights for 10 minutes to make sure it all works and things arent too hot doesnt mean you cant ignite that sunshade... GL man.. throw like a 4 slot 24" Flo fixture in there with some good grow lights for those 2 plants to really do well... maybe mounted on that back wall facing towards the camera.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Tahoe,

Did you get that mess? 

Anyways I just re-did my set up to. I was in a closet side by side, now I have a biger area and its a top and bottom set up. 

Any thing new. 

Send me a mess. 
GLG


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

no mess GLG...god to hear 'bout ur setup...I'm on the run this morning....we'll catch ya later.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

well another weekend, and some more time to chill and relax. I love my weekends! The plants - they continue along into overdrive. Today is day 13 and the single Top44 is now 6" tall and 13-14" across and has 5 nodes. The 3 BigBud are somewhat smaller (less tall 5" and less broad across 11-12") though not by much, and also have their fifth node. the stems continue to astound me. they are like already a stout 1/4" or 60-70mm thick. the leaves are all very broad and deep green. there are no signs of anyover/under watering, or nute problems, so thing look good.

I have taken IC comments and they have given me concern. I do not want any chance of a fire. I am also becoming increasingly concerned with the lack of stealth with my system. and the CFLs power to properly address the flowering needs. and the space limitations and crowding of the plants and the lights ability to penetrate. and the potential for odours...and I needed to make a decision about what was I going to do. Was I going to continue to do the DIY thing and manage issues as they came aolng or should I make the effort to address these issues, and therefore be free to address the issues of growing the plants in a more appropriate environment. I have reviewed my options, even prior to setting up what I have. Tents, stealth cabs, DIY boxes...etc. I had at one point decided on a particular approach, but though that I would start small, and simple and build it up from there. As the plants have progressed, it has become more apparent that my simple and DIY approach will potentially pose serious limitation and even risks to success. So...what did I do?

Well, I went BIG! Go big or go home...right?! I am going to get what I REALLY wanted to do in the first place, but didn't want to spend the money. I will get it all set up properly and then show some pics. Might arrive Monday, but that's probably optimistic. Once set up, and warmed up, I wil just tansfer my pots/plants. I will be moving to HPS....and this is REALLY exciting!

Now comes decision time again. the plants are adding close to an inch a day. I am already having to think about when to switch to flowering mode. Many have been providing their thoughts and opinions. One aspect is height, some people have said you don't want them more than 10-12" cuz then you will end up with "monstros" that outgrow your available space (about 42" height). There is the consideration that I may want to top them. that still scares me, but only because I have never done it, that's all. And since they are already so stout and bushy, do I really want/need to? then there is the heated debate about "preflowering" before doing the switch, or the "inducement" of flowering. I guess I wil cross that bridge when I get there. maybe topping the plants will allow me to better manage the height and therefore has the time to allow for preflowering to occur before going 12/12.

Anywho....thing are good. I am happy. the plants are happy. now....all I need....is some frickin' smoke to help me chill until this process reaches is objective!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2007)

Patience is a virtue, lol . Where are the pics?





tahoe58 said:


> well another weekend, and some more time to chill and relax. I love my weekends! The plants - they continue along into overdrive. Today is day 13 and the single Top44 is now 6" tall and 13-14" across and has 5 nodes. The 3 BigBud are somewhat smaller (less tall 5" and less broad across 11-12") though not by much, and also have their fifth node. the stems continue to astound me. they are like already a stout 1/4" or 60-70mm thick. the leaves are all very broad and deep green. there are no signs of anyover/under watering, or nute problems, so thing look good.
> 
> I have taken IC comments and they have given me concern. I do not want any chance of a fire. I am also becoming increasingly concerned with the lack of stealth with my system. and the CFLs power to properly address the flowering needs. and the space limitations and crowding of the plants and the lights ability to penetrate. and the potential for odours...and I needed to make a decision about what was I going to do. Was I going to continue to do the DIY thing and manage issues as they came aolng or should I make the effort to address these issues, and therefore be free to address the issues of growing the plants in a more appropriate environment. I have reviewed my options, even prior to setting up what I have. Tents, stealth cabs, DIY boxes...etc. I had at one point decided on a particular approach, but though that I would start small, and simple and build it up from there. As the plants have progressed, it has become more apparent that my simple and DIY approach will potentially pose serious limitation and even risks to success. So...what did I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

good mornin' Chiceh, how ya doin'? I put some up on Thursday...I just thought its getting sorta overboard to put up more again, I was gonna put more up tomorrow.


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

Tahoe, you said that flowering at 10-12" creates some monsters haha Man, you're scaring me. I'm at 17" and growing daily in veg, now thinking these things are going to explode. I want to have a massive yield, and height is no limit. What's the max you think I should veg to? Check my journal. To flower or not to flower?

*THAT IS THE QUESTION.*

Good Luck to you on your grow, and I'll stay tuned.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey man....if your space is not limited....then vege as long as you want....the plant will do what it will do...I am space limited, and so have to come up with management options to address that limitation.  I'll check out ur space too..thanks for piping in! 


Gwarrior said:


> Tahoe, you said that flowering at 10-12" creates some monsters haha Man, you're scaring me. I'm at 17" and growing daily in veg, now thinking these things are going to explode. I want to have a massive yield, and height is no limit. What's the max you think I should veg to? Check my journal. To flower or not to flower?
> 
> *THAT IS THE QUESTION.*
> 
> Good Luck to you on your grow, and I'll stay tuned.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Tahoe - HPS !!!! LOL Think big-be big, think small-be small Monster.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahaha...guess we'll see if I am making suitably appropriate decisions or not....I will now post some of today's pics again....they are growing like screaming banshees...


Your Grandfather said:


> Tahoe - HPS !!!! LOL Think big-be big, think small-be small Monster.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

ok...so I can't NOT take pics ....I just love this ...as always...the full size photos are in my gallery....enjoy....these are now 13 days old from sprout.

3 BigBud






3 BigBud






3 BigBug






BigBud closeup stem






BigBud closeup stem






Top44






Top44






Top44 lower fan leaf (>4 1/2")


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*The plants sound like they are doing very well tahoe. 1/4 inch think stems at 13 weeks is awesome.*

*Yes I know what you mean about space. If you don't want them growing too big you need to start either trimming them or bending them etc. or even flowering them I guess.*
*I've never been that limited so I don't don't know what to say.*

*I'm looking into lights at the moment.*


tahoe58 said:


> well another weekend, and some more time to chill and relax. I love my weekends! The plants - they continue along into overdrive. Today is day 13 and the single Top44 is now 6" tall and 13-14" across and has 5 nodes. The 3 BigBud are somewhat smaller (less tall 5" and less broad across 11-12") though not by much, and also have their fifth node. the stems continue to astound me. they are like already a stout 1/4" or 60-70mm thick. the leaves are all very broad and deep green. there are no signs of anyover/under watering, or nute problems, so thing look good.
> 
> I have taken IC comments and they have given me concern. I do not want any chance of a fire. I am also becoming increasingly concerned with the lack of stealth with my system. and the CFLs power to properly address the flowering needs. and the space limitations and crowding of the plants and the lights ability to penetrate. and the potential for odours...and I needed to make a decision about what was I going to do. Was I going to continue to do the DIY thing and manage issues as they came aolng or should I make the effort to address these issues, and therefore be free to address the issues of growing the plants in a more appropriate environment. I have reviewed my options, even prior to setting up what I have. Tents, stealth cabs, DIY boxes...etc. I had at one point decided on a particular approach, but though that I would start small, and simple and build it up from there. As the plants have progressed, it has become more apparent that my simple and DIY approach will potentially pose serious limitation and even risks to success. So...what did I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*OMG Tahoe. they look beautiful!!! Good job!!!*
*I'm jealous. *


tahoe58 said:


> ok...so I can't NOT take pics ....I just love this ...as always...the full size photos are in my gallery....enjoy....these are now 13 days old from sprout.
> 
> 3 BigBud
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks a million Lacy....I am sooooproud. I can't wait to see what happens when I get them in their new home...and flick on that HPS ...... 430W ....53000 lumens...oh yea.....stand back....I'm getting all excited just thinking about it!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Tahoe!  HPS

You almost need to think about a new grow journal...maybe just append 'v2.0' to title 

Oh boy, I can't wait. Have the lights shown up yet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

nope not yet....it might be Monday...but it'll be next week for sure. I will be interested to see what stage the girls (yea they are all girls....how do I know....I just know...hahahahahaha)(okokokok really I am relying upon the power of positive thinking....) will be at. and whether the top44 might be ready to flower in the next week? that would mean that if we are led to believe the factuality of the top44 (44 days to finish) I would have something less than a month (<30days) flowering time to stay within that schedule. Keep walking forward......watch out for potholes!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yeah tahoe. I am going that direction also. i'm looking at either a 600 watt or an 800 watt.*
*htgs high tech gargen supply has great prices tahoe. (either from ebay or their website itself.) *
*Lots of variety too.*

*It is very exciting.*


tahoe58 said:


> thanks a million Lacy....I am sooooproud. I can't wait to see what happens when I get them in their new home...and flick on that HPS ...... 430W ....53000 lumens...oh yea.....stand back....I'm getting all excited just thinking about it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

AND the BEST part is if these plants continue to be such awesome performers, I will have the capacity to do proper clones and then get a perpetual grow going.....gosh golly darn...I just can't contain my excitment over this!....I wish I had a frickin toke to settle down a little...I going off the scale and broaching the mentally insane level of happiness.....yikes!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

wonder how many iterations the breeder of Top44 had to do before it became 'top44'.

Think he started out with like "top136" or something and worked down?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahahaha...good one....I wonder if there is anyone here that might even know that story....hahahahaha...thats a good one....got me LOL....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> gosh golly darn...I just can't contain my excitment over this!....I wish I had a frickin toke to settle down a little...I going off the scale and broaching the mentally insane level of happiness.....yikes!



Tahoe- that's called mental masturbation.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahaha....horticultural orgasm....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

completely OT but Pink Floyd is just beyond killer.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey T.

So what system did you get? or is it a secret..... You can tell me... I wont tell anyone...I promise.HHaaaaaaaaaaaaa-

I keep hearing about how your plant will become a monster if you grow it bigger then 12" in veg. Take a look at my mother BB she is like 6-8 months old and less then 2" she's a bushy bit*h. 

Have you thought of use the liedown method? This is how I got my mother-


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 24, 2007)

See this is what I'm talking about, now I know when it is you. Nothing like a sexy women in a tit shirt. oops did I say tit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey Logan....thanks for coming in. Yea I'm gonna make it a surprise......I'm really stoked about it.

I really don't know what the reality is going to be with my plants. they just seem to be doing really well and I will have so height limitations....topping and lst are certainly options.....I'm still somewhat undecided.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking amazing Tahoe...nice and lush and deep healthy green.
Good job bro.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks man...I topped the Top44 last night...and I'm gonna post a couple more shots this AM....Ithanks for your positive comments. I am really pleased....though knowing full well that things can change in a heartbeat...I'll take it for now though.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 25, 2007)

The power of positive thinking, is very underestimated.
Love your growing attitude bro.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well....its now two weeks. I took the plunge last night and topped my Top44 plant. And the others are growqing like....well....I continue to be amazed.... more pics to share... (as always, full size in the gallery), enjoy!

three Big Bud in one pot.....yea yea yea...I know....






three BigBud in one pot....yeah yeah yeah....I know...






single Top44 (now topped....on day 14)






sinlge Top44 (now topped...on day 14)






topped Top44


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thks man....i'm enjoying this very much....I can really see myself getting into the nuts and bolts...I'm looking forward to my new setup....gonna make a big difference. And then I can be srious about new strains and better managing the results too....pretty exciting stuff....I feel like at kid at christmas...


canadiancowboy said:


> The power of positive thinking, is very underestimated.
> Love your growing attitude bro.
> ccb


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 25, 2007)

I think your Top44 might be a boy.
See the balls...give it a few day`s to be sure though.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey thanks for taking a look...and making your comments. I sure hope not...but I would certainly not be the one to make that call....here I have taken the original phot and cropped super close....I have two others, one is just slightly out of focus but I also included the other... do you still think so?


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 25, 2007)

Still kinda hard to tell...so I circled the spots.
Keep an eye on those , thats where she`ll show if it`s male or female.
It should show it`s sex sometime this week I`d say.
If you get 2 little balls it`s a boy...if you see 2 little white hairs growing there you have a girl.
I`ll keep watching too.
Did you try and clone the top ya cut off?
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks Man....I rrealy appreciate your expertise. in my eyes (as inexperienced as they are....) and looking close ...they pears to be leaf bracts? But I will certainly keep an eye open...and I'm not setup at the moment for cloning....will be next week...


canadiancowboy said:


> Still kinda hard to tell...so I circled the spots.
> Keep an eye on those , thats where she`ll show if it`s male or female.
> It should show it`s sex sometime this week I`d say.
> If you get 2 little balls it`s a boy...if you see 2 little white hairs growing there you have a girl.
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh no, it looks as if there is a male pranching around your grow room waiting to pollenate all your ladies, lol.  Give it a couple days to make sure then kill that bastard, lol.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 25, 2007)

I really hope you are right.
Whenever I top a plant I always stick the part cut off in soil...you`d be amazed at how easy some strains will take root.
Just a thought for future reference, if she took and it was a girl ...you`d have 2 Top44.
ccb


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2007)

canadiancowboy said:


> I really hope you are right.
> Whenever I top a plant I always stick the part cut off in soil...you`d be amazed at how easy some strains will take root.
> Just a thought for future reference, if she took and it was a girl ...you`d have 2 Top44.
> ccb


Oh ya, tahoe you gonna top these babies? Maybe make a few clones now that you have the growin itch?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey thanks...I guess this is a shudda, cudda, wudda.....well, next time....keep learning....


canadiancowboy said:


> I really hope you are right.
> Whenever I top a plant I always stick the part cut off in soil...you`d be amazed at how easy some strains will take root.
> Just a thought for future reference, if she took and it was a girl ...you`d have 2 Top44.
> ccb


yup I did top the Top44....but didn't save the top...seems like I cudda...shudda.....


Chiceh said:


> Oh ya, tahoe you gonna top these babies? Maybe make a few clones now that you have the growin itch?


I am very intrerested in the comments re: male....that would be disappointing considering that is the only Top44 sprout I had...but I have more seeds and will try again....try and try again...there is no failure, except in no longer trying...hehehehehe thanks a bunch everyone!!


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 25, 2007)

Man yours look nice and big compared to mine!!

Keep up the good work, your plants look nice and healthy


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thaks man...I've have been very fortunate....i am walking blind but so far haven't bumped into anything too significant! hahahahaha


----------



## GrowItGreen (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm no pro or even close, I'm 60 Days into my first but what ever one is saying looks like male preflowing just looks like the stipule to me....I don't see any preflowers at all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

yea...I agree...I don't think so either but then whaddaI know.....dick all...this is all totally new to me....thanks for piping in though!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a quick question. I thought that the plants have to into the flowering, 12/12, to start showing sex? I have way too many plants and I have been holding and rotating them into the flower room as I kill off males. I'd love to be able to sex 'em earlier to clear ups space and pots for the next crop.

Great grow tho and I'm enjoying the journal.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well...I am certainly not he most experienced to pose that question to .... and there is a lot of debate about the.....but it would seem to me that the plant has to mature...and will show preflower...and then you can put into 12/12....others have strongly argued that the changing of the photoperiod can "induce" the plant to flower...I do not know the real answer...to me, logically, the plant prolly has to mature and show preflower before it goes to 12/12....but l;ike I say...you will prolly see lots of folks say I'm wrong.....cheers and good luck!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanx man, I appreciate it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

no worries....grow on....good luck!


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 25, 2007)

Top of the Morning Mate,
I final got some sleep around 5 in the MFM. 
I hope all of them are all bit*hes so you can get the triafecta. 
Anyways whats new? 

I just found out that I might have to wait another 10-15 days to chop and crop. I took another look at my girls and they have no red/brown hairs yet. 60 days into flower. Shi*

What do you think T.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 25, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Top of the Morning Mate,
> I final got some sleep around 5 in the MFM.
> I hope all of them are all bit*hes so you can get the triafecta.
> Anyways whats new?
> ...


Sorry for butting in....

Have you used anything like "Beastie Bloomz" or similar? FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey GF.
No I have just been using bio bloom and mol. 
But takes for the info.

Someone just aked if it was hps. I didn't know if they were talking about color that is put out. I took them out into some daylight spec. so I could see better. I found that I have about 50-65% browninsh hairs. It was that most of the top hairs are bright white in color.

If you have any on product info don't be a strang. 

Sorry to use your thread T. you got nothing but love babby


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 25, 2007)

*tahoe, your plants are looking amazing , nice, stocky, healthy, and now one topped .. HOOAH!! you're going to love watching the effects of that topped plant, that is .. cross fingers}x{ it doesn't turn male..*


*



well...I am certainly not he most experienced to pose that question to .... and there is a lot of debate about the.....but it would seem to me that the plant has to mature...and will show preflower...and then you can put into 12/12....others have strongly argued that the changing of the photoperiod can "induce" the plant to flower...I do not know the real answer...to me, logically, the plant prolly has to mature and show preflower before it goes to 12/12....but l;ike I say...you will prolly see lots of folks say I'm wrong.....cheers and good luck!!

Click to expand...

**I think it's probably best to wait until it matures and shows sex before starting 12/12 however it's been known to test for males by taking cuttings/clones and putting them on a 12/12 cycle.*


*Keep up the great work tahoe!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks Humboldt...things continue to go well.....and I sincerely appreciate the positive feedback and support.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 25, 2007)

I think different strains show preflower earlier than others, this indica that I am growing showed preflowers at about 33 days. I had a sativa and it never had preflowers, even at 60 days. so, I went ahead and switched to 12/12 and it took forever to finish...


----------



## anaconda2k (Nov 26, 2007)

Here top44 is on the 2nd week of flowering..
I tought i would find some others pix of that plant but there arent that many showing the whole circle.. 
so faar tahoe58 i can see your ladyes are doing well.. good job 

here is my state at 1st week flowering, plants not topped


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

oh man...thats awesome thanks for making the effort to show those to me...I really preciate that! my Top44 continues to astound me....though someone has said it might be destined to the chopping block....I'm not convinced....so as far as I'm concerned that one is a girl. the other BigBud's are alos doing well...though I did take the steps to separate them into individual pots. They have certainly taken a hit....but its minor in the big scheme of things. I am confident that giving them their own space was the right decision. they were headed for torouble.....the leaves were all overlapping and the transpiration was creating wetness on the covered leaves. leaving them in the one pot would have been a serious limitation to their potnetial. so a snmll step back....or a huge leap forward.....go girlies go....!!

*** EDIT *** I have just thought of another advantage to the rocks on the top of the soil....there have been instances where I have read that people have challenges with the lower leaves touching the soil and the potential loss of these leaves from a variety of results. well the rocks allow for the leaves to hang low.....(somewhat like my avatar...hehehehe) and remain in full functionality in the process....at least until they wither and dry as the plant ages. but in the meantime, they remain in full production mode aiding the plant in max'ing out its veg'in.....


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> *** EDIT *** I have just thought of another advantage to the rocks on the top of the soil....there have been instances where I have read that people have challenges with the lower leaves touching the soil and the potential loss of these leaves from a variety of results. well the rocks allow for the leaves to hang low.....(somewhat like my avatar...hehehehe) and remain in full functionality in the process....at least until they wither and dry as the plant ages. but in the meantime, they remain in full production mode aiding the plant in max'ing out its veg'in.....


My lower leaves touch the soil and have died off, can't really see much harm now though as those leaves weren't getting much light at all. In the beginninig it wasn't a problem cos they were pointing more up when the light was hitting them. I wanted to use rocks like that as the topsoil gets dry much quicker than the rest, especially under a HPS, but it worries me that maybe mould and stuff will grow under the rocks due to high moisture and temps. I dunno but I will keep watching your grow and go from there. Your plants are looking superb!

PS I like the comparison with your avatar, gives me an excuse to stare at it haha


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 28, 2007)

good luck, bro.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha harkin...thanks. yes the mould etc. is an important consideration. and there is also the consideration that there may be different types of roots at different levels in the soil column, and waterlogging the upper level roots that may be important barrier in obtaining more direct o2 absorbtion from the "drier" soil is also a potnetial issue. I guess it comes down to a very close monitoring of soil moisture...which I do...probably to the obsessive side...hahahahaha...I'll keep you posted. I will be posting some pics later today of my 16 day old (from sprout) monster...I can't believe the growth rate!

***EDIT*** thanks Cult!


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmmm just read this Tahoe https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/28925-root-development-vs-plant-growth-33.html#post377988

Specifically this part I'm talking about: *Air roots :* in a plant's natural life in the earth, its roots get moisture
from rainfall. After rain, the soil water soon sinks down and the topsoil dries quickly. For this reason, the top 1/3 of plant roots are air specialized and the bottom 1/3 are water roots. One must be careful not to keep the air specialized roots constantly wet or the plant will drown. The bottom section of roots can be constantly wet provided that the water has oxygen in it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

yup...me too...thats where I got that thought from......cheers!


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yup...me too...thats where I got that thought from......cheers!


No worries, I just worry a bit for your first grow. If things start going tits up perhaps that should be your first query.. maybe. But lets hope that doesn't happen


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

reality is shit does sometimes just happen....and it might be difficult to pinpoint....but I do believe the KISS principle is important....in some way that's why I remain reluctant to go hydro or bubblponics or anything like that. It's prolly asa much that I have not taken the time to understand it...and I am certain there are HUGE advantages to that approach (depending on your objectives.....like anything else). what are you doing it for...yeild, speed, potentcy.....we each have our own objectives....and we adjust our approach to hopefully best meet those objectives...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

well today is day 17 from sprout. this is a single Top44 plant, in soil, 5 gal pot, watered as needed, nutes for vege phase, 18/6 (9x 42W cfls 2700K). its almost 7" tall, and approx. 17" arcoss, and pretty symmetrical. the multitude of branching is astonishing....there are bud nodes everywhere....I am still convinced this is a girl....but she ain't showing me ...yet. here's so pics....as always...full size in the gallery...enjoy....


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow looking great Tahoe... I bet you are stoked at that. Only what, 12 weeks left It seems like forever but next thing you know, you will be flowering. Just a quick question, why did you choose 2700k cfl's? Are they all 2700's? If so, why not add a few blues maybe... just a thought

I went out and bought a 2 cfl's the other day, and I'm using them to light some of the lower branches that aren't getting much light. They seem to work really well so I'm heppy. I also made a little Mylar reflector type thing for her, I do love the the lady and want the best for her


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks Harkin.....yea I am totally stoked over this. I choose the 2700K because I was impatient and those were the only ones I found. And since I am getting seemingly decent results (so far) I have not taken any initiative to change things....it ain't broke (yet) so don't f*ck with it.

BTW - my new super setup will be up and running tonight? so I will likely be posting some more pics.... later. yes, its still a secret!.....hahahahahaha....


Harkin said:


> Wow looking great Tahoe... I bet you are stoked at that. Only what, 12 weeks left It seems like forever but next thing you know, you will be flowering. Just a quick question, why did you choose 2700k cfl's? Are they all 2700's? If so, why not add a few blues maybe... just a thought
> 
> I went out and bought a 2 cfl's the other day, and I'm using them to light some of the lower branches that aren't getting much light. They seem to work really well so I'm heppy. I also made a little Mylar reflector type thing for her, I do love the the lady and want the best for her


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah the 2 cfl's I bought were also 2700k, it seems hard to find the reds in those low wattages unless it's like a 200w envirolite. Can't wait to see your new setup... awww you mean I have to wait to see it haha dammit all this waiting I'm doing these days is making me loopy, patience is a virtue I know haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

totally.....I am (and have been for over a year) without any smoke....I'm waiting...ur waiting....we're all waiting....hehehehehe...but...the reward....ahhhh.....the reward.....(ok ok ok...finding out about my super set up is not much of a reward for you...but having it all set up is like the BEST christmas present I could have given myself....maybe with the exception of a pound of fdd's closet stash!!!! but then that would be him giving to me and not me giving to me unelss I stole it from him in the first place which wouldn't at all be like me....f*ck I bumbling and rambling again....)


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> totally.....I am (and have been for over a year) without any smoke....I'm waiting...ur waiting....we're all waiting....hehehehehe...but...the reward....ahhhh.....the reward.....(ok ok ok...finding out about my super set up is not much of a reward for you...but having it all set up is like the BEST christmas present I could have given myself....maybe with the exception of a pound of fdd's closet stash!!!! but then that would be him giving to me and not me giving to me unelss I stole it from him in the first place which wouldn't at all be like me....f*ck I bumbling and rambling again....)


Hey rambler, how goes it? The wait can be long eh? But well worth it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

going good going good....I'm bouncing off the ceiling cuz I got my new super set up almost ready to showoff....prolly take pics tonight? ...how u doin'??


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 28, 2007)

Come on, where's the pics? I know you got some, choke 'em up.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha...what you don't like the pics of my plant...?


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

haha she's holding them back, waiting for us to break down and start rocking in a fetal position, then she will show her new setup...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha...they're coming....I'll post them in a minute....have another puff... and relax.... they're coming


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

i hate when there's no pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok...fdd...has piped in....now the price of pics...just went up.....


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> ok...fdd...has piped in....now the price of pics...just went up.....


hahah gawd now we ain't gonna see shittt... I'm gonna go take another huge sniff of my plant now, bout the closest I'm gonna come to being stoned haha 

Ps.. I have my money on a 400w HID


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok.....so......here we are. My new GrowBox, or as I wish to refer to her, as the SuperSetup - fully automated and turnkey...plug it in and away you go. 54" Wide x 51" Tall x 28" Deep....2 chambers - fulkly independent- vege with 125W CFL for vege and cloning. Flowering chamber with 400W HPS room for nine plants and up to 42" height. Revolutionary computer control center makes for the most user-friendly operation, pre-programmed to perfectly control all levels of watering, C02 injection (1600 PPM), lighting, air circulation & exhaust (inc. carbon filter).


----------



## Harkin (Nov 28, 2007)

NIIICE!!!!! So you went from crawling to space travel, I like your style. And I was right about the 400w, couldn't resist could you freakin awesome though. I bet your babies are gonna shoot for the stars



> Revolutionary computer control center makes for the most user-friendly operation, pre-programmed to perfectly control all levels of watering, C02 injection (1600 PPM), lighting, air circulation & exhaust (inc. carbon filter).


Seriously? did you make that yourself?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha thanks man...yea...I guess that sortof the case ain't it? I just got this feeling that the road I was on could be trouble, and that another choice had to be made (and hopefully, a valuable investment in the long term perpetuation of my toker habit) ...so I went for it.....I am pleased, and I expect the girls will be too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

i like that.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks man....I think its gonna work pretty sweet.....guess we'll see. 


fdd2blk said:


> i like that.


----------



## econofarmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive gotta say, Ive been reading quietly since the begining and all I can say is "Im totally inspired"!!! If I have a quarter of the success and a 10th the fun you've had up to this point, I'll be in heaven! I just dropped my seeds last night, so wish me luck!!

Ive really enjoyed watching your success stories and, your pictures, they're frickin' amazing!!! I'll be staying tuned fersure!! BTW great new cab!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey man..thanks for coming out of the weeds....'perciate the kudos, and the compliments! best of luck to you too!


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 28, 2007)

holy cows!
thats a sweet set up, and fully automated too, nice. i spend alot of time with my plants, its still rewarding, but itd be nice to know that someone/something had my back if i needed.
youre high tech now, no ghetto setup like mine. but now... you should expect nothing but the best. egads im jealous

good move

catfish


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey catfish..thanks! 'preciate the positive feedback. I like the idea that everything was designed for the pupose in mind and allows one to have better handle on external influences, and hopfully be in a position to make consistent high quality product....thats the goal eh?...thanks again!


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice cab Tahoe. Best O' luck with it!


----------



## bongspit (Nov 28, 2007)

thats neat...


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 28, 2007)

*HOOAH!, love the new cab tahoe, how heavy is that thing? looks like you'd be able to move it to different locations if needed, where did you find it and how much monies? Perfect for a small "SOG" I want one!*

*Btw .. your plants are looking fantastic, keep up the great work!*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 28, 2007)

woooohooo, gadzooks

I am oh so ghetto.


----------



## Sublime757 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good morning Tahoe my old friend! I see someone's been busy while I've been away.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

hey Humbodlt....the shipping weight was actually 240lbs....but it is fairly easy to move around, even just by myself. Its supposed to be on casters, but so far I have just left it on the shipping pallet. It is made in Vancouver, and is actually very popular even for legt purposes - they ship more than 60/month all over the world. I am actually planning on heading out to visit with them, cuz I really like thieir buisness model and their product is truly fascinating. I have every expectation they are and will continue to grow as a very successful business - the current poartners are a exciting young group of people. A downside?, it was not cheap ......nuf said.......could buy A LOT for what's been paid, but then you wouldn't have the fun of doing it yourself. In this case I believe you get what you pay for. high quality materials, high quality construction, one yr warranty, exceelent customer service so far and full time tech support a toll free phone call away. etc etc etc. now the REAL test will be its performance. I had one person tell me that they will buy it back from me in 6 months if I am not satisfied. needless to say....I was sold. 


Humboldt said:


> *HOOAH!, love the new cab tahoe, how heavy is that thing? looks like you'd be able to move it to different locations if needed, where did you find it and how much monies? Perfect for a small "SOG" I want one!*
> 
> *Btw .. your plants are looking fantastic, keep up the great work!*


thanks BS....I love it...now as an old dog...gotta learn new tricks again! 


bongspit said:


> thats neat...


thanks Solo...I think I could have a lot of fun with this beast! 


SoloGro57 said:


> Nice cab Tahoe. Best O' luck with it!


 whoooowhhooo! is totally right man...I am so stoked over this unit...I LOVE my toys! 


Your Grandfather said:


> woooohooo, gadzooks
> 
> I am oh so ghetto.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

hello hello there my man....great to hear from/see you again! how have you been? I hope all is well in your world's space. I have walked forward, mostly. many many tales to tell, but the path forward has cleared and become smooth and pleasant. As I have mentioned to others, my cosmic chaos seems to have cleared and the skies are full of positive energy and bright stars. it has been a journey, and a new journey has begun.

So glad you had a moment to pipe in. I am thrilled with my efforts to date. I will keep all posted - pics included...... cheers, and peace! 


Sublime757 said:


> Good morning Tahoe my old friend! I see someone's been busy while I've been away.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

well....I keep looking at my most mature looking plant (btw - had to move the lights again this AM.....she's continuing to grow like a banshee)....and she is still not showing me her "goods"....they're coming but my lack of experience is limiting my ability to definatively say what I have. Many other attributes would suggest to me she's a she.....not the least of which is my positive attitude.....hahahahahaha..... but....she'll tell me for sure when she's good and ready

I am not going to change anything dramatic at this stage....I had thought of placing them into the new cab....but I have some setup issues....like suitable temp. that is not the way I want it to be right now.....if it was to be similar to my current conditions, I would move them, but so far, the test from yesterday afternoon to this morning shows me lower lows, and not as high highs, so I have to examine some temp amanagement options...so since things have continued to work well with the current vegeing setup....like it ain't broke, I won't f*ck with it. I'll keep everyone posted....


----------



## HoLE (Nov 29, 2007)

plants are looking great Tahoe,,all my Big Bud males always showed early,,so you could be in luck there,,cross our fingers,,and whoaaaaaa,,,nice frikkin acquisition to the setup,,HoLE cries"I want one"

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice ass Cab Tahoe, when you about to put that baby into play?

I'm constructing something similar right now so I can have that whole plant new seeds every 3 weeks and get a harvest deal. Except mine uses wood and not metal... and mine cost like 20 bucks  Bets on yours workin' a bit better.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*Thanks tahoe for the info, would you mind giving us a bit more details? as to the actual cost and perhaps the address to the place you received it from..*



> *Nice ass Cab Tahoe, when you about to put that baby into play? *


*Also what G asked.*


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tahoe, have you done a dry run with the fans and HPS running yet? I'm wondering what the temp is in ur cab while its running.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

well I got home today, and after some discussion with the tech folks...they're suggesting that 55-75F is not necessarily a bad range? It scares me to dump my girls into that....I gonna try a couple of other tweaks tonight and see if I can bring that up a little? But the thought right now is to get it functional tonight, and let it run its course including shutting down and automatically starting again in the morning, and placing the plant into the unit in the morning.

The manufacturer is BC NorthernLights (BC Northern Lights) 



Humboldt said:


> *Thanks tahoe for the info, would you mind giving us a bit more details? as to the actual cost and perhaps the address to the place you received it from..*
> 
> 
> *Also what G asked.*


55F in my garage....the box will hit 75 with everything running (with the assistance of a relatively small oil filled radiator behind and providing some heat to the intake fan.



SoloGro57 said:


> Tahoe, have you done a dry run with the fans and HPS running yet? I'm wondering what the temp is in ur cab while its running.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

well.....I can't help myself....I have to try this out again....I have taken some super close ups...and then makred what I thought were the start of some sexy...I mean sexing structures.....let me know what you think. the other pics are the the plant - today @ 18 days vege.


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm honestly I think it's still abit earlly. If you see any hairs(pistils) then you will know forsure, but otherwise I can't comment, sorry. They could be sacks or hopefully calyxes, but I wouldn't bet on it yet. Attached a pic, hope it helps


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 29, 2007)

Look like beginnings of Sac's to me 






Just screwing with ya


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

Plus the pics are a bit small, can't really see much. I tried taking pics of my first hairs coming through the other day which I can see perfectly but my cam didn't pick it up...


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*Thanks for that link tahoe, if that image Harkin attached doesn't help you bellow is something similar but on the actual plants. btw thanks Harkin. *








*By using both as examples and you actually see it happening on your plants you should have no problems identifying sex in the near future.*


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

No prob Humbolt, don't know what I did but ur welcome Yeah I think the pistils are the key(my 1st grow so don't take my word for it...instead use the pics for reference)


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

From my experience, males are simply balls that kind of start out looking like little pincers (like a crab has) and females are cone shaped with white hairs coming out.

It's funny too, because I can already tell that once you can decipher sex even just one time in person (which is far different from looking at pictures on the internet), it will never allude you again.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks for the feedback everyone.....I guess I'll just have to wait and see. they'll come when they come...whatever they end up being.....I decided to fire up the beast, warmed her up and put the plants in there tonight. no time like the present. its prolly a little early to do this....but for other reasons the timing felt right, so I went with my gut.....I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 29, 2007)

hahahaha thanks man.....yea well....I'm tearing my hair out....well ok not really.....it'll happen when it happens....like your girls though.....hopefully, I'll have some girlfriends to introduce them to in short order? cheers man! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Look like beginnings of Sac's to me
> 
> Just screwing with ya


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha thanks man.....yea well....I'm tearing my hair out....well ok not really.....it'll happen when it happens....like your girls though.....hopefully, I'll have some girlfriends to introduce them to in short order? cheers man!


how DARE you want to have lesbian sex with one of my girls. I'll have you know mister, that where I come from we don't do that.

But, if you want me to introduce one of my_I better get one at least_very handsome young boys.... to one of those gorgeous girls, well then, let the romance begin  Your girls better like having sex, 'cause like father like son.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

assumptions, assumptions....only make a ass out of u and me....maybe I meant like...real friends.....my goodness YGF.....hahahahaha....I'll have to review your "boys" genetics....I am part Nazi....and its important to make ONLY the RIGHT crosses...really ya know...hehehehe!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 30, 2007)

*I think it is a bit early to tell also but grandfather. I didn't realize you were so twisted. *







Your Grandfather said:


> how DARE you want to have lesbian sex with one of my girls. I'll have you know mister, that where I come from we don't do that.
> 
> But, if you want me to introduce one of my_I better get one at least_very handsome young boys.... to one of those gorgeous girls, well then, let the romance begin  Your girls better like having sex, 'cause like father like son.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

hahahaha.....and that makes him all the more fun to play with....hahahahaha

yea...I am thinking that too ....it'll happen when it happens.....there no rushing perfection....or at least so I can convince myself...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Yeah I know. Its all good!!! He's twisted  in a good way. *

*We like that kinda twisted. *


tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha.....and that makes him all the more fun to play with....hahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

totally...if not others, I can certainly atest to my twistedness.....even in the extreme sometimes....but hey....its all in fun...keep life light and fluffy.....chillin' to the bone.....in only the BEST of ways!....hehehehehe.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

so, the girls spent their first evening in their new home. I put them into the SuperSetup last night when it was a nice 'n toasty 76F.....this morning it is 54F.....and they look fine. I will be interested in what this switch to the HPS will mean. Keep everything simple still....and we'll see where things lead from here! At this point I will not be changing much of anything anymore, they will get their water/nutes as needed and according to their growth phase. time to sit back and watch their progress in earnest...


----------



## Harkin (Nov 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> assumptions, assumptions....only make a ass out of u and me....maybe I meant like...real friends.....my goodness YGF.....hahahahaha....I'll have to review your "boys" genetics....I am part Nazi....and its important to make ONLY the RIGHT crosses...really ya know...hehehehe!


Haha cool, so we're starting an online dating service I'm half German aswell so I'm quiet picky, do hermies count? 

Nice to see you using your new box, I don't see why it should be a problem aslong as the lightning shcedule is the same, they should just grow well


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks Harkin...yea I expect that ur right....I'm just a little nervous....but they'll do fine I'm sure.


----------



## econofarmer (Nov 30, 2007)

cant wait to see some new pics of the ladies in their new luxury condo! Love your pics!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just quickly checked on them this afternoon....and the temp was 72....and they looked very happy.....I might be able to get some pics tonight or prolly tomorrow will be better.....but I'll try.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 30, 2007)

*Yup, hurry up with them pictures would ya, we want pictures and we want pictures NOW! *


*Harkin I was thinking you for your contribution to this thread, very cool!*

*Now where are them damn pics?*


----------



## Harkin (Nov 30, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Yup, hurry up with them pictures would ya, we want pictures and we want pictures NOW! *
> 
> 
> *Harkin I was thinking you for your contribution to this thread, very cool!*
> ...


Cool mate, thanx. I've enjoyed watching your CFL grow and surprised how well they work. I now use them with confidence to light my bottom branches that don't get much light

And yeah wheres those pics ahaha j/k


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

Pics or bust.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

holy f*ck guys....I am a little constrained with house guests,....and it would be rather odd for me to say...oh excuse me I have a garden to photograph...cuz a bunch of impatient stoners want to see my crop! hahahahahaha....patience....if I have to friggin wait for my bud for the next couple of months....you all can wait until I am not exposing my garden to people that do not need to know about it....hahahahahaha


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess I hear that... I guess.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

GW....guess again...and again...and again...haahahahahaha....truly folks...i'll do it as soon as is reasonably practical....!


----------



## bongspit (Nov 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> holy f*ck guys....I am a little constrained with house guests,....and it would be rather odd for me to say...oh excuse me I have a garden to photograph...cuz a bunch of impatient stoners want to see my crop! hahahahahaha....patience....if I have to friggin wait for my bud for the next couple of months....you all can wait until I am not exposing my garden to people that do not need to know about it....hahahahahaha


stoners?


----------



## Harkin (Nov 30, 2007)

Stoners... ha I wish

So when we getting these pics?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 30, 2007)

*Excuuuuse us, How were we supposed to know you had company?.lol. boot them and put them damn pics up*


*Stoners Unite! *


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> cuz a bunch of impatient stoners want to see my crop! hahahahahaha....patience....


Well at least you have the verbiage correct. "Impatient Stoners".

Come on.....push 'em out the door and start posting them pics


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

And I come back hours later, and still see no pics. And it makes me sad.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am ready to put them up.....but my gallery is full and I don't know how to delete them from my gallery??


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

well....it only took a couple of metaphysiciscs and several astrobiophysics degrees to figure out how to do this without hurting myself....but here we gooooooooo!.......... this is the top44 plant that is today....ahhhh....19 days from sprout...and has a HUGE smile on her face lovin' the new dig, and feeling rather uppity about it all!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

my sincere apologies GW.....I have finally cranked my lame brain into gear, and posted some new pics.....


Gwarrior said:


> And I come back hours later, and still see no pics. And it makes me sad.


----------



## Harkin (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool, I bet in the next week she doubles her size. She has had a good start and should grow from strength to strength(specially with the new light). My lady at that age was half the size and wilted, my fault, but look at her now. So I can just imagine what yours will grow into. How long you gonna veg for?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

opppss....was that a faux pas? yo pueda agradar ofrece mi la mayoría humilde de disculpas. Yo no quise ofender a cualquiera.


bongspit said:


> stoners?


we're all wishing.....its a state of mind many of us just will never achieve......tell where can I find myself a cat like that....that's so totally cool.


Harkin said:


> Stoners... ha I wish
> 
> So when we getting these pics?


hahahahahaha....yea...well, next time read my freakin mind ok....hehehehehehe  


Humboldt said:


> *Excuuuuse us, How were we supposed to know you had company?.lol. boot them and put them damn pics up*
> 
> 
> *Stoners Unite! *


ok ok ok.....now I have generated familial unrest....OMFFG.....what I do for my obsession....I mean passion...I mean....f*ck, what do I mean....sh*t, why am I asking this crew....? they just told me to kick my familial relations out the door into -25C and a windchill of -32C.....did someone say its friggin cold? ....gee ya think!  I need a toke REALLY REALLY bad!


Your Grandfather said:


> Well at least you have the verbiage correct. "Impatient Stoners".
> 
> Come on.....push 'em out the door and start posting them pics


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

hey man...thanks for coming in...I was sure I had pissed all my friends....well we'll just leave her as long as she goes until she tells me shes likes to be tickled in the right places....or she fesses up and tells me she actually has balls!!  I can see the preflowers starting but have no experience how long it will take from here? obviously I also have a height limitation of 42"....but she is sooo bushy and stout right now, I'm not sure that will be an issue. I am very pleased with the way she looks right now.


Harkin said:


> Cool, I bet in the next week she doubles her size. She has had a good start and should grow from strength to strength(specially with the new light). My lady at that age was half the size and wilted, my fault, but look at her now. So I can just imagine what yours will grow into. How long you gonna veg for?


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 30, 2007)

19 days!!! thats just beautiful, spoil the hell out of them.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

oh... thanks man...I really appreciate the kudos....I am really happy!....she's like 8" tall and almost 20" wide (she's in a 5 gal pot), with so many freakin branches I can't even make them all out...there are huge side branches coming out everywhere.


----------



## Harkin (Nov 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well we'll just leave her as long as she goes until she tells me shes likes to be tickled in the right places Sounds good to me
> 
> or she fesses up and tells me she actually has balls!! Just imagine


But seriously, If she is already preflowering then maybe it would be safe to start flowering?? I mean you got to think of the space, I'm not sure about TOP44 but from what I've read she will almost double in size when flowering I think, I know mine hasn't slowed down at all yet. If anything it seems to be growing quicker But then again you could veg for a week or 2 more and get more yield, ahhh damn choices hey


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

choice choices....I know exactly what you mean....i guess I am just gonna wait another week prolly at most...in a way I feel sort dumb...cuz its barely gonna be three weeks vegeing which just seems like it so short...and then supposed to finish in 44 days?...and ur right....if she grw like this in the first 21 days....what the frig is she gonna look like in another 44?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 1, 2007)

*I'm having trouble reading your mind tahoe, my minds eye did not show me that your guests were family relations, however I do see great success in your future .. hold on I'm seeing something else, I can't quite make it out, something that appears bushy and it's only getting bushier, ok it's getting more clear .. wait it's gone, damn it I need to work on my mind reading skills .. wait a minute, it's back, it's now showing me a healthy bushy plant, ok now it's getting even bushier .. BOOM!! holy crap that scared me, tahoe your grow box door is going to explode with over growth.... watch out! your girl sexy is fatter than my bushy was at that age, I can only imagine how big she's going to get.*


*Good shit, I can't wait to see her in a week, although you'll probably see a huge difference way before then, keep up the great work...*


----------



## canadiancowboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Morning Tahoe
I see ya traded in the LADA for a Maclaren F1... that`s a hell of a jump bro.
Good for you bud, if I could, I would too.
Lets get another closeup of that top, see if we can make he/she out.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

g'mornin' man. thanks... yup...the Mclaren F1 is my MOST favorite car in the world!....did you know the P11 is on the drawing board, and CAR mag profiled the new car against the Scuderia in their latest issue (CAR Magazine - Carmagazine.co.uk) Anywho...I'll prolly get a chance to take some pics again this AM.....maybe I'll go do that in a few minutes....thanks for coming by...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

I looked in on my most advanced plant (Top44) this morning again...as much to monitor her response to the new supersetup....but also to keep checking on sexing structures. 

First of all, she seems to have adapted to this new enviro very well. new growth conitunes to be very robust and substantial. With the very first signs of preflower (e, and the circumstances with the new superset up...and the fact she won't fit into the vege chamber (a direct function of the 5 gal pail she's in) I put her into the flowering chamber....and that means 12/12 as of Thursday night. I acknowledge that I have pushed this, but circumstances what they are....I don't think it will make a huge difference....might extend the finishing time somewhat I suppose. But she's well developed full bushy, and healthy (like I said lasat night 8" tall and 20" across) with branches coming out from everywhere!

the other three girls (BigBud) the ones that I had to separate have been placed in the vege chamber (125W cfl) and will be left in there likely for some time. the separation process did knock them back...but their new growth that resumed within 24-48 hours of separation has also been substantial. I did lose some of the larger fan leaves, so my guess is I prolly lost a week with them as a result of waiting to do that separation for so long. lesson learned. I will post pics of them again as they more fully develop, but I am very pleased with my decision to separate them, and with the current status, they are healthy and growing extremely well, stout, robust, and flourishing.

The sexing of the Top44 does not seem to be progressing that much? I was going to put up some photos but I had to look so frickin close and still really couldn't see so I just said I'd leave it alone for now...and post so of thismornings pics of what she looks like in all her glory!....I also reposted he two best pre-flowiering pics that are highly cropped and focused on what I could fins on Nov. 29 (two days ago...)

enjoy!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Tahoe, sounds good to me. I like the bushy plants myself, more smaller colas. The sexing is hard eh? I can't wait to experiment with that. Keep on growin.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

heh....Chiceh...thanks....I am pretty excited....its been cool so far......though I am thinking it would be neat to do some more sativa based....cuz I'm thinking I want the energetic high more....I need to learn a lot more about strains and their individual characteristics....all in time....all in time. thanks again for coming by...hope you have a gr8 day!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 1, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> heh....Chiceh...thanks....I am pretty excited....its been cool so far......though I am thinking it would be neat to do some more sativa based....cuz I'm thinking I want the energetic high more....I need to learn a lot more about strains and their individual characteristics....all in time....all in time. thanks again for coming by...hope you have a gr8 day!


Oh Sativas are my favorite too . I did lots of research on that myself beforing ordering seeds. Some of the seed companies on line have great desrciptions of the strains. I bought from Nirvana, purely based on the description of the strains.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

oh yeah...and I forgot to mention, I am also amazed at the odour management of the new unit....the Top44 is starting to have a reasonably noticeable aroma...like when you stick your head in the cab.....hmmmmmmmmm....but with the integrated filter on the unit....no a hint of any smell.

I have also not had the chance yet to hook up the CO2 injection (1600ppm)....so there remain some things for me to still take care up to get the beast up to full running order.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

hahahahahaha Hum...thanks for that narrative...interesting thought...so your's was a great plant though right! if I remember correctly. I guess maybe I really am in for a treat!.......thanks again...I'll keep posting. As I mentioned, I put the other girls into the vege chamber and let them do their thing - those are the BigBud....the more advanced one (Top44) I have put into the flowering chamber already....you know...I just looked up the bulb that is in there....its a 400W Orsama Plantastar enhanced HPS - interestingly, the colour temp is just 2000K (55,000 lumens).....I need to read a lttle more about this....all that we're currently discussing in Trichomes, THC and UVB light..... and The Evolution of the Trichome and Red And Blue Light. and Been a Long Time Coming ~ Been a long Time Gone is making me really think long and hard about this light aspect of growing....intensity, colur, photoperiod...etc. sooo much fun learning so much all over again! take care and we'll keep you posted!!



Humboldt said:


> *I'm having trouble reading your mind tahoe, my minds eye did not show me that your guests were family relations, however I do see great success in your future .. hold on I'm seeing something else, I can't quite make it out, something that appears bushy and it's only getting bushier, ok it's getting more clear .. wait it's gone, damn it I need to work on my mind reading skills .. wait a minute, it's back, it's now showing me a healthy bushy plant, ok now it's getting even bushier .. BOOM!! holy crap that scared me, tahoe your grow box door is going to explode with over growth.... watch out! your girl sexy is fatter than my bushy was at that age, I can only imagine how big she's going to get.*
> 
> 
> *Good shit, I can't wait to see her in a week, although you'll probably see a huge difference way before then, keep up the great work...*


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

wow tahoe, those are some handsome plants you got there, just imagine what beast they will be when you get that co2 hooked up and cabinet fine tuned...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks man...yup...its gonna blow the doors open hahahahahahaha


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 1, 2007)

Speaking of blowing the doors, what the hell is ur avatar sucking on? Doesn't look like a spliff to me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

just use ur imagination.....that's the whole idea!

Actually no...she's just making sure she didn't miss an BUD GOO!


----------



## Harkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats what Tahoe does after she feels her plants up... where do you get your Avatar from anyway, I got to get me some of that

On another note, with you HPS section, do you leave the door open or is the only airflow the cab gets is that fan at the back? I'm trying to figure out how it works...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

there are four fans....altogether....one within the confines of the flowerings chamber...it sucks air out the the chamber and exhausts it through a carbon filter. there are two in the compartment above the flowering chamber that houses the light. one sucks and one blows...either would work for me...hehehehehehe...and then there is the fourth one in the vege chamber....and I do believe it also blows air inside but I need to check that


----------



## Harkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh right, I wasn't sure cos in the pic I could only see 1 fan


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 1, 2007)

*



hahahahahaha Hum...thanks for that narrative...interesting thought...so your's was a great plant though right! if I remember correctly. I guess maybe I really am in for a treat!.......thanks again...I'll keep posting.

Click to expand...

**lmao, I was very high and somewhat bored, now looking back on it, I feel silly, lol.. why did you have to go and quote it? bushy I think is doing great, I updated my journal recently, check it out when you get the chance...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

no worries man...you were where you were.....glad you're doing well! and your bushy too!


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 1, 2007)

Tahoe!! things are looking greeeat! I love the look of the small fat boy type plants, they look so much more substantial and healthy!! At what point did you cut the tops??


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

I only topped it once....I can't remember exactly...i journaled it and took pics......then there are now tow main central stalks. but this palnt have sooo many dominate stalks I can't count them all. There is absolutely no need to top or anything....its growing sideways as fast or faster than it is growing up....Like I said in antoerh place, I can't imagine what its gonna look like in aonther 30-45 days!


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 2, 2007)

Amazing! I cant wait too see the bud production on that thing!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

me too......I am really excited....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 2, 2007)

pic's please


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

what....I just put ones up yesterday? you want more again....are you never satisfied....hahahahahaha....j/k.....I'll go and take a couple again right now...brb....cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

these are some additional photos taken this morning. today is Day 21 since sprout (19 days vege and day 2 of flowering). The preflowering almost seems to have stalled somewhat....maybe the switch to 12/12 was too early....but I'm ok....I getting to the point of just being ok with waiting....though I expect that I will make sure that preflowers are more underway in my next gro...that just seems to make more sense to me. At the moment I would not have had room in my vege chamber the way I started this so...for this time....we'll keep walking forward....I think she's still doing purdy well....ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

hope you like them!


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 2, 2007)

Good lookin' lady there 

Yours look a lot better than mine for 19 days, my guys are still very small LOL they're right behind you


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 2, 2007)

Lookin good Tahoe!!

Love all the pictures!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks....'preciate ya coming on in....and the props....thanks a bunch! 


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Lookin good Tahoe!!
> 
> Love all the pictures!


----------



## Harkin (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking good Tahoe. Just a question, have you looked into LST maybe for your grow as height *might* be a problem, maybe something worth investigating... just a thought


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey Harkin...yes it is what I have originally condsidered and continue to consider. however, my original motivation was to encourage maximum buddage....and with the way this thing is branching all over the place....my motivation to LST will now be to better control the height...thanks for bringing that forward...preciate that!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

time to take a break from all this hard work, and have BRUNCH!....buttermilk pancakes, bacon and coffee! Load up on carbos....and Java (Dark Roast)......hmmmmmm....I'm starved!


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 2, 2007)

I cant believe they're just over 3 weeks!!! their sooo nice and big looking!!!
nice breakfast too!


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

I know man, those little beasts are just fuckin' blowin' up! No signs on sex yet, but I'm sure you'll be there soon. What day and how tall AND what day of flowering at they on?

Your's and Humbolt's grows have always been a favorite of mine to watch, even when my title was just a wee little "Knows how to roll a joint."


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh...thanks so much....the sexing bodies are coming.....but I have always held her to be a she...so thats my story 'n I'm stickin' to it! hahahahaha....the pics from today are day 21, (19 days vege from sprout and 2nd day of flower) thanks again! 


Gwarrior said:


> I know man, those little beasts are just fuckin' blowin' up! No signs on sex yet, but I'm sure you'll be there soon. What day and how tall AND what day of flowering at they on?
> 
> Your's and Humbolt's grows have always been a favorite of mine to watch, even when my title was just a wee little "Knows how to roll a joint."


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 3, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hope you like them!


Yes, a beautiful and healthy plant... you can see that a lot of care has been taken with it. No overnute, under nute... One thing I couldn't gather properly from the pic's is whether the nodes are alternating yet? It seems there are some that are, and some that aren't.

I think though that you may have mistaken new leaf growth for pre-flowers. I have never seen pre-flowers earlier than 4 weeks, and that's under 24/0 400w MH. From my own experience... I must add. I was trying to work out YGF's veg/pre-flower ratio the other day (with the power of memory, lol. my fingers too lazy to scroll back and do the math)... but I'm sure his was very fast. Something I keep meaning to bring up, but forgetting about.

Even when they're flowering I usually go through a bout of paranoia that new leaf growth is male balls, and the plant is turning hermie. I gave a whole plant away once, because of it. There was nothing wrong with it, and the friend I gave it to was well chuffed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks a bunch Skunk. I really appreciate you taking the time come and take a look.......your assessment is correct, some are alternate and some aren't....but it is progressing rather quickly now under the HPS............and as I mentioned earlier in the thread ....for reasons of circumstance, she (yes...I continue to use the power of psotive thinking....) has been put into 12/12 on Friday evening.......any assessment I am making of preflowering is totally premature....there are very very tiny tiny bodies showing in the crux of stems (I believe I am differentiating from new leaf stalks).....but again...as stated earlier in the thread....I will just wait...they'll show when they show....I totally understand your comments about being paranoid of this and that as it relates to the sexing and specific structures. thanks again for pipining in...cheers! I'll post some more pics when there is something more to show 


skunkushybrid said:


> Yes, a beautiful and healthy plant... you can see that a lot of care has been taken with it. No overnute, under nute... One thing I couldn't gather properly from the pic's is whether the nodes are alternating yet? It seems there are some that are, and some that aren't.
> 
> I think though that you may have mistaken new leaf growth for pre-flowers. I have never seen pre-flowers earlier than 4 weeks, and that's under 24/0 400w MH. From my own experience... I must add. I was trying to work out YGF's veg/pre-flower ratio the other day (with the power of memory, lol. my fingers too lazy to scroll back and do the math)... but I'm sure his was very fast. Something I keep meaning to bring up, but forgetting about.
> 
> Even when they're flowering I usually go through a bout of paranoia that new leaf growth is male balls, and the plant is turning hermie. I gave a whole plant away once, because of it. There was nothing wrong with it, and the friend I gave it to was well chuffed.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I have never seen pre-flowers earlier than 4 weeks, and that's under 24/0 400w MH. From my own experience... I must add. I was trying to work out YGF's veg/pre-flower ratio the other day (with the power of memory, lol. my fingers too lazy to scroll back and do the math)... but I'm sure his was very fast. Something I keep meaning to bring up, but forgetting about.



My seeds went into the pots on Oct. 18. My first showed on the 29th. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30116-been-long-time-coming-been-28.html#post380586

Picture from AM of 30th.
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/42563d1196442353-been-long-time-coming-been-dscf0647-1.jpg

Actually went back and looked. Appears my old man's sense of females was going off a full week prior to the plant showing sex. I documented my thoughts here, but was afraid to say more that what I said at the time.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30116-been-long-time-coming-been-16.html#post368324


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> Well, I am taking the plunge.  We're gonna do this. I have a plan that makes sense (to me) and costs are reasonable - and the results - well, we'll just have to wait and see.  This is the first gro in over 30 yrs, and more than a year listening and learning. My goal is a successful crop - not the most yeild, not the biggest tree, not monstrous bud, just ahealthy plants that offer reasonable yeild and high quality smoke. Those other goals are most commendable by those that pursue them, just not for me, this time around.
> My space is approx. 2' x 3' x h (more than I need (i.e., >7')). I have a shelving unit to hang the light bar (with 9 x 42W CFLs - in three tri-arrays). should be able to easily accomodate a 3-4' plant. I may be looking at topping but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. I like the idea of low bushy plants with more than one cola. the light bar is 14" x 32" entirely aluminum foiled, and it essentially forms a lid to the grow area below. I will put a timer in place for 18/6 and then 12/12 when the time is right. my plan is to do a minimum of two weeks vege, see where we're at the switch fairly early into flowering.
> 
> I have two 5 gal. pots with soil - professional potting soil, nothing fancy - with drip trays underneath. I have room for six pots depending on germination success? I will get some nutrients once they get started.
> ...


30 years, since your last grow.
how old are you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

1958...is the year I was born.........so.....hmmmm... that would make my coming birthday my 50th......yikers....did I just say that!.....in 1977-78-79 I grew outdoors.....and you wouldn't believe me where we did that......north of the 60th parallel. hahahahaha....almost 24hr sunlight.....crazy crazy times! 


crazy-mental said:


> 30 years, since your last grow.
> how old are you.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> 1958...is the year I was born.........so.....hmmmm... that would make my coming birthday my 50th......yikers....did I just say that!.....in 1977-78-79 I grew outdoors.....and you wouldn't believe me where we did that......north of the 60th parallel. hahahahaha....almost 24hr sunlight.....crazy crazy times!


Youngster


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

hahahahaha....whippersnapper is the appropriate term eh?! hahahahaha good morn..YGF!!


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 4, 2007)

Once you get a good mother plant going, you should consider flowering around 10". after clones root, this takes around 13-15 days to get that height. More or less strain dependent. The only problem I foresee is keeping the mother short enough for your BCNL (Got a call back from them by the way, he was very patient considering my New Orleans accent and I just repierced my lips last night).

My suggestion; get others interested in growing and sell clones. Not only would this be extra income for you, extra practice, it would solve the growth problem.

And it looks like I should've gotten a patent lol.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oldsters .. both of you are old enough to be my granddaddys, I'm only 18 will be 19 shortly after xmas... *


*Keep on growing, not just the pot!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

hey man...thanks for your thoughts....preciate that a lot.

Yea...a patent.....scary eh?! 


Sublime757 said:


> Once you get a good mother plant going, you should consider flowering around 10". after clones root, this takes around 13-15 days to get that height. More or less strain dependent. The only problem I foresee is keeping the mother short enough for your BCNL (Got a call back from them by the way, he was very patient considering my New Orleans accent and I just repierced my lips last night).
> 
> My suggestion; get others interested in growing and sell clones. Not only would this be extra income for you, extra practice, it would solve the growth problem.
> 
> And it looks like I should've gotten a patent lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I last posted pics on Sunday afternoon. Here are today's pics. the plant continues to grow well. The height is now 12", the width is 27", and the largest individual fan leaves are 7" long and 1 1/2" wide. The stems are robust and stout. the sexing bodies are not well developed, some very very tiny structures can be identified in the crux locations, but I am not guessing. As Skunk says, he has never seen sexing before 4 weeks (28 days) and I am not there yet.

Schedule and Lighting - The plant (Top44) went into flowering in the evening on day 19. Vege was using 9 x 42W cfls. Flowering is now with 400W HPS.

Watering and nutes - I have measured her moisture levels....the need to water solely ........ by fingering her....hmmmm...sorry I mean testing the pot - surface and at the bottom holes. I continued with vegeing nutes until today (last feed was Sunday), and today feed flowering nutes for the first time. Its pretty consistent that she gets water/feeding every two-three days.

I have a 4-way meter (pH, moisture, light, and nutes). On Sunday it showed me slightly wet, and today edging into dry...so my finger does seem to be a good measure - if I believe the meter? I am not certain how accurate the meter necessarily is, but I expect that I can rely on the change in reading as a decent reflection of realities.

Hope you like the pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

a couple of stem shots......

In looking at these shots above and these.....and my thoughts about FIM and LST....I am not sure if I really want/need to do anything. it seems to me that the branching and node development is rather satisfactory.....or should I really consider tying some of the stems back and down? if so, any guidance in this regard will be most welcome.


----------



## Harkin (Dec 4, 2007)

Man they are looking healthy..good work

If you wanted to you could tie some of the branches to the side and give the bottom branches some more light. I did that with my lady, she is so bloody bushy I had to and it does help. Also the bending makes the stem thicker...choices


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks Harkin....preciate the feedback. I was thinking I might wait to confirm her parts.....before doing that? or do you thikn one should do it better now than later? 


Harkin said:


> Man they are looking healthy..good work
> 
> If you wanted to you could tie some of the branches to the side and give the bottom branches some more light. I did that with my lady, she is so bloody bushy I had to and it does help. Also the bending makes the stem thicker...choices


----------



## Harkin (Dec 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks Harkin....preciate the feedback. I was thinking I might wait to confirm her parts.....before doing that? or do you thikn one should do it better now than later?


Yeah you could a few days, the branches will be a bit longer and easier to bend, I just tied a piece of string around a branch and then pulled it to where I wanted and tied a knot through a hole in the bottom of the water-catcher thing....I saw a thread where this guy puts his pot in a crate so that he has something to tie it to, worked well cos you can do loads..


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks man. I have also a recollection of someone mentioning stainless steel wire, and making lengths with "hooked ends"....and this then connected to the rim of the pot.....I will wait still a little I think...thanks again! 


Harkin said:


> Yeah you could a few days, the branches will be a bit longer and easier to bend, I just tied a piece of string around a branch and then pulled it to where I wanted and tied a knot through a hole in the bottom of the water-catcher thing....I saw a thread where this guy puts his pot in a crate so that he has something to tie it to, worked well cos you can do loads..


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 4, 2007)

*Damn tahoe getting huge, looks bushier than my bushy and it's still young yet, I would do something with them branches, you are going to want to get as much light as you can to them, I soo wish I would of done something with bushy, those side branches are kind of like little colas, the more light you get to them the better they should fill in or out.. *

*I'm soo thinking about trimming some of bushys leaves so that more light will reach the lower side branches, however I heard that it will only tamper with the bud growth, so I think I'm going to let it ride, this this is my first grow and I have plenty more ahead, I figure after successfully growing and having some decent smoke I will then do a lttile experimenting....*

*I truly believe if you are able to get better lighting to them branches, you are sure to like the results..*


*PS: do what you got to do now, I wouldn't wait until it shows sex, by then it may be too late or having to veg longer...*


----------



## HoLE (Dec 4, 2007)

are all those the top 44,,that thing is growin like,,like,,a weed,,is that supposed to be fast flowering,,it looks friggin awesome,,where's yur BB's,,or did I miss a page or two,,hard to keep up withthis thread,,great friggin job Tahoe

Keep on Growin

HoLE

ps,,thxs to me being stoned,,i thought you wanted more pics,,so i put some,,ROFLMA


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks Hum. I like ur bushy. I like mine too. With the 400HPS I have been thinking that the light penetration should be pretty good (25" x 35" = ~ 6 sq ft and 58,000 lumens)...but your comments make me rethink that. I will likely leave it for another few days....but she's growing by almost measureable amounts per day. certainly makes me curious just how big she's really fgoing to get....then again, this fast early growth would have many people saying ......errr....male.....guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

hey HoLE....thanks so much...there is just one Top44 plant.....all pics are of the same one...sorry for the confusion. and yea...she's growing like a screaming banshee!

I have kept the BB's hidden. a week and a half ago, I separated the three from one 5 gal pot to three 2 gallon pots. they took a hit, and I lost some fan leaves and certainly some growth time. I am totally letting them recover and regrow. They are doing very well. they are 6-7" tall, 9-10" wide and all working on the 8th nodes. I guess after separating them I was a little embarassed about the whole situation ( I felt irowas a poor decision to leave them till I did) so I wanted to get them back on track before showing them again.....right or wrong...that's what I did and why. I expect that I will be able to show them by the weekend again...when I guess I feel they don't look like the neglected second cousins of third unrelated relatives anymore!! hahahahaha!



HoLE said:


> are all those the top 44,,that thing is growin like,,like,,a weed,,is that supposed to be fast flowering,,it looks friggin awesome,,where's yur BB's,,or did I miss a page or two,,hard to keep up withthis thread,,great friggin job Tahoe
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> ...


----------



## HoLE (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry,,I'm still the stoned one causing confusion,,lol,,I know you only have one Top44,,I meant are all those pics of,,hope your Big Buddies are coming along,,I wanna see how they look,,I think after 20 seeds straight,,with quite a few males,,I'd like to test my visual sexing skills on it,,see if I have learned anything of it's traits,,good luck till the end and beyond

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 4, 2007)

*I've got around 48000 lumens surrounding my girls and the lower branhes are not growing as well, true the hps has more lumens but you are unable to place them as close, also if your going to do any cutting do it now or you will end up waiting longer to flower... *

*Food for thought!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks Hum...'preciate the feedback....


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 5, 2007)

So are you planning to to turn that T44 into a mother for the growbox?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 5, 2007)

*Sorry tahoe you couldn't possibly be a grandfather to an 18 year old, I don't know what I was thinking my granddad is like 69, my apologies...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey man....seems to me that would be an awesome purpose for her, however, I expect that I will take clones and then continue to grow her out, mainly because I have had no smoke in over a year, and I want some bud really bad. As I have said elsewhere, I am too chicken to score from anyone that I don't know very well, and my sources continue to be very unreliable and/or leave town. so I am in dire need of some reliable decent quality smoke so I expect my original goal and objective will be satisfied first......and clones (if she's a suitable candidate). 



Sublime757 said:


> So are you planning to to turn that T44 into a mother for the growbox?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

no worries Hum. didn't think twice about it....i totally understand your comments....coming for a young whippersnapper 'n all! hahahahahaha 


Humboldt said:


> *Sorry tahoe you couldn't possibly be a grandfather to an 18 year old, I don't know what I was thinking my granddad is like 69, my apologies...*


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 5, 2007)

gradfarter at 17.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey Crazy....wuzzup? hope all's well in ur world!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey tahoe... crazy...

I just got my UV light this morning... haven't even opened it yet. Just harvested my last background plant and am smoking a fat joint of the finger hash, while waiting for the oil from some of the lower buds and trim to evap'. I always like to do a run of oil from the fresh trim, let it dry then run it again...

The fresh run is nice though... this finger hash is too. I only got enough for one fat joint, nearly finished it now. Niiiice.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 5, 2007)

Apologies humboldt... hey there!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey skunk....wow got your light and ur seeds.....trucking right along! thanks for piping in...how are ya....or do I need to ask? hahahaha....and BTW - no need to come on in and tease me with your wonderful smoke....when you know full well I have none, and have had none for over a year, thanks for nuthin man!.....you're evil I say, evil...hahahahahaha cheers, glad you can enjoy it...I will be too sooner than I think....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 5, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....seems to me that would be an awesome purpose for her, however, I expect that I will take clones and then continue to grow her out, mainly because I have had no smoke in over a year, and I want some bud really bad. As I have said elsewhere, I am too chicken to score from anyone that I don't know very well, and my sources continue to be very unreliable and/or leave town. so I am in dire need of some reliable decent quality smoke so I expect my original goal and objective will be satisfied first......and clones (if she's a suitable candidate).


hey tahoe...I can relate, I went 6 months without smoking. Thanksgiving weekend was the first time in 6 months. I do not have any way of scoring around where I live, unless I went into Nashville to the projects and bought a nickle bag.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

well....I went to check in on all the girls again today to see how things look. I have been straining to see sexing structures, and as Skunk has advised he has never seen sexing structures before 4 weeks or 28 days. So although I am more than convinced that they are definately coming, they have been relatively indistinguishable.

Well today, I have several individual structures that are now taking on the appearance of calyxes - more tear drop shaped. AND there is one that I could swear already had a small pistil sticking out....I tried taking some pics, but none are suitable to show. they just do not have the clarity and resolution that is needed....fook....I need a new super-macro lens for my camera.....or how 'bout this buddy....how about just a lil'more patience...hahahahaha 

Oh well, I will now be much more diligent with my examinations, as I know which one I have earmarked and will continue to be patient....for now.....but this has further raised my excitment level for sure....that means that if what I am seeing is in fact what I think it is....this Top44 is destined for cloning rather quickly, I suppose, since cloning once in full flower is not recommended...correct? wow....I am almost hyperventilating.....how sad is that....man...get urself a life...hahahahahaha


----------



## granitestate (Dec 5, 2007)

nice progress tahoe. so you an humboldt like eachothers bush's huh? wahtever floast ur boat i guess. today at work a guy came in, older, probably around 55, and REAKED of the ganj. i smelt it as i walked up and asked him if he needed any help and he said yeah. half way through i was like i like ur cologne, an he jus started laughing an said "homegrowwwn". it was good stuff, thought of you and YGF. he said hed bring me a doob but they never do haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hahahahaha....thats funny...thanks for sharing!......yup that's me.....me and Hum rubbing bushes together.....eekkkkk!!!!!! 


granitestate said:


> nice progress tahoe. so you an humboldt like eachothers bush's huh? wahtever floast ur boat i guess. today at work a guy came in, older, probably around 55, and REAKED of the ganj. i smelt it as i walked up and asked him if he needed any help and he said yeah. half way through i was like i like ur cologne, an he jus started laughing an said "homegrowwwn". it was good stuff, thought of you and YGF. he said hed bring me a doob but they never do haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

question?? my three bigbud plants.....seem to have a little of the curling down or "hooking" of the immediate tips of the leaves? I looked this up....and it seems like a K deficiency? my nutes have K....and they are still on vegeing nutes....maybe a pic would help....any thoughts?


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 5, 2007)

Damb I had to go jump on my wife after seeing your new avatar Tahoe....Thanks


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hahahaha.....she and you have my thanks!....now git offa er....an answer the question!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 5, 2007)

granitestate said:


> nice progress tahoe. so you an humboldt like eachothers bush's huh? wahtever floast ur boat i guess. today at work a guy came in, older, probably around 55, and REAKED of the ganj. i smelt it as i walked up and asked him if he needed any help and he said yeah. half way through i was like i like ur cologne, an he jus started laughing an said "homegrowwwn". it was good stuff, thought of you and YGF. he said hed bring me a doob but they never do haha



LOL, that happened to me when I took my car to valet parking. When I picked up my car the valet kid says to me "Sir if you ever need the inside of your car cleaned please let me know". I just slipped him a tip, closed the door and looked for my roach_the size of a white owl cigar.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 5, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> question?? my three bigbud plants.....seem to have a little of the curling down or "hooking" of the immediate tips of the leaves? I looked this up....and it seems like a K deficiency? my nutes have K....and they are still on vegeing nutes....maybe a pic would help....any thoughts?



Might have a build up, personally, I'd do just ph water for a day or so and see what happens. Maybe it is sibling separation


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

kkkk....thanks....will do....can't be separation anxiety....they already been apart 10 days.....unles it is a delayed response?! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Might have a build up, personally, I'd do just ph water for a day or so and see what happens. Maybe it is sibling separation


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 5, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Might have a build up, personally, I'd do just ph water for a day or so and see what happens. Maybe it is sibling separation


Also might be too much water_did you get a moisture meter or still using last century technology. 

I know the answer, just had to break your stones a bit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hahahaha....every post you make me laugh...thank you for that!....actually I do have a meter....but I am slowly thinking it was a waste of money...because its consistency of measure is....welll not very consistent....hmmm....you get what you pay for I think. 


Your Grandfather said:


> Also might be too much water_did you get a moisture meter or still using last century technology.
> 
> I know the answer, just had to break your stones a bit.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 5, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> question?? my three bigbud plants.....seem to have a little of the curling down or "hooking" of the immediate tips of the leaves? I looked this up....and it seems like a K deficiency? my nutes have K....and they are still on vegeing nutes....maybe a pic would help....any thoughts?


mine did that when my closet got too cold...I had not turned a heater on yet, but when I did it went away...


----------



## wbinwv (Dec 6, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> question?? my three bigbud plants.....seem to have a little of the curling down or "hooking" of the immediate tips of the leaves? I looked this up....and it seems like a K deficiency? my nutes have K....and they are still on vegeing nutes....maybe a pic would help....any thoughts?


 
I'm no expert but when my plants experienced a little nute burn the tips of their leaves did the exact same thing. Best of luck tahoe!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 6, 2007)

Both usual culprits have been mentioned... k deficiency, and overwatering...

Of course overwatering could mean that you've just saturated the medium, and the plant, after drooping a little, will be all perky the next day.

Are you using any supplements, like calcium or magnesium?

I've never seen plants hook down like that in the cold, but then maybe I don't know what 'cold' is, if you catch my drift.

It could also be an oxygenation to the roots problem, did you pack your pots loosely? Another good trick I used to do as a soil grower, is to tap the bottom of the pots on the floor before a watering. The medium is dry, and lifting the pot and tapping it off the floor a couple of times helps to loosen up the soil again before you water. Helps to create air pockets.

Have you got perlite in your soil?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

interesting...I have had some concern over that as well......the temp varies between 55-75 ?


bongspit said:


> mine did that when my closet got too cold...I had not turned a heater on yet, but when I did it went away...


thanks, man. I have seen that before as well.


wbinwv said:


> I'm no expert but when my plants experienced a little nute burn the tips of their leaves did the exact same thing. Best of luck tahoe!


hey Skunk. thanks for the feedback. this does not seem to be the droopy overwatering type, at least in my vast experience....hahahaha. only taking that from all the photos on here I've seen. the moisture column in the soil is what I would term as typical damp, with drier at top.

the o2 thing may be the case, but the pots are quite loosely potted.....yes there is perlite in the soil.

I am not using any other supplements.....water (with precisely) measured nutes), light, good soil and good air.

as above the lowest temp is ~55F (12C). this morning its 58F (14C)

the interesting thing from my perspective is that the plants are otherwise so healthy looking, no nute burn, luch green, firm leaves and stem, very stout and robust growth, new growth is highly prolific....just the tips (as in photos) of some leaves (and not all leaves) curling in....but curling in rather dramatically....I am a little puzzled.....but I guess the best is that I just watch and listen to my soul.... 


skunkushybrid said:


> Both usual culprits have been mentioned... k deficiency, and overwatering...
> 
> Of course overwatering could mean that you've just saturated the medium, and the plant, after drooping a little, will be all perky the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 6, 2007)

Well cannabis is fine up to a -20f shift during the night before you should start seeing any symptoms.

So long as your ph is fine then it must be the cold.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

pH is between 6.5-7 - that's the soil?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 6, 2007)

*I dunno about any of that nute stuff but they do look a bit over watered. I'd just cut back on the watering and go from there. You can always do Ph and/or nute check after.*

*Just my 2 cents.*


Your Grandfather said:


> Also might be too much water_did you get a moisture meter or still using last century technology.
> 
> I know the answer, just had to break your stones a bit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks Lacy.....preciate your thoughts! I gonna keep a close eye on it all and keep you'll posted


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought a soil ph tester once, actually still have it... It's true that whatever you pour into the soil will change the ph of the soil... but, if you get a build-up of salts (which soil is very good at buffering against) this can lead to variations of salt build-ups in the soil (as they have been left unused by the plant). The soil tester is not adequate enough for a generalised view. You can buy liquid litmus to test your feed before putiing it in.

A build up of one nute can lead to a lockout of other nutes. K is usually the one that suffers the most from this. The next step in a K deficiency will be similar to nute burn in appearance. The edges will go brown and crispy.

I'm not sure if you have a K deficiency though, as you said growth rates are normal.

The most likely cause of a K deficiency is an excess in the medium of another nute.



tahoe58 said:


> pH is between 6.5-7 - that's the soil?


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 6, 2007)

I had a problem like this before..It turned out that my ph meter was a full point off, and so they had been living in 5.0 water for 2 weeks. So I am thinking they were not getting all the K that they wanted due to a low ph level. This was done in a hydro-flood and drain. If I were you, I would dry them out as Lacy suggested, and if that does not help, then take the next step, flush, and feed with correct ph'd water. GL, I am interested to see what happens with this...Damb those LIPS, so f-ing hot!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

as a recently divorced young man of 49 going on 22....those lips are sizzling!....hahahahahaha...you know....done with my procreation thing....now it time to have some fun!

thanks man 'preciate the info. that's exactly what I'm doing. I'll be keeping everyone up to date and things progress. thanks again! 


daddychrisg said:


> I had a problem like this before..It turned out that my ph meter was a full point off, and so they had been living in 5.0 water for 2 weeks. So I am thinking they were not getting all the K that they wanted due to a low ph level. This was done in a hydro-flood and drain. If I were you, I would dry them out as Lacy suggested, and if that does not help, then take the next step, flush, and feed with correct ph'd water. GL, I am interested to see what happens with this...Damb those LIPS, so f-ing hot!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 6, 2007)

*done with my procreation thing....now it time to have some fun!
*_LMAO! Go get em!_


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

hahahahaha yuppers.....the coast is clear, the wigglies have been permanently corralled.....and there's more bounce in life right now that there has been for a long long time! hahahahaha.

So what did today bring. well a short shopping excursion, and I have what? (1) a 200W cfl 6400K - awesome addition to replace the 125W that I had, and (2) a CO2 tank so that I can set up my CO2 generation in the supersetup....yeooowwzzer! oh yea....the tables are gonna rock! I'm looking forward to this all very much!

BUT.....BUT....BUT....the BIG news......we'll be right back after this commercial break....


----------



## Gyp (Dec 6, 2007)

damn commercials


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 6, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> BUT.....BUT....BUT....the BIG news......we'll be right back after this commercial break....


You better hurry up or I'm gonna steal your thunder.

Think I know what it is....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

well, we have to break out the pink cigars.....that's right .... we have confirmed calyx and pistils....I have a pic (but it is not as clear as it is when you see her in all her fabulous flesh and sap....)...a grand day indeed!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2007)

Wooo Haaaaa,,,you must feel good Tahoe,,she's looking fabulous,,congratulations,,,and continued good luck 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

thks HoLE....yes this is wonderful...the only Top44 plant that made it from three seeds, to one sprout to one lovely and most gorgeous fem de la fem! thanks again!


----------



## stinkincatfish (Dec 6, 2007)

congrats she looks a winner


----------



## Gyp (Dec 6, 2007)

very nice, congrats.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

gyp....catfish...thks...'preciate the encouragement...I'm real happy will the result so far....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 6, 2007)

Good for you man, Good for you


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks man.....my good friend!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, he (tahoe) looks good for 49... lol. 


daddychrisg said:


> Damb those LIPS, so f-ing hot!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

That co2 set-up is going to turn your little plant into a beast. You going to use both lights, or just swap them?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 7, 2007)

*Congratulations tahoe, now the real fun begins, she sure is growing, keep up the great work!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

the setup allows for just one. I suppose in time I could make the effort to wire in another socket and then have both....but fo now I'll keep things as they are. I believe upping to the 200W is going to make a observable difference for the vege chamber. The BigBuds that are in there are looking really awesome....though are dwarfed by the Top44 beastie girl.

Interesting, I spoke with the tech folks, and asked about upping the HPS to 600 but they actually lowered their recommendation from 430W to a super output 400 (Plantastar?) - the measures they did showed the intensity was above the capacity of the plants to use? so I am going to be talking with them this morning about how I might be set up the UVB....not if....but how based on the exsiting wiring etc. I am thinking it is going to have to be on a seperate circuit and timer as the 20-30 minutes every 2-4 hours or whatever I decide will have to be independent of the hps lighting...


skunkushybrid said:


> That co2 set-up is going to turn your little plant into a beast. You going to use both lights, or just swap them?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks Hum.....yuppers....this is gonna be cool....I have the whole CO2 setup ...welll...setup....so I hope I don't kill myself with some silly malfunction or leak or sumthin....but this is gonna be neat. as always....will be keeping everyone updated....and with pics as much as ever. 


Humboldt said:


> *Congratulations tahoe, now the real fun begins, she sure is growing, keep up the great work!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

2 Questions? (1) the Top44 plant is exploding in every which direction. there are tons of smaller shoots deep inside the matrix of the entire plant, and everything is just screaming along. I had been thinking that I might LST this plant....but the more I look at it, the more I seem to think that this plant is almost LST'ing all on its own.

I picked up some stainless steel wire yesterday in my short shopping excursion, so I am prepared to do the LST but just not convinced that it is necessary.

(2) cloning this li'l girlie girl? so she's at 7 days of flowering today.....and I have been warned NOT to clone past 3-4 days? of flowering. the risk is that the plant is physiologically in "flowering" and taking clones means they need to be re=programmed back into "vegeing" mode....physiologically. The fact that this plant is doing so well.....and could prove to be a very valuable source plant I am undecided about what to do?

I mean the other reality is I have travel plans for mid February....and then my Australian trip in April...so maybe I should just not complicate things and just concentrate on doing what I'm doing....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

1. the back of the business end...showing co2 bottle and regulator, and my oil-filled radiator....
2. co2 regulator
3. three individual BigBud @ 25 days vege...
4. three individual BigBud @ 25 days vege.....

these guys realy seem to have been turned on by the 200W cfl....they look soo much better today...than the last few days...though I have also taken peeps advice...and let them dry out too.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

They're looking amazing tahoe...

I know where to get the co2 from... i just haven't been bothered to get one yet. But I'm going to very, very soon.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hey man....how are ya! thanks. yea I'm really stoked about this....and the BB looks sooooo good this morning....I am not sure when to put them into flowering....any thoughts? right now they are a little over 8" tall and have a full 8 nodes, working on 9th.


----------



## Harkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice work Tahoe, your babies are loving the new light..thought they would. You aren't far behind me you know, but I bet I win haha It's a bit unfair as I have 600w on my lady400w HPS and 200w blue Envirolite and 23w UVB, it's like walking into the sun just as you wake up...blinding

I would wait a few days at least until moving the BB, they seem so happy there and growing well so a few more days surely can't hurt...did you mean moving them under the HPS?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hahahahah harkin...thanks....we'll have to have a sit down and puff....you might win the time....but I'll wager on my smoke! hahahahaha

yea ur light set up is totally cool....works like a dam I'll bet.

Yes I was meaning to move them into the flower chamber under the 400W HPS....though I have been thinking, I'll let these guys go straight into preflower....wait for that... and then place them into the flower chamber.

I was going to start some others....but just realized my schedule looking forward, I prolly shouldne't....traveling in mid Feb, and for the month of April.....prolly should just hang tough for now. 


Harkin said:


> Nice work Tahoe, your babies are loving the new light..thought they would. You aren't far behind me you know, but I bet I win haha It's a bit unfair as I have 600w on my lady400w HPS and 200w blue Envirolite and 23w UVB, it's like walking into the sun just as you wake up...blinding
> 
> I would wait a few days at least until moving the BB, they seem so happy there and growing well so a few more days surely can't hurt...did you mean moving them under the HPS?


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 7, 2007)

Man, how much did that CO2 run you? I definitely want to get one with a regulator.

What price range would I be lookin' at boss, and do you think it's helping a lot?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

well...i'll have to wait and see, and as this is my first indoor grow....I have no measure....but all I have read is it is like turbocharging or superchargin.....add more fuel, and more air, and melt your tires on ur way to a 2.8 sec 0-100kph.....! ok ok...so I'm a freakin car nut....ya ok ok...anywho....my setup came turnkey....fully outfitted....it is designed to monitor and maintain a 1600ppm level of CO2....I just bought the bottle and hooked it up.....the bottle was $400....the rest I don't know exactly....sorry, can't be of much more help.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> 1. the back of the business end...showing co2 bottle and regulator, and my oil-filled radiator....
> 2. co2 regulator
> 3. three individual BigBud @ 25 days vege...
> 4. three individual BigBud @ 25 days vege.....
> ...


jeezuz,,i miss so many pages with this thread,,on a dailybasis,,now yur talkin my language,,lol,,they look good Tahoe,,nice separating and recovery job,,now,,from my experience with these,,if your male didnt show early,,like mine,,(ow),,then watch closely at around day 35 -45,,cuz that was when any others would show,,(ow),,so far,,for me,,and usually the best lookin one,,will be male at that time,,but since your not gonna have any,,(positive thinking),,then you won't have to worry about it,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

huummmmmmm........fems supreme.....huuuummmmmmmmmmm..........lil'bitches rule.......hummmmmmm......li'l-fem bitches will prevail.....hummmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

well in my shopping excursion yesterday.....when I picked up all my other "goodies"...I was also looking for SuperThrive....having heard so much about this....well, they did not have that BUT...they did have something called Plantroids (Maximum Plantroids 2-1-1.....and I picked up a small jug (500ml) mixing is 2ml/1000ml.....has anynoe else heard of/used this? any guidance, warning, caution, etc.?


----------



## Harkin (Dec 7, 2007)

No sorry Tahoe but I'm sure someone will. Mind you I've never heard many great things named after roids: steroids(bad shit),asteroids(shit for our planet), haemroids(sore shit)... haha i'm just kiddin...I have the same problem, I can't stop thinking of new things to buy, it's a serious addiction


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hahahahahaha.....thanks so slick of you...thanks for making me laugh!....ahahahaha....so good! hope ur evening is to ur liking!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

Well it is actually a base nute in itself. So whatever veg' nutes you are using you can add that to the NPK reading. Which will affect your EC/PPM readings more drastically than just vitamins and hormones on their own would.

It sounds like good stuff, but I'd come in at half the rec. dose to be sure. Then look out for any slight burns to the leaf tips.



tahoe58 said:


> well in my shopping excursion yesterday.....when I picked up all my other "goodies"...I was also looking for SuperThrive....having heard so much about this....well, they did not have that BUT...they did have something called Plantroids (Maximum Plantroids 2-1-1.....and I picked up a small jug (500ml) mixing is 2ml/1000ml.....has anynoe else heard of/used this? any guidance, warning, caution, etc.?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

excellent....thanks Skunk....that totally makes sense. They refer to it as a super vitamin thrive enhancer.....and that it can be compounded with normal nutes...but I agree with you that reduced strength is in order....thanks again!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Man  Been lurking. UV is at it's peak from noon to approx 2. If so, then it would make sense to have that bulb come on from the 5th thru the 7th hour of your 12 hour cycle. If you could put the bulb on a rheostat and have it ramp up from zero to 100_at the 5~7th hours and then taper off to zero again at the end of your lighting day.

*Of course, these are my opinions and I'm probably wrong.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

that's what I like....the way you think! I think that would be the cat's meaw to have it like that! good to hear from you....you ..... you .... you...lurker..you!...hahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

well...i checked in again on my girls (Friday night).....and the stats are becoming rather impressive....I went back through my journal, and last measured a couple of days ago....the Top44 has gone from 12" to over 15" now. and bushy index is approaching the european old-fashioned standard...hehehehehe...

The BigBud girls have simlarly gone from 7" to 9"......things are changing rapidly.

The calyxes on the Top44 are beginning to multiply and become much more prevalent - many hairs visible...though still pretty small for pics? More importantly, I do believe that at least one of the BigBud has already shown her stuff too....but its all a little early still. But none the less....even if I have two out of the four plants as fems...I ain't gonna complain.....who'd listen anywho?!

Just a side note...its sort interesting to sit there watiching them briefly and hear the _pppsssstttttt_.....of the automatic CO2 injection....sweet deal....man o man...I made the right decision to get this unit. I can't wait until I get all the hydro and automatic watering system in place....let's get this one done and finished first!

I'll check in again tomorrow (Saturday)....and pics will come again on Sunday evening...I believe I will be putting the BigBud into the Flower chamber on Sunday - I expect they'll be in the 11"-12" range then and on their 10th node....so that should be good...and they certainly have seriously robust and stout stems to carry that bud weight....cheers folks...things are starting to get seriously interesting now. Am I having fun yet?....more like I am STILL having WAY too much fun! is there such a thing as too much fun?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> some good progress made.  lights are all in place and ready (photo). germination looks good - 6 seeds put in papertowel on Sunday - 5 showing - one really good (photo) - almost ready I suspect - prolly tomorrow into the soil? I guess I was a little surprised as these seeds were purchased last year, and sat idel for a full year.  Then again there are those 7000 year old seeds so...what was I thinking.....
> 
> Without the lights all on - temp. seems to be pretty steady 70-75 and humidity ~30% - With the lights on it looks like I might have a temp problem. I have had the lights on for a couple of hours and its over 90 actually. But I still need to put a small fan in there for circulation which should help? I really did not expect the heat cuz so much has been written that CFLs do not produce heat?
> 
> ...


You're a scientist. Growing pot is a challenge? 

Now I don't feel so stupid for 8 months of failures.

Goood Luuuck gurl!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well...i checked in again on my girls (Friday night).....and the stats are becoming rather impressive....I went back through my journal, and last measured a couple of days ago....the Top44 has gone from 12" to over 15" now. and bushy index is approaching the european old-fashioned standard...hehehehehe...
> 
> The BigBud girls have simlarly gone from 7" to 9"......things are changing rapidly.
> 
> ...


pics please....


----------



## whitey111 (Dec 7, 2007)

sweet setup mate, how much did it cost u? looks like your one of those people that get really exited about their projects and goes crazy, not caring about how much they spend. haha, im the same though. good luck


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 8, 2007)

Well there not much I can say. 

A few words come in mind.

1) Jealous

2) Green 

3) Envy

4) Disgusted

Well I'm going to jump off the nearist bridge. 

That was to far so I guess I will get on my knees and bow down to you because that is awe-inspiring. 


YES... YES... YES.... I have a reason to live now...........................


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey tahoe... you know to only run the co2 during lights on?

LST really gives you more width to play if you have height restrictions... but from my own experience I didn't find an improvement on yield. I've found that veg' time has more to do with eventual yield. You can improve this environment further with adequate side lighting, and tying the main stems up with string. I'd wait till the end of week 2, or day 14 before tying the plants up. This gives them time to get over the initial stretch phase.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 8, 2007)

nice plants, looking really good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey MB....thanks...I think? I have never been much of a greenthumb....holy crap what an understatement that is!....so this is something totally new for me.....and man its fun!


mockingbird131313 said:


> You're a scientist. Growing pot is a challenge?
> 
> Now I don't feel so stupid for 8 months of failures.
> 
> Goood Luuuck gurl!


hey Whitey....thanks....it is not cheap.....let's just sat you could buy a lot of smoke for what it cost....but I believe, at least in this case, you get what you pay for. it is totally turnkey....meaning it arrives, you set the clock, put in the bulbs, plug it in, and turn it on.....its really an amazing piece of hardware with some ingeneous use of technology! these guys are selling more than 60units/month all over the world!


whitey111 said:


> sweet setup mate, how much did it cost u? looks like your one of those people that get really exited about their projects and goes crazy, not caring about how much they spend. haha, im the same though. good luck


hey Logan....thanks....I think? hahahahaha......let's just wait and see what it all turns out like.....as we know things can go sideways sometimes with our own dinking around, and sometimes by some other influence. the current status and progress cetainly makes me happpy for now.......


LoganSmith said:


> Well there not much I can say.
> 
> A few words come in mind.
> 
> ...


hey Skunk....the injection of CO2 is automated, so I have assumed that they have mapped the gizmo to do what it should. The plants have had exposure to the CO2 since yesterday morning, and all looking amazing to me this morning, but I will continue to monitor closely.

interesting thoughts on the LST. we're only a week into flower here so I will take your advice into account. the initial stretch phase is certainly something she's doing right now. I remain astonished at the growth increments....


skunkushybrid said:


> Hey tahoe... you know to only run the co2 during lights on?
> 
> LST really gives you more width to play if you have height restrictions... but from my own experience I didn't find an improvement on yield. I've found that veg' time has more to do with eventual yield. You can improve this environment further with adequate side lighting, and tying the main stems up with string. I'd wait till the end of week 2, or day 14 before tying the plants up. This gives them time to get over the initial stretch phase.


thanks crazy.....I am so happy.... and learning a lot with everyone's input and thoughts....


crazy-mental said:


> nice plants, looking really.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 8, 2007)

> hey Whitey....thanks....it is not cheap.....let's just sat you could buy a lot of smoke for what it cost....but I believe, at least in this case, you get what you pay for. it is totally turnkey....meaning it arrives, you set the clock, put in the bulbs, plug it in, and turn it on.....its really an amazing piece of hardware with some ingeneous use of technology! these guys are selling more than 60units/month all over the world!


*You forgot, as you stated previously .. It's Fun! no matter the cost if you are happy so be it... and you are doing an amazing job spending the money .. j/k keeping your shit together, true meaning of doing it right the first time..*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey Hum...yea totally....thats the truth....you get to do all the wrok, and enjoy the fruits of the labour.....and hopefully not screw up too much along the way...hahahahaha...looking good...I'll be posting pics again tomorrow....


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey T. 
Hopefully you didn't take my last message out of contents. my mind goes where it wants to and its mosly in 20 different directions. so it might make sence in my head but not so much when I say it or write. 
peace


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

no worries at all Logan....alls good....thanks for checking in...I'll be posting some new pics again tomorrow.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 8, 2007)

cool, hows everything else going?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

pretty well. just been a little hectic lately .....nothing to scream about ... I remain very anxious about getting bud....and I'm just have to keep reminding myself....it'll be ready when its ready. how 'bout u? sorry, my apologies for not returning your last message....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

well well.....good morning folks! and a grand day it is! one month has passed since I started this process of treating myself to growing my own bud.....so we have a month passed (Top44 - 19 days vege + 9 days flowering) - this girl is 16" tall and I've stopped trying to count nodes or branches. In simple terms there are at least 10 "main" colas forming (or I suppose not really main...but they are obviously prominent)....say what??....I did NOT expect this....I did top her only once...and that created the main two central ones but all the others??....this plant is justa b-e-a-u-tiful beast...

The three BugBud (28 days vege) are all over 10" and working on their 10th nodes - their lower density of overall growth has a lot to do with the negative impact of late separation and meant losing alot of their lower and larger fan leaves and prolly a good weeks worth of growth. But they have come through that traumatic event and continue to nore flourish.

I have confirmation of calyx/pistils on the Top44, and at least one of the BigBud. the others are coming and showing, but I am less obsessive about it knowing I have at least two lil'bitches....and taking pics is more just an effort in frustration and futility....I need to get a proper marco lens...maybe I'll go buy that today?

so...whaddaya all think......I guess from my perspective...one month gone, things look purdy good....the cab performs exactly as it should. the stink is coming (and btw - I am the owner of a relatively sensitive nose....and there is a distinctive difference in smell of the two different strains....I realize that's totally a noob thing of course but....I guess I just was not familiar with how different) and there is absolutely no smell outside the cab.....(*BTW - how long do those carbon filter remain active...before then need to be changed?)*

I have looked into the LST/FIM but I think unless it becomes clear that I could have a space challenge, I will prolly just let them do their thing. Light penetration seems very good still now. *or am I thinking about this incorrectly.....if I wait until I can sense a problem, then it will be too late to do anything effective?*

I have also looked into alternative light schedules (i.e., 24/0 vege and minor adjustments to flower proportions of light/dark). This requires tech assistance from the manufacturer as the "programming" has to be changed. I am going to leave it for now - the option remains open for me to change things. I am thinking that I might change the end of flower to 13/11, and maybe even 14/10 but I have more research to do.

It had been suggested to me to go to an 18 hour cycle for flowering (12/6) but information I have suggests that a minimum of 11 hrs dark is an important critical milestone for the plant's processes...so that would not seem to be a good idea. the idea with that is that by halving the dark time, you shave a quarter of the total flowering time (i.e., 60 days becomes 45). but again....more tehcnical and scientific research required to better understand the potential implications - as was said....and it really made me laugh.....in experimenting, you have to be prepared to lose your plants....too funny....like investing in the stock market or lending $$ to bad friends .... be prepared to lose your money....

Ok ok ok...enuf talk....onto the pics! these five pics are all of the Top44 girlie girl.....ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

these are the BigBud girlies....side and top shots of #1 and #2......

oh and BTW - it would seem that the curling....may very well have been the overwatering?.....cause I have left them dry out...and they seem to have taken to that very well....lesson learned....I do believe that I may have been overwatering....DUH!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

and the last BigBud...side and top shot of #3. 

Overall, I like how they are looking....I mean compared to the Top44....they are totally dwarfed and look like forgotten children....and in that sense I feel like I totally somehow missed the boat on these....but that is looking from the side...and even then they have great stems and great node development overall. I like how they look from above....so sweet...and that smell.....mmmmmm.....I like the smell of the BigBud much more than than Top44....ENJOY!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 9, 2007)

I am enjoying, thanx!!


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking good

How old?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks....28 days.....(Top44 - 19 days vege + 9 flower) and the BigBud 28 days vege....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

They are lookin great Tahoe. Good job, keep doing what you are doing. 



tahoe58 said:


> and the last BigBud...side and top shot of #3.
> 
> Overall, I like how they are looking....I mean compared to the Top44....they are totally dwarfed and look like forgotten children....and in that sense I feel like I totally somehow missed the boat on these....but that is looking from the side...and even then they have great stems and great node development overall. I like how they look from above....so sweet...and that smell.....mmmmmm.....I like the smell of the BigBud much more than than Top44....ENJOY!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey Chiceh...thanks for the visit.......and the positive comments,,,,,much appreciated!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

Anytime Tahoe, . Hey that stalk looks really thick too btw. You are going to have a very nice harvest. 



tahoe58 said:


> hey Chiceh...thanks for the visit.......and the positive comments,,,,,much appreciated!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

setting up the Christmas tree, and having fresh baked cinammon buns.....what a great feeling.....before/after baking....and the tree......'tis the season - now WHY is my BUD not ready yet??....ahahahahaha


----------



## Gyp (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah man, you know what they say about thick stalks.. haha. They look great, some of those leaves are getting that "waxy" look you mentioned in another thread.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks man....the waxy look....is that good? sorry...just being a total newb... 


Gyp said:


> Yeah man, you know what they say about thick stalks.. haha. They look great, some of those leaves are getting that "waxy" look you mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 9, 2007)

You are my hero....keep up the good work


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks a billion....YGF....walking forward....one foot in front of the other......ducking diversions, and adpating to challenges.....I will be putting the BigBud into the flowering chamber tonight....its gonna be a little crowded? I'll post some more pics... thanks again! 


Your Grandfather said:


> You are my hero....keep up the good work


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

k k k k k k ....well no time like the present....put the BigBud girls in with the Top44 girl....seemed to be getting along, no clawing or hissing or nuthin.....seems to me that a short burst of HPS to the new girls and then lights out before tomorrow will be a good start for them tonight. In general, the plants are going through a ton o' water/nutes. I recall someone (I believe GK) that the first three weeks of flower is the greatest water demand? We will see what transpires....so to speak, and no pun intended...

So with the vege chamber empty.....I could do some more right? I need to take out a calender and calculate back, cuz I am going away in April....and would HAVE to be all done and finished by then? I'll see what I work out.. of course the other option is to do some shroomies instead....now THAT has a certain appeal, doesn't it? Decisions, decisions....shroomies, more pot, shroomies, more pot...hmmmmm....time to sit and contemplate.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope this has not already been ask and answered somewhere, but here goes.

How many lumens have to hit the top of the plant to have a successful budding? Also, lumens, lessen over distance. So a 2000 lumen bulb does not give the plant 2000 lumens if it is back a little ways.

Is there a cheap, effective, lumen meter which growers can use?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.action-electronics.com/lightmeter.htm

these are simple and relatively cheap....if you go real cheap, it is my opinion you get what you pay for. it waill likey have questionable accuracy...and much les precision as well....both of which are important to make good decisions.....good luck


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 9, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> Light Meters, Light Intensity Meter, LUX Meters, Cabdlepower Meters
> 
> these are simple and relatively cheap....if you go real cheap, it is my opinion you get what you pay for. it waill likey have questionable accuracy...and much les precision as well....both of which are important to make good decisions.....good luck


Thanks for the source. Any idea what an ideal amount of light would be?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

*good job tahoe. what wattage light did you get again?*
*your plants look real nice. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

natural daylight clear sky no clouds at noon is often quoted at 10000 lumen per sq. ft - I am assuming that is at ground level. As is already been discussed elsewhere within this forum, there are many factors that influence the light we use and how much makes it to the plant effectively. so I can't really answer. 1000W HPS bulb puts out 140,000 lumens. my 55,000 lumen 400W super HPS is seeming to do a pretty good job in flowering 6 sq ft. I'm not sure there is a real empirical and definitive answer.... 


mockingbird131313 said:


> Thanks for the source. Any idea what an ideal amount of light would be?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey Lacy - thanks for the comments, preciate that from my friendly neighbourhood bigbud outdoor queen! My light is a Plantastar 400W super HPS.....the fella at the tech help said they had been using a 430W and their light intensity measures indicated that that was somewhat of overkill....I had asked the question if I could put in a 600W....they said that would be too much in the cabinet? 

I did change the 125W CFL in the vege chamber though to a 200W CFL....that thing is friggin killer.....now all I have to do is change the programing to allow me to vege 24/0. did someone say, are you having fun yet? hahahahaha I think so....let me check.....ahuh....yupper - I am totally having fun! 


Lacy said:


> *good job tahoe. what wattage light did you get again?*
> *your plants look real nice. *


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_I don't have my pm option now because I deleted my profile._


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm confuse, but you said don't ask so I won't.

I went back to find the PM I send...and I dunno....I am totally losing it cuz...there was no message sent to you....ha? WTF is with that...

anyhow....i did know if you had made any final plans, but I found thins website that seemed to have good selection and service to Kanader....https://www.illumalights.com/shop/login.php...goold luck!


Lacy said:


> _I don't have my pm option now because I deleted my profile._


----------



## stinkincatfish (Dec 9, 2007)

shroomies, yumm


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thats awesome tahoe. 200 watt is good. They look great._

_Mine are on 24/0 7 days a week. My timer didn't work and by the time I found another one they had gotten used to this lighting so i kept them on it. I've always done 18/6 and then then 12/12 but I guess I will see how this works._

_Plus I'm not sure whether to get two 400 watt or a 600 or 800 watt. If I get the bigger wattage then I will neeed to get a light mover but if I get 2 400 watts then I won't. i still have to look into the pro's and con's. Plus I really want my unit to have a built - in fan. Its gotta be totally safe._

_I need some sleep._
_Goodnight Tahoe!_
_Take care_


tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy - thanks for the comments, preciate that from my friendly neighbourhood bigbud outdoor queen! My light is a Plantastar 400W super HPS.....the fella at the tech help said they had been using a 430W and their light intensity measures indicated that that was somewhat of overkill....I had asked the question if I could put in a 600W....they said that would be too much in the cabinet?
> 
> I did change the 125W CFL in the vege chamber though to a 200W CFL....that thing is friggin killer.....now all I have to do is change the programing to allow me to vege 24/0. did someone say, are you having fun yet? hahahahaha I think so....let me check.....ahuh....yupper - I am totally having fun!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thanks tahoe I will check it out tomorrow._



tahoe58 said:


> I'm confuse, but you said don't ask so I won't.
> 
> I went back to find the PM I send...and I dunno....I am totally losing it cuz...there was no message sent to you....ha? WTF is with that...
> 
> anyhow....i did know if you had made any final plans, but I found thins website that seemed to have good selection and service to Kanader....https://www.illumalights.com/shop/login.php...goold luck!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

g'night....sweet dreams girl.....everythings gonna work out the way it should...it always does. cheers!


Lacy said:


> _Thats awesome tahoe. 200 watt is good. They look great._
> 
> _Mine are on 24/0 7 days a week. My timer didn't work and by the time I found another one they had gotten used to this lighting so i kept them on it. I've always done 18/6 and then then 12/12 but I guess I will see how this works._
> 
> ...


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 9, 2007)

*Plus I'm not sure whether to get two 400 watt or a 600 or 800 watt*

I would have to go with 2 600w hps! get'er done!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey daddychrisg....it migth be all about heat....those HID put out a lot of heat and managing the heat is important. overkilling on the light can also burn plants ..... but I can certainly atest to the better performance under the HID....I expect that had my Top44 stayed uder the CFLs that I had originally set up, I would be having some serious challenges. light is king....it is the energy that runs that machine.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 10, 2007)

things are looking good tahoe,,keep an eye on those BB hopefuls,,,an get in there an git us some pretty pistil shots of that girl ya got in the cabinet,,we know she's in there,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

k k k k k k k...fur u HoLE the HoSeR man.....grab me another brownpop....while I got shot some pics! and no stealing my bacon eh...and keep ur eye on that stove...and don't let 'er go out eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

well at the request of HoLE....here are today's picks....this is the Top44 girlie girl. she's a little over 17" tall now....seems like more than an 1" per day growth rate right now. I was also able to crop down a couple of calyx/pistil shots - though still pretty dismal....I have to hone my photographic skills more. Enjoy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

a couple of calyx/pistil shots....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

these are the BigBud girls....they are all over 11" tall - so these too have grown an inch since yesterday!...Enjoy!


----------



## chesedawg (Dec 10, 2007)

hey, Im sort of new to this, I have 40 or so babies, 6 weeks old maybe, and someone told me to clip some of the fan leaves off to allow more light in to the lower branches. when I mentioned that in a reply yesterday, i got a late reply in my email saying to please stop cliping fan leaves. so which is right


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

the last of the three BigBud....


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 10, 2007)

*HOOAH!! HOOAH!! HOOAH!, she's getting a bit fat, when are you going to put her on a damn diet Oh I soo can't wait to see her in another week or two.*

*HOOAH!!*


----------



## chesedawg (Dec 10, 2007)

ive been cliping them every few days, and so far they have had lots more bushy growth since. more branches etc. but also, the term top, does that mean cut off the preflower only, or more than that. so far for every one I cut off at the very tip, maybe 1/2 centimeter, , within 2 days, 2 of them have grown. am I doing this right


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey hey...Hum....yea thanks....that she is....kinda scary.....keep ballooning up like that -- I believe there are like 10 colas? wow....I am very fortunate to have such a healthy little girl for my very first indoor plant!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

sounds like you got it figured ....good for you .... btw - those are not preflowers but the new leavy growth that you are cutting. the preflowers are located in the crux where the stem branch stem comes out of the main stem.....


chesedawg said:


> ive been cliping them every few days, and so far they have had lots more bushy growth since. more branches etc. but also, the term top, does that mean cut off the preflower only, or more than that. so far for every one I cut off at the very tip, maybe 1/2 centimeter, , within 2 days, 2 of them have grown. am I doing this right


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 10, 2007)

chesedawg said:


> ive been cliping them every few days, and so far they have had lots more bushy growth since. more branches etc. but also, the term top, does that mean cut off the preflower only, or more than that. so far for every one I cut off at the very tip, maybe 1/2 centimeter, , within 2 days, 2 of them have grown. am I doing this right


I also cut the sun leaf, but with a plan.

When the sprout from the main stalk gets to have 4 nodes, then I snip the sun leaf off. I think_and I'm probably wrong_that the sun leaf is there just to provide nourishment to the budding stalk, and once the stalk can support itself thru the collection of light, and has generated it's own sun leaves_well, then. Call me Mr. Snip


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good Tahoe, looking real good. 

Leaves are nice and green, I don't see any signs of nute problems.

Good job!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks YGF....I really appreciate and respect your view. I believe I might have been overwatering a little in the beginning....but seems like things have settled in quite well. I have used the tried an true lift the pot how heavy is it? method....ahahahaha....thanks again....ur girls still doing well, I'm sure?!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Very nice tahoe. They look great._
_I got my new light system._

_I wanted to let you know that I deleted my entire profile and in so doing ended my capabilities of pm'ing any of my network buddies. I didn't want you thinking that i am avoiding you or anything. I even wrote a post "To My network buddies" in the hopes that some of you would see it._

_Thanks tahoe. Yeah i feel like an idiot._


tahoe58 said:


> thanks YGF....I really appreciate and respect your view. I believe I might have been overwatering a little in the beginning....but seems like things have settled in quite well. I have used the tried an true lift the pot how heavy is it? method....ahahahaha....thanks again....ur girls still doing well, I'm sure?!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

no worries....no worries at all....its all good. didn't think twice about it, you're a wonderful person and no noe is very gonna think anything different.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_..............thanks......._


tahoe58 said:


> no worries....no worries at all....its all good. didn't think twice about it, you're a wonderful person and no noe is very gonna think anything different.


----------



## wutter (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> the last of the three BigBud....


 
really nice FAT ass leaves on those. cant wait to see the buds


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

hey...thanks man... have you had some experience with BB? This is my first, and my first indoor grow so I'm sort going by the seat of my pants! any feedback on what your experience has been would be most appreciated.


wutter said:


> really nice FAT ass leaves on those. cant wait to see the buds


----------



## wutter (Dec 11, 2007)

nope none. I'm only on my second grow and have only been using bag seeds. I can tell you for sure though that it looks like a sexy bushy strong indica plant.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks...preeciate the prompt feedback....I'll be posting regularly, so if you have time drop on by, I am always interested in feedback...this being my frist indoor grow 'n all.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey tahoe, looking v nice and healthy there man. Good job. Great pics of your pre flowers too. Nice work, they are hard to capture on camera, without a kick ass macro function.

I look forward to watching them flower! Best of luck!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks SW.....I look forward to that as well. with the Top44 it seems like you can already see those sites forming.....I am very impressed with that plant in particular - but then again this is my first indoor grow so purdy much anything would impress me..ahahahahaha


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks SW.....I look forward to that as well. with the Top44 it seems like you can already see those sites forming.....I am very impressed with that plant in particular - but then again this is my first indoor grow so purdy much anything would impress me..ahahahahaha


I would say you have reason to be impressed mate, looks v good to me. I don't see how it could be any healthier. Such a lovely thick stem as well.....that is very impressive for a month old plant!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks man. you know what's funny? I have read a lot about not nuteing the young plants, not for ...oh...various periods of time, but absolutely not in the very beginning. Well, I nuted this girl from day one....carefuly, and quite measured, but that is about the only thing I can think of that I did "worng" according to everyone elses opinions on here? I've never mentioned it anywhere cause I knew that the response I would get....


SnowWhite said:


> I would say you have reason to be impressed mate, looks v good to me. I don't see how it could be any healthier. Such a lovely thick stem as well.....that is very impressive for a month old plant!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man. you know what's funny? I have read a lot about not nuteing the young plants, not for ...oh...various periods of time, but absolutely not in the very beginning. Well, I nuted this girl from day one....carefuly, and quite measured, but that is about the only thing I can think of that I did "worng" according to everyone elses opinions on here? I've never mentioned it anywhere cause I knew that the response I would get....


Yep, I don't feed my plants hardly at all during veg, just re-pot. But I certainly can't say you did anything wrong man. Just look at your plants  I use a good quality compost and let them feed off that, unless they tell me otherwise. But maybe I should pep them up a little bit as well. You've certainly got great results anyway.

What soil and nutes you using?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

the soil was a so called professional potting soil from a local garden shop. and the nutes are interesting. I started off with two feedings on fish emulsion....but the smell was too horrendous in my closet...so I changed to hydro nutes, again generic brand from the local hydro shop. I am actually interested in natural organic nutes....but couldn't find what I was looking for....

Thanks for the feedback. Yea I am very happy with the results. I guess I just don't wanna be too cocky about it.....I have learned that in the blink of an eye, the world does change....so I am always cautioned in my self praise.....but I sit here and look at them, and I am quite proud to date....they are doing well, and look like they will yeild a pretty reasonalbe amount....still have to get through the rest of flowering, then harvest, and curing.....I'm look forward to it all so much! thanks again....preciate the chat! 


SnowWhite said:


> Yep, I don't feed my plants hardly at all during veg, just re-pot. But I certainly can't say you did anything wrong man. Just look at your plants  I use a good quality compost and let them feed off that, unless they tell me otherwise. But maybe I should pep them up a little bit as well. You've certainly got great results anyway.
> 
> What soil and nutes you using?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Thats interesting because I have often wondered the same thing. I have always started off my seeds in potting soil that has nutes added and I have never had a problem. Ever! I don't add any more nutes, just transplant. Then 2 weeks into flowering I start to give them organic nutes every second or third watering and so far have had great results._

_The plants I grew last year outdoors, I grew in pots but otherwise most of my other outdoor plants have been in the ground. Now THAT is a LOT more work. Digging holes 2 to 3 feet deep and adding compost, manure, bonemeal etc...is more difficult BUT the rewards are amazing. I even add perlite so the roots grow easier. _

_I've found that growing tomatoes and clematis are very similar to growing weed._

_I didn't mean to babble on about it on your thread but it seemed to pertain to the conversation at hand._


SnowWhite said:


> Yep, I don't feed my plants hardly at all during veg, just re-pot. But I certainly can't say you did anything wrong man. Just look at your plants  I use a good quality compost and let them feed off that, unless they tell me otherwise. But maybe I should pep them up a little bit as well. You've certainly got great results anyway.
> 
> What soil and nutes you using?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

totally Lacy....I appreciate your thoughts, and am glad that you did pipe in. its all good.

I guess, the reality is my results are what they are, and I will not be changing anything soon. It worked and I will certtainly be very careful about early nuteing but it is something that has given me a very satisfactory resuly so far....lots of time left to fuck up yet....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> the soil was asocalled professional potting soil from a local garden shop. and the nutes are interesting. I started off with two feedings on fish emulsion....but the smell was to horrendous in my closet...so I changed to hydro nutes, again generic brand from the local hydro shop.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Yea I am very happy with the results. I guess I just don't wanna be too cocky about it.....I have learned that in the blink of an eye, the world does change....so I am always cautioned in my self praise.....but I sit here and look at them, and I am quite proud to date....they are doing well, and look like they will yeild a pretty reasonalbe amount....still have to get through the rest of flowering, then harvest, and curing.....I'm look forward to it all so much! thanks again....preciate the chat!


Know what you mean about the fish emulsion, it really stinks bad! I've used it as a foilar spray on clones and it makes me want to puke. Seaweed extract works good too though and is a little less smelly. I guess the bad smell is one of the down sides with organics.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_I just go with results too Tahoe. I have read some things on here that have surprised me because they are things that I have been doing for years and its all been good for me. I just keep it simple. Never check my pH levels or anything and never had a problem. No bugs, no major yellow leaves. _

_Your plants look great Tahoe. I can't wait to get my light._


tahoe58 said:


> totally Lacy....I appreciate your thoughts, and am glad that you did pipe in. its all good.
> 
> I guess, the reality is my results are what they are, and I will not be changing anything soon. It worked and I will certtainly be very careful about early nuteing but it is something that has given me a very satisfactory resuly so far....lots of time left to fuck up yet....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man. you know what's funny? I have read a lot about not nuteing the young plants, not for ...oh...various periods of time, but absolutely not in the very beginning. Well, I nuted this girl from day one....carefuly, and quite measured, but that is about the only thing I can think of that I did "worng" according to everyone elses opinions on here? I've never mentioned it anywhere cause I knew that the response I would get....



W h a t !!!!!

Off with your head. How dare you to do something that is not peer peep approved. Next you will tell me the world is not flat. OMG


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha....it is really....we've all been dupped....


Your Grandfather said:


> W h a t !!!!!
> 
> Off with your head. How dare you to do something that is not peer peep approved. Next you will tell me the world is not flat. OMG


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

so YGF...have u voted for the geezer poll yet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried again tonight to take some pics of the calyx and pistils...and got this one that shows reasonably well....She continues to grow a good 1"+ each day now, and the bud sites are starting to get more obvious with each day (today is day 30 - 19 days vege and 12 flowering).....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> so YGF...have u voted for the geezer poll yet?


I know not of what you speak sire. Do I have to remember something?

We need to have a contest to see who can roll a joint with one hand.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

Poll: VOTE on establishing a original hippie smoker's club 

sorry....I had thought for some reason that you had been in on this discussion....but anyhow....there ya go! cheers!  


Your Grandfather said:


> I know not of what you speak sire. Do I have to remember something?
> 
> We need to have a contest to see who can roll a joint with one hand.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Nice going tahoe. Gosh you are up late. I transplanted some plants today and put another fluorescent and am going to buy anther double tomorrow. At least that will hold me out until my lighting comes._
_I added another $50 to get it shipped quicker. _


tahoe58 said:


> I tried again tonight to take some pics of the calyx and pistils...and got this one that shows reasonably well....She continues to grow a good 1"+ each day now, and the bud sites are starting to get more obvious with each day (today is day 30 - 19 days vege and 12 flowering).....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice pic' tahoe... how tall are they now?

If you tie them up, tie them under a node and towards the top of the plant. As the plant continues to stretch you may find yourself needing to tie them again. Maybe not though. I only had to tie more than once when I grew in DWC.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

hey Lacy......yea I had a freind over that is going through some sh*t and he's been needing some time and listening and thoughts from good friends. I help where I can. I happy for you and your continued path forwad. looking like things are gonna work out....I look forward to more updates! 


Lacy said:


> _Nice going tahoe. Gosh you are up late. I transplanted some plants today and put another fluorescent and am going to buy anther double tomorrow. At least that will hold me out until my lighting comes._
> _I added another $50 to get it shipped quicker. _


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks Skunk. I'll be doing that really soon. this morning she is alomst 20" and filling up my entire cab space almost. incredible bushy. I'll take some more pics again tonight after work....cheers! 


skunkushybrid said:


> Nice pic' tahoe... how tall are they now?
> 
> If you tie them up, tie them under a node and towards the top of the plant. As the plant continues to stretch you may find yourself needing to tie them again. Maybe not though. I only had to tie more than once when I grew in DWC.


----------



## majim420 (Dec 12, 2007)

that's a hairy bitch u got there, they looking nice, i can wait to star mines


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks man....I feel like I can almost hear her growing...like a wild banshee....she's screaming to produce bud! 


majim420 said:


> that's a hairy bitch u got there, they looking nice, i can wait to star mines


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 12, 2007)

Pictures please


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

at your command your lordship.....first up on the runway.....a wonderfully made out Top44....in a pleasant and vibrant green....with full blooming underway.....look at that svelte....ahhhuummm....rotund figure....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

DUDE...those are pretty...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

and second, third and fourth on the runway.....a few of our finest BigBud girls....a little slighter in stature, but still quite robust and seemingly more than a little ready to expose themselves with their true colours....a subtle but powerful blend of creativity, sexuality, and spirituality...bringing outt only the best of the best in their wonderfully deep and aromatic heritage....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

I think I am getting a little moist...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

hahahaha...thanks a million Bongspit! much appreciate your coming in to take a look...!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the big bush...


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 13, 2007)

*Holy crap tahoe, she just won't quit will she, you're going to need an extra large training bra or bras rather*


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 13, 2007)

cool . keep up the good work.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

hey Hum....hahahahaha, you gave me my morning laugh! good one!


Humboldt said:


> *Holy crap tahoe, she just won't quit will she, you're going to need an extra large training bra or bras rather*


me too!  at little trimming here and there....but I totally not into the total trim. 


daddychrisg said:


> I like the big bush...


thanks crazy....preciate your positive feedback! 


crazy-mental said:


> cool . keep up the good work.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 13, 2007)

beautiful bushy and healthy plants you have.they are grow in your new grow cab?very beautiful.hope my plants looks like yours some day.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks man...yuppers...that new cab is totally everything it was meant to be...so so working it......


jesus3 said:


> beautiful bushy and healthy plants you have.they are grow in your new grow cab?very beautiful.hope my plants looks like yours some day.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

Very uber Tahoe

Just an outstanding job so far.

You are making me want to stop experimenting and just do a regular, boring grow. Did I just say that? OMG, time for a big, big hit.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job, they are looking lovely. When you get those bras be sure to get something lacy or leather, I think they would prefer those!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

so here we are...the cross roads...to clone or not to clone...or how about.... to f*ck up cloning...bet you didn't think of that f*ckin option. Well, I didn't only think of it....I f*ckin riggin did it...hahahaha.....anyhow....I f*ckin cloned some F*ckin fan leaves....yea you read that F*ckin right....freakin F*ckin fan leaves......anyone for the most amazing fan F*ckin leaf clones you ever saw....come right this way....Super Special Christmas deal on fan f*ckin leaf clones......we have a special on cloned f*ckin fan leaves.....3 for a buck! hahahahaha.....I'm sure everyone can get a good laugh out of that goofa.....

Back to reality......I went ahead and did this all again....this time with my head on backwards...instead of facing forward.....is this right this time? I sure as in f*ck hope so...that early experience this morning was more than enuf for me...hahahahaha...i'll keep you postecd on these girlie girls as they re-develop there.....their wares....hmmmmm....more bras necessary...time to take a trip to Victoria Secret....


----------



## t dub c (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice tahoe, give it some time and they will be good to go, I wonder what would have happened if you left the others, I bet the fan leaves would have lived a long time. haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

actually just for shit and giggles, i have left the others just to see what happens...you my friend...along with me ant the rest of us will find out soon enuf...ahahahaha....


t dub c said:


> Very nice tahoe, give it some time and they will be good to go, I wonder what would have happened if you left the others, I bet the fan leaves would have lived a long time. haha.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

So where are the fan leaves...I thought you meant you cloned single leaves. 

Those actually look pretty well cut branches. 

How do you plan on housing those...as is?


----------



## t dub c (Dec 13, 2007)

haha............


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

yup...i have fan leaf clones as welll........just to see what happens..... I deleted the post from early this AM cuz I wa so embarassed to make such a totally simple error! ....but we'll see how they make out....


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> So where are the fan leaves...I thought you meant you cloned single leaves.
> 
> Those actually look pretty well cut branches.
> 
> How do you plan on housing those...as is?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 13, 2007)

*HOOAH!! some cloning action, I'll be keeping a cats eye on this, hope it works out for ya, as you know I am the worlds worst cloner...*

*LMAO @ lace, leather and what better place to shop "Victoria Secret"*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

hahahahaha...Hum....you...me....and the B-E-A-U_tiful women of Victoria.....I'm there...guess we'll see what transpiries!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

Come on Tahoe  We know you got some pic's of your debacle.

It's come to Jesus time

Post them pic's.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

ok ok ok....hereya go....


----------



## Lacy (Dec 13, 2007)

_Cool. Why not. Its worth a try. _


tahoe58 said:


> ok ok ok....hereya go....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

Y? do good girls luv bad guys......y? do good girls love bad guys.....man o man....do not stop!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 13, 2007)

_I obviously missed something. But please don't bother explaining._
_I'll just go on my merry way. _




tahoe58 said:


> Y? do good girls luv bad guys......y? do good girls love bad guys.....man o man....do not stop!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

Logic dictates that if they grow roots _ the rest will follow.

No guts - No bud


----------



## t dub c (Dec 13, 2007)

why do bad guys grow good bud.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 13, 2007)

*Yeah, where is the growth gunna come from, are ya tring to grow bigger fan leaves? that would be something if something actually started to grow from them...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

hahahahaha yea no kidding.........we'll keep an eye on them bitches.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

like dat sh*t, show dat sh*t...love dat sh*t....smoke dat sh*t.......


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay Tahoe, when you went and sprung the grow box on us, it took me 'aback' but as one who loves competition, I took it as a challenge.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30116-been-long-time-coming-been-50.html#post405373


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 14, 2007)

I wouldn't bother trying to grow the leaves. they will take root, but will never grow. At least, not in any sensible time-scale.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/6028-leaf-clone-attempt-2-a.html


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's the link to my first attempt...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/4474-leaf-clone.html


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thats insane skunk, I cant even get an actual clipping to take root, damn! thanks for sharing that, very interesting indeed..*


----------



## HoLE (Dec 14, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ok ok....hereya go....


hey tahoe,,do you like hockey,,you like my hometown team don't ya,,c'mon admit it,,yur a Leafs fan

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

hahahaha.....morning HoLE.....goood one! hahahahaha NOT!

seriously, though, I have always since I can remember been a Chicago Blackhawks fans....Bobby Hull, Stan Malita.....but I don't spend much time with that now. Its been a weird evolution, I used to watch NFL, CFL and hockey, and now virtually none at all...and not really a concious choice....mayvbe it became that was when I was spedning all my energy/time with breeding and raising horses for so many years......but the leafs....darryl sittler, dave keon, tim horton, frank maholavich....those days of detroit, montreal, chcago, boston and new york....before the '67 expansion.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

i go with 24/0 for two weeks then when i put them under the mh light its 18/6 it helps with roots.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks bwinn.....preciate your feedback!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

anytime good luck with your grow i hope you get a pound lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

hahahahaha....I hope I get a pound too!.....but more likely...hmmmmm....well I really don't know. I have the four plants now, and have started 6 clones....should keep me occupied and medicated for a while once all harvested.....I'm REALLY looking forward to THAT!


bwinn27 said:


> anytime good luck with your grow i hope you get a pound lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

lol ya i cant wate for mine to be ready i only have 1 plant but it looks good i hope to get a ounce or more. if all goes well ill try 2 plant next time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

UPDATE - so the clones....yea...the right ones.....had a good night's rest after a brief 4 hour exposure to light. then slept for 6 hours and have just gone wakey wakey. I am going to do the 18/6 initially, and then in about a week, put inot turbo mode and go to 24/0. I'll post some pics again maybe later today or tomorrow.....thanks for everyone's help. Oh....and I dumped the most wonderful but useless fan leaf clones...just taking up space and valuable O2....


----------



## t dub c (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah from the other dudes post it seems like they dont do much but shoot out roots so just a waste of time and a waste of space, but im sure there is a way to do it kind of like that, because people these days can make plants out of a little peice of plant tissue I think its called tissueculture. but that shit if for sciencetists and super advance horticulturealists or some shat.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

most people dont have that kind of shit and its easyer to clone but you want a good root system. and i think it helps the plant not go into shock when you flower because going into 24/0 to 12/12 is a pretty dramatic change good luck and happy holidays everyone


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

yea....totally....the whole stemcell research.....in some cases has shown that the genetic map is readily available for all growth forms in particular cells, and they have even shown that stemcells can be generated from a lot of different types of individual cells......animal and/or plant. so although I do expect that something could be done down that leaf path....I am not interested. On the otherhand I am pretty pumped about the idea of the clones, and having them take off and into vege and flower skipping past the germination and seedling stages. thats a very cool way of doing things. but I will finish up these ten (10) plants all by the end of March and then I going to Australia for a month (or more if I like it.....hahahahaha) so I will shut it all down for that away time. 


t dub c said:


> Yeah from the other dudes post it seems like they dont do much but shoot out roots so just a waste of time and a waste of space, but im sure there is a way to do it kind of like that, because people these days can make plants out of a little peice of plant tissue I think its called tissueculture. but that shit if for sciencetists and super advance horticulturealists or some shat.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

clones are cool cant wate to get some going next grow. and could you clone from a clone. stem cells are going to change everything.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

yes I believe clone from a clone is also possible. essentially you are taking a vegetative component that is fully functional and giving it roots and then continuing the propogation.

do you know if you can "cold store" clone cuttings? and therefore keep them for like say a month or so ...... and then re-start them? somehow I doubt it but maybe this is something someone has done?

yea stemcelll research is way the fuck out there....pretty amazing!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 14, 2007)

Tahoe, Humboldt and YGF, I wanted to get your feelings on this.

I read recently that once the female plant begins to produce seeds, she devotes all energy and resources to that task. When a plant never produces seeds, she devotes all enery and resources to producing buds and THC. Which in turn should produce stronger weed?

Just something I read and wanted to get your thoughts. 

I know that when I can afford some 'kind bud' it usually has minimal seeds whereas the 'dirt and swag' I normally afford is sometimes, not always, loaded with seeds, and I know from my experience which was better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

well.....its Friday evening....i went in to check on the girls - and clones. all is well. the clones are still a little limpoidal.....just made that up...  .... but do not necessarily look unhealthy....

The top44 bushy-meistriss is well ... bushy and flowering like the hot steaming bitch she is.

The BigBuds are the REAL news though. I did mention it in passing I think early this week, and I would NOW put money on it. they are all fems! so I have put in another order to Victoria Secret 36C .....my personal preference...in pink lace. 

WHHOOOTTT!! I can't believe I have four fems out of four. and with the six clones (Top44 fem).....depending on their success to maturity...by the time I leave for Australia, I'll shut the production down, and make a shitload of glycerin tincture! AND HASH and keep the choicest biggest and best buds, and cure them properly....WHHOOOTT! did I mention...I am happy? hahahaha only slightly.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds great keep the pics coming


----------



## bongspit (Dec 14, 2007)

I wonder what weed situation in Australia will be?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

apparently....they have some places up in the NE coast that actually sell it? don't know for sure, but will spend the next months researching all that kind of stuff....how I might be sample the other aspects of Australian culture....I luv the australia accent...especially on tall long legged blonds....of the fem variety....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 14, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> apparently....they have some places up in the NE coast that actually sell it? don't know for sure, but will spend the next months researching all that kind of stuff....how I might be sample the other aspects of Australian culture....I luv the australia accent...especially on tall long legged blonds....of the fem variety....


pace youself, at our age that could kill ya...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

an dying with a smile on my face is a problem....why? hahahahahahahaha

hey Bongspit...I hear ya! ..... its gonna be a blast!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2007)

tahoe your plants are looking on top of their game. very lush.......mmmm lush. oh wait i started to drift off thinking of hot and sexy milf. mwuhahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey Masta....all's allowed.....keep them juices flowing...ahahahaha..

Hey bongspit....this is the place I was reefering too....I'm told that lil'ole ladies sell their pots openly there? 
*Nimbin* is a small village in the Northern Rivers area of the Australian state of New South Wales, approximately 30 km north of Lismore, 33 km southeast of Kyogle, and 70km west of Byron Bay. At the 2001 census, Nimbin had a population of 321.[1] The area is part of what is known as the 'Rainbow Region' and is culturally important to the Bundjalung Aboriginal Australians and has become a haven for Australia's counterculture in recent decades.[2]


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 15, 2007)

Well done on the girls mate  That's fucking great news man!! 4 out of 4 

Ya....Nimbin is the place to go....a mate of mine went there while travelling in Oz earlier this year. Best to try and time it to go when they have one of their festivals on apparently. Enjoy


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

awesome man...I'll check that out...I'm going for the month of april...I can't friggin wait...ahahahahahaha


----------



## canadiancowboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Tahoe .
Well it took me a while but finally found your pics about 4 pages back...lol
Looking sweet bro, very sweet.
When I take clones I alway`s cut the fingers of my fan leaves in 1/2, that way the plants energy goes to making roots and it`s not trying to grow leaves and bud.
Just a little trick, that does speed up the rooting prosess.
Have a good day bro.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

awesome thanks man...i'll be posting pics here again this AM....in an hour or so...the plants are growing over an 1" per day...and the hairs on the Top44 are popping out everywhere. I thik she has like 10+ sites where a significant cola looks like it will develop.....she a very robust girl. thanks again for the tip...


canadiancowboy said:


> Hey Tahoe .
> Well it took me a while but finally found your pics about 4 pages back...lol
> Looking sweet bro, very sweet.
> When I take clones I alway`s cut the fingers of my fan leaves in 1/2, that way the plants energy goes to making roots and it`s not trying to grow leaves and bud.
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

You gotta love battin' .1000!!

Congrats Tahoe!


----------



## canadiancowboy (Dec 15, 2007)

I`ll be waiting,and your welcome.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

hey man..thanks...well I should hedge those bets for now...the BB are still barely outta their tweens and not being real bold with showing their stuff....but like I said, at this point I'd put cash on the table that they are...I'll be checking in on them in an hour or so here again......thanks again!


Rocky Mountain High said:


> You gotta love battin' .1000!!
> 
> Congrats Tahoe!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

Ohh and by the way thanks for the link to the other thread. That is some damn interesting stuff and pretty darn deep for potheads!!

I read the first 6-7 pages and plan to try to knock some more out today. You got me about ready to get some UVB lights!!

Good stuff and thanks again.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

no worries.....its all good! my plan is to have a 250HPS, 250MH and UVB added....I have to make some adjustments to the cab....but I think that will work well.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

What are you looking at for providing the UVB?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

undecidede as yet....there are a couple of options from the table that shows the relative output....I believe ther link is in the thread...but I have not made up my mind yet. I know a couple of different people doing some tests/experimenting and I'm not gonna make any changes until May/June so I have time to work out the specifics still.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

Let me know when you decide as I will probably follow your lead on this one.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

sure...no prob...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

Saturday morning.....day 34 from sprout and 15 days flowering. Top44 looking good. I trimmed a lot of the lower leaves a couple of days ago.......continues to grow like a monstro - 22" and pushing it out..... There are very obviously 8 bud sites....with another 3-4 or more that are developing below. ENJOY.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

these are the "other" girls (BigBud).....maybe a little stunted somewhat by a late spearation process (from one pot into three separate ones) though they stand 15" now. They seem to continue to do very well. ENJOY.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

and the last girl....


----------



## Lacy (Dec 15, 2007)

_Yo Tahoe!!!!!!_
_Your girls are looking fantastic. Very vibrant and healthy. _
_Yours are about 5 1/2 weeks now so I am about 2 1/2 weeks behind you. I can't wait to get my lights._
_We are working on my grow room today. Finally _

_Nice pics too. Fun isn't it?_


tahoe58 said:


> and the last girl....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

totally fun! thanks for visiting and giving ur feedback....good luck with ur new light....cheers!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

The ladies look beautiful this morning!

Thanks for the pics and updates!!


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking really good!


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

looking good looking good


----------



## t dub c (Dec 15, 2007)

looking sooo good, right on Tahoe.


----------



## cybersholt (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow great looking plants tahoe, any trichome pic's?


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 15, 2007)

hey hey tahoe, those are some serious stalks!!! they look like tree trunks!!! 
Fantastik work man!!! Cant wait to see some bud! It'd be better to be smokin that bud... but watchin it grow is pretty fun too


----------



## bongspit (Dec 15, 2007)

is it called top 44 because it takes 44 days of flower? Does it look like it will be ready faster than the big bud?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

44 days nice


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 15, 2007)

Summon the fire witch

YouTube - In the court of the crimson king


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey YGF...CREAM.....hmmmm...there's so good old memories....

well, someone should have bet me....I would have lost on one account! one of my supposed fems.....and grown balls.....I was somewhat suspect....didn't seem like the others....so I was wrong. but the other two BigBuds are definately girls. So we have the Top44 with the 40DD.....and the two BigBuds, each with perfectly symmetrical 36Cs....all's good. 

And the Top44 clones are also doing very well. *I understand that they should prolly remain in the clone chamber for ~1 week?* *or until roots showing - then into the soil?* - and them under 24/0 - oh yeah...I have re-programed the bloombox and she's set for 24/0 vege and 14/10 flower now.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 16, 2007)

Cream? not to be confused with King Crimson

If you don't have this in your collection.....well, WTF, over


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 16, 2007)

We've come to the bonus round where scores can really change!

In the King Crimson video (link posted above), who is singing, and what groundbreaking Trio did he go on to become a part of?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

oh sh*t...right sorry.....blond moment... 


Your Grandfather said:


> Cream? not to be confused with King Crimson
> 
> If you don't have this in your collection.....well, WTF, over


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

hmmm....fripp....no he didn't sing did he...giles and giles and fripp? really don't know....sorry....lost on that one too?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey man....yes...that's the idea....44 days to finish. in that schedule I am a little under a month away. Having not done this before I do not have a benchmark to reference. From what I have seen in pics, I am guessing that I have more than a month? for the Top44.

The BigBud started out slower, but they're really picking up the pace now. It'll be very interesting in the next couple of weeks. I veged the BigBug a little longer because of the separation anxiety that I entered into the equation .

If nothing more ever were to come of this...I've enjoyed it all more than I could have guessed. 


bongspit said:


> is it called top 44 because it takes 44 days of flower? Does it look like it will be ready faster than the big bud?


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 16, 2007)

The answer we were looking for was Greg Lake.... and the name of the Trio was Emerson Lake and Palmer!

But noone goes home a loser on the Tahoe Grow Show... 

Jay! What do we have for our contestant?!


It's a Link!

YouTube - Greg Lake - I Believe in Father Christmas

Yes, it's a link to a YouTube video of Greg Lake singing 
I Belive in Father Christmas

Happy Holidays!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 16, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey YGF...CREAM.....hmmmm...there's so good old memories....
> 
> well, someone should have bet me....I would have lost on one account! one of my supposed fems.....and grown balls.....I was somewhat suspect....didn't seem like the others....so I was wrong. but the other two BigBuds are definately girls. So we have the Top44 with the 40DD.....and the two BigBuds, each with perfectly symmetrical 36Cs....all's good.
> 
> And the Top44 clones are also doing very well. *I understand that they should prolly remain in the clone chamber for ~1 week?* *or until roots showing - then into the soil?* - and them under 24/0 - oh yeah...I have re-programed the bloombox and she's set for 24/0 vege and 14/10 flower now.


what is your thinking on the 14/10 instead of 12/12?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

well...this is a culmination of a variety of discussions I have had offline. I had started with the 12/12 as is common place and well accepted and documented. I then had a suggestion of going to an 18 hour day (12/6) but was told and read that there is a minimum sleep time for the plant to do its business. I even thought about a 36 hr day (24/12). all of these variations aqre intent on either encouraging more growth during the light period or shortening the perceived downtime during the dark period. In one conversation, the 14/10 came up...so that's what I went with. I have no real sense of what, when, how, if, where better? but I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 16, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well...this is a culmination of a variety of discussions I have had offline. I had started with the 12/12 as is common place and well accepted and documented. I then had a suggestion of going to an 18 hour day (12/6) but was told and read that there is a minimum sleep time for the plant to do its business. I even thought about a 36 hr day (24/12). all of these variations aqre intent on either encouraging more growth during the light period or shortening the perceived downtime during the dark period. In one conversation, the 14/10 came up...so that's what I went with. I have no real sense of what, when, how, if, where better? but I'm gonna give it a shot.


I read a thread here somewhere a while back, it might have skunk talking about benefits of 12.5/11.5, I could not find it though. I have had mine 12.5/11.5 for a week...can't tell any difference yet. your right this is fun...lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome...thnks for that....I used to listen to ELP in 1971-72.....wow....memories....


SoloGro57 said:


> The answer we were looking for was Greg Lake.... and the name of the Trio was Emerson Lake and Palmer!
> 
> But noone goes home a loser on the Tahoe Grow Show...
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey man..yea Skunk was one of the contributors to my discussion and decision making. once the plant has been engaged into flowering (Top44 is now 2 weeks in) I am reasonably confident that it will not revert...but I suppose that is a risk....fun....yup...totally fun.....I am really looking forward to getting more involved in the breeding....


bongspit said:


> I read a thread here somewhere a while back, it might have skunk talking about benefits of 12.5/11.5, I could not find it though. I have had mine 12.5/11.5 for a week...can't tell any difference yet. your right this is fun...lol


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 16, 2007)

"After many years of first-hand experience breeding herb indoors as well as outdoors, I am of the opinion that the two most influential factors involving phenotypic variation and expression among current indoor herb breeding projects are the photoperiod (hours of light per day) and the angle of light in relationship to the growing plant.

Specifically, I find the single most powerful influence to the Indica dominant phenotype is the traditional 18/6 veggie cycle and 12/12 flowering cycle. The 18/6 veggie and 12/12 flower cycle is an attempt, however poor, to mimic the Indica-producing photoperiod. It is my belief that this light cycle strongly influences for Indica phenotypic expression.

Sativa phenotype characteristics will manifest under a more equatorial photoperiod, closer to a 13/11 veggie cycle and an 11/13 flower cycle. This is the light timing range to use to elicit more Sativa dominant expression from your plants.

As for the exact photoperiod formula that I incorporate into my growing/breeding regime, this will presently remain a trade secret. My advice is to experiment with different photoperiods, keep good notes and pay attention. Avoid the 18/6 and 12/12 photoperiods, while tweaking the times a bit differently with each breeding cycle until more desirable results in the finished product and their offspring are noted. Here's a hint: work in half-hour increments or a little less, and good luck" - Dj Short

Link to entire article:
Breeding tips


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dj Short on Nonstandard Light-Dark Cycles:

Interesting article, thanks for the link...
*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey Solo...thanks for sharing that....I'll read the entire piece. 'preciate that a lot, thanks! 


SoloGro57 said:


> "After many years of first-hand experience breeding herb indoors as well as outdoors, I am of the opinion that the two most influential factors involving phenotypic variation and expression among current indoor herb breeding projects are the photoperiod (hours of light per day) and the angle of light in relationship to the growing plant.
> 
> Specifically, I find the single most powerful influence to the Indica dominant phenotype is the traditional 18/6 veggie cycle and 12/12 flowering cycle. The 18/6 veggie and 12/12 flower cycle is an attempt, however poor, to mimic the Indica-producing photoperiod. It is my belief that this light cycle strongly influences for Indica phenotypic expression.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 17, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I read a thread here somewhere a while back, it might have skunk talking about benefits of 12.5/11.5, I could not find it though. I have had mine 12.5/11.5 for a week...can't tell any difference yet. your right this is fun...lol


The fact that you can't see any difference yet should help you at least realise that you are doing no harm. 

This is not something you'll be able to see, until the end of harvest... but the more light you give your plants the more food you are giving them... the more they can photosynthesise and produce bud.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey Skunk.....I agree with the real ewvidence coming at the end of the journey...... but as with other processes, is there a threshold?, like with ur pot sizes and root/aboveground development?....is there a limit....? I know you mentioned to me about the absolute requirement for dark. I suppose I'm gonna find out to some degree with going to 14/10....


skunkushybrid said:


> The fact that you can't see any difference yet should help you at least realise that you are doing no harm.
> 
> This is not something you'll be able to see, until the end of harvest... but the more light you give your plants the more food you are giving them... the more they can photosynthesise and produce bud.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 17, 2007)

I have noticed one thing the in last couple of days. Before I changed the light cycle, the leaves just hung there...not drooping just "normal", now the smaller leaves seem to be turning and twisting to aim themselves at the bigger lights.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 17, 2007)

The quote and the article found behind the link I posted above are excepted from "Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis" by DJ Short

If you haven't read it yet, I recommend it highly. It isn't your run-of-the-milll abc's of growing in your basement book. The author is a well respected breeder of fine weed, and is credited with, among others, the Blueberry strain. He glosses over the essentials of growing, but spends quality time describing his breeding methods and ideas. Older stoners will appreciate the historical perspective he offers in his review of the original landrace varieties.

You can likely find this book at your local Border's. It's quite compact, and easily read over a cup of coffee or two, but I bet you'll bring it home if you get halfway through it.

http://user847038.wx7.registeredsite.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=quick&Product_Code=CEXC&Category_Code=grow


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

excellent Solo....muchly appreciated.....I will follow up as you have suggested. Thanks again. 


SoloGro57 said:


> The quote and the article found behind the link I posted above are excepted from "Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis" by DJ Short
> 
> If you haven't read it yet, I recommend it highly. It isn't your run-of-the-milll abc's of growing in your basement book. The author is a well respected breeder of fine weed, and is credited with, among others, the Blueberry strain. He glosses over the essentials of growing, but spends quality time describing his breeding methods and ideas. Older stoners will appreciate the historical perspective he offers in his review of the original landrace varieties.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

well....a young man has fallen, 36 days young was he, but he has taken one for the team, and laid his soul to rest allowing those that follow a fuller, richer, and buddilicious existence - smellier, gooyier, and more powerful in their intended pupose.

In falling, several momento pics were taken, to honour his sacrifice, and to be instructive to those that wish to ID balls in progress.

ENJOY..with a moment of silence........


----------



## HoLE (Dec 17, 2007)

hope ya got that bastard out early tahoe,,I started with 9 on my first grow of Big Bud,,and 7 went male,,leaving me with 2 hermies in the end,,sorry for your loss man,,now you know what I say before I sign my nick

(Keep on Growin)


HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 17, 2007)

fucking males allways trying to fuck a girl over lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

hahahaha hey HoLE...thanks for you continued support. Yea he's done...and the girls breathed a sign of relief....he was already starting to bug the sh*t out of them girlies....they are much happier...and I am too...for having made the decision... cheers! walk on! 


HoLE said:


> hope ya got that bastard out early tahoe,,I started with 9 on my first grow of Big Bud,,and 7 went male,,leaving me with 2 hermies in the end,,sorry for your loss man,,now you know what I say before I sign my nick
> 
> (Keep on Growin)
> 
> ...


----------



## HoLE (Dec 17, 2007)

here till the end tahoe,,cheers man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 17, 2007)

you know, boyz will be boyz!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 17, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> In falling, several momento pics were taken, to honour his sacrifice, and to be instructive to those that wish to ID balls in progress.




Yeppers, them be ballz for sure. Dude !


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

hahahaha...yupppers.....I am very glad that I did that....peace once again without hoodlums raising hell with the girls!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice variaty of smoke there. I think I need to stop growing just one strain at a time. I need to mix it up some.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 18, 2007)

_I agree LDB. At first I was a bit disappointed that I got a variety mix that was unlabelled but I know that I do have a variety. I can tell by just looking at all the different leaves and varieties of greens. I am not sure how many different strains I have but it will be interesting to try and figure them out._



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Nice variaty of smoke there. I think I need to stop growing just one strain at a time. I need to mix it up some.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 18, 2007)

_Hey Tahoe. I read that you are going to Banff in a while. Thats awesome. If you don't answer I will know you left already. _
_I was wondering who is going to look after your plants._
_I'm sure you have taken care of that already._
_I really hope you have a great time and happy holidays Tahoe!!!!_


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey girl....just went for the weekend....a Christmas party....its only a 45 minute drive....it was awesome....plants pretty much take care of themselves....they are....just....growing.....and I seem to just be an observer in the process....waiting....and waiting.....and waiting......oh well...waiting is theraputic right?! at least what I still keep telling myself....hahahahaha


Lacy said:


> _Hey Tahoe. I read that you are going to Banff in a while. Thats awesome. If you don't answer I will know you left already. _
> _I was wondering who is going to look after your plants._
> _I'm sure you have taken care of that already._
> _I really hope you have a great time and happy holidays Tahoe!!!!_


----------



## Lacy (Dec 18, 2007)

_Hey Tahoe!!! I hear you GOT BALLS!!!_
_Well I'll just leave them with you. _
_Sorry Tahoe. I just couldn't resist. _



tahoe58 said:


> hey girl....just went for the weekend....a Christmas party....its only a 45 minute drive....it was awesome....plants pretty much take care of themselves....they are....just....growing.....and I seem to just be an observer in the process....waiting....and waiting.....and waiting......oh well...waiting is theraputic right?! at least what I still keep telling myself....hahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 18, 2007)

hahahahahaha....yea....took care of that one rogue young man....and had him escorted out of the building stage left....the girls are all happy again....no nagging teasing balls hanging around....only sweet pungent odour of flowers and resin......I'll post some pics maybe tonight if I get a moment.....the Top44 is almost 25" tall this moring, and the two remaining BigBuds are also doing very well. The six clones of the Top44 are doing well....I am just waiting for the roots to show, and I'll throw them into their pots, and away we go again. I'm gonna do these 24/0.....and see what happens.... have a great day! 


Lacy said:


> _Hey Tahoe!!! I hear you GOT BALLS!!!_
> _Well I'll just leave them with you. _
> _Sorry Tahoe. I just couldn't resist. _


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 19, 2007)

well things are all good. The Top44 is really starting to show more bud sites that are really starting to flesh out little hairs everywhere and more visible even the smaller ones. The BigBud twins are a little behind but continue great growth. The clones will be one week old tomorrow? they look funky in that they drooped and then curled around and started growing up again....like self-LST?

*Q1? how long should expect the rooting of the clones to take?*

*Q2? how long should I consider vegeing these clones?*

I did some calculations and if I vege for 3 weeks (21 days) and flower for 7 weeks I'm looking to finish these clones by the end of February...?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_Hahaha Tahoe, Well said my friend. At least you were respectful and considerate about it. _

_It sounds like you are doing really well with your grow._
_The 6 clones that you speak of, are those the fan leaves you had sitting?_

_If that is the case, you are doing Extremely well my friend. _
_And you even know the strain. Awesome._

_I think I may have 3 mango plants._
_Oh yeahhhh!!!  I'm getting stoked about my grow now._
_Hey!!!! And guess what?_
_I got my MH light today along with 4 bottles of DNF._
_I posted a pic of it. It has a bulb but I think I will buy another one just to be sure it is really to its full potential. _


tahoe58 said:


> hahahahahaha....yea....took care of that one rogue young man....and had him escorted out of the building stage left....the girls are all happy again....no nagging teasing balls hanging around....only sweet pungent odour of flowers and resin......I'll post some pics maybe tonight if I get a moment.....the Top44 is almost 25" tall this moring, and the two remaining BigBuds are also doing very well. The six clones of the Top44 are doing well....I am just waiting for the roots to show, and I'll throw them into their pots, and away we go again. I'm gonna do these 24/0.....and see what happens.... have a great day!


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 19, 2007)

A1: Clones take about 10-15 days to root.

A2: You can flower them immediately after rooting. I would give them about 2 weeks of veg though to get a stronger stem/root system. This will be ideal for you grow cab. This is how I do my SoG clones anyway and I average about an oz. per plant. 




tahoe58 said:


> well things are all good. The Top44 is really starting to show more bud sites that are really starting to flesh out little hairs everywhere and more visible even the smaller ones. The BigBud twins are a little behind but continue great growth. The clones will be one week old tomorrow? they look funky in that they drooped and then curled around and started growing up again....like self-LST?
> 
> *Q1? how long should expect the rooting of the clones to take?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 19, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> *Q1? how long should expect the rooting of the clones to take?*
> 
> *Q2? how long should I consider vegeing these clones?*
> ?


I had an 'incident' with one of my clones from the 8th of December.

When I was able to inspect the clipping for root growth, there was 5 roots, growing at 90° to the clipping stalk. Each was approx 1/2" long.

We will see what the disposition of the clone is.....patience my ass, I wanna smoke something.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 19, 2007)

come out, come out, where ever you are


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Lacy...yea it was funny...I was a first unsure of the decision and then even considered producing some seeds, and thought naw....I really don't want to do that...and with the six clones...I really have more than enough going on....yea...these are the "proper" clone...not those fan leaf clones that still make me laugh when I think....what a brain-dead move that was! hahahahaha excellent news of your light and nutes....I expect you will be quite pleased....


Lacy said:


> _Hahaha Tahoe, Well said my friend. At least you were respectful and considerate about it. _
> 
> _It sounds like you are doing really well with your grow._
> _The 6 clones that you speak of, are those the fan leaves you had sitting?_
> ...


thanks man...'preciate the advice....


Sublime757 said:


> A1: Clones take about 10-15 days to root.
> 
> A2: You can flower them immediately after rooting. I would give them about 2 weeks of veg though to get a stronger stem/root system. This will be ideal for you grow cab. This is how I do my SoG clones anyway and I average about an oz. per plant.


hahahaha...hiding I was....my children's Christmas Play tonight...what a hoot! enjoyed it so much....! 


Your Grandfather said:


> come out, come out, where ever you are


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thursday evening. A wonderful evening to document the current status of my biggest girl, the Top44 femgirle. She is stading over 26" now ...... gosh....how did that happen? And look at those bud colas developing. I am so pleased with this result....she is fed almost every day or day and half and I think by the looks of it, I am right at the limit of nutes....only a very slight/minor nute burn of occassional leaf tips. I have put up an overhead shot, a side shot and several buds developing.....ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

and for the next presentation - one of my BigBud girls. Stout and strong, full and growing well. She's almost 20" tall and has plenty of bud site developing as well. ENJOY!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

and for a final presentation - the twin BigBud girlie. similar to her sister, she has also grown exceptionally well and is developing nice bud site and shows all the signs of being a great plant this time around.....ENJOY!!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nice tahoe, looking as healthy as can be, damn that top44 .. you're almost unable to see the box, how do you manage? Great job dude!*



*PS: What big lips you have....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

hahahahaha....I LUV cherries!    

yea space is almost getting tight....and with at least another three weeks left.....where's this goin'??  mucho budilicious hopefully!! 


Humboldt said:


> *Nice tahoe, looking as healthy as can be, damn that top44 .. you're almost unable to see the box, how do you manage? Great job dude!*
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: What big lips you have....*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Really good grow tahoe. I can't believe you are flowering her already. *
*You certainly have a green thumb. You can tell they like their surroundings.*
*You wouldn't believe the difference in only 24 hours with my new MH light.*
*Its incredible. I would never have believed it if I didn't see it myself.*
*I am most definitely going to take my time and pick a really suitable light with a fan and even considering a light mover.*

*Your grow is inspiring. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey Lacy. thanks so much. great for you and the light.....yea it is quite noticeably different. and my progress? wow....I am blown away. It's like having little horse foals or little children and watching them grow up ... I am very excited about what changes come now as the buds develop further.


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Dont you just love "11" point fan leaves??????
Way to Grow Tahoe!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 21, 2007)

Great grow Tahoe!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 21, 2007)

To Quote Humboldt - HOOAH !!

WTF - write a book on how to do it.

Outstanding job Tahoe, Outstanding. Take a bow


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

yea hahahaha....11 point leaves....who woulda thunk......thanks so much to everyone.....it is very gratifying to have good results on the first try. I will be very interested in how my clones of the budilicious Top44 will do....they will go into soil tomorrow morning.....


pencap said:


> Dont you just love "11" point fan leaves??????
> Way to Grow Tahoe!





Rocky Mountain High said:


> Great grow Tahoe!!





Your Grandfather said:


> To Quote Humboldt - HOOAH !!
> 
> WTF - write a book on how to do it.
> 
> Outstanding job Tahoe, Outstanding. Take a bow


----------



## HoLE (Dec 21, 2007)

so like,,the topic for today is,,how is he doin it,,eh,,I'm Bob MacKenzie,,and this is my brother Doug,,How's it goin ,,eh?,,ya,,so,,like , we wanna know,,how is the size of your doohickey box there,,like handeling the size of your plants,,eh?,, ya,,eh,,like,,they must be like,,hosin the inside of that thing eh,,ya eh,,like growin around the light eh?,,and,,and,,like blockin the fan,,eh,,hey pass me a beer,,eh,,like slow down eh,,we only gotta 12,,hey,,but I was thinkin eh,,I got,,like a ,,Top44 eh,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE



this has been a Great White North Prod.eh


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

hahahahaha....HoLE too funny....thanks for tahat...made my evening!

Actually the plant pic is a little deceiving.....she stands like 26" and the cab space is 42" so while the pot might take up 8-10" there's still some room...though it is getting a little of concern....not sure how much more she's goona go....if she does? what the heck do I do? the width and bushyness is another issue, and really the other two plants along with herself pretty much take up all the room....I cannot imagine putting 9 plants in there as they claim? whatevvv.....I'll manage some how...

Thanks again HoLE...that was awesome! and for all u GWN fans...a little christmas show!

YouTube - SCTV Great White North - Beer Nog

And for Steve Martin fans...a Christmas wish!

YouTube - steve martin christmas wish


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 21, 2007)

HoLE said:


> so like,,the topic for today is,,how is he doin it,,eh,,I'm Bob MacKenzie,,and this is my brother Doug,,How's it goin ,,eh?,,ya,,so,,like , we wanna know,,how is the size of your doohickey box there,,like handeling the size of your plants,,eh?,, ya,,eh,,like,,they must be like,,hosin the inside of that thing eh,,ya eh,,like growin around the light eh?,,and,,and,,like blockin the fan,,eh,,hey pass me a beer,,eh,,like slow down eh,,we only gotta 12,,hey,,but I was thinkin eh,,I got,,like a ,,Top44 eh,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> ...



HOLE ! R O F L, eh? Take off, You hoser, eh You come my house and hang, eh?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 22, 2007)

*You might be able to put nine non top44 in there .. you no what I mean eh .. eh .. eh? Hole what the hell was that bud laced with? lmoa...*


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 22, 2007)

good show, ill be looking in , to see your progress


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hum....hahahahaha....so what ur trying to say is the 6 top44 clones I have of that lil'bitch are gonna be too much  ........ oh yea...that the SH*T.....

BTW - I love the HoLE GWN skit - yea no sh*t eh....unreal....I wanna smoke with HoLE!

Crazy - thanks, I appreciate you coming on in to visit.....thing continue to go well....though I am a little concerned over space....I guess I just deal with it.

I moved the clones into their own separate pots (1 gal). They look a little funky as the drooped and then recovered nd they seem good but I am a little uncertain not having done this before. I am impressed that they are strong and sturdy, no limpness or anything like that. I removed the deteriorating lower sets of leaves, and they are seem to be mostly healthy and stout....just like their mom. I can't imagine if or how I will manage if they are get as large and busht as their mom. I may very well have to make a very difficult decision to make room.....but we can cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 22, 2007)

the plants in your growroom are looking good man, i have limited space like you so ill keep checking in on this to see how big they get. keep it up mate.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey thanks man....I only veged for 19 days with the Top44 and she's a monster....well...a monster in relation to my cap size....so yea...we'll have to see. I really like how she's lookin though...thanks for dropping on in Hustla....cheers!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 22, 2007)

Lights and space, Lights and space, is there EVER enough!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hahahahah yea totally....I am so interested in making a proper room like so many other have on here.....my time will come...one step at a time....I'm still on my first indoor grow....at least all this time and exposure will allow for some good planning and thinking to make it the way you really want it .... good luck man....


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Lights and space, Lights and space, is there EVER enough!!


----------



## majim420 (Dec 22, 2007)

looking lovely man, i´ve been going trhu hell to get my bloombox shipped to my country, and been busy as hell with work and moving , i might have to go to te states and get it


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

crap...sorry to hear that... I wish you all the best....don't ya just hate when life gets in the way of ur hobby!! hahahahaha!


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 22, 2007)

hi tahoe, check out my last grow in the same space im using. it was bigbud x nl ( it filled it lol ) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/17852-my-second-grow-what-do.html?highlight=o2hustla im going to try and keep the plants abit smaller this time.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey cool thanks...i enjoyed reading that....well at least up to the end...WTF happened...it just ended so abruptly? 


o2hustla said:


> hi tahoe, check out my last grow in the same space im using. it was bigbud x nl ( it filled it lol ) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/17852-my-second-grow-what-do.html?highlight=o2hustla im going to try and keep the plants abit smaller this time.
> 
> hustla


----------



## bongspit (Dec 22, 2007)

hey tahoe..looking at your last pics...which one is which? you have a tall ones on the left and short ones on the right. And, can you tell yet if the top44 is budding faster than the big bud? lookin good...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey man...top44 on the left (taller) and the two BigBuds on the right (shorter)...the Top44 has one more week of flower into her....but the BiGBud is catching up fast....interesting comparision....I'll post again some pics later this weekend...but for now....I'm on vacation until the 7th....got my kids with me, and we're heading skiing for the next two days....whhhhoooottt!!!!


bongspit said:


> hey tahoe..looking at your last pics...which one is which? you have a tall ones on the left and short ones on the right. And, can you tell yet if the top44 is budding faster than the big bud? lookin good...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy that time with the kids man, nothing better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks man...I have shared and joint so I have them about half of the time....and it is an absolute blast....we have a very special relationship...and it only gets better and better....we're going to DisneyWorld in Feb...their Christmas present ....and they don't even know yet....whhhooooaaaaaa!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man...top44 on the left (taller) and the two BigBuds on the right (shorter)...the Top44 has one more week of flower into her....but the BiGBud is catching up fast....interesting comparision....I'll post again some pics later this weekend...but for now....I'm on vacation until the 7th....got my kids with me, and we're heading skiing for the next two days....whhhhoooottt!!!!


have fun...love dem babies...see ya


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man...I have shared and joint so I have them about half of the time....and it is an absolute blast....we have a very special relationship...and it only gets better and better....we're going to DisneyWorld in Feb...their Christmas present ....and they don't even know yet....whhhooooaaaaaa!


I'm fighting for my daughter, but with so many fuck ups on my record it's damn near impossible. And their cunt mother is deadset on her not even knowing I exist.


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey cool thanks...i enjoyed reading that....well at least up to the end...WTF happened...it just ended so abruptly?


hi tahoe, the bigbud x nl plant i was growing was the pheno type that smokerE was talking about, the 1 with the light fluffy buds that when dried were very small and airy. i was so very dissapointed with the end result. lol thats why i ended the thread. i read it back earlier today and i know i could have and should have explained why i ended it but at the time i was so pissed off with it. *i promise to everyone reading this that whatever happens with this grow it will go right to the end, including the harvest and cure*. 

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man...I have shared and joint so I have them about half of the time....and it is an absolute blast....we have a very special relationship...and it only gets better and better....we're going to DisneyWorld in Feb...their Christmas present ....and they don't even know yet....whhhooooaaaaaa!


I have had custody of my son and duaghter since they were 4 and 6. My son is away at college and my daughter is going away to college in july, now what do I do???


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

that really sucks.....I can't think of a reason whyt a parent should not have some access to their children.....unless there is some real threat or risk I guess.....but really....regardless of anything....there still the parent. my ex tried to keep me from mine....that lasted like 6 weeks which was an eternity for me at the time....I couldn't be without them for any length of time....guess I had the better lawyer....good luck man!


Sublime757 said:


> I'm fighting for my daughter, but with so many fuck ups on my record it's damn near impossible. And their cunt mother is deadset on her not even knowing I exist.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

cool....sweet and sour eh?! proud they are moving on....sad they are leaving you behind.....best thing to do I guess is just try and stay intouch as much as possible.... 


bongspit said:


> I have had custody of my son and duaghter since they were 4 and 6. My son is away at college and my daughter is going away to college in july, now what do I do???


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 22, 2007)

Convert the room the kids were living in to a premium grow space ? 

Smoke without having to worry about being busted by the kids? 




bongspit said:


> I have had custody of my son and duaghter since they were 4 and 6. My son is away at college and my daughter is going away to college in july, now what do I do???


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am thinking of making some improvements to my cab...specifically thinking of mylar or panda film or whatever. as of now it is white painted metal...so I would get some approrpiate materials and cover the inside walls....reasons? (1) more reflective? (2) insulative to retain more heat in an otherwise cool environment (my garage).

So I found this reference - _*FOYLON - @ 95% reflective with excellent diffusion, very durable. MYLAR - @ 92- 95% reflective. FLAT WHITE PAINT - @ 80-90% reflective with excellent diffusion. PANDA FILM - @ 80 &#8211; 90% reflective and light tight.*_

Anyone have any opinions or should I just leave well enough alone?


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 22, 2007)

I have not tried Foylon, but I prefer Panda film for my application..Mylar is noisy and you have to apply it properly, or you get wrinkles and hot spots...I am fine with the lower reflectivity, just fine with it!


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm I like the looks of the FOYLON. It's pricey but you can wash it. Which is something you can't do with mylar. And let me tell you, that shit gets dirty from all the nutrient splash etc.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks...thats awesome...I went looking at the panda...and there's something called ThermaX....







I totally understand the issues with mylar....I have heard of the challlenges associated with getting it set up properly.....I think I'll keep researching this a little more....


daddychrisg said:


> I have not tried Foylon, but I prefer Panda film for my application..Mylar is noisy and you have to apply it properly, or you get wrinkles and hot spots...I am fine with the lower reflectivity, just fine with it!





Sublime757 said:


> Hmm I like the looks of the FOYLON. It's pricey but you can wash it. Which is something you can't do with mylar. And let me tell you, that shit gets dirty from all the nutrient splash etc.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 22, 2007)

Boys and girls...I know this is ghetto but...you know the things you put in the windshield of you car to reflect the sunlight? I saw an add in some car mag for this special one made of foylon $30, I ordered one on the net and when they came there was 5 in the box....guess whats lining the walls of my special closet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey Bongspit....ghetto or not, it works right?! that's all that matters.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

well its getting to be a challenge to take the girls out of the cab....and I think these might be the last pics outside the cab....too tall, and I feel too risky to possibly damage something in the process. I may seriously have to tie the tops over but that seemsto be something that I can still make a decision on. Otherw2ise, all's well, this Top44 is continuing to look very healthy and develop. I am getting a little anxious about the buds developing more substantially but really, get real, right ?? (23days........44days = 21 days left?) and that may very well be optimistic? it might be longer....I guess it will bdepend on how quickly she matures in these next weeks ....... ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

well and these are the twins....the BigBud girls, also doing well. a little shorter and less developed, but continuing on their own growth curve. Certainly no worries, they are very healthy and do not appear at this point that they will pose the same height challenge that the Top44 does, but then they have longer to go as well.....I should see where they are in another week, and then re-check that statement! ENJOY!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Tahoe, really nice.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey T. 
Your plants are looking great. 

Hey guys and gals, they have mylar car light blockers at the local .99 cent store. I don't know if will work for you or if you even have a store like this. But if you do its only .99 cents. Also the homedepot has a big roll of bubble mylar its in the building area. 

I herd from the local hydro shop that there a panda film with one side black and the other side like a mylar or better.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the black/white poly that I got from my hydro store and I love it. Very easy to work with and giant ass rolls. I'm fortunate he sells it by the foot.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 23, 2007)

They looking fucking great man....so so healthy and green. You def doing something right my friend.

I share your concern about the Top 44 though man. At 3 weeks flower I would expect more than that from a 'fast' flowering strain. The few strains I have grown have always had good bud development by week 3 and really start showing the potential at this stage. But all you can do is let her do her thing. I'm sure if you keep her as healthy looking as she is, she will not dissappoint you. She just may take a bit longer than 44 days! 

Good luck man!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome...thanks for the feedback.....preciate that....I'm goona wait for now as everything is going well....but might be a serious consideration down the road! 


LoganSmith said:


> Hey T.
> Your plants are looking great.
> 
> Hey guys and gals, they have mylar car light blockers at the local .99 cent store. I don't know if will work for you or if you even have a store like this. But if you do its only .99 cents. Also the homedepot has a big roll of bubble mylar its in the building area.
> ...





Rocky Mountain High said:


> I have the black/white poly that I got from my hydro store and I love it. Very easy to work with and giant ass rolls. I'm fortunate he sells it by the foot.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 23, 2007)

btw...on the topic of reflective material....this stuff is the shit......I wish I had spent a little more and lined my grow room with it......I don't think you can get anything better.

GroWell > Diamond Reflective Sheeting


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

looking awesome tahoe,,nice fat stalks on the BB's,,there gonna need em,,to hold up the fat buds yur in store for,,hope height isn't a problem,,I had a 6 footer,,and a 4 footer of Big Bud,,my clone was shorter,,and that is also why I chose to top this time,,anyway,,still looking great,,keep up the good work,,and there will be a hefty reward at the end,,and me at your door

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks....preciate this feedback.....I do expect that she will take longer....at 19 days.....she was barely started in preflower.....and she was slow in the preflower....and then she continues to be a little slow....I know she looks good....but I keep wondering if I am missing something cuz the development isn't quite on par? but then I look and see how healthy she is and try to be satisfied with that? 


SnowWhite said:


> They looking fucking great man....so so healthy and green. You def doing something right my friend.
> 
> I share your concern about the Top 44 though man. At 3 weeks flower I would expect more than that from a 'fast' flowering strain. The few strains I have grown have always had good bud development by week 3 and really start showing the potential at this stage. But all you can do is let her do her thing. I'm sure if you keep her as healthy looking as she is, she will not dissappoint you. She just may take a bit longer than 44 days!
> 
> Good luck man!


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

Ya, I have the panda film set up in the whole veg area and flower area, but I will be adding some mylar film and tape it to the panda film with some grilla tape I guess its very strong tape and water proof. 
I love the fact that I can spay the plants and just wipe any exc. off. 
I just finished the flower area yesterday. Man its a big difference, my eyes still hurt. I guess I will have to go buy some blu blockers.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe you put her into flower to soon. Just the first thought.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> btw...on the topic of reflective material....this stuff is the shit......I wish I had spent a little more and lined my grow room with it......I don't think you can get anything better.
> 
> GroWell > Diamond Reflective Sheeting


I agree,,the Diamond stuff is what my hydro dude said was the best ,so thats what I got

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know if you could be doing anything that is slowing her down man.

I assume you don't have any faults with your timers or anything and your light cycle is good? No light leaks or anything?

What sort of NPK are you feeding? Maybe you could back off on the N a bit.

But I reckon mostly you should just keep doing what your doing cos she does look good and she has to bud up for you soon. All those colas she's gonna have!!!! mmmmm lovely


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

cool...I'll have to go and check it out...that might be the ticket eh? thanks!


SnowWhite said:


> btw...on the topic of reflective material....this stuff is the shit......I wish I had spent a little more and lined my grow room with it......I don't think you can get anything better.
> 
> GroWell > Diamond Reflective Sheeting


ok HoLE this just scares...me now....I have seriopus height limitation....especially if youre talking what youre talking....hmmm.....this mayb get to be a REAL serious challenge....


HoLE said:


> looking awesome tahoe,,nice fat stalks on the BB's,,there gonna need em,,to hold up the fat buds yur in store for,,hope height isn't a problem,,I had a 6 footer,,and a 4 footer of Big Bud,,my clone was shorter,,and that is also why I chose to top this time,,anyway,,still looking great,,keep up the good work,,and there will be a hefty reward at the end,,and me at your door
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


I do believe I did....but the height thing was an issue....live and learn....


LoganSmith said:


> Maybe you put her into flower to soon. Just the first thought.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey man thanks for the inquisitive post....light and all should be good? nutes according to plan.....I think maybe just let her do her thing.... 


SnowWhite said:


> I don't know if you could be doing anything that is slowing her down man.
> 
> I assume you don't have any faults with your timers or anything and your light cycle is good? No light leaks or anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## sublime (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 850 sq. ft. house and I used 1,077kwh,, last yr. it was 635kwh is this a bad thing? I only have a 600w and like two fans and a small heater rolling all the time


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Product Detail*


*3MTM Diamond GradeTM DG3 Reflective Sheeting*


Series 4000 DG3 is a state-of-the-art, full cube prismatic reflective sheeting that delivers optimal performance at all sight distances. Its optical elements return almost 60 percent of available light back to drivers. nearly double that of other prismatic sheetings. DG3 sheeting is a proposed ASTM Type XI and is designed as a replacement for all types of reflective sign sheetings in use today.

This is cool...you can order by the roll....but 24" x 50 yds....in $1500! hahaha...plan B is in order.....hahahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

not for the power company...


sublime said:


> I have a 850 sq. ft. house and I used 1,077kwh,, last yr. it was 635kwh is this a bad thing? I only have a 600w and like two fans and a small heater rolling all the time


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

ok....ok...ok...SW bonked me on the head with......lighting schedule? I wasn't thinking but then......wait I changed something......well...i thought I would be smart and go with 14-10......well I think I just got my answer slapped into my face of what going with the growth on my Top44.....I need to put it back to 12-12....I had it on 12-12 for 2 weeks, and then switched....to 14-10.....looks like I should prolly not have done that!......well live and learn!


----------



## sublime (Dec 23, 2007)

so I shoud be all good my bill was like 95 
$$$$$$


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry...i have no idea what your power rates are...and please take this to somewhere where it belongs....and not in my thread. thanks! walk on!


----------



## sublime (Dec 23, 2007)

I was thanking I should cut out my squirrel cage fan that cools my light and just use my can fan that is in the room on my filter .. so it would be my in room filter fan and also connect to my light to cool it and blow the exhaust air out? As of right now my filter fan sucks air inside the room and blowes air stright out causing a little suction to pull air in


----------



## sublime (Dec 23, 2007)

my bad man! Thanks


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 23, 2007)

Change your name too please, don't people to confuse you for me. hahaha just kidding... mostly



sublime said:


> so I shoud be all good my bill was like 95
> $$$$$$


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice Healthy looking plants Tahoe. What made you go with a 14/10 light schedule? I have read that in the last 3-4 weeks of flowering that it is gooded to drop the plants back to only 10-11 hours of light. I thought about doing this, but It was only one guy post, and I figured 12/12 is what is the proven method has been.

On a side note, I did read your other thread on UVB lights. It made sents. So yesterday I went and bought a 48"repti glo 8.0% UVB light, I am installing it tonight.

As for wall covering. PANDA FILM gets my vote. Easy to install. cost is not high. and easy to clean. I love the stuff.

Peace Out!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

well.....theoretically, I had been thinking, and had discussuion around once they are flowering, some people consider that additional light time makes fror better buds.....though I think I pushed to much too soon and ended up with more vegeing going on than budding going on....I shoulda just stayed with the tried and true....12-12. Its been reset now so it will be 12-12 from now on. 

Cool on the uvb light...try and keep some good solid records and then we can try and add that to the mix of peoples experience.

I am looking at the 3M diamond reflective material....super expensive....just thiking that for now...leave well enough alone. thans gfor the feedback on Panda though!

Cheers, merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone!


Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Nice Healthy looking plants Tahoe. What made you go with a 14/10 light schedule? I have read that in the last 3-4 weeks of flowering that it is gooded to drop the plants back to only 10-11 hours of light. I thought about doing this, but It was only one guy post, and I figured 12/12 is what is the proven method has been.
> 
> On a side note, I did read your other thread on UVB lights. It made sents. So yesterday I went and bought a 48"repti glo 8.0% UVB light, I am installing it tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 23, 2007)

*



What made you go with a 14/10 light schedule?

Click to expand...

**Yeah why the heck did you do that? I was informed to do that toward the end of flowering to induce an early harvest, I heard some people who grow out doors will cover there crops with black tarps to accomplish this..*




*Edit .. Damn I can't type fast enough, just read your post above... *


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey Hum...no worries...live and learn....good example of me trying to be the smart one...and turning pout to be the dumb one  I expect I can salvage their budilicious progress........though I may have lost some time?


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey tahoe,

If you start having issues with the hight of your plants just start to tie them down. I just choped down my second SD and the total hight was only 13" plus the size of the container. I only ended up with 46g of dry bud.

Take a look. you can see that the majority is buds or multiple colas. 
what do you think.

good luck


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 23, 2007)

Just to throw it out there, when I changed the film that I am using, I just spray on adhesive to the existing film/wall, and stick it on using a paint roller...So if you by some panda film, and want to change it out, then you can just ROLL on the new film using spray adhesive....


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 23, 2007)

Tahoe!!! Check it out... My new UVB light... Lets see how it works. cost only $50 for the whole thing.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 23, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Tahoe!!! Check it out... My new UVB light... Lets see how it works. cost only $50 for the whole thing.


you should keep us informed on how this works for you..you can be the guinea pig...

</IMG>


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a journal going. Northern lights/ 31 days flowering...


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I have a journal going. Northern lights/ 31 days flowering...


Link please


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is the link. If it doesn't work, Blame Tahoe,, hahahaha.. His other thread is what talked me into giving this a try. But it sounded sound in what was said. But I feel I can not lose in trying it out. It does not cost much. And I highly doubt it would hurt. Seeing as there is UVB light in natural light, and not in HPS lights. So if it works, my hat will be off to Tahoe. 

My Journal... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39424-northern-lights-31-days-flower.html



Tahoe's thread about UVB lights... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/36368-trichomes-thc-uvb-light.html


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2007)

cheers to tahoe the pioneer!! i might introduce the uvb in flowering on my next grow.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I am thinking of making some improvements to my cab...specifically thinking of mylar or panda film or whatever. as of now it is white painted metal...so I would get some approrpiate materials and cover the inside walls....reasons? (1) more reflective? (2) insulative to retain more heat in an otherwise cool environment (my garage).
> 
> So I found this reference - _*FOYLON - @ 95% reflective with excellent diffusion, very durable. MYLAR - @ 92- 95% reflective. FLAT WHITE PAINT - @ 80-90% reflective with excellent diffusion. PANDA FILM - @ 80 &#8211; 90% reflective and light tight.*_
> 
> Anyone have any opinions or should I just leave well enough alone?


Hey Man 

Ya know, light propagates almost like a harmonic.

If you have a 20w bulb and put in a 30 watt bulb...you eye cannot tell the difference in the amount of available light. However, if you put in a 40watt.....Ding,ding,ding,ding......your eyes send the signal to your brain "more light". But now if you put in a 50 watt bulb you don't see the difference between the 40 ~ 50 but you will see the difference if it was a 60. You following?

Great, now if we apply this, to the 'reflectivity' specs and give it a moment to cook in our brain.... IMHO, I don't think you can not see the visible difference between 90% & 99%, shit maybe you can't see the difference between 80% to 95% _ but I'm not sure. Where you _will see_ the visible difference is in the weight of your wallet. ROFL.

Also, anytime you intentionally reflect light _ as in a mirror is an 'intentional' reflection as opposed to inherent reflectivity _ as in a white painted interior panel of a, ummmm grow box .....So when you intentionally reflect light you break it up into the spectrum, both visible and invisible and by doing so you actually defeat your purpose. We know this to be correct because, no body uses mirrors or similar because they found out that "it didn't work"

So, IMHO, a bright white _ whiteness is measured in units of brightness, with 98 being the brightest (that I am aware of)_durable paint is the answer - Achem's Razor, if you know what I mean 

Now, if we could only get the uvB reflectivity spec from these manufacturers. 
*Of course this is my opinion and I could be wrong

Merry Christmas


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Hey Man
> 
> Ya know, light propagates almost like a harmonic.
> 
> ...


 another pioneer shows up with some food for thought. good read indeed. i used flat white because everyone said to but it seems as though i should have used a gloss.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 24, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Hum...no worries...live and learn....good example of me trying to be the smart one...and turning pout to be the dumb one  I expect I can salvage their budilicious progress........though I may have lost some time?


Yeah man, intertesting to see how much difference those extra 2 hours light make anyway. I guess people use 12/12 for a reason 

But anyway man, no harm done. They still look great, you just slowed them down a bit by the looks. Good luck and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 24, 2007)

I use black n white. Actually white, black n white is the one I use. This stuff costs the same as mylar but is very highly reflective... I believe they say 99-100% reflective.

It's strange because my two biggest plants were on the end (rather than in the middle) right next to (a few inches away) the plastic wall. Which means that these plants would have also caught the reflected light...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

Masta, YGF, Skunk and SW......how co0ol a discussion is that! thanks a million for all the good feedback...there's a community here and nothing would of happened without any of us....so I think all around thanks is deserved.....cheers and happy hoildays.

The whole reflectivity and effectiveness discussion is interesting....the white and argument made make sense to me. And I can't really complain about my results with a....hmmm....white....grow box! ....so far, any limitations that have been encountered by these plants is human caused!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> Masta, YGF, Skunk and SW......how co0ol a discussion is that! thanks a million for all the good feedback...there's a community here and nothing would of happened without any of us....so I think all around thanks is deserved.....cheers and happy hoildays.
> 
> The whole reflectivity and effectiveness discussion is interesting....the white and argument made make sense to me. And I can't really complain about my results with a....hmmm....white....grow box! ....so far, any limitations that have been encountered by these plants is human caused!


limitations,,,,I don't see any,,your doin a great job tahoe,,cept,,lmfao,,,yur missin a couple fan leaves,,hahahaha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahahahahaha HoLE...thanks for remining me! hahahahahaha!


HoLE said:


> limitations,,,,I don't see any,,your doin a great job tahoe,,cept,,lmfao,,,yur missin a couple fan leaves,,hahahaha
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Dec 24, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> Masta, YGF, Skunk and SW......how co0ol a discussion is that! thanks a million for all the good feedback...there's a community here and nothing would of happened without any of us....so I think all around thanks is deserved.....cheers and happy hoildays.
> 
> The whole reflectivity and effectiveness discussion is interesting....the white and argument made make sense to me. And I can't really complain about my results with a....hmmm....white....grow box! ....so far, any limitations that have been encountered by these plants is human caused!


I got my old olympus SLR camera out, it has a light meter. What I noticed is after I put the reflector stuff on the walls... there was more light...but what I noticed most was the light was stronger farther away...so I guess it would make even more difference if I had reflection on all four sides??

</IMG>


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hey thats a cool insight...and measure....thanks for that Bongspit!


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 24, 2007)

Plants are lookin nice!! Keep the pics comin.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

yupper....will put some up again tonight maybe? cheers, and thanks for coming in to visit!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

k k k k k k k ....I'm gonna have to tie this lady up.....she has become unruly, and some serious discipline is in order. I have been a negligent parent, allowing her to grow wild 'n all...and now its time to rein her in.....is it better to do it during the dark cycle or the light cycle...i don't expect it matters too much...I just thought I would ask.....thanks in advance for any thoughts coming forward.....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

Bondage is good ~ lights on


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahahaha....figured as much from you ya friggin crazy fart....hahahahahaha....thanks! I'll wait till tomorrow in the AM and then the bitch...she's gitin' bound up like the mall rat she is! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

Wanna see some pic's of my bondage?

I was just lookin' at 'em and talking dirty while I had a jaybird hangin' on the edge of my lips_just like this

Telling them, "competition is strong, you better get cracking here and throw off some good stuff to attract them boyz_who ain't never coming back. muwahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahaha...good one....tease them with the goods....then the good never show.....but we ain't goona tell 'em that!....they just need to prim themselves...for us.....yes they do!


----------



## exotoker (Dec 24, 2007)

Im growing my first white widow plant with one 150 watt fluorescent light. It is in it's 3rd week of veg and is looking healthy. will this be enough light for the whole grow process? If not when would be the most necessary time to switch to a stronger light?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

exotoker said:


> Im growing my first white widow plant with one 150 watt fluorescent light. It is in it's 3rd week of veg and is looking healthy. will this be enough light for the whole grow process? If not when would be the most necessary time to switch to a stronger light?


Now


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

well...as I mentioned yesterday....i have to tie this steaming screaming Top44 bitch off to make sure things continue in a positive direction. The one cola was touching the glass, and was heat stressing so the time has come. I will tie off and post some before and after pics and show how I did it. 'till later!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 25, 2007)

Bondage


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 25, 2007)

If I see you running around with a whip, I'm calling the dream police


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

Before, and After, and some specific branches, and the anchoring of tie-downs with duct tape. I am very pleased with this plant. I am anxious what will transpire with the tying down......the bud sites should really begin to flourish?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

these BigBud girls are also looking very good.....an interesting contrast in phenos between the two.....they are both growing extremely well, and healthy.....bud sites really starting to develop......they have been somewhat both been overshadowed by their bigger cousin.....but now maybe with a little more light coming through with the tying off of the steaming Top44 bitch....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh my, you just had to use the robin egg blue, for a tie down ribbon, eh

Ummm, didya put little 'q-tips' on the plant end?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> these BigBud girls are also looking very good.


Damn fine looking stalks. Can't wait to see what the roots look like when you autopsy that bitch.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

and a couple of other miscellaneous pics......(1) top bud of one of the BigBud girls, and (2) the side buds developing on the Top44.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

hahahahaha...of course I did! Canadian Robin Egg blue! hahahahahahaha....hmmmmmmm.......I did not do anything with a q-tip? please tell all? 


Your Grandfather said:


> Oh my, you just had to use the robin egg blue, for a tie down ribbon, eh
> 
> Ummm, didya put little 'q-tips' on the plant end?


yes this is certainly going to be one fine autopsy.... thanks for visiting YGF! cheers! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Damn fine looking stalks. Can't wait to see what the roots look like when you autopsy that bitch.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 25, 2007)

DUDE!! those stalks are huge...
the big buds are some mighty fine looking plant...
I wonder if it's ever too late to tie them over?


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 25, 2007)

wow tahoe man!!! those are some *H E F T Y* lookin trees! I cant even imagine the root system on those suckas'! I guess you're lovin that cabinet hey?? 
looks really good bro! 
*E.F.*


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 25, 2007)

*Looking Awesome tahoe, stopping by to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

Bongspit - I was floored. the stalks are robust AND flexible. did the tying off around 1PM and checked them at 400PM and they had already curled back up to grow up.....I'm prolly gonna have to keep an active management role in these new beasts....I'll take photos again tomorrow....I am astonished at the rate and speed of their response. This is really going to be interesting, as it reltes to the development of ther other bud site/stalks

EC - thanks man...the cab is certainly doing its thang rather well..... even with the tallest bud curling up against the warm glass is a demonstration of its good design, keeping the actual bulb and plants separated....I guess we'll see how that bud recovers?......though I suppose we don't know exactly what that glass plate means in terms of Quality of light?!

hey Hum....thanks so much for dropping on in and for your kind wishes. All the best to you and yoursw this holiday season. Play Safe!!


----------



## canadiancowboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Fuggin amazing Tahoe.
Beautiful plants ya got there bud.
Hope you and yours had a Merry Christmas.
ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey man....you too, and thanks for the props! I really appreciate your feedback!

I tooooook a lil'loooooookie see......this morning......and this is what greeeeeeeeeted me! This is TOTAL bliss for me.    ENJOY!

1. this is the three plants in the box (45 days from sprout).
2. a closer view of the orientation adjustment device (and resulting orientation adjustment....)....highly technologically applied.....
3. three of the "main" 8-10 colas at the moment (also demonstrating a well adapted orientation adjustment).
4. flowering with highly technologically applied orientation adjustment device (HTAOAD)
5. close up of these flowers....hmmmmmmmm



canadiancowboy said:


> Fuggin amazing Tahoe.
> Beautiful plants ya got there bud.
> Hope you and yours had a Merry Christmas.
> ccb


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

and to add to the views provided above....here is a closer up of the top bud of one of the BigBud girlie girls......also looking very sweet in her acquired gown of soft white to be crystallising hairs.....hmmmmmmm.......so sweet! ENJOY!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 26, 2007)

That box looks Tight! Nice work on the applied orientation adjustment device (and resulting orientation adjustment....) LOL, you may have to do it again!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hahahahahaha...thanks man! ya I thought I'd make that a little dorky...hahahahahaha.....in my work we deal iwth some many freakin' acronyms, I thought I'd add on to the mix! I check ed them again this afternoon....and had to do such an adjustment to the adjustment devices you reference! hahahaha...what fun!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 26, 2007)

Damn Tahoe, those are fuckin TREES, not weeds! The stalks are amazing but theat branch coming off the left side, wow, that's a plant in itself!

Thanks for all the great pictures, I truly enjoy them. 

I had to chuckle at the 'ribbons'. I was trying some LST myself, got too lazy to keep up plus I need my plants to grow vertical because of my serious over crowding, and I used ribbon as well! My thought was that it was a little wider than string and would hopefully not 'dig' into the plants. And I used the duct tape on the sides of planters, it was like deja vu!

Anyway, this is a great journal and one helluva grow. I'm happy to play witness.

Farm Hard


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey RMH...thanks for dropping on by. and thanks for the props! Yea its almost like we were thikning the same. I am really excited as well as with the allowance for my lighter and deeper penetration, other plants of the plant are now exploding.....They said you could put 9 plants in that box....this one can almost take it all up in itself....I'll keep the updates coming....cheers!


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 26, 2007)

I love how they twisted around like that! That's gonna make for some sick looking buds.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 26, 2007)

ROFL, I _just_ know how you like ad_just_ing the ad_just_ment devices to _adjust_ the plant.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hahahahahaha....of course I do! I got bored this afternoon and decided to play with the camera......looookkey here! these are from the Top44 socalled side buds that are quickly becoming main buds with the adjustment of the adjustment devices that are adjusting the orientation of my girl....NO not her sexual orientation.....geeezzz!


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 26, 2007)

wow tahoe, those baby's look awsome man. i cant believe how thick those stems are.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks man! appreciate you coming on by for a visit and look see...thanks again!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 26, 2007)

the girls are looking good...I like the hairy ones...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 26, 2007)

nice pics there tahoe. man in your avatar you look hot!!! just kidding DUDE hehe. keep overgrowing the .gov


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

Bongspit and Masta....thanks for dropping in....and for the positive feedback....


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Tahoe! Man, I always love to see your pics!! you could start a journal of a pumkin grow and I bet I come along for the ride just for the pics!!!
Nice job keep it up bro!

*E.F.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hahahahaha......thanks man...preciate that! I will keep updating....cheers!


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 26, 2007)

How long do they flower to finish? looks great so far man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for popping by....well....the Top44 is meant to flower 44 days...to finish.....that means January 12, or 17 more days? but I'll just take it by day....i'm in no grand rush....I want to do it right....and so far....looks like I'm on a good path. thank again for dropping by for a visit!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice plants, but the stems could be just...alittle thicker...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hahahaha....dc....right on....I am another dose of 'roids to the bugga's tonight! cheers!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 26, 2007)

Juice them up! I have some good connections to a guy in Mexico if you need some more..He has some stuff that will PUMP you UP!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

just thought I would try and take some pics under the light....and I dunno I don't seem to get very good pics under this light....i have adjusted the AWB to compensate for the type of lighting....but the pics with no light and on flash always seem to show better? anywho....these are what I get to stare at in my obsessive manner....I love my own socalled little sea of green, this is three plants, the two BigBuds are on the edges (left and right) and the center is taken up entirely by the Top44....ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

a couple more....the last photo in the previous post and the first one of this post are of the BigBud main cola...and the last photo in this post is a collection of side budding from the Top44.......ENJOY!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 27, 2007)

budding up nicely now man  Looking v good! Great job


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks SW....I have been thinking about going with molasses and give them 7-10 days of that starting soon here .... I've heard good stuff about that .... and if I recall correctly ... you also continue with other regular nutes? at least up to the last 5-7 days of plain water? and then the drying out period to let the plant extract everything from the plant and push it up to the tops? I am still sort guessing with a lot of that...but essentially I see it as totally stressing the plant at the end to confirm that its time to go into massive resin production?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 27, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks SW....I have been thinking about going with molasses and give them 7-10 days of that starting soon here .... I've heard good stuff about that .... and if I recall correctly ... you also continue with other regular nutes? at least up to the last 5-7 days of plain water? and then the drying out period to let the plant extract everything from the plant and push it up to the tops? I am still sort guessing with a lot of that...but essentially I see it as totally stressing the plant at the end to confirm that its time to go into massive resin production?


Yeah, I feed right up till the end pretty much, but using organic nutes. I just use clean water the last week and do a couple of mini flushes. Molases is supposed to be good though. I used it for it a couple of feeds but then decided to just stick with my BioBizz nutes. I have read the 2nd month flowering is the time to start using Molases though, start off with about a tbsp per gallon, dissolved in hot water and then added to the res/bottle and mixed in.

I believe the plants just finish naturally, when they're ready, assuming good grow conditions etc. That is what I have found with the few grows I have done. It's just part of the life cycle. I'm not really into trying to 'stress' my plants to produce more, including removing fan leaves etc. I just belive in trying to give them optimum conditions and let the gentics that I paid for do the work. But I can totally understand why people try and push their plants more and more, afterall, we all want the most bud!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

hey thanks for the extended reply. appreciate that info. I am totally with you on letting the plant do what its genetic optimum is under the conditions provided. It's certainly worked so far. so if I feel like there are about +/- 3 weeks left....then doing the molasses for the period now through next week and then leave the last 5-7 days for nutes and clean water only? sorry if I'm misunderstanding....


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 27, 2007)

I would say just water only the last couple days, that way the plant can use up any nutes that are left in its system. I would think that would make a better tasting smoke. The only way to find out would to be do some with nutes and some without the last week. Has anyone done this, I some some must have......or at least will be able to soon, I know someone on here is close to this stage.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

yea....I'm thinking exactly that....just water in the last days....and then I have heard that a great result can come from in essence starving them at the very end (say 3-4 days?)....letting the pots dry out almost entirely.....and this will mimic and signal the "end of growing season". so the plants will automatically try to extract as much as possible at the very end before they die. But more than anything, I will just be watching and listening to what the plants are telling me.... thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow tahoe your plants are looking beautiful. Good job!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

hey thanks gss....I am loving doing this.....! thanks fro popping in and taking a look!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 27, 2007)

Tahoe,

Check out the effects of fish emulsion in lieu of molasses.  
Very old school.

It does however, have a 'certain' ambiance about it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

well lookkey here...I was cleaning up some stuff and found a box that I did not open when my BloomBox arrived. They gave me a years worth of Advance Nutrients (SensiOne Grow and Bloom, BigBud powder, Overdive, and Voodoojuice)...and I haven't been using any of it! hahahahahaha....oh well. The reality is I had started prior to getting the BloomBox and had a regime in place....and it has worked pretty well.

So I'm thinking, do I f*ck with it now and start using some of these - like the BB powder, and Overdrive.....and maybe even the root enhancer? or leave well enough alone? and go with what I am doing and add molasses to carboup the girls? I would appreciate anyones feedback on this?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 27, 2007)

Horse running good?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

running well within the pack for sure....so leaving well enough alone is probably the right choice...seems to me that this is what my gut is telling me....


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 27, 2007)

What? Tahoe, man, you have to use it! You should use the Big Bud for the first 4 weeks of bloom then switch to Overdrive. Check out Advancednutrients.com, they have a nutrient calculator, you can adjust how aggressive you want your feed, and how many weeks you will be blooming for...Check it! Oh yeah, you have to choose your feed type, you would click on Sensi two part,or high yield kit, then pick your feed strength..GL


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

oh....cool...DC....checked that out.....read some more, and looked at the site again, and then read some more again....and have I decided that I will use the BigBud and Overdrive.....and finish the girls off this this "mix" for now, and not change the other parts. these would be additional right now anyhow...so I feel comfortable with that approach. We'll keep a good look on it all. 

I went through another 20lb CO2 bottle in 7 days....I still feel like I might have something no quite set up...I refliied to bottle and hooked it back up again...being very careful with only cracking the bottle open just the tiniest bit and see if that makes a difference. I have had one person tell me that if the plants are really drinking it up...then that would not surprise him.....but in 10 days first bottle and 7 days second bottle....seems like it has to be a leak....but I have no other reference to measure from?


----------



## funnyguy (Dec 27, 2007)

looking great man!! hope i get similar results. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks fg.....I wish you luck as well.....hope all works out for you as you expect it to...cheers!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 27, 2007)

Man, just wanted to say you're doing a helluva job!

I think you should leave well enough alone and finish these ones the way you started and get on the new stuff on a new class of plants. Just my $.02.

Farm Hard


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks RMH...I hear ya.....I am thinking of just adding the finishing nutes as mentioned above that I would of had to come up with some plan...and that seems to fit...but will not be changing anything else. thanks for your input....cheers!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 27, 2007)

Tahoe, don't even think about spider mites...But if you do end up with them, they are easy to get rid of if you stick to a plan, and see it through...I have killed many a-bug!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

haahahahaha....good plan.....I'll keep ya in mind....but being winter 'n all here....I don't expect there much chance....but hey....you didn't hear it from me.....ahahahahaha


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

Although I don't suppose it makes much difference, but you're only supposed to use Big Bud up to and including week 4 of flower. After that you're meant to switch to Overdrive.

I use most of the Advanced Nutrients products.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 28, 2007)

*Although I don't suppose it makes much difference, but you're only supposed to use Big Bud up to and including week 4 of flower. After that you're meant to switch to Overdrive.

*_Yeah, I don't know if it just the life cycle of the plant, but when it is time to use Overdrive, it is like watching the plants go into another gear...Tahoe, just follow the chart off of Advanced Nutrients web site..._


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Tahoe...I didn't know you were using co2 as well, must of missed that.....nice man  and you have a load of advanced nutrients stashed away as well that you were keeping a secret.....very, very nice Is the co2 part of your bloom box, or did you add that yourself?


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good, you are the second person i have been talking to about advanced nutes, I think i should check them out they have organics right?


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 28, 2007)

guess i shouldn't say that cause we have not talked yet


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

good morning folks...thanks for all the traffic....I love verbal traffic...

I understand what you mean...particularly AFTER I went back to all the instructions....hahahahaha.....men don't need instructions right?! anyhow...you're right....the one switchers off for the other....not both together... my6 girls got one feeding with both....you think they'll start glwoing or go atmoci?? 


skunkushybrid said:


> Although I don't suppose it makes much difference, but you're only supposed to use Big Bud up to and including week 4 of flower. After that you're meant to switch to Overdrive.
> 
> I use most of the Advanced Nutrients products.


yup...thanks man...excatly what I am doing.....thanks for your support. 


daddychrisg said:


> *Although I don't suppose it makes much difference, but you're only supposed to use Big Bud up to and including week 4 of flower. After that you're meant to switch to Overdrive.*
> 
> _Yeah, I don't know if it just the life cycle of the plant, but when it is time to use Overdrive, it is like watching the plants go into another gear...Tahoe, just follow the chart off of Advanced Nutrients web site..._


the co2 was integral with the BloomBox. I obviously have no baackground reference....but I am very happy with the way these plants are growing..... I might do a full advance nutrient one next time round....I am going to start that in May......


SnowWhite said:


> Hey Tahoe...I didn't know you were using co2 as well, must of missed that.....nice man  and you have a load of advanced nutrients stashed away as well that you were keeping a secret.....very, very nice Is the co2 part of your bloom box, or did you add that yourself?


thanks Kaya....from all I have seen/heard....they have their merit. 


kayasgarden said:


> looks good, you are the second person i have been talking to about advanced nutes, I think i should check them out they have organics right?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I understand what you mean...particularly AFTER I went back to all the instructions....hahahahaha.....men don't need instructions right?! anyhow...you're right....the one switchers off for the other....not both together... my6 girls got one feeding with both....you think they'll start glwoing or go atmoci?


So long as your ec/ppm was ok you should be fine.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

lights on this morning.....they all turned purple! hahahahahaha...no...they are looking like the princess darling they are! hahahahaha....I could sit and stare at them for hours! thanks for the feedback Skunk! cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

no worries....though based on your gro and your words...I would love to meet you! hahahahaha walk on girl! love your posts! 


kayasgarden said:


> guess i shouldn't say that cause we have not talked yet


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice little forest there.

How important is it to have a good seal on your room when useing CO2? And does it really help that much? I have never used CO2 before. I doubt i will in the near future. My grow room is in my home and vents into my home.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

well I think its fairly important...the seal that is....but the reality is there is passive venting going on as well... that is in my case...there are two separate chambers and within the flower chamber....the light (and its ventilation) are separate from the growing chamber itself.....separated by a pane of glass. So the massive air movement to keep things cool is restricted to the air within the light enclosed chamber...while there is a single fan blowing into the growing chamber to provide freshair. it does not become so called pressurized.....however, the concentration of co2 is automatically monitored, and the co2 blasts are as frequent as needed to maintain 1500ppm (~4-5 times ambient).

I do not have a baseline of growth under no CO2 so have nothing to copmare to....I just know the results that I have and I am pleased with them....I'll post some more pics again later....


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well I think its fairly important...the seal that is....but the reality is there is passive venting going on as well... that is in my case...there are two separate chambers and within the flower chamber....the light (and its ventilation) are separate from the growing chamber itself.....separated by a pane of glass. So the massive air movement to keep things cool is restricted to the air within the light enclosed chamber...while there is a single fan blowing into the growing chamber to provide freshair. it does not become so called pressurized.....however, the concentration of co2 is automatically monitored, and the co2 blasts are as frequent as needed to maintain 1500ppm (~4-5 times ambient).
> 
> I do not have a baseline of growth under no CO2 so have nothing to copmare to....I just know the results that I have and I am pleased with them....I'll post some more pics again later....


wkd man, that's sounds like a cool box with the co2 monitoring and shit 

Looking at your plants, I can only assume it must of helped. They have really grown fast and vigorous with good thick stems, more like a DWC grow, but you're in soil.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

yea thats right....again....I have little reference...I grew outdoors thirty years ago....and never had anything grow like this before...but thirty years ago was a totally different world as I have come to find out...strains, and genetic modification, indoor technologies, and everything.....I am just pleased with the results.....the smpokability is still to come and I wouldn't even care if it was sh*t....cuz I've been having a blast just doing it!

I am not even using 25% of the functionality of the box really. yes I am doing soil....for a variety of reasons.... but it is what it is. The box is totally set up for hydro with massive automatic/programmed everything....plug it in and leave it some to speak. they told me if I wasn't satisfied that in 6 months, they would buy it back from me....hahahahaha...I think not...you'd have to rip it ourt of my tightclenched fists you would!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree, I think the smoke is actually becoming secondary to the 'farming', which I'm enjoying to the fullest!

If I were to get busted I might have to grow a salsa garden or something to satisfy the 'inner farmer' I'm finding inside myself.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yea thats right....again....I have little reference...I grew outdoors thirty years ago....and never had anything grow like this before...but thirty years ago was a totally different world as I have come to find out...strains, and genetic modification, indoor technologies, and everything.....I am just pleased with the results.....the smpokability is still to come and I wouldn't even care if it was sh*t....cuz I've been having a blast just doing it!
> 
> I am not even using 25% of the functionality of the box really. yes I am doing soil....for a variety of reasons.... but it is what it is. The box is totally set up for hydro with massive automatic/programmed everything....plug it in and leave it some to speak. they told me if I wasn't satisfied that in 6 months, they would buy it back from me....hahahahaha...I think not...you'd have to rip it ourt of my tightclenched fists you would!


do you think you would ever consider hydro?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe i said this before those plants are killer. not to much longer to go. and for your first indoor grow i dont think anyone could have done better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

I prolly will once I get my fill with soil....or maybe not....IDK....right now I am thinking of some other strains to consider.....I love the thought of Blue Moonshine - a narcotic like stone....I really enjoyed smokin' opium many moons ago.....generally I think that hydro is more complex. and greater potential for f*ck-ups......soil I believe is more forgiving....though I might be wrong on that.

I guess theres also the part that I like the idea of plants growing in soil....what I REALLY want to do...is now do an outdoor grow with everything that I have learned in the last 15 months! NOW THAT would be a blast....something like Thai-tanic! or an original haze....the NL x haze cross? hmmm....soo many choices....so much to do and so little time!


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 28, 2007)

ya its so hard to pick one so i just went for the color i liked best lol. and that was the g13 armageddon. but good luck.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

don't know if you saw his but I found a place where it lists over 700+ strains (opps.....just went to take a look and the site has been suspended.....hmmmmm) ... and like someone else said....there really are a few that are foundation but then from there the field is wide open. sort like the horse breeding I have done for years....the foundation genetics come from a half a dozen to a dozen individuals.....and the last 100 years of breeding have been based on those......I am really interested in getting into the breeding of these plants too........so much of a different reward.....a puff, an aroma, a taste, and a colour.....horses/foals - you feed them high quality hay....and they still just produce sh*t....no not really....I love my animals! all plant and animal alike!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 28, 2007)

if you have a method down that's working as well as yours it would be hard to change. I am in the same place with seeds, I still have some bc kush seeds left but I would like to try something different. There are just so many choices.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey man....yea thats the truth eh.....once something works.....tough to make urself change. But I expect the time will come to try something different....I got lots of ideas.....from designing my new house with an integrated grow room and all the fixin's...that part is very interesting....to planning the best in outdoor grows.....like what are the attributes one should look for for an ideaql outdoor grow.....this will dictate the land to focus on and what the critical elements will be.....this is all several years down the road....so nothing wrong with looking forward a little!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....yea thats the truth eh.....once something works.....tough to make urself change. But I expect the time will come to try something different....I got lots of ideas.....from designing my new house with an integrated grow room and all the fixin's...that part is very interesting....to planning the best in outdoor grows.....like what are the attributes one should look for for an ideaql outdoor grow.....this will dictate the land to focus on and what the critical elements will be.....this is all several years down the road....so nothing wrong with looking forward a little!


that's cool...I live in the country but the city is closing in on me, to the point I had stop breeding my border collies. This spring I am putting my property on the market so I can move to more acreage, I am going to build a building for cars, dogs and weed etc., I have been thinking of an indoor/outdoor grow area...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

thats a cool idea......I like that.....cars....hmmm...don't get me started with that....hahahahahaha.....but I do like the combo idea.....a total play roomj for the young at heart!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

bongspit said:


> that's cool...I live in the country but the city is closing in on me, to the point I had stop breeding my border collies. This spring I am putting my property on the market so I can move to more acreage, I am going to build a building for cars, dogs and weed etc., I have been thinking of an indoor/outdoor grow area...


 i would say i am envious but i dont get jealous. it is a useless emotion but i am happy for you because acreage and weed and cars=*my dream*. just sounds awesome to me. good luck(oh yeah i am a tad bit envious haha)


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 28, 2007)

bongspit said:


> that's cool...I live in the country but the city is closing in on me, to the point I had stop breeding my border collies. This spring I am putting my property on the market so I can move to more acreage, I am going to build a building for cars, dogs and weed etc., I have been thinking of an indoor/outdoor grow area...


Kewl, another 'Dog' person 

Bongspit, you train/compete or just breed?

I live remote and the country is closing in on me!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Although I don't suppose it makes much difference, but you're only supposed to use Big Bud up to and including week 4 of flower. After that you're meant to switch to Overdrive.
> 
> I use most of the Advanced Nutrients products.


me too,,and here is the flowering feed schedule I got from the guy who sold me my Advanced Nutrients,,hope this helps anyone

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey HoLE thanks for posting that. I took a similar one right off their website...I will be militant with my next grow on sticking to their recommednations. For finishing this one off, I am gonna sort play by feel and what the plants are saying and doing.....thanks again!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey HoLE thanks for posting that. I took a similar one right off their website...I will be militant with my next grow on sticking to their recommednations. For finishing this one off, I am gonna sort play by feel and what the plants are saying and doing.....thanks again!

*_I can hear them from here............Feed me OVerdrive....overdrive..over_


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hahahaha....they're gitin' their fair share....I seem to be able to feed right now almost every twelve (12) hours? is that unusual....? maybe 18?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 28, 2007)

*Thanks Hole for posting that chart, that is something I need to work on .. nutes etc.. I have made lots of mistakes by doing something that I thought might be a good idea but usually turned out to be bad, so I'm going to stick with what I know works, things that I've first hand experienced and try to leave the experimenting alone, will be hard because it's in me blood but I would like a decent supply of smoke before screwing something up major league.. *


*PS: tahoe!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Hum. thanks for stopping in and some good thoughts for sure.

I took a couple of pics again last night - I am still struggling with my exposures....but I'll fix that. the buds seem to be poppping up everywhere. I even checked lower into the canopy, and although shielded from a major dose of light energy, there are so many it ain't even worth counting. I am totally in the dark as to how many and to what extent these will all develop. 

I see so many of the plants on here that are fast approaching their final call to order, and they are devoid of almost any lower vegetation with the exception of stems and buds. I have left mine so far completely untrimmed...a rather unkemp bush you may say. Looking from the side, and into this dense bush......hmmmmm....can you smell that?........although dense it is fully airy and uncluttered inside....lots of air movement, lots of light and otherwise great growth. *With all the debate about trimming I am wondering if I am missing doing an important step here?*

Seems to me that the BigBud on the right side reaching tall will likely need to be tied over in the next day or so....It still baffles me that the "forest" pics are of only three plants, One BigBud on either side (you can see those insanely small stems!) and the main Top44 steamin' screamin' bitch in the middle.

Anyhow, I am not going to raise the slighest peep of complaint. I love my plants. they are as gorgeous as I could have ever expected. I will try and retake the "forest" pics later after lights on, but for now a couple shots for you to enjoy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

oh and yesterday was Day 48 from sprout - Day 29 (Top44) amd Day 22 (BigBud) flowering.

These are two pic of each "corner" of the box with the BigBud tiney tiny stems showing themselves...and the sourrounding buddage from Miss Racy Top44.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good tahoe,very slight leaf tip stress from to much heat,but otherwise looking good and healthy.
My plants always end up with that slight leaf tip stress as well as i have no ventilation either.

On a bum note though i would never grow bigbud again as it was to weak for my high tolerance levels but i do recall you saying previously that you havent had a good smoke for a long time so you should be fine.
I used bigbud in my crosses to add size and structure but they have a very low thc content as weed goes.

If i had to grow big bud again i would leave them for as long as possible and take the couch lock high and not go for thc


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Nat. thanks for looking in and providing your feedback. Sharp eye you are....that I have also noticed though I am more convinced that this is the leading edge of a very minor nute burn (I believe that I am at the cusp of over-nuting). The temps are generally 65-75 unless I misunderstand the principle of light burn.....

The BigBud story has been told. I appreciate your comments and confirmation. True, I have not had any in a long time, and I have always had a pretty low tolerance so I feel comfortable with this. but you're right, I prolly won't grow again, depending on the final results of course.

I am keenly researching the different srains and I would like to try NL or a Haze variant.

Thanks again ro your thoughts, always muchly appreciated!


----------



## email468 (Dec 29, 2007)

They look really good and healthy tahoe! nice job.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat. thanks for looking in and providing your feedback. Sharp eye you are....that I have also noticed though I am more convinced that this is the leading edge of a very minor nute burn (I believe that I am at the cusp of over-nuting). The temps are generally 65-75 unless I misunderstand the principle of light burn.....
> 
> The BigBud story has been told. I appreciate your comments and confirmation. True, I have not had any in a long time, and I have always had a pretty low tolerance so I feel comfortable with this. but you're right, I prolly won't grow again, depending on the final results of course.
> 
> ...


Try to find some lavender,hashberry or black domina.
You wont be dissapointed


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

black Domina is on my list of top 5....as is Blue Moonshine, Black Jack, Willie Nelson and Matanuska. thoughts?

Also....do you have any furhter comments re: light vs. nute burn? 



natmoon said:


> Try to find some lavender,hashberry or black domina.
> You wont be dissapointed


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> black Domina is on my list of top 5....as is Blue Moonshine, Black Jack, Willie Nelson and Matanuska. thoughts?
> 
> Also....do you have any furhter comments re: light vs. nute burn?


Ive grown matanuska tundra before and it was very strong shit.
I personally thought it tasted pretty weird.
I crossed it into my strains in the hope of getting some thing like the strength of matanuska thunderfuck into my strains.

I have heard good things about blue moonshine but i have never grown it myself,its basicaslly just blueberry really,great stuff be careful with the nutes.
I know nothing of the other strains all though i have heard of willie nelson.

As to the nute burn i didnt notice any browned tips that suggest the beginning of nute burn but i suppose i cant really see them properly in the pics.
If they have the curling down thing and they dont have brown tips then its heat.


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat. thanks for looking in and providing your feedback. Sharp eye you are....that I have also noticed though I am more convinced that this is the leading edge of a very minor nute burn (I believe that I am at the cusp of over-nuting). The temps are generally 65-75 unless I misunderstand the principle of light burn.....
> 
> The BigBud story has been told. I appreciate your comments and confirmation. True, I have not had any in a long time, and I have always had a pretty low tolerance so I feel comfortable with this. but you're right, I prolly won't grow again, depending on the final results of course.
> 
> ...


Wont grow again?? why would you do that to yourself? Those are some nice looking plants. you should keep that shit going!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks....appreciate your personal feedback on this strain stuff.. and the specific mention of the benefits/challenges.

I will take some specific pics to try and show better.....but your guidance is most appreciated.....particularly the last statement of specific behavious and appearance. thanks again!

BTW - still waiting for my ultimateears to arrive...then I can fill you in on their first-hand performance! hahahahaha


natmoon said:


> Ive grown matanuska tundra before and it was very strong shit.
> I personally thought it tasted pretty weird.
> I crossed it into my strains in the hope of getting some thing like the strength of matanuska thunderfuck into my strains.
> 
> ...


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Ratty696 said:


> Wont grow again?? why would you do that to yourself? Those are some nice looking plants. you should keep that shit going!!


The big bud looks beautiful and tahoes done a great job on it but it has about 5% thc if your lucky.

I prefer 22% thc myself.

This also means i have to smoke less to get the same high and i am not coughing all day long.

Having said that i know people who *don't* like my stuff as its to strong and makes them spin out.
Big buds a great daytime smoke


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks....appreciate your personal feedback on this strain stuff.. and the specific mention of the benefits/challenges.
> 
> I will take some specific pics to try and show better.....but your guidance is most appreciated.....particularly the last statement of specific behavious and appearance. thanks again!
> 
> BTW - still waiting for my ultimateears to arrive...then I can fill you in on their first-hand performance! hahahahaha


Yeah man i am saving up for the dance versions of those earbuds as i have a dent in my head from my heavy old earphones


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 29, 2007)

natmoon said:


> The big bud looks beautiful and tahoes done a great job on it but it has about 5% thc if your lucky.
> 
> I prefer 22% thc myself.
> 
> ...


Ok I think I read that wrong. Thought you ment wont grow again period. Didnt realize you just ment the strain. lol I'm an idiot sometimes


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey no prob ratty.....it real matters what the results are for the final product. I still have some BigBud seeds so I have the option. They have grown extremely well, though I have heard of the potency issue with this strain. I am just looking down the road and seeing what else might be of interest. I also have more Top44 seeds and this has also worked very well for me.

The bottom line is I am not a copious smoker...and my tolerance always has been low....i will just enjoy the fruits of my labour, and supplement that joy with that of growing some more of whatever I decide in the long run.....thanks for popping in and commenting....anyone/everyone is always welcome!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey no prob ratty.....it real matters what the results are for the final product. I still have some BigBud seeds so I have the option. They have grown extremely well, though I have heard of the potency issue with this strain. I am just looking down the road and seeing what else might be of interest. I also have more Top44 seeds and this has also worked very well for me.
> 
> The bottom line is I am not a copious smoker...and my tolerance always has been low....i will just enjoy the fruits of my labour, and supplement that joy with that of growing some more of whatever I decide in the long run.....thanks for popping in and commenting....anyone/everyone is always welcome!


Cross that bigbud into a strong strain and youll have a great plant


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

now there's a plan...BigBud and.....hmmmmm.....with Black Jack....making Jack's Black Bud!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> now there's a plan...BigBud and.....hmmmmm.....with Black Jack....making Jack's Black Bud!


Pirates of the Caribbean weed
Jack Blacks Stash.
Know you know why captain jack was so crazy


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hahahaha....Jack's Black Magic.....my som loves those movies....we wathced the last one on DVD just yesterday again....great stories!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

k k k k k k ....its been raised in another thread about temps, and I got to thinking, that since I have winter n'all and my temps are between 65-75F...that maybe this will be a negative influence over my resion and THC production? any thoughts on this? I know I have read a lot where "temperate" plants are some of the most potent...but this just got me thinking again. maybe I should unplug my exhaust fan and see if I can get the heat up a little more? keep the intake fan going and leave the exhaust to be solely passive....? or.....as before...just leave well enuf alone and be content with the results....I think I have too much time on my hands...and not enuf bud ....YET??!?!?!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> k k k k k k ....its been raised in another thread about temps, and I got to thinking, that since I have winter n'all and my temps are between 65-75F...that maybe this will be a negative influence over my resion and THC production? any thoughts on this? I know I have read a lot where "temperate" plants are some of the most potent...but this just got me thinking again. maybe I should unplug my exhaust fan and see if I can get the heat up a little more? keep the intake fan going and leave the exhaust to be solely passive....? or.....as before...just leave well enuf alone and be content with the results....I think I have too much time on my hands...and not enuf bud ....YET??!?!?!


Other people say that having it go colder in the dark period makes more and better trics.
Who can you believe huh?
In my opinion it is all strain dependant,what one plant likes another one hates,if you feel like this might be a good idea for your plants then try it and see how it goes if you notice the slightest signs of stress stop doing it and i reckon thats the best advice to follow


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks man...common sense and to the point...apreciate your prompt feedback...cheers!


----------



## teddy24 (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice grow! keep up the good work


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks teddy....appreciate your positive feedback!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

k k k k k k k k...well...i tied off the BigBud girls.....basically the same as with the Top44, except with the BigBud....only tied the main top cola...hopefully this time ahead of any substantial height issues....i can't believe that I let them grow too tall....this is not an expected challenge....i have thought my challenge was going to be getting the plants to grow big enough. Well, I can confirm that this time around....that is NOT the challenge. Now it will be just to best manage all the under growth.

I am seriously thinking of doing some major trimming....though that all just scares me at this point....with things going so well and all....the objective would be to open up things down low, and provide the opportunity for the focus to be on the buds themselves. I would show a good detailed photo of the Top44 girl....but it is not practical or safe to remove her from the cab anymore.....i don't want to damage her in any way....I guess I'll just keep watching for now........


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats awsome man good for you. come havest time your gonna be HAPPY. best of luck tahoe.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks man...'preciate your visit, and your positive feedback! walk on...and walk tall!


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks tahoe im gonna stop by more often


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

ride hard, ride long....git put away wet each and every time....no holdin' back.....enjoy the journey cuz that's all there is! Walk on and walk tall folks!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 29, 2007)

what could you have done to keep them shorter? i guess you could top them more times .


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

yea.....that was prolly more of a rhetorical Q? topping could maybe have helped, and not vegeing for as long also (though really by some standards I hardly did - 19 and 26 days), thats likely what I will do in the future. I've seen folks vege for only 12 days? Though this seems to be to be a little extreme for sure. Training them and tieing them off does seem to be working well. it is amazing how within a couple of hours max...they are back pointing towards the lighting, and the side branches are snaking along full blast! 

anyhoooo...for now all's good. thanks for comining on by for the visit! catch ya later again! 



bongspit said:


> what could you have done to keep them shorter? i guess you could top them more times .


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh wow just saw the updated pics, looking great man! Your gonna have quite a yield with all that bushyness in there!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey robbie....thanks man...I'll prolly post some pics again today after lights on.....thanks for coming by.....walk on man!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok well here is the best way that i can show how i trim all the way through a plants 12/12 life cycle carefully and cleanly removing leafs here and there every day or 2.
I never cut of loads of leaf in one day and rarely remove any leaf during veg!!!
Just clip 3 or 4 a day all the way through flowering maybe more depending on the size of your plant and try to only clip of the ones that are shading bud areas to start with.
Here is a load of the pics from the last indica and sativa grow so you can see how they were very very leafy in the beginning to the end were they are almost scalped.
Hope this is what you were looking for if you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey Nat...thanks for all that....at this point....since I did not do what you have done......does one possibly go through the plant and trim out all the excess now....seems to me that would be an undue stress on the plant.....maybe some minor trimming back would not injure the plant as much and still gain some of the benefit....I guess that what I would like to determine? Of course the range of options goes from leave it alone and finish up as is....or the otehr extreme would be to do a full trimiming to make my plant look more like what u've created....or possibly anything in between....


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

natmoon, I LIKE THAT, I like it a lot!!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat...thanks for all that....at this point....since I did not do what you have done......does one possibly go through the plant and trim out all the excess now....seems to me that would be an undue stress on the plant.....maybe some minor trimming back would not injure the plant as much and still gain some of the benefit....I guess that what I would like to determine? Of course the range of options goes from leave it alone and finish up as is....or the otehr extreme would be to do a full trimiming to make my plant look more like what u've created....or possibly anything in between....


Yes mate it is to late to trim like i have done without stressing the plant.
You need to be slow and careful as not to stress them.
There will be no harm in trimming a few here and there every day or so to expose some more decent bud sites to a bit more light to your buds but do not scalp it all at once or it will probably die


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

k k k k k thanks I understand...appreciate the clarification....cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

well...i am lost for ideas about what to take pics of anymore.....and I keep having to tell myself that these are just three plants..........its just all comes out like a friggin' forest leaves and stems and buds everywhere? And I still have not got that good at the bud pic taking thing.....anyhooo....here's my garden this morning.....ENJOY!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well...i am lost for ideas about what to take pics of anymore.....and I keep having to tell myself that these are just three plants..........its just all comes out like a friggin' forest leaves and stems and buds everywhere? And I still have not got that good at the bud pic taking thing.....anyhooo....here's my garden this morning.....ENJOY!


Looks you were right tahoe.
I can see now that in your close ups its as you said ever so slight nute tip burn and not heat.
They are looking well apart from that though.
Do you use any kind of carb product i.e. molasses or anything like that to fatten the buds?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey man...thanks for coming on in.....no I have only been doing basic nutes with some added superthrive type (plantroids)....and then just a couple of days ago......started with overdrive.....I expect I would benefit from something like carboload? or even just molasses? whaddaya think?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man...thanks for coming von in.....no I have only been doing basic nutes with some added superthrive type (plantroids)....and then just a couple of days ago......started with overdrive.....I expect I would benefit from something like carboload? or even just molasses? whaddaya think?


Yeah man fatten those buds with something.
I use molasses but i am a cheap git
If you can use something proper


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

just to put this into perspective...these plants are today 49 days from sprout - the larger top44 is 19 days vege and 30 days flower, and the two BigBud are 26 days vege and 23 days flower.

I will see what I can find that will suit .... thanks again


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

since everyone is showing their bottoms...I guess I can throw mine into the ring as well. This is the root from the male that gave dearly and took one for the team. the majority of the visible and largest in diameter root filaments are towards the bottom and the outside....the inside of the pot was highly filamentous and stringy....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe those look great...does all your light come from the top? does it have any lower lighting?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

of course I much prefer the Tops in my Avatar....however, for these purposes these pics on my "other" tops will suffice.....the leaves are starting to show some nice crystals/trichomes forming.....


----------



## funnyguy (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice roots man good luck looking forward to see the weight of those 3 plants!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 30, 2007)

dude...our crops are real close to each other..yours are starting to look all dank and sticky...lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

only from the top...I have mental designs for improvement.....that will come in time though.... thanks for piping in! 


bongspit said:


> tahoe those look great...does all your light come from the top? does it have any lower lighting?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe those are looking nice and healthy. well down


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey thanks! yea me too....I have no reference point, and it really will all depend on the final phattening period...and what kinda bulk I can achieve....i am hopeful...



funnyguy said:


> Nice roots man good luck looking forward to see the weight of those 3 plants!


yea....thanks....I'm a very happy camper! 



bongspit said:


> dude...our crops are real close to each other..yours are starting to look all dank and sticky...lol


thanks man....preciate you coming by for the visit, and your compliments! 



bwinn27 said:


> tahoe those are looking nice and healthy. well down


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 30, 2007)

hi tahoe, your buds are looking very nice mate. i see the trich's starting to appear now. looking very very nice.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey thanks Hustla.....I see others an they are more developed.....I feeling......huh...ahhh....self concious...hahahahahahaha.....sort like I left in Gr8 in the gym showers....and all the OTHER bys.....hhmmmm....furgit it...I'm just mumblin'! hahahahahaha


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 30, 2007)

those plants are gettin better everyday. How tall do they stand?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

from the top of soil to the top of the cab in a full 34".....having tied over the maroity of the colas/stems, I have prolly about 4-6" clearance right now. but the main colas of each stem that has been tied over is invariably pointing back to the ceiling within hours. The most interesting result though is in one day the BigBud stems that is essentially horizontal has all the the intermediate buds growing like crazy.......like someone else said in another thread...its almost time lapse photography to look at them during the day....I love it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

just loving my plants so much, have to make polaroids of them every five minutes......f*ck now that shows my vintage doesn't it?!

1. this is the mostly horizontal top of one of the BigBuds...with all its side buds bursting out.

2. this is one of the main colas for the Top44

3. this is side bud development from the Top44

They started getting carboloaded yesterday....so the next few days will be telling....and it may be that I am only hopeful (not like me at all of course), they do seem to b kicking into high gear here in the last 24 hours....nuthin' like waiting....


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 30, 2007)

they look nice, what a beautiful plant!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Dec 30, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 30, 2007)

dude, those buds are going to be huge...


----------



## HoLE (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome tahoe,,all funnin aside,,you got those babies under control,,keep walkin,,yur doin fine,,my advice for any one wanting to grow BB,,if you don't have the height to grow it,,top that girl,,seems they come out about a foot or two less in the end,,depending on when and where and lighting and blah blah blah,,,lol,,sorry tired drunk and rambling

Keep on Growin

HoLE



Note:Everything I say is true,,and ya I am pretty frikken drunk and buzzed right NOW,,so if yur comin,,I'm ready


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey thanks Hustla.....I see others an they are more developed.....I feeling......huh...ahhh....self concious...hahahahahahaha.....sort like I left in Gr8 in the gym showers....and all the OTHER bys.....hhmmmm....furgit it...I'm just mumblin'! hahahahahaha


 i know the feeling, like uhh uhh its not an innie i swear. it is a outie and this water is really cold guys. plants look hairy like i like my women.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 30, 2007)

*Your plants are looking awesome and freakin growing yo, lmao @ tahoe and masta, I hated them showers as well, however it wasn't the size matter*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks Kaya....you know there is a strain Kaya? from Nirvana?

_*Kaya is a hearty strain bred for rougher climates or novice indoor growers. Leaning on the sativa side, Kaya grows big and tall yet finishes early. Kaya has a spicy flavour refreshingly different from Skunk and has a moderate T.H.C. level. She is pest resistant and can take the heat. Perfect for leaving somewhere with a g.p.s. and finding it again in fall. Kaya thrives in a greenhouse as well.*_ 



kayasgarden said:


> they look nice, what a beautiful plant!!!!!!


hey BB...thanks for dropping on in....and for the compliments.....cheers!


Blueberry2008 said:


> very nice!!


hahahahaha.....thats been the plan.....now if the plan succeeds....it'll be a time of celebration!! 


bongspit said:


> dude, those buds are going to be huge...


hey HoLE....as always thanks a million man! 


HoLE said:


> awesome tahoe,,all funnin aside,,you got those babies under control,,keep walkin,,yur doin fine,,my advice for any one wanting to grow BB,,if you don't have the height to grow it,,top that girl,,seems they come out about a foot or two less in the end,,depending on when and where and lighting and blah blah blah,,,lol,,sorry tired drunk and rambling
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha....too funny....kids and little boys.....how silly it all was!


mastakoosh said:


> i know the feeling, like uhh uhh its not an innie i swear. it is a outie and this water is really cold guys. plants look hairy like i like my women.


hey Hum.....thanks for dropping in.....have said before...this is fun? hahahahahaha 


Humboldt said:


> *Your plants are looking awesome and freakin growing yo, lmao @ tahoe and masta, I hated them showers as well, however it wasn't the size matter*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Tahoe, looking good. Do u think these will be done in February or sooner?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have Jan 12 as the socalled maturation date (i.e., 44 days flower), I guess we'll see how fast they go. I think they are going to be longer than that. I started socking the carbos to them. and they appear to be accelerating....and some people have talked about the speed at which these finish.....I'm in no rush....I'll let it do its thang.....watching closely...patiently......uuurrrrrrrggghhhhh....that hurts...hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 31, 2007)

What is a polaroids? An arctic hemorrh-oid?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahahahaha.....good one.....is that anything....like.....the plantroids I'm feeding my steaming [email protected]#! 


Your Grandfather said:


> What is a polaroids? An arctic hemorrh-oid?


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 31, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey thanks Hustla.....I see others an they are more developed.....I feeling......huh...ahhh....self concious...hahahahahahaha.....sort like I left in Gr8 in the gym showers....and all the OTHER bys.....hhmmmm....furgit it...I'm just mumblin'! hahahahahaha


hi tahoe, my last grow was like that ( not in the showers tho lol ). it was very slow in developing the buds then they just seemed to swell up in the last few weeks. dont give up hope yet tho mate cos they will come through with pleasing results. happy new year to you and i hope all your grows are great ones next year.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

back at ya hustla! thans so much for the encouragement....all the best in the new year to you and yours! cheers and happy growing!


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 31, 2007)

hey bro happy new years!!! All the best!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

well...these are the LAST pics of the year.....just to say happy new year to all....and thanks for all your input, advice, and support.....Cheers!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 31, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well...these are the LAST pics of the year.....just to say happy new year to all....and thanks for all your input, advice, and support.....Cheers!


they are to the point now every time you post pics I can see a big difference...HAPPY NEW YEAR...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to you Tahoe...I have enjoyed your grow, and witty gregarious humor...
+1 rep to you mate!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new years to you, your fam, and of course your plants!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Tahoe, thanks for all the help and advice these past couple months!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chiceh, HoLE, fdd, YGF, Logan, bw, Hum, hustla, EF, SW, masta, LDB, Harkin, CCB, Sublime, ratty, tdubc, Skunk, Nat, Bong, DC, robbie, and RHM........many thanks for the news years greetings!....2007 was a monumental year for me.....highlighted with much significant progress forward, and confirmation of a most suitable chosen the path . .... cheers to all. ....  .....  ....  ....  ....  .... Walk On!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> Chiceh, HoLE, fdd, YGF, Logan, bw, Hum, hustla, EF, SW, masta, LDB, Harkin, CCB, Sublime, ratty, tdubc, Skunk, Nat, Bong, DC, robbie, and RHM........many thanks for the news years greetings!....2007 was a monumental year for me.....highlighted with much significant progress forward, and confirmation of a most suitable chosen the path . .... cheers to all. ....  .....  ....  ....  ....  .... Walk On!


yay,though I walk through,,,,No,,thats not it,,,,,we are gathered here today,,,,,no no no ,,,Here yee,,here yee,,,,,,no,,wrong speach still,,,errrrrrr,,,,,,Ya,,what tahoe said^^^^^^^^^^^^,,good luck in 08 tahoe,,and you know what I always say........

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

thks man.....you the....HoLE!......glad to hear u enjoyed your partay...and the folllowup activities...hehehehehe.....cheers man!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 1, 2008)

A prosperous new year wished to all at RIU... I had a good party myself, and right now have my good friend charlie nursing me through the hangover.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

here here to charlie! HNY man...glad you had a good one!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> A prosperous new year wished to all at RIU... I had a good party myself, and right now have my good friend charlie nursing me through the hangover.


HoLE raises his beer,,avoid a hangover,,stay drunk,,lol,,HNY skunkush

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 1, 2008)

HNY everyone!!! hope you guys aren't to sick


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey FG.....not me....thanks for the cheers! and back at ya! walk on!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year tahoe. any new pic's


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

guess I could...just put some last night...I'll take a couple just for this new year! brb.....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

hurry up there ole timer,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

at special request, the requisite New Year's Day pics. first pics of 2008. scheduled maturation Jan 12. I think there is more than 2 weeks left? But this being my first indoor grow, I really have no clue...they are starting to move along rather quickly it seems now?

These show the overall view and what is apparent to me is the number of bud sites.....though I know some people frown upon such hapzard growth....no skill in this grow....agreed....for my first, I'll take it. the tying seems to have made an unbelieveable difference in the volume of overall development....ENJOY!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

those look real pretty,,nice job so far tahoe,my closet opens in almost 2 hours,,I didn't see them yesterday,,so I can't wait,,good growin man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

and for some bud pic aficianados....I offers these....smaller and premature....but gettin' all grow'd up and begging to git F*CKED.....well....not this time....sorry! ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey HoLE surprises of the best kind eh...open them doors....and lookey there....what do we have....I look forward to your update! and thanks for dropping on in....another beer for the road!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey HoLE surprises of the best kind eh...open them doors....and lookey there....what do we have....I look forward to your update! and thanks for dropping on in....another beer for the road!


cheers brutha,,ran outta beer,,drinkin my hunnies Grand Marnier right now,,mmmmmmm,,hour and 25 minutes till lights on

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice looking plans Tahoe . Do you check the trichomes with a microscope?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

well I have been somewhat challenged in that department.....I have not been able to keep a steady hand....and so far have not clipped any leaves...but I suppose that is what I should do...I have just been trying to hand hold it....and at my age the parkinson's and alzheimers has settled in pretty good....hahahahahaha....I'll try again. So do all you folks clip a leave portion and look at it under the scope or am I totally being lame here?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

I just lean in on the bud with my pocket microscope to check am all over the plant. Not just the leaves. I don't pick leaves to see them, just get in close enough. 



tahoe58 said:


> well I have been somewhat challenged in that department.....I have not been able to keep a steady hand....and so far have not clipped any leaves...but I suppose that is what I should do...I have just been trying to hand hold it....and at my age the parkinson's and alzheimers has settled in pretty good....hahahahahaha....I'll try again. So do all you folks clip a leave portion and look at it under the scope or am I totally being lame here?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey thanks...I'll keep trying....seems like I can't keep it very still......more practice to find the method that works with my weathered harnds....hahahahahaha


----------



## bongspit (Jan 1, 2008)

I like your avatar tahoe...when I win the lottery I am going to get me one just like that....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

nay....no no ... you won't .... you said you like e'm rounded .... sumthin about banging a pubic bone, or cut by them razor hips.....hahahahaha....hell - I am tall and thin....I like to be able to lift them up and toss them around at will.....hahahahahaha....(gently...and with great love and cherishment o course) thanks for popping on in!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Tahoe.. Do you have a Microscope that has an adjusting focus. I find that if I turn my scope all the way one way, and just like Chiceh suggest, press right up against the buds, I get a clear steady look at the trichomes..I have some pics that I have been meaning to post of some trichomes that I shot. I will re-size them and show them off to ya!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hope you get a shot of them trichs soon, I'd like to see them, use two hands you should be used to it by now that's something I failed to do this first harvest invest in a micro, I was too focused on just growing some buds and now I look back on it .. I sure wish I woulda got one, Damn It! Oh well maybe next time...*


*PS: "Walk On Man!"*


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

These were taken with a point and shoot camera....With the help of a macro lens, that I held in front of the camera....Hope you likey...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

like the freakin' lost world eh?!! hahahahaha...thanks for sharing those and recommendations on scoping -= yes it focuses and is 60 - 100x...and Hum...thanks....will do my best! I went looking at proper macro lens for my DSLR .... and the day I went there was a crowd, and I didn't feel like hanging along.....I'll wait when the commercial rush is over.....in the meantime, I will use what I have....love pics...I hope I can do sometihng as decent as those...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Killer....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

I had problems holding it steady too. So now I grab a stool, sit in front of the plant, microscope in hand and I rest my elbow on my knee to hold it steady while looking through it. Mine goes from 60x to 100x as well. 



tahoe58 said:


> like the freakin' lost world eh?!! hahahahaha...thanks for sharing those and recommendations on scoping -= yes it focuses and is 60 - 100x...and Hum...thanks....will do my best! I went looking at proper macro lens for my DSLR .... and the day I went there was a crowd, and I didn't feel like hanging along.....I'll wait when the commercial rush is over.....in the meantime, I will use what I have....love pics...I hope I can do sometihng as decent as those...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks.....note to self....need to spend more time sitting in front of my plants......dreaming of the wastoidness forthcoming......end note to self.

New note to self......first must learn how to use the scope like a regular human.....end note to self


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

*So now I grab a stool, sit in front of the plant, microscope in hand and I rest my elbow on my knee to hold it steady while looking through it.
*_That helps alot...
Oh by the way Chiceh, I would not tell people that you like to grab stool, they may get the wrong idea....I know Tahoe is a bit of a freak.....
_


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

You funny, lol.  



daddychrisg said:


> *So now I grab a stool, sit in front of the plant, microscope in hand and I rest my elbow on my knee to hold it steady while looking through it.*
> _That helps alot..._
> _Oh by the way Chiceh, I would not tell people that you like to grab stool, they may get the wrong idea....I know Tahoe is a bit of a freak....._


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

there a story there....that no one needs to hear.....OMFFG.....! hahahahahaha....


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Story time!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hahahaha....i spent the first 8 months of my career as a biologist, following wolves for days and weeks and picking up their sh*t for food analysis.....and let me tell you....hiking in the dead of a July summer with easy 30-35C temps, and a 100lb pack....and WAY too much wolf sh*t....hahahahaha...learned a lot, wouldn't trade the experience for a thing.....but still makes me laugh!! but even then.....now 28 years ago.....i had my weed - or more often than not .... honey oil at that time....!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

shitty story Tahoe! LOL, I had to collect my dogs shit for a few days...4 dogs died of poisoning on my street, and my dog was the only survivor. Somebody thought it would be a good idea to put gofer poison in something that the dogs were attracted to. So sick..Anyhow I found the pellets in my dogs crap...We got lucky that she lived..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

whoa....thats lucky...I'm happy for you...that would have been very tragic......sick friggin' people .....I remeber saying to my dad....I just don't understand...his answer - you're not supposed to .... it not rational on the same level....weird what makes some people tick...cheers!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hard to understand something that you are not....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

oh well...I certainly don't profess to understand everything....most or least ? not sure yet...UVB light and its influence over growth potential.....hooo-huummmmm.....but I have apparently gained Idiot status.....I am pleased....


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL, Yeah Munch Box has some issues with ya! Walking on....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

yup......I expect he's not the only one......walking on works for me.......hahahahaha.....


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Check this one, It works very well as a desktop pic....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey thanks man! looks awesome!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

hi tahoe any new pic's for me lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

my my son....you are a demanding lil'tyke.....hahahahaha....j/k.......prolly later today...or tomorrow....


bwinn27 said:


> hi tahoe any new pic's for me lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool and yes give meeeeeeeee those pic's lol. no but really cant wate tahoe thanks


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

your new avatar should hold me over till you post new pic's lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

welll if thats the case,,......then she should at least me looking at you.....hahahahaha...really....its gonna have to wait...I am trying to get thruogh some other time sensitive stuff right now.... thanks for aksing though!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you very very much lol. im posting some new pics in a little bit and already posted some of the seedlings. the one with three leaves is cool i think.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

you're quite welcome....yea I took a brief look and did not leave a moment.....I like the three leaved one too.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 2, 2008)

Outrageous looking plants 

I should be so fortunate.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks YGF.....a couple of things on the dynamic front.....(1) molasses and Overdrive added to the nutrient mix a couple of days ago....plants totally exploding in every direction....though does seem that as of this AM....vertical growth has now slowed considerably! (2) I took the trimming shears to many the outrageously humongous fan leaves that were scattered all over and beneath. Basically, I have essnetially opened up the canpoy to let more light to the mutliple bud sites throughout the canopy and vertical structure of the plant. If it works anything like the supercropping or tying off, I will be floored once again. Caution was taken to be very conservative in the fan leave removal and hopefully not negatively influence the overall growth potential....though I suppose this was a little of guessing too. This effort stemed from the discusion around lollippopping and enhancing the light penetration into the canopy....

This morning the plants look awesome....though retaining the requisite unkemp growth that has become the signature of this grow.....mostly uncontrolled and flying by the seat of my pants....hahahahahaha


----------



## HoLE (Jan 2, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks YGF.....a couple of things on the dynamic front.....(1) molasses and Overdrive added to the nutrient mix a couple of days ago....plants totally exploding in every direction....though does seem that as of this AM....vertical growth has now slowed considerably! (2) I took the trimming shears to many the outrageously humongous fan leaves that were scattered all over and beneath. Basically, I have essnetially opened up the canpoy to let more light to the mutliple bud sites throughout the canopy and vertical structure of the plant. If it works anything like the supercropping or tying off, I will be floored once again. Caution was taken to be very conservative in the fan leave removal and hopefully not negatively influence the overall growth potential....though I suppose this was a little of guessing too. This effort stemed from the discusion around lollippopping and enhancing the light penetration into the canopy....
> 
> This morning the plants look awesome....though retaining the requisite unkemp growth that has become the signature of this grow.....mostly uncontrolled and flying by the seat of my pants....hahahahahaha


I like that your totally honest in the last part,,cheers tahoe

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey man....cornerstones....honesty and integrity....builds trust....and there is little that can shake trust...if it is real. the interesting part is finding the real trust, and that which...well...isn't so real. thanks for the thoughts....I 'preciate that a lot!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

you started overdrive how old are your plants again. and posted some new pics if you wanna check them out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

52 days from sprout, and 33/26 days flower.....


bwinn27 said:


> you started overdrive how old are your plants again. and posted some new pics if you wanna check them out.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice im starting overdrive tomorrow it will be day 35 of flowering for me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard some phemonenal comments about it.....I guess I am sorta seeing it first hand....but I have little baseline to compare to this being my first indoor grow 'n all.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

My dinners ready dude(are you a dude?)
Will pop back later to see your pics


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

well...I don't seem to be able to stay away from looking and popping pics....I love these plants....here are some from this afternoon. Day 52 from sprout (33/26 days flower Top44/BigBud).


----------



## Kestas (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great lots of buds sites too!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks...I'll be interested in the follow up now that I have thinned and allowed for more light penetration deep into the plants....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 2, 2008)

given some height,,they woulda been some Tall Cool Women in the Green Dress,,lookin very healthy tahoe,,nice work my man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

hehehehehe....thanks HoLE....guess we'll see if they get phat or not....?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice tahoe thanks for the pic's


----------



## bongspit (Jan 2, 2008)

hey tahoe...tell me about overdrive...I am going to the hydro store tommrrow...I might grab some...pics look great...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks....Overdrive.....from the packaging label..... 
_Advanced Nutrients Overdrive is an ultra premium flower booster with an extremely extensive and very complex array of phosphorus and potassium sources. Hormones and catalytic agents are added in order to pack on extra girth and weight that produce unparalleled flower and oil production during the critical last weeks of flowering when plants show the most sizeable gains._


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin damn good there Tahoe, thanx for the pics and for stopping by the journals.

Appreciate it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks goin' back to you....good to see you come by....and thanks for the thoughts....cheers man!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

Plants look great,very healthy but ever so slightly stretched.
They definitely need that overdrive or some kind of carb to fatten them up.
Otherwise they are perfect.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2008)

They do look nice a vibrant green Tahoe. I would also recommend that bloom fortifier until the last 2 weeks before you harvest. Helps ripen and fatten them up. Good Job.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those buds look nice I hope to god my plants look as good as your mine. Im hoping for females.


----------



## Hanky (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin Great tahoe . 44 is definitely on my list now.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Tahoe....good morning....they're looking great buddy!

Is the flowering stretch pretty much over now, or are they still growing much?

Those buds are gonna get fat in the next couple of weeks man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hey Nat....thanks....I would hazard a guess that this is a direct function of my boneheadedness going to 14-10 for a week after two weeks of 12-12.....I felt it wasn't proper, and they were vegeing madly so I returned to the tried and true. I thought I would try something, only to determine it was a poor decision. At the time I felt they were still salvageable but the influence of that week is I believe observeable. 


natmoon said:


> Plants look great,very healthy but ever so slightly stretched.
> They definitely need that overdrive or some kind of carb to fatten them up.
> Otherwise they are perfect.


thanks Chiceh....they're on Overdrive and Molasses now .... I too hope they will phatten up some. 


Chiceh said:


> They do look nice a vibrant green Tahoe. I would also recommend that bloom fortifier until the last 2 weeks before you harvest. Helps ripen and fatten them up. Good Job.


thanks robbie. good luck with your grow too! 


robbie82 said:


> Those buds look nice I hope to god my plants look as good as your mine. Im hoping for females.


thanks, I am very curious about the smoke....the growing part has been more than enough fun... 


Hanky said:


> Lookin Great tahoe . 44 is definitely on my list now.


I believe the flower sretch is over as of likely yesterday....I really started to notice that the atmosphere had changed.... so a couple of weeks ya think?


SnowWhite said:


> Yo Tahoe....good morning....they're looking great buddy!
> 
> Is the flowering stretch pretty much over now, or are they still growing much?
> 
> Those buds are gonna get fat in the next couple of weeks man


I think that is my focus now, tending to them during these last few weeks and making sure they achieve their optimal growth considering where they are right now. Some interesting lessons along the way, and I think they are in pretty good shape. I like how they look. the opening of the canopy outta make some improvement in overall yield....but we;ll see. thanks again for all your positve and constructive feedback......I am here because all of your help and assistance and support!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 3, 2008)

good for you tahoe im happy for ya. and this is only your first grow just think what the next one will be like. i posted some pics if you want to check them out. have a good one tahoe.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

You never know mate,the 14/10 thing may have slightly stretched them but it may also have some benefits.
Until weed is legalized and the real scientists do all these tests we will never know for sure about such intricate things


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 3, 2008)

tahoe is a real scientist... he used to be a botanist.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> tahoe is a real scientist... he used to be a botanist.


Cool,i never knew that.
I will have to pay more attention to what he says from now on


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 3, 2008)

yes many lessons you cant learn from books comes with growing first hand.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 3, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes many lessons you cant learn from books comes with growing first hand.


 
This would be true of most things, I imagine. to read of the Amazon could in no way educate you as much as visiting there yourself.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 3, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> This would be true of most things, I imagine. to read of the Amazon could in no way educate you as much as visiting there yourself.


right on skunkushybird


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

and ain't it funny when we're growing up and our teachers and our parents and our elders are all fulla sh*t and we OF COURSE know better (believe me....that was me....ahahahahaha).....sortalike a turning of the tides as one gets older...and begins to recognizre the "true" value of first hand experience. I have spent 27 years in my professional field, and although certainly have had my share of hands on experience, there is never a moment to stop learning....just think of it as....._you stop learning_.....and when you start off at the bottom again (this hobby for me) it is it's own reward to be learning all over again!.....thanks for all the kind and supportive comments.....cheers.....and Walk On!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

If marijuana is legalized, we can open a marijuana store and hire tahoe as our Dr. of Weed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahahaha Bongspit....when I had visions of receiving an honourary PhD I had no idea it would be in horticulture! hahahahahaha....another piled high and deeper acolade?.....I feel totally blessed! thank you so much.....but I would and will continue to look to all those with the real experience here and seek their guidance.....and those with fresh ideas and initiative to ride herd on the boundaries of established practice.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You never know mate,the 14/10 thing may have slightly stretched them but it may also have some benefits.
> Until weed is legalized and the real scientists do all these tests we will never know for sure about such intricate things


Real scientists won't smoke the end result and if they did, they probably don't smoke enough weed to make a valid "stoner" determination. 

However, I do agree with Tahoe, in that, once a plant is in a 'mode' either flowering or veg...it takes some strong mojo to change it. It appears the plants are flowering, if so, then the additional hours of lumens (food) can not hurt the plant. 

With maximum respect to everyone here..... who was "The Decider" (and you can't say George Bush) that determined 12/12 was 'The Number'. I don't know of anyone who is doing what Tahoe is doing or attempting to do. For my 2 cents, I say - Give it a good go Tahoe

*Of course, this is my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hey man.....thanks for the change....your two cents is always fair coinage! I paper/book by Clark (Cannabis Botany) goes into some detail about the 11-13 and 12-12 - he discusses Latitude and Photoperiod in chapter 4 - but I expect that this was sumthin figured out earlier than that - as has been discussed in the Phytochrome thread....the dark period has a direct link to the biochemical exchanges and the limitations are related to the accumulation of dark related metabolites.

YGF.....i will do more proper testing/experimenting once I have a supply of some bud to make sure my idiot brain still keeps ticking....and doesn't get caught in a groove and repeat itself over and over again ad nauseum.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

well.....a lights out approaches.....I am greeeted with the following....they are continuing to grow well, and the BigBud is living up to its name in surpassing the Top44 in bud development....even though it is smaller and less mature....well I suppose more mature....depending on what I mean by mature......can idiot and mature be used in the same sentence? sorry, I digress.....again. Anyhoo.....these are the girls, in all their splendor, frosting is coming, and single individual hairs are going orange. I am as has been said....in a very happy place. 

1. one of the 10+ main colas of the Top44

2. side budding along tied Top44 branching

3. the BigBug popping rocks all over the place


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

I see the scissors have been put to work


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

and some bud closeups....

1. thru 5. - BigBud top cola


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahaha..yes they have...and the light penetration has made quite a difference in the ancillary buds deeper in the canopy....its sort cool to ewatch them all blossoming....I am going to be very curious about the final final for this Top44 plant! WHAT FUN!! 


natmoon said:


> I see the scissors have been put to work


EDIT ***** my earphones are coming by FedEx tomorrow.....yiipppeeee!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Great electrolyte balance on the bigbud as well,the leaves are really reaching for it which is very good
Let me know how they are(earbuds)


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

yuppers....will do...thanks for the positive feedback....those are the sorts of things that I have no baseline to measure from and gain the greatest insight from. 


natmoon said:


> Great electrolyte balance on the bigbud as well,the leaves are really reaching for it which is very good
> Let me know how they are(earbuds)


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice crystals forming already. Should be some very nice buds.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks LDB....I remain rather impatient....but in time I believe this will show me that it is a decent grow and decent results.....I look forward to watching the changes in the next weeks.......!!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

it may be because I'm stoned....but those plants are scary...this one is tahoe feeding his top 44...this one is tahoe explaining what the robin egg blue ribbon is for...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahahaha....too funny....thanks man....the second link didn't work for me?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe this is better...sometimes this machine befuddles me...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahahah.....I need to have a sit down with you so that we can smoke ourselves into oblivion.....and talk of the finer things in life....like good humour...and fast cars....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

I like a fast car...well...I like weed too...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

a fast car ('63 split window - one of my favs).....say maybe some SpeedQueen.....a little Deep Purple Highway Star....and some chicks.....a hot summer day....a deserted beach....a stocked cooler of brownpops! ......I guess I'm gitin a little ahead of myself....but hey it was a fun trip.....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

my son drives my corvette to and from school(330 mi round trip) his car only gets 12 mpg and the corvette gets 22 mpg...I think he uses it for it's intended purpose...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahahahah.....I'm sure his does! you seen the pics of the new ZR-1 2009?? I know its not the same but.....still purdy nice!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

it would be hard to pick the most perfect corvette, but this might be it...I prefer the older ones myself...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

me too actually.....even then I'd have a tough time picking one? mind you that decision challenge crosses MANY manufacturers for me..hahahahah...I always say I could fill at thirty car garage in seconds if given the option....hahahahaha....my absolute favorites - 1962 Ferrari 250GTO (Nick Mason has one), 1995 Mclaren F1 (Nick Mason has one), 1962 Ferrari 250GT SWB Competizione, 1967 Ferrari 275GTB4, 1985 Ferrari 288GTO (Nick Mason has one), 1994 Ferrari F40, 2007 Ferrari FXX Evoluzione.......I could go on and on and on.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 3, 2008)

I have always been a american hot rod person, except for a few datsun 240z...and they usually ended up getting smallblock chevy motors...my brother had a ferrari dino 60s? I love the sound it made when it hit 7500 rpm...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

yea....mechanical symphony....a screaming V12.....totally brings me to my knees....but then theres the 427's from the mid sixties like a '67 427/435 with sidepipes.....whhooooaaaaa!!!!! 66 AC Shelby 427 Competition or FIA 289 or a COPO Camaro totally stealth 427, 70 'Cuda with the hurst pistol grip, '69 Boss 429 'stang....oh man.....i just freakin love cars....sooooo much!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 3, 2008)

DOWN BOY!!!!!! You are going to SHOOT YOUR WAD!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahahaha.....hahahahahahahaha.....hahahahahahaha....yea...well....me and cars.....just talk to anyone that knows me reasonably well.....its a passion/obsession.....I always say it started when my mom won a Lotus Formula One pedal car in a draw, and I screamed around out basement as what I expect was like 4-5 yrs old. I also remember getting an early Ferrari formula car but a metal model like prolly 1:18 with exchangeable wheels and intricate detail. I watch Formula One, and I have been to races most memorable at Brands Hatch in 1986....that was truly one of those memorable moments in ones life.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

so hoser folks from all over the world...today's topic is.....uhhhmmm.....Doug....whaddya wanna talk about today? oh ya like hosehead over here.....I got one of my plants growing two ...count em two tops....after I topped.....but not yur regular topping....I did this well after the flowering had started....and it got too tall and got damaged and fried itself a little....hey doyug....ya think the plant got stoned ....heheheheh....like wattev....anyhow....pass me them smokes....you hosehead! ok ok ok like there is fully flowering bud and fried itself.....hey Doug....do ya think......ahhh suddup ya freakin' hosehead you already acked me that!.....k k k k ;like the two heaed monster ..look at these pics! now two more fully flowering heads appears.....

Ok ok ok ok nuf bout that...what else.....well, maybe just an update of the grobox progress....I p[ulled a pic from like a week ago, and side by side with the one from this week.......whhhooooaaaa!!! the buds...they coming. they coming strong! k k k k k k....Doug pass me them smokes I said....and give HoLE a call and see if he can pick up some more beer for us.....I think we need another 12 - 24s....of Canadian eh! hahahahahahaha

1. the two headed flowering monster...
2. the main cola from BigBud biatch
3. Jan 4 - the overview 
4. Dec 28th - the overview

and for those that do not find entertainment in bud/plant pics.....something for you....MySpaceTV Videos: Great White North ...eh by ...


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

nice tahoe. there starting to get thicker


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks bw.....absolutely not fast enuf for me....but it'll have to do! hahahahaha


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

i know what you mean it sucked waiting. but there getting bigger and thats allways good lol.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh man looking good.

This is your grow in one smilie.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahahaha robbie....good smilie! thanks


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 4, 2008)

they are looking very nice now mate, lol i wish mine were at this stage. 

hustla


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha robbie....good smilie! thanks


Haha.....yea and PS your the avatar master....


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

what are you feeding your plants besides overdrive are you using carb's


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

molasses, regular flowering nutes, and sumthin called Plantroids.....like a superthrive or whatever.....I am going to go with the full and proper Advance system next time...they sent me a years supply with my Box.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have a description of the molasses or a possible link to the product I am curious...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Have to say that that top in your first pic there looks a bit scraggly and droopy?
Did it get some heat stress or is that from that slight nute burn and you flushing them out?
Apart from that they look green and very healthy.

I am going to purchase some proper nutes this time as well and see how i do with them.
I have chosen the brand ionics as my first attempt at moving away from miracle grow and tomato food.
They have a soil formula with separate bottles for veg and bloom and is nicely priced and has good reviews.

I am still going to try to add some molasses as well.

Hopefully i wont end up with brown and crispy plants as i know my strain hates strong nutes so half strength only all the way through and see how it goes for me.
I wont feed mine anything at all though for another 4 weeks yet except maybe a light swig of molasses.

Glad you liked my japanese scissors they are compared to normal scissors anyway like some kind of samurai swords slapped together.
I got them for free with my light


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

score man....got those with your light...thats great....

yea that first pic....my general sense when I look at my buds versus those of others.....we're always comparing right?! .....its that they are a little flimsy, thin and biafran like. I did not get nute burn....it was the bud touching the glass, after which I tied off, and then left for a few days to see what would happen...then popped the top off cuz it was obviously not growing again....and up pops two in its place....no I didn't flush either....

I think the flimsiness and thinness is from a variety of factors....they are slower maturing overall....and I am attributing this to overall lower temps...lately I have barely been able to maintain 70F lights on....and I already have a heater at the intake fan....so I have settled in that they will be slower and longer....

Hey Nat....got my earphones....they are totally amazing...I'll post some pics....

I will also take pics of the Molasses I am using...and post them too!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool.

If you look at your first 2 pics all i am comparing is your own pics.
Your second pic along bud looks perfect,but the first pic that stem looks not so happy and a bit scraggly i was just wondering what had happened to it.
Hopefully a constructive crit


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

oic....yea well that one (scraggly) was the damaged one and has started regrowing after I popped the top....it is from the Top44....while the other one is the main top cola of the BigBud....maybe strain differential too? cuz even another shot of one of the main colas of the Top44 does not look that diferent? crits always well.....disrespect...not...walk on Nat!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the new pic tahoe. i love pic's


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahh that explains that then.
Is 2 diff plants


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh ok...thats good to hear....thanks for the discussion though


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

the EarBuds....and the Blackstrap Molasses....

1. the ultimate EarBuds
2. with their own carrying case
3. and interchangeable inserts for a better fit.....they sound like NUTHIN I have ever heard!
3. Crosby's Blackstrap Molasses
5. nutritional info.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

seeing that fdd and I have been incarcerated into the institution for supreme idiots......we actually got rooms beside each other..........I thought I would make a last breakfast for supreme idiots....ahhhh......this is so good....but then....wattev....I'm just another idiot!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Who are these comments aimed at?
Me for saying what i said about thc drops?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

chill man...no absolutely not....walk on.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

How Do you apply the syrup to the plants, and in what quantities?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

a cup of hot water....I used two tablespoons of molasses....and then pour that mixture well stirred and mixed into 3.8L (not quite a gallon?) 


robbie82 said:


> How Do you apply the syrup to the plants, and in what quantities?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok cool,well i would still like to say that i meant no harm and my intention was not to belittle anyone.

Great earphones they look very cool.
I gather from you saying its like nothing you've ever heard before that they are great.
I have never seen molasses in milk type cartons before only jars,very novel to my eyes


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

no worries man....its all good.

yes they are totally amazing....but then I have only ever used the bargin ones before....

yeah funny how that is eh? different packaging...cheers man!



natmoon said:


> Ok cool,well i would still like to say that i meant no harm and my intention was not to belittle anyone.
> 
> Great earphones they look very cool.
> I gather from you saying its like nothing you've ever heard before that they are great.
> I have never seen molasses in milk type cartons before only jars,very novel to my eyes


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> a cup of hot water....I used two tablespoons of molasses....and then pour that mixture well stirred and mixed into 3.8L (not quite a gallon?)


How often do you do this once? And in what stage of flowering, sorry to bug in your own thread Im just nearing to where you are and wanna try this out badly.


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

i like this cartton does anybody else?


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

If this is your first grow how come you have a thread on the advanced cultivation forum talking about UVB, a subject you know little about?


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

How come you started your grow with cfls? that will limit your plants ability to produce resin to full potential when its mature. your plant looks like a skinny kid begging for a glass of milk.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

munch box said:


> How come you started your grow with cfls? that will limit your plants ability to produce resin to full potential when its mature. your plant looks like a skinny kid begging for a glass of milk.


*smack*

do you even know how to grow weed?


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

TAHOE how come you call me arrogant and annoying for making a joke about how i was relating canibus's natural tendencies to a dog wanting to dry hump everything it sees? If you have sensative eyes what the hell are you doing on a pot grow site?


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

where'd you go Tahoe? Did you send one of your goons after me?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Munch if you want some friends try sugar instead of lemons.


----------



## munch box (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome back natmoon. how was your vacation


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

munch box said:


> Welcome back natmoon. how was your vacation


If you want to chat on a proper level without anger or any weirdness or if you want me or tahoe or anyone else to check out your grow just ask me properly and i will.
Theres no need for this and i expect if you hassle tahoe you'll end up on vacation as well


----------



## bongspit (Jan 4, 2008)

what's this guys problem? tahoe did you piss in his/her cheerios or something?


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 4, 2008)

Munchbox you dont have to be such a prick. Tahoo is doing a great job and looks to me he knows what he's talkin about, so back off.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

MB - yes goons are on their way....be prepared...hahahahahaha...you utter fool.

MB - I post and make threads to learn. I realize this is beyond your mental capacity and do not expect you to understand.

Bongspit - it was fruit loops I believe....the generic brand.

robbie/Nat/Ratty...thanks guys!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 4, 2008)

jealousy is the sincerest from of flattery....


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> MB - yes goons are on their way....be prepared...hahahahahaha...you utter fool.
> 
> MB - I post and make threads to learn. I realize this is beyond your mental capacity and do not expect you to understand.
> 
> ...


No problem Tahoe. I hate assholes like that.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 4, 2008)

What a fuckin AZZ CLOWN.

Pay him NO MIND Tahoe, I've enjoyed your grow to the fullest my friend. You have taught me a lot and helped me with some problems and you have a PLACE on this site unlike munchbox the azz clown.

Farm Hard


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey Ratty....love ur bush!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

farming ultra-hard man! thanks RMH!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe,,whats up my elder,,see some jealousy kikkin in,,don't sweat it,,you got more smarts in your pinky than he has in his box,I think a 100 pages on your first indoor grow thread says,,you are totally likeable,,honest and give back what is given to you,and your plants are friggin rockin ,,,hope he likes Aerosmith,,keeps talkin shit like that and someone here will put him on Permanent Vacation

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe walk on lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahaha...hey HoLE.....just all the more fun.....verbal spears....landing in the dirt, and ever increasingly dulling their point....its all good! thanks for popping on in and for your ever continued support! Walk On!!


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Ratty....love ur bush!


If you love my bush now go check out the pics I just posted.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

1. main overview...three plants - two BigBud (sides) and one Top44 (central)
2. intermediate BigBud flowering.
3. Top44 intermediate flowering
4. Top44 intermediate flowering
5. BigBud main cola bud


----------



## HoLE (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> 1. main overview...three plants - two BigBud (sides) and one Top44 (central)
> 2. intermediate BigBud flowering.
> 3. Top44 intermediate flowering
> 4. Top44 intermediate flowering
> 5. BigBud main cola bud


 
for all those square dudes,,munch on this,,ya box

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Tahoe....looking good bro! Things getting frosty in there


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 5, 2008)

Now that is a LiL Jungle! Looking full.....and might I ad scrumshellesent....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

G'mornin' to ya'll, and thanks for stopping by. in the rise and blaze fashion of this weekend, and the one before that and the one before that and so son and so on and so on.....I have aboslutely nothing to say.....except ....thanks! its nice have ya drop by and partake in the progress of my gro.....hope ya'll have a GR8 day!
quote=HoLE;444093]for all those square dudes,,munch on this,,ya box

Keep on Growin

HoLE[/quote]



SnowWhite said:


> Hey Tahoe....looking good bro! Things getting frosty in there





daddychrisg said:


> Now that is a LiL Jungle! Looking full.....and might I ad scrumshellesent....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok ok ok....that's the sickest smilie I have ever seen....I mean funny sick! hahahahahaha thanks man!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

haha.....smoke on....lol


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 5, 2008)

ya that is lookin wicked Tahoe!!, be careful, those plants look like they could grab you and pull you in!! 

*E.F.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

hahahahaha....make a movie 'bout that eh.....thanks preciate the positve feedback....pretty dynamic these days!


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 5, 2008)

a movie hey??? hmmmm the attck of the killer weed!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2008)

econofarmer said:


> a movie hey??? hmmmm the attck of the killer weed!!!!!


lol,,all flyin around in lil PotPods,,,hehehe,,,shootin pure thc in yur system,,turnin you into zombie-like walking pot trees,,errr,,never mind,,hey tahoe,,I was looking at the last BB cola shot,,thats lookin real juicy man,,I always see better in someone else's pics,,dunno why,,looks really really juicy,,good one

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks HoLE...preciate ya stopping in and giving ur twocents.....funny how that is eh....looking at everyone elses and there's is better......to me they look ok...i'm happy...they seem small.....but I've never rown anything like this so...its all new! thanks again!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks HoLE...preciate ya stopping in and giving ur twocents.....funny how that is eh....looking at everyone elses and there's is better......to me they look ok...i'm happy...they seem small.....but I've never rown anything like this so...its all new! thanks again!


Hes right the bigbud cola shot looks to be in perfect condition and frosting up very nicely.
You should be proud of the health and fortitude that it has,its really reaching tall,great electrolyte balance.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks Nat....REALLY REALLY^ appreciate the feedback....while waiting one becomes VERY skeptical! hahahahahaha


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You should be proud of the health and fortitude that it has,its really reaching tall,great electrolyte balance.


Gaterade is full of Electrolytes, Maybe i should add some to my REZ tank....hahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

you should see the SH*T we gave to the horses during their endurance runs.....it was amazing what they could take up...and how their performance lagged if not provided sufficient electrolytes......


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Gaterade is full of Electrolytes, Maybe i should add some to my REZ tank....hahahaha


Gatorade is to acidic
Any of these high quality nutes should have some kind of electrolytic ingredient,the trick is not to under or over feed it to them.
To little and they droop,to much and they look like they have been electrocuted.
So far i have only seen this perfect balance twice here so far whilst looking at peoples pics,there may be many more i just haven't seen all of the pics here,and this was just now in tahoes pics and in skunkushybirds plants.
I have never achieved this with my miracle grow
This time i am buying some real nutes

Off this topic a big bit tahoe can you do me a favour and tell me if this track sounds like it was mastered properly and what if anything you can hear wrong with it on your new ear buds on a mastering level.
Cheers.
Time and Peace
hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

whoa....me and music...I am soo like tone deaf.....hahahahaha....ok ok ok....well I listened...and the mixing seems really good....I can listen to very distinct aspects.....including the introduction of extreme low frequency in the background....the positional translations.....across and back...the tapping like pink floyd....I likie it is was worth the listen for sure.....thanks for sharing that! 


natmoon said:


> Off this topic a big bit tahoe can you do me a favour and tell me if this track sounds like it was mastered properly and what if anything you can hear wrong with it on your new ear buds on a mastering level.
> Cheers.
> Time and Peace
> hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa....me and music...I am soo like tone deaf.....hahahahaha....ok ok ok....well I listened...and the mixing seems really good....I can listen to very distinct aspects.....including the introduction of extreme low frequency in the background....the positional translations.....across and back...the tapping like pink floyd....I likie it is was worth the listen for sure.....thanks for sharing that!


Cheers for checking it out.
I have had serious probs with mastering for other peoples systems.
Its good to know that the track is reproduced at a decent level even whilst listening on quality earbuds.
Cheers for the musical review as wellglad you liked it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 5, 2008)

hi tahoe hows the plant looking is it getting fatter? like the new avatar lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey BW....they be doin' fine.....I'll post again tomorrow I think.....I feel a little disconnected....I just look at them too much...and then start to see things going qwrong...and gettin' worried about doing something.....well better......its just all so nerve wracking at this stage.....like I should add this, or take away that ......or whatev.....I'm gonna go mental.....ohhh...sorry....already classified as a supreme idiot.....I keep fergittin.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

a couple of quick updates....all's well. a little over a week left to have the 44d target reached. I am at least two-three weeks from that....so still a little waiting time.....GRRRRRRR......although I am most pleased with results of this as a first indoor grow.....they appear...well rather tiny and spindly.....not enough nutes? I did this all by the seat of my pants, and did not once measure any nutes ppm or pH or anything really for that matter? well I did measure my nutes accurately in mixing...does that count? BAD Tahoe, BAD tahoe......now go to your room......and oh...here's a spliff of Trainwreck for you to enjoy while you're there.....

so.....I have a better idea of what I wil do, and even better what I will not do...that in and of itself is success for me.....the bud reward....maybe not any massive yeild.....but certainly the quality product I was seeking.....though we're not quite yet, are we?

1. overall view......bud explosion
2. BigBud top
3. BigBud closeup
4. Top44 top
5. Top44 closeup


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

wow the buds are starting to fatten right up, lookin good!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks a million girl! preciate your visit, and thoughts!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookin good Tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey RMH...thanks man! preciate the visit!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 6, 2008)

Whoa!!! I've been missing out on this sweet Bloombox thread!!! Lookin' good Tahoe! I got my box at the beginning of September, you'll be happy with the results. The box is worth every penny for peace of mind alone. My plants looked spindly up until the last week, they'll come around. I'll be keeping an eye on this one. Good Luck!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey man...thanks! its been a blast so far!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

awsome tahoe and thank you for the update and pic's


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i love the first pic


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

ur welcome bw...anytime....!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks tahoe....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Picture 1 reminded me of a cinema popcorn machine,but full of bud instead.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahahaha yea, you should sit in front of it....and I can't count that high....I mean I know they're all small popcorn style but it is a cool sight looking straight into it


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Picture 1 reminded me of a cinema popcorn machine,but full of bud instead.


lol i was thinking along those lines too.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Thing with popcorns is that some of them grow into big corns


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahahaha....may the budgoddess be kind and fruitful to me!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey....well I thought I would post some more ..... today is actually Day 56 from sprout (37/30 days flower got Top44/BigBud). I have taken some marco shots and done some cropping of these photos....just having a play day....hahahahaha!

The first ones (5 attached) are all Top44. Does anyone get a sense of more sativa influence in this plant cuz the bud leaves remind me MUCH more of a strong sativa influence than a indica influence?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> The first ones (5 attached) are all Top44. Does anyone get a sense of more sativa influence in this plant cuz the bud leaves remind me MUCH more of a strong sativa influence than a indica influence?


Nice pics man...it's funny you should say that, cos I was thinking the exact same thing when looking at your last pics.  

Looking good though dude!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

there filling out nice. growing pot has brought joy back to my life lol.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey....well I thought I would post some more ..... today is actually Day 56 from sprout (37/30 days flower got Top44/BigBud). I have taken some marco shots and done some cropping of these photos....just having a play day....hahahahaha!
> 
> The first ones (5 attached) are all Top44. Does anyone get a sense of more sativa influence in this plant cuz the bud leaves remind me MUCH more of a strong sativa influence than a indica influence?


It is a sativa.
Whatever was written on the packet i dont know and i have never grown this strain,but it is a sativa dominant strain whatever it is as you can clearly see from the leaves


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

as previous post....except this time...these are all BigBud.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

thats the cum shot lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey SW, BW and Nat...thanks...preciate the feedback. Interesting....top44 is upposed to be indica dominant? everything everywhere I have read......but this plant for usre reminds me on a sativa dominant.....well well...ain't that a little of a sweet suprise.....I have been now thinking that my NEXT grow will be sativa....when in fact...it would seem that I already have one....and oh....4 VERY healthy clones frrom this plants AS WELL! wwhhhoooottttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey SW, BW and Nat...thanks...preciate the feedback. Interesting....top44 is upposed to be indica dominant? everything everywhere I have read......but this plant for usre reminds me on a sativa dominant.....well well...ain't that a little of a sweet suprise.....I have been now thinking that my NEXT grow will be sativa....when in fact...it would seem that I already have one....and oh....4 VERY healthy clones frrom this plants AS WELL! wwhhhoooottttttt!!!!!!!!!


Phenotypical variations is all it is probably,but its definitely not indica dominant


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess it will be an interesting exercise to grow out these clones and compare....the change will be that I will nute more religiously and with greater care in my measuring nute/feed/water parameters....


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookin great Tahoe!!! sweet and tasty!!! I could just about eat that for desert.. 
Plants look good too.....

*E.F.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey EF....thanks....ya....the plants too...ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Looking damn good tahoe, sorry I haven't been around been real busy, so you took four clones, I havn't got the time to go back and look but did you post images of them yet?*


*PS: Walk on man!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hooooaaahhhh HUM...thanks for dropping on in....I did WAY back (I had six, lost one early...and anotehr one seems to be ill, the others are geat)....but overall they have been a little of a struggle.....but I think finally as of this AM this are finally startin g to look like something again....it been three weeks and I have been nursing them.....I will post some pics when I get a chance....I am going to see how they continue for now...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 6, 2008)

sup tahoe...yours seem to change more every time I see them...I am going to order that trainwreck, I ordered my brother some white widow yesterday he is getting back into the game. I ordered them from wwms, but I have not (as of right now) been told how to pay...oh well..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hmmmm.free seeds.....doesn't get any cooler than that....ok ok ok...I know thats not the way it will be but for the fleeting moment?....good luck with the trainwreck.....from all I have seens....seems like you will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

ONLY 69 days 'till the first F1 race in Melbourne!!


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 7, 2008)

hey tahoe, your bigbuds are lookig good, alot better than mine did on the last grow. how long do you reckon they have left ? mine went 54 days n i chopped it.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi tahoe just stopping buy everything going ok?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 7, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> ONLY 69 days 'till the first F1 race in Melbourne!!


Come on Lewis Hamilton! 

Are you timing your trip to Oz for this then?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 7, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Come on Lewis Hamilton!


Ditto! what bad luck to lose last time. There wil be no stopping him this year!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 7, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Ditto! what bad luck to lose last time. There wil be no stopping him this year!


just think...if he does really well maybe he will switch to nascar next year...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

hey tahoe look foward to seeing some pics!!! Trainwreck the best, ill be stoked to watch some real deal train grow!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey man...thanks....I'm thinking I still got a couple of weeks anyhow....but they do seem to be filling up fast.


o2hustla said:


> hey tahoe, your bigbuds are lookig good, alot better than mine did on the last grow. how long do you reckon they have left ? mine went 54 days n i chopped it.
> 
> hustla


all is awesome man...thanks for asking


bwinn27 said:


> hi tahoe just stopping buy everything going ok?


a very great driver....inspiring to watch. I agree his place in F1 has been solidly demonstrated.

However, I have been and will always be a ferrari man....been through the good to the lean to the good years.....pics of the F2008 launch.....no oz is a little later.....but I'll catch that elsewhere this season....hopefully Monza!


SnowWhite said:


> Come on Lewis Hamilton!
> 
> Are you timing your trip to Oz for this then?


guess that might depend on the new mclaren.....?? I am intrigued as it should be a competitive year despite the continued rule BS


skunkushybrid said:


> Ditto! what bad luck to lose last time. There wil be no stopping him this year!


hahahahaha....and rookie was.....montoya....yikes....


bongspit said:


> just think...if he does really well maybe he will switch to nascar next year...


thanks...the TW is down the road not this time around.....I too look forward to that opportunity.....apparently its not that easy? to grow?


kayasgarden said:


> hey tahoe look foward to seeing some pics!!! Trainwreck the best, ill be stoked to watch some real deal train grow!!!


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 7, 2008)

guess I best get down with sum racing if I wanna fit in with this thread..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

haahahahahah...no matter what level....all welcome! thanks for dropping on by! 


econofarmer said:


> guess I best get down with sum racing if I wanna fit in with this thread..


----------



## bongspit (Jan 7, 2008)

one of the open wheel racing groups...maybe cart.. is going race the streets of nashville next year...a buddy of mine who is a welder bid on the job of welding all the man hole covers down...It could possibly be cool..


----------



## bongspit (Jan 7, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> haahahahahah...no matter what level....all welcome! thanks for dropping on by!


how about drag racing?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome.....thats a blast....i tried karts for the first time this fall (did open wheel formula training in mid80s)....I almost bought one.....got my BloomBox instead! hahahahahahaha......maybe still in the cards....there's a brand new kart dedicated track 15 minutes from my place.....are totally profesh....if its fast.....its fun! walk or burn rubber on!

***EDIT*** drag racing....sure....its fast....REALLY fast!


----------



## trevoranderson420 (Jan 7, 2008)

this is one long fuckin thread. i tried 2 read skipped105pages


----------



## bongspit (Jan 7, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> awesome.....thats a blast....i tried karts for the first time this fall (did open wheel formula training in mid80s)....I almost bought one.....got my BloomBox instead! hahahahahahaha......maybe still in the cards....there's a brand new kart dedicated track 15 minutes from my place.....are totally profesh....if its fast.....its fun! walk or burn rubber on!
> 
> ***EDIT*** drag racing....sure....its fast....REALLY fast!


I am a amateur drag racer...been doing it for years...I love the big end....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a bicycle


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 8, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> a very great driver....inspiring to watch. I agree his place in F1 has been solidly demonstrated.
> 
> However, I have been and will always be a ferrari man....been through the good to the lean to the good years.....pics of the F2008 launch.....no oz is a little later.....but I'll catch that elsewhere this season....hopefully Monza!


Yeah, but it was so boring when Schumacher/Ferrari just won every year. At least it's all pretty wide open again now.

Hope all is well in your bloom box man? 

I'm sitting in my front room waiting for my new 600W digi ballast and bulb to be delivered. Should be here anytime soon. As soon as it turns up, I'm gonna go hook it up! Can't wait!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 8, 2008)

A good friend of mine is heavily into F1. he's a ferrari man too, although now we have a black driver, with my friend being black too his loyalty is wavering a little.

I'm just a glory hunter, no real interest in F1 until Hamilton came along. I still remember Nigel Mansell.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey man. yea....seems sortalike it should end but I guess we'll still go for another couple of weeks until MYFREEAKIN PLANT FINISH....and YES....I am tired of waiting.....but.....a little more patience is necessary....URRGGHHHHHHH 


trevoranderson420 said:


> this is one long fuckin thread. i tried 2 read skipped105pages


oh ya! there a fairly active drag community here, and a good track/facility. Sox and Martin...remember? Big Daddy Garlits.....I haven't been as interested as I was in my teens....whew...thats a while back!


bongspit said:


> I am a amateur drag racer...been doing it for years...I love the big end....


if you love your bike, then thats all that matters......I will just prolly blow past you at 300kph....so don't be suprised. hahahahahaha. just kidding, I have a bike too. there's serious technology here too....Devinci Camleon.


natmoon said:


> I have a bicycle


yea it did get more than a little monotonous......but I really started watching with Nicki Lauda, Gilles Villenuve, Clay Reggizonni, Carlos Reutaman, Jody Schekter, Michele Alboreto, Gerhard Berger, Jean Alesi, Alain Prost etc. etc. there were some pretty lean years in there.....it certainly looks like a good season is in front of us.


SnowWhite said:


> Yeah, but it was so boring when Schumacher/Ferrari just won every year. At least it's all pretty wide open again now.
> 
> Hope all is well in your bloom box man?
> 
> I'm sitting in my front room waiting for my new 600W digi ballast and bulb to be delivered. Should be here anytime soon. As soon as it turns up, I'm gonna go hook it up! Can't wait!


Lewis will be a great addition to F1 for a long time I expect....I look forward to his maturation as a driver. I was quite disappointed with Alonso.....seems to me like his latin ego and temperament are more in control than his driving skills.


skunkushybrid said:


> A good friend of mine is heavily into F1. he's a ferrari man too, although now we have a black driver, with my friend being black too his loyalty is wavering a little.
> 
> I'm just a glory hunter, no real interest in F1 until Hamilton came along. I still remember Nigel Mansell.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok am I just really fucking high right now? Or did Tahoe's plants turn into a racing car? *puff*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hahahahaha....no they're still plants.....just F**CKIN waiting....REALLY sucks......hahahahahaha


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh......lol.....I was like.....wtf as I skimmed thru ur thred. Yea im stoooooned right now...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll prolly post some pics again later tonight....cheers man! glad ur enjoying your day! walk on!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a new dragster last week


----------



## bongspit (Jan 8, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Got a new dragster last week


looks fast....


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 8, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Got a new dragster last week



damn u really got hit with some snow, theres snow on ur garage walls haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

well its been a couple of dayz since the last photos. the girls continue to grow and phatten up.....these first ones are the Top44 (and for those that are new or can't recall....i have a single Top44 bushy sweaty seething biatch - that has provided four VERY healthy clones - below) - these colas are representative of many many of colas of this nature. the crystals are coming out more and more.  ENJOY!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you have some late bloomers there Tahoe! You may go 65 days with that Top44..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

and these are some bud shots of the BigBud.....these two girls are really smokin' now....I am very pleased with how they are starting to look....and again the crystals are coming on pretty good too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 8, 2008)

awsome tahoe really nice plants.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey man...thanks...I really appreciate that feedback.....I like to try and keep things in perspective. with all my valiant efforts....i know they are a little slow.....thanks again!


daddychrisg said:


> I think you have some late bloomers there Tahoe! You may go 65 days with that Top44..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

All looking nice and healthy tahoe.
An old tip at this point might be to give them some veg formula to increase the size of the buds with the extra N.
I always do anyway


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Why does big bud get a bad name? I've heard of people being disappointed when growing it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks Nat, BW.....much appreciate the visit and the feedback. Nat, I had heard about that.....maybe I'll boost that proportion of my feeding.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

apparently it is not that potent....good yield but some have said it lacks potency. I am not concerned. I just wanted something easy and relatively quick.....potency was not my prime objective. I wished to have a successful gro and the reward would be the product. I am totally thrilled thus far....thanks for coming by for a visit! 


ganji2 said:


> Why does big bud get a bad name? I've heard of people being disappointed when growing it.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks Nat, BW.....much appreciate the visit and the feedback. Nat, I had heard about that.....maybe I'll boost that proportion of my feeding.....


Helps to swell the bud pods and the bud leaves.
Some people complain that it causes to much leaf growth.
If you get to much leaf growth in to many larger fan leaves remove some of them so the bud gets more energy going into its growth


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

these are four Top44 clones that survived from six started.....they have had a most challenging road....but after 4 weeks....tomorrow......appear to have finally turned the bend and are showing moderate growth. there were many a day that I was ready to give up....but I keep watering them regularly and they were under 24/0......they still have a ways to go for sure, but at least they have made it to this stage.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Why does big bud get a bad name? I've heard of people being disappointed when growing it.


Also of note is that some people hate strong weed.
They do not want to be caned they want a nice light smoke.

My mum wouldn't smoke any thing above 8%thc,makes her spin out in a bad way,feels sick etc.
Everyone has different levels of thc tolerance that can change as you get older as well.
Flavour is as important to me now as potency


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey Nat....yea thats totally true. did you look at my clones? whaddaya think?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Dunno if ts the light i the pic but they appear to be growing moss at the base of the stems this isnt good for them.
Use a cloning gel if it is and paste the gel up the affected area and then bury them up to about 2" before their first set of leaves.
This may be what is making them a lil droopy.
My first clones all died on several attempts so i aint judging from on high or anything but moss aint good for them

Just took another look and i notice that the soil is to wet and to cold and that you dont have enough perlite in there either.
Sorry to sound critical but i cant lie to you as i class you as an internet friend.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

no no offence taken.....there is no moss or anything like that. the girls have had a VERY rough start, and comparatively, they are looking really good....though I recognize full well they have a ways to go.....I want to put them under the super hps as soon as possible? that would be ok ....no? 


natmoon said:


> Dunno if ts the light i the pic but they appear to be growing moss at the base of the stems this isnt good for them.
> Use a cloning gel if it is and paste the gel up the affected area and then bury them up to about 2" before their first set of leaves.
> This may be what is making them a lil droopy.
> My first clones all died on several attempts so i aint judging from on high or anything but moss aint good for them
> ...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Trust me mate i would not lie to you.
The soil needs more perlite and the soil is to cold and wet,those plants are having trouble breathing.
I have analyzed the pics and increased their resolution to check them again thoroughly and i still think the same as i did when i saw the pics in small size.
Hope this helps you and alough on some new kinds of things i am misinformed i knows me weed plants.
I love them


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Tahoe, the big bud looks like it will be done in 3-4 weeks and looks like it is ON TRACK! By that I mean around a 8 week flower time.. Hang loose Tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey nat....thanks for taking the time and effort. I appreciate that. will do as you suggest....its not that I don't trust you. but the soil is the exact same as the other larger plants? it is cold, cuz its cold......I cannot get the temp of my vege chamber outta the 60's....that's why I want to move into the flower chamber asap ..... ahyhoo....thanks again for sure!


DC....thanks that great feedback....


natmoon said:


> Trust me mate i would not lie to you.
> The soil needs more perlite and the soil is to cold and wet,those plants are having trouble breathing.
> I have analyzed the pics and increased their resolution to check them again thoroughly and i still think the same as i did when i saw the pics in small size.
> Hope this helps you and alough on some new kinds of things i am misinformed i knows me weed plants.
> I love them


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want to see your weed fire up like mad you always need to make sure to mix at least 20% perlite into your soil.
Oxygen to the roots plays a big part in great weed.
The green is the beginning of moss and it is caused by cold and wet soil.
Kill it with cloning gel and repotting.
I will always be happy to help out a good person.
My seedlings were under the hps from the day they popped up labeit 36" away it was still on so i would say yes get them in there and lower the lamp a bit more every day till they get used to it.

Dunno if you ever saw my pppxblueberry that i did last grow but i know you will like it and nothing inspires confidence in my methods and advice than my pics.
They say a 1000 words and i am happy to share all that i know with you and anyone else who wants to listen to an old hippie


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey man...thanks, that cool appreciate the sharing! cheers!


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> If you want to see your weed fire up like mad you always need to make sure to mix at least 20% perlite into your soil.
> Oxygen to the roots plays a big part in great weed.
> The green is the beginning of moss and it is caused by cold and wet soil.
> Kill it with cloning gel and repotting.
> ...


that plant is GLORIOUS. wanna watch my grow and tell me what im doin wrong?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

> that plant is GLORIOUS. wanna watch my grow and tell me what im doin wrong?


I wasnt telling tahoe what he was doing wrong in such a crass manner all though that is something i find hard to convey in text messages.
I consider tahoe a friend and gave him my best opinion as an old hippie


----------



## bongspit (Jan 8, 2008)

clones lookn great tahoe...how long are you going to veg them?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

*saaaweet* 


*damn thats pretty*


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> and these are some bud shots of the BigBud.....these two girls are really smokin' now....I am very pleased with how they are starting to look....and again the crystals are coming on pretty good too.


Oh man been waiting for these pics........Looking real good bro, Im sure your getting more and more excited as you some REAL development here. Especially knowing your going to be able to smoke all of that in the near future.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey folks...thanks so much for dropping by and the props! much appreciated! .....I am a little at a crossroads with what to do with the clones. I want to put them in the flower chamber but there ain't a lot of room. Well thats not totally true. there is "floor" space but above ground space is congested. regardless, there remains a fair amount of light a ground level, and I am inclined to put them in there.....the risk will be the the light will be percieved as marginal, and the plants will try shooting for the ceiling.....stretching....which I absolutely do not want. 

However, with the other plants behind their maturation schedule, and my absolute need to be finished with all this by the end of March, I am not sure what to do. I could go for a bit still if I calculated the days....say like 65d flower - would mean that I would have to have them into flower latest the last week of Jan.

so if the bigger ones mature fully in the next couple of weeks then I have reasonable time to harvest, dry and cure those properly. However, the issue will be with drying and curing these clones upon their maturation. by harvesting at the end of Mar. how do I manage this....?? the curing needs to have the jars opened every so often ..... no?

Guess I need to make sure I have my harvest in first heh? Getting a little ahead of myself.....but I wqant to avoid having a harvest that I then screw up without proper drying and curing.


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 9, 2008)

hi tahoe, those pics of your plants look amazing mate. looks like they have a bit to go yet, but looking very tasty.

hustla


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 9, 2008)

Here, Here.   

Buzz & Taste = great combination




natmoon said:


> Also of note is that some people hate strong weed.
> They do not want to be caned they want a nice light smoke.
> 
> My mum wouldn't smoke any thing above 8%thc,makes her spin out in a bad way,feels sick etc.
> ...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

are you considering a faster cure method?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> Guess I need to make sure I have my harvest in first heh? Getting a little ahead of myself.....but I wqant to avoid having a harvest that I then screw up without proper drying and curing.


Im sure you have time for planning
have you considered any faster curing methods?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey man...thanks for coming by....yea they REALLY starting to stink too.....well more like a sweet thickness to the air. I getting really excited about the final product. 


o2hustla said:


> hi tahoe, those pics of your plants look amazing mate. looks like they have a bit to go yet, but looking very tasty.
> 
> hustla


hahahahaha yea ygf...right on eh?! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Here, Here.
> 
> Buzz & Taste = great combination


hahahahaha...yes that I do, don't I? I had read about water cure.....but that is an excellent thought...and one that I had not given time.....do you/anyone have some other suggestions? I will do my own seeking out as well....but many thanks for bringing that forward!! 


Heruk said:


> Im sure you have time for planning
> have you considered any faster curing methods?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont really know many methods other than the old cloth wrap and hang
but that is an interesting area of research
especially as the great moment approaches


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

absolutely....i will post stuff if I find anything worthy.....thanks again!


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you too
i have about 2 months to go for both of my grows
that is if the lowryder2 actually takes 2 months
which i doubt
but my bagseeds have alot of sativa dominants in it so they both can take long i guess


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

yea thats an interesting part of this...I suppose once a prson has had multiple gros and all that happens one prolly gains greater confidence in whats right whats wrong and other aspects of finsihing things up....I am really enjoying this new hobbY!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 9, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> yea thats an interesting part of this...I suppose once a prson has had multiple gros and all that happens one prolly gains greater confidence in whats right whats wrong and other aspects of finsihing things up....I am really enjoying this new hobbY!


hey T ,,you got that right,,and if ya can't gain confidence in yur multi grows,,you can always just keep looking at the one that's doin best,,lol,,hahahahaha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 9, 2008)

what a hobby indeed!!! who new gardening would be this fun eh???


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey HoLE, the journey eh...all about the journey! thanks for popping on in!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

well....my co2 had run out, I went to get a refill, and came home with a friggin empty tank...so had to go back and get them to give me one that actually had something in it....grrrrrrr.....I feel like I somehow shoulda checked before leaving but.....?

So hooked up the new bottle, gave them a blast and them sat down for some visual treats. And I'm now starting to get purdy friggin excited about this. they seem to be exploding in a big way....they are becoming rather sticky to touch....so I try not to....and just drink in the aroma.....the stink is becoming very almost fruity not sweet but....i dunno.....so my view? well it goes something like this:

1. overview - bud explosion.....wild rampant and mostly uncontrolled growth.....I think I now see the aesthetic value (and prolly other benefits I do not quite grasp) of a more managed, maybe manicured bush.....hmmmmmm.......

2. BidBud
3. BigBud
4. Top44
5.Top44

the clones have been given some duely needed TLC and appear to have totally enjoyed the treatment....their fresh sprouts are noticeably active. I would still like to know whether or not I should "chance" putting them in with the other girls or is the crowded chamber not a good idea, and I should wait till the others are final before putting the clones in? any thoughts??


----------



## HoLE (Jan 9, 2008)

wow,,whatever yur doin,,keep on doin it,,looking friggin great T,,I gotta get me some of this CO2 stuff,,cuz other than having total say in your grow and keeping it almost scientific,,I ain't alll that far behind ya,,lol ) 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 9, 2008)

This hobby is a freakin blast, I love it and I loved it before I smoked it!!

I'd have to have a salsa garden or something if I couldn't do this anymore. Maybe I'd be the guy selling roses on the corner that I grew?? I doubt it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey man...thanks a bunch...I really appreciate that! I have certainly lucked out so far....just gotta make it through the next weeks....it is really VERY VERY exciting! thanks again for dropping on in!  wouldn't it be cool to sit around the beach bonfire with the ladies, and blaze our very own....watching the sun go down with a healthy supply of wobblipops on ice! 


HoLE said:


> wow,,whatever yur doin,,keep on doin it,,looking friggin great T,,I gotta get me some of this CO2 stuff,,cuz other than having total say in your grow and keeping it almost scientific,,I ain't alll that far behind ya,,lol )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 9, 2008)

Spectacular Tahoe

Dem budz b da cali mon


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

com mr. talli man talli me banana....thanks man....appreciate the feedback.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tahoe.....That bud looks good bro, ill bring a six back and we can smoke some of that yummy lookin shtufff.

lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 10, 2008)

Only 2 more days for the Top 44  Ya, I bet you wish it was only 2 more days. 2 more weeks at least I think, but fucking hell man they are all looking REAL nice and will be well worth the wait! I wish I could get mine looking so damn healthy and green! Grow on!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

hahahaha ya...2 days...well.....that ain't about to happen. but ur right...the wait should be worth it.....thanks for coming by to visit...and for your positive feedback. I'll keep posting updates....cheers!


SnowWhite said:


> Only 2 more days for the Top 44  Ya, I bet you wish it was only 2 more days. 2 more weeks at least I think, but fucking hell man they are all looking REAL nice and will be well worth the wait! I wish I could get mine looking so damn healthy and green! Grow on!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

six pack ....is that for you or for me....we need 24s! hahahahaha thanks for dropping on in! 


robbie82 said:


> Tahoe.....That bud looks good bro, ill bring a six back and we can smoke some of that yummy lookin shtufff.
> 
> lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Those buds look very healthy tahoe looks like you got rid of the droop from the top44 as well and they are fattening up nicely now.
I would recommend careful daily removal of a few leafs here and there but only the ones that are quite obviously obscuring nice lower buds from getting some good light and getting fatter.

I know some people don't agree with removal of leaf but i feel that they don't need as much leaf as they grow as we have them in a controlled and protected and well fed and watered environment.

Anyway just a suggestion and i always get my clippers out if i need to on my own plants.
Having said all that i only cut if the leaf in question if it refuses to be bent or manipulated out of the way,i always try to bend them first and if its not happening i cut them


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wanted to drop by and say good job brother.

Farm Hard


----------



## bongspit (Jan 10, 2008)

what's up professor??? man those buds are looking dank...I bet you can not wait to smoke that sh*t...I cheated and smoked some little buddage from hydro and it was so good....


----------



## t dub c (Jan 10, 2008)

damb tahoe, your plants look soooo nice, growing fast. Your doing a exellent good mang.


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 10, 2008)

Fack!!... Tahoe!! Thatz lookin nice! Really nice!!
Good job bro!

*E.F.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey *Nat*...thanks for visiting. appreciate the positive feedback. I have been actually doing as you suggest...every so often taking out individual leaves that allow for more light penetration.....

Hey *RMH*...thanks for popping on in....and the comments!

Hey *Bongspit*.....yea I'm getting pretty excited cuz they are really changing daily now....i have so far been able to resist any early harvesting.....though I'm glad you enjoy your sample....i may just have to do that?

hey *tdubc* .....thanks so much for dropping in....these next weeks will be very telling, but they certainly are looking good now.

Hey *EF*...thanks for your positive comments....I am a pretty happy guy....I am starting to think about what my yield might be....though I have had my share of fun with this already...the bud...properly cured will be the real reward....


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 10, 2008)

HOLLY SHIT TAHOE!!!!!! Those are some very, very healthy looking plants. That last picture looked like that plant has more Pubic hairs then a Las Vegas Stripper. Even on the leafs,, that is a wonderful site.

How much longer you think they have to mature? Are they taking their own sweet time just like the Las Vegas Strippers do also??


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Tahoe,,
You need to put a sign like this one over the door way to your room.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

hahahahaha.....I really like the analogy....kinds makes ya horny doesn't it? ....but yea they are sorta taking their time....some people have mentioned I should try and up the feed. I have felt they were close to a suitable balance, but have prolly added some intensity to the feeding quality and quantity....that started yesterday. If I am overdoing it I have sensed that I will know this with reasonable certainly within 24-36 hours - at least that is the way it has felt so far......I have to say something sorta weird...but I have an amazing connectedness with these plants, and its a very very weird feeling.

they look awesome to me again tonight....more fullness to the buddage...and the smell is becoming enormous.....full.....and intense......nicely tantilizing and rather inviting - the BloomBox is performing flawlessly = no odour in the room whatsoever. 

In terms of time left....I am thinking maybe another two weeks? maybe a little less....maybe a phased harvest? My big effort at the moment it to try and learn the most I can about curing properly. I have come to understand the critical nature of this step to the "finishing" oof the final product. and I am very keen to get this step right the first time (if I can?).

The clones have really finally gained their stride as well. the new shoot growth on top is rampant - very strong, healthy and substantial.

If I get a moment, I will take some photos again tonight....thanks again for your comments, much much appreciated!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

cool sign....I like blue...neon! maybe some LV girls will join us... 


Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey Tahoe,,
> You need to put a sign like this one over the door way to your room.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

well....as has already been said...these girls have have a rocky roughshod start to their meaningful existence. but look...take a look....I dunno...my first clones but.....I like how they look....the smokin steamin dripping top44 biatch next door in the flowering shack is the mom. could it be? that I could possibly? end up with four monstrobiatches? is there room in the flower shack for four fully developed flowering, steamin stinkin drippin hot biatches? Well I believe these girlies are at least now getting some traction....and walking forward! ENJOY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

and needless to say...i am unable to take a least a couple of other pics while I'm there looking and learning and lounging and loving.....this is the overall view tonight, and closeups of the top44 and bigbud.....ENJOY!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Clones are looking much better now.
Did you do any of what i suggested?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

hey nat....yes I did....thanks very much....i believe it has made a difference.....they are certainly gaining legs at this point.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

looking great man...keep it up


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 10, 2008)

hey cali...thanks for the visit and the positive thoughts.....preciate that!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep Farmin Hard brother!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*WAY TO GROW TAHOEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a lovely site to see this morning. Good job! *

*Hey I know whatcha mean about the smell.  Mine aren't even flowering yet and they already reek. *

*Hey Tahoe. and thanks for that canadian light link. Thats GREAT!!! *


tahoe58 said:


> well....my co2 had run out, I went to get a refill, and came home with a friggin empty tank...so had to go back and get them to give me one that actually had something in it....grrrrrrr.....I feel like I somehow shoulda checked before leaving but.....?
> 
> So hooked up the new bottle, gave them a blast and them sat down for some visual treats. And I'm now starting to get purdy friggin excited about this. they seem to be exploding in a big way....they are becoming rather sticky to touch....so I try not to....and just drink in the aroma.....the stink is becoming very almost fruity not sweet but....i dunno.....so my view? well it goes something like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yeah I would wait to put those clones in. Nice clones BTW. You're the man Tahoe!!!!!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey lacy....good to hear from you, and thanks so much for coming by to visit. and so many thanks as well for the positive comments....they be my proud lil'girlies and got four more top44 clones walking on......it's gonna be a party! And it my 50th birthday this April......yyyeeeehhhaaaawwwwww!! 


Lacy said:


> *WAY TO GROW TAHOEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a lovely site to see this morning. Good job! *
> 
> *Hey I know whatcha mean about the smell.  Mine aren't even flowering yet and they already reek. *
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

Which end of April tahoe, the aries end or the taurus?

May I also say how much I am willing for this thread to end...


A year without a smoke is too long for anyone.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

the Bull - hahahaha me stubborn.....right?! thanks Skunk.....yes me too....not too long now.........though the reality is that over my cannabis career there have been various periods of voluntary abstinence......I am a highly addictive personality, and have tendency to abuse rather than manage my intake. However, I believe that I am a different person today than...well even just two years ago....so am I ready to have a constant supply.....and truly manage my intake to the extent of really just enjoying it, and not letting it take over what is a VERY positive place for me right now?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*For sure tahoe.*
*you need to cel- e- brate!!!! *
*I quit for 3 years and just started back last may.*
*I sure celebrated when mine finished. *


tahoe58 said:


> hey lacy....good to hear from you, and thanks so much for coming by to visit. and so many thanks as well for the positive comments....they be my proud lil'girlies and got four more top44 clones walking on......it's gonna be a party! And it my 50th birthday this April......yyyeeeehhhaaaawwwwww!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

oh yea....that's happening.....hahahahahaha.....for sure...thats happening!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yeah...sure...sure Tahoe*

*(just kidding wif ya) *

*I'm not quite at the 50 age but its not THAT far off either. I'm on the lower side of 40.*

*Maybe I'll catch up (hee)*


tahoe58 said:


> the Bull - hahahaha me stubborn.....right?! thanks Skunk.....yes me too....not too long now.........though the reality is that over my cannabis career there have been various periods of voluntary abstinence......I am a highly addictive personality, and have tendency to abuse rather than manage my intake. However, I believe that I am a different person today than...well even just two years ago....so am I ready to have a constant supply.....and truly manage my intake to the extent of really just enjoying it, and not letting it take over what is a VERY positive place for me right now?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

its funny....in some ways....scary in others....amazingly liberating....I remember my mom saying to me that for her her life really began when she turned fifty....so....scared...yup....but all's good in the long run right?! especially since I have my own secure and organic ...sort of ......supply....


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

looking good, how many days into 12/12 are you.
both sets are looking good.
more pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

g'morn crazy.....I'm 44days flower on the top44.....and 37day flower for the bigbud....you have some thoughts on time to finish? I'm still thinking a few weeks? lights just came on so maybe I'll take a looksee and pop some pics!


crazy-mental said:


> looking good, how many days into 12/12 are you.
> both sets are looking good.
> more pics.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm the wrong person to ask about controlling intake... although my feeling is that you will be ok. At your level of maturity you should be strong enough mentally to know what you want to do.

Cannabis just gets you stoned, you can live your life at the same time. 

Honestly, i smoke non stop. I'm half way through getting another one together right now as i type this. It doesn't stop me doing what's important to me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah....no I understand. And I too believe that I am in the right headspace.

I have found that particularly in the last few years, with the shift in my work from technical specialist to senior advisor at senior management level ..... I just am having too much fun with the brain-workout and I can't be stoned. And everyday I make sure that I remain sharp and at the front of the wave.....the better I feel about myself. so waken'baken....is awesome....on the weekends......and afterworkn'baken can work too.....but I will have to be seriously disciplined to not be workn'baken cuz I don't want to jeporadize my work.....its too much fun and pays WAY too much to risk it. 


skunkushybrid said:


> I'm the wrong person to ask about controlling intake... although my feeling is that you will be ok. At your level of maturity you should be strong enough mentally to know what you want to do.
> 
> Cannabis just gets you stoned, you can live your life at the same time.
> 
> Honestly, i smoke non stop. I'm half way through getting another one together right now as i type this. It doesn't stop me doing what's important to me.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, i agree... when there's work to be done clarity of thought is needed. Especially if the work is specialised and takes working things out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

this past week was seriously intense....all the strategizing around permit applications for industrial activities....i get such a friggin kick out of it its almost weird.....working on stuff and trying to get people (govenrment, local community) to understand the what how where when and by whom of activities that wont occur in some cases two to three years down the road.....and my link is the environmental implications.....way too much fun......working mostly in the Arctic right now.....makes it even more fun!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

yes tahoe id give them 2 more weeks, start washing in 7 days and see what you think.
when i grew euphoria, that took longer than 45 days like it says on the packet"bullshit".
they mite take 45, or 44 days in your case, if you had a 1000 hps.
but i use a 400hps, so thats why i think they take longer.
good luke with them, my friend. and its not morning in england, its 15.30 pm.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

tea time...lovely...brilliant and all those other British regulars...hahahahaha....thanks man...appreciate the feedback.....I'll keep watching closely....using the scope a little more too prolly....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

another week flies by and here we are....at the day the top44 were to be finished in optimal conditions.....no such circumstance....but I am more than pleased. I will make three posts - 1. overall and clones, 2. bigbud and 3. top44.

First, the overall, and the clones. the overall no surprise....things continue to progress forward very well. the second overall is the bigbud top cola....yea I know its on its side cuz I had to tie and supercrop. the result is the socalled side buds may challenge the main top bud in size?

the clones are doing well as well. I have topped all four of them now. I guess as opposed to a comparison, my goal is to maximize this first grow, so I thought I would do my best with all four plants. I think they continue to do reasonably well, but in closer examination of the pics, are they exhibiting some continued signs of stress? I will have to continue to watch closely.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

here come the BigBud down the runway......great colour, full appearance, robust growth, and stinky....everything you like in your biatches! the frosting is starting.....to spread and get more dense. I remain hopeful that they will continue to improve in this direction.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 12, 2008)

Your Clones are looking very nice Tahoe. How old are they?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 12, 2008)

What Beautiful BUDS!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

and the top44 sweating, seething, screaming biatch of all'biatches...ok ok ok well for me anyhoo.......again as with the bigbud, the progress is good and phattness and crystallization is improving. I again hope that this plant will continue to advance in this reegard. this plant has sooo many buds it is amazing...I am so excited about the four clones, that have the potential to be like this? I really love the third pic with its two opposing calyxes and orange hairs....almost symmetrical.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

a day over four weeks.....they are all from the single top44 I have....


Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Your Clones are looking very nice Tahoe. How old are they?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Upon close photo inspection of your big bud tahoe i am thinking that you may well have a very good phenotype of bigbud.
The trics look to dense and theres to much of a white coating of trics to be bog standard 5% thc bigbud.
Your plant looks like it has genetically strayed nearer to being a white strain than bigbud.
Can you rub a lower small bud leaf and tell me what it smells like please


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

rub the bud.....hmmmm....reminds me of someone of the other persuasion asking me to rub their bean....ahahahahaha....I will do so....but at the same time express that the satisfaction I get from rubbing the bean....is more than from rubbing the bud.....hahahaha.....I like your comments, that makes me even more proud of my efforts....that in fact I might have some decent "quality" of a lessor quality strain...in some peoples eye....I still have more beans where these came frrom to.....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 12, 2008)

tahoe...those clones look they will be ready when the t44 and bb are ready to chop...looks like you timed this perfectly...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

There are no lesser strains really.
Just differnt types to smoke for different times of day and situations.
Who wants to smoke my pppxblueberry in a social situation,not many people i am sure that is unless they like to be tripping and spinning in a crowd situation.
Bigbud is a great social smoke and i have used it in my crosses to gain structure strength and hardiness.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

ok....took a rub of a couple of the smaler lower down buds.....and first off.....I have NO reference background...so this will rely on my rudimentary smell snese and dscriptors that may be unexpected? atypical? so what does it smell like....well I will just rattle off what immediately comes to mind without analysis.....oily, (diesel?), terpene, piney...though maybe more sprucey....hint of sweetness, floral, intense, deep, menthyl-almost?, clean/crisp/clear and not muted, .......maybe others will come to mind.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

i cant wait until Bushy starts to look like yours.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey robbie....yea pretty exciting for you right now I'll bet.....thanks for dropping in!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you sure its not a bigbud hybrid?
Sounds a lot like big bud afghani.
Also of note one of the most expensive strains in the world uses bigbud for structure and size.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

they came from WeedFarmer (&bull; Marijuana Seeds, Cheap Cannabis Seeds (weed seeds)) and this is their promotional description...that is all I have to go on...._*BIG BUD SEEDS .... *Big Bud is one of the oldest commercial marihuana strains. Our Big Bud is bred for maximum yield without too much compromise on quality. The branches may become so heavy with flowers that they may need to be tied up. Big Bud has some Skunk characteristics and a fairly long lasting high._
_Big Bud is a former winner of the Cannabis Cup!_


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems like its not a hybrid then so you must have just got an excellent phenotypical variation.
Looks good to me anyway,one of the best examples of homegrown bigbud ive ever seen anyway.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow....you're kidding right....thanks so much.....I feel very good with the added bonus that others think this is an excellent effort/example/phenotype. I think if I really leave these to their full maturity....I should be most satisfied with the end result....as I have said before....now I want to make sure I finish them, and dry and cure properly...thanks again...Nat....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

I also note that they know that their strain shows a lot of variations in strength and they quote it in the other section as having 8-15% thc.
So this is not gnarly old basic 5% bigbud that you have but the result from inbreeding a stable strain for years and years.
Should be fairly strong i reckon and from your pics i would take a guess at the nearer to 15% thc on your plants


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey man thanks....yea it does seem like it will mesh well.....and a good thing in that I orginally had expectations of a faster period of development for the clones, and it is good that they did not develop as I had thought theyu would....cuz then I woulda had a problem....but it really odes seem that it will possibly finish/begin as it looks now.....thanks fror dropping in.....

BTW - how would you describe the "smell" of WW.....I have heard/read a lot about this strain.....many highly positive......what does it smell like?


bongspit said:


> tahoe...those clones look they will be ready when the t44 and bb are ready to chop...looks like you timed this perfectly...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

These use bigbud.
Code: PF16 (Feminised) Price: £220


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

so...one of the big questions then now is....when to start flushing....or I suppose if to flush? though I am less suspect of that question....I am reasonably convinced onn the benefit of some flushing...so then how much and when....remember I have a 5 gal pot for the top44 and 2 gallon pots for the BigBud? all your info/feedback/criticism most appreciated as always!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

I always like to flush twice.
Once at 4 weeks and once 2 weeks before i chop them down.
I only feed water and molasses in the last 2 weeks.
There are many many different opinions on flushing,when to and not flushing at all.
I prefer to flush.
This is something you will have to decide for yourself


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

right...thanks for sharing that....yes others that are bigbud influenced directly include B52, GreenSpirit, Grimm's WhiteShark, KCBrains Sweet Dreams, Federation's Titan, and Goodhouse's White Tusk....


natmoon said:


> These use bigbud.
> Code: PF16 (Feminised) Price: £220


----------



## bongspit (Jan 12, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man thanks....yea it does seem like it will mesh well.....and a good thing in that I orginally had expectations of a faster period of development for the clones, and it is good that they did not develop as I had thought theyu would....cuz then I woulda had a problem....but it really odes seem that it will possibly finish/begin as it looks now.....thanks fror dropping in.....
> 
> BTW - how would you describe the "smell" of WW.....I have heard/read a lot about this strain.....many highly positive......what does it smell like?


I have never grown WW, but i've smoked a bunch of it. My brother has been buying weed from a neighbor of his for 30 years and he always grows WW and skunk...the WW he grows always smelled sort of musty...I once had a deja vu moment because it smelled like I remember my grandmothers basement smelling...


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

T just curious, how long do you usually dry/cure for?

And what is your method for curing.....please explain, thanks.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

PS, your avatars are getting better and better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

the more tpyical approach seems to be a 7-10-14 day passive drying....hanging and drying in a dark cool place with good air circumlation....and curing...it really depends on what you choose. I am still researching this so can't offer much in terms of specifics.....


robbie82 said:


> T just curious, how long do you usually dry/cure for?
> 
> And what is your method for curing.....please explain, thanks.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 12, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> PS, your avatars are getting better and better.


I'm tellin your girlfriend

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 12, 2008)

HoLE-E crap T,,clones look awesome,,I wanna clone the garden of even this time,,Big Bud is looking fat,,that topp 44 doesn't even look like it's bust yet,,I bet it gets fatter,,wayyyyy fatter,,,nice job man,,many questions posed and answered right here in this thread,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I'm tellin your girlfriend
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


LMAO......

*checks his 6 just in case...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks HoLE....yes I believe the top44 has a longer way to go that the BigBud.....guess we'll see what the reality is.... tha ks for the great feedback....a visit from the HoLE (and HF for that matter!) always welcome! 


HoLE said:


> HoLE-E crap T,,clones look awesome,,I wanna clone the garden of even this time,,Big Bud is looking fat,,that topp 44 doesn't even look like it's bust yet,,I bet it gets fatter,,wayyyyy fatter,,,nice job man,,many questions posed and answered right here in this thread,,cheers
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

*looks at T's bud*

*looks at clock at work*

*wishes so bad I was at home to blaze a dutch*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

welll just before lights out tonight went to take a peek.....and make an assessment of status. Really stinky....nice to know the the odour control is working. In one of my last posts I referenced that some had been recommended uping my feeding quantity and quaility...i did so...and now in the last 24-48 hour make note of ever so slight nute burn on the leaf tips. So as I had surmised, I was very close to the limit the girls can accommodate....and will now back off again ever so slightly......and really I am going to have to figure out when I am going to satart with my flush....or IF I flush....i have not made that determination at this stage...and I need to....


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

why wouldnt you flush?
I dont know about gurila growing here but in jamaica outdoors
we give water only at the in the 2nd week of the last month 
depending on the heat it would get no water from the last week or week and a half
BTW
BS said you have a nice hash recipe for murdered males


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess thats the question for me...why would I not....I have read both comments for and neutral to flushing? Until I do/don't I won't know.....

As posted previously.........good luck!

Put water in a blender. Add a large handful of leaves, stems, seeds and weak weed. Put it in 3 or 4 ice cubes and blend it for 3-4 minutes or so. Just make sure everything is chopped very finely. Second, you will need a gold reusable coffee filter (or 90-line silk screen). Get a large mouth quart mason jar, and strain your Slurpee mixture through it. Once you have strained all the liquid through, run some more water through the leaf material to wash any extra trichomes through.

After a few minutes you will notice a white collection at the bottom of the jar, this is the trichomes. Let the trichomes settle at the bottom for about 20-30 minutes. Next, pour off the top 2/3's of the filtered green water, leaving the settled trichomes at the bottom. Add more ice water to get the green stuff out, and let the trichomes settle at the bottom for about 20 minutes again. Repeat this step one more time. Pour off as much water as you can without pouring off trichomes, filter the resulting trichome/water mix through a paper coffee filter. The trichomes will not go through the paper, but the water will. When all the water has gone through, slightly wet, cold, mass of trichomes will be left. They will be easy to handle and to press.

Back to Top


*The Alcohol Method*




Take your stash (stems, seeds, weak weed) and place them in a covered pot, with enough alcohol to cover everything. Isopropyl alcohol is commonly available at pharmacies. Look for alcohol that is 99% pure. Denatured alcohol also works well. Sometimes isopropyl alcohol is called rubbing alcohol. Now carefully boil the mixture on an electric stove. Be careful: the alcohol is very flammable! After 45 minutes of heating you can strain the solids out, saving the alcohol. Now, repeat the process with the same residuals, but with fresh alcohol. When the second boil is over, remove the solids again, combine the two quantities of alcohol and boil again until you have a syrupy mixture. This syrupy mixture will contain much of the THC formerly hidden in the stash.

Back to Top


*Making Cannabutter*
Bring a pot of water to a rolling boil, then put a small amount of butter in the water. The butter melts, and mixes in with the water. Then put the grass or stash in




and boil it. Now all the grass will be riling around with the water and the butter. The THC dissolves into the butter. Stir the stuff regularly. After half an hour of cooking the grass, strain out the grass and stash and squeeze all the juice out of it, and put the liquid in the fridge.

A few hours later, the mixture is cold enough so that the cannabutter has solidified to the surface. It will look kind of scummy, but it's just enchanted butter. Scoop it out and retain it in a bowl or a jar. The cannabutter can be used just like butter, in brownies or cake.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

cool man interesting stuff
but i honestly didn't see much trichs on my males although they are 40 inches tall
will i still get a decent amount of hash from 4 tall males?
I haven't looked for curing methods yet but as soon as i do ill share my thoughts
also
where can i get info on wiring a standard light fixture strip to a plug for cfls?
I need some side lighting


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have not done this myself so I am unable to provide any meaningful feedback. from what I have seen you can get sometihng.....and the quality does of course mirror the quality of the source at the beginning.

Regarding the lighting, I am no electrician.....maybe the doityourselfers (HD, Lowes, Rona?) have some basic guidance - or even online do a search? 

good luck and thanks for coming by, appreciate that!~


Heruk said:


> cool man interesting stuff
> but i honestly didn't see much trichs on my males although they are 40 inches tall
> will i still get a decent amount of hash from 4 tall males?
> I haven't looked for curing methods yet but as soon as i do ill share my thoughts
> ...


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 13, 2008)

Heruk said:


> cool man interesting stuff
> but i honestly didn't see much trichs on my males although they are 40 inches tall
> will i still get a decent amount of hash from 4 tall males?
> I haven't looked for curing methods yet but as soon as i do ill share my thoughts
> ...


you can buy vanity light figures that come prewired all you have to do is buy the Y splitters and bulbs. Get these at Lowes, Walmart, Home Depot, etc

here's what I'm talking about


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

good point jomal.....they even have similar very basic ones that would suit sidelighting application perfectly. thanks for bringing that forward man!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 13, 2008)

White wire to white wire. Black to black.

If you are going to install a switch. Take the black wire from the power side-connect to bottom screw of light switch. Take Additional piece of black wire and it goes from the top screw of the switch to the black wire on the light fixture.

All the switch does is interrupt the AC (black wire)

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE REMOVED THE FUSE OR TURNED OFF THE CIRCUIT BREAKER BEFORE YOU DO THIS. I COULD AND WILL KILL YOU.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

g'mornin' there YGF...thanks for weighing in.....hope all is well in your world this fine morning?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

jomal206 said:


> you can buy vanity light figures that come prewired all you have to do is buy the Y splitters and bulbs. Get these at Lowes, Walmart, Home Depot, etc
> 
> here's what I'm talking about
> 
> ...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

Good mornign mr T
all is well in wonderland



jomal206 said:


> you can buy vanity light figures that come prewired all you have to do is buy the Y splitters and bulbs. Get these at Lowes, Walmart, Home Depot, etc
> 
> here's what I'm talking about


thanks guys


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> White wire to white wire. Black to black.
> 
> If you are going to install a switch. Take the black wire from the power side-connect to bottom screw of light switch. Take Additional piece of black wire and it goes from the top screw of the switch to the black wire on the light fixture.
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> jomal206 said:
> 
> 
> > you can buy vanity light figures that come prewired all you have to do is buy the Y splitters and bulbs. Get these at Lowes, Walmart, Home Depot, etc
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2008)

hello mr tahoe, everything is looking great, and a great journal you got here. how long til harvest of the bb and 44? i think you said the bb seems a little farther along.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey hey there masta....thanks for dropping on by.....i'm looking to a few more weeks I think....but the speed of progress seems to still be increasing so....I'm really not sure.....I'll just have to keep a close eye....I'll post pics before lights out tonight again....I'm real curious about the clones (top44)....they have really grown legs in the last couple of days....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 13, 2008)

what's up tahoe??? how's the budz?? I think you and I will finish about the same time...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey BongS.....does seem to be true huh? I will post some pics again later tonight.....oh wait...it';ll prolly have to be tomorrow.....we'll see.....they sure are looking fine though...I took a peek earlier with lights on.......hmmmmm.....gitin more and more difficult to wait.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

well another weekend has come and gone and we slide into the work week once again....I continue to follow my plantys progress, and tonight feel increasingly impatient.....I just wanna be done.....with these and focus on my clones.

so first to come is the overall view.....full, then left and right halves respectively. true to form, the leaves/calyx ratio is dropping as more and more and phatter and phatter calyxes develop. ENJOY!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hey tahoe. what type of lighting system do you have now?*
*And which type of bulbs?*


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are devoloping really really nice bro!!!
Looks like yer gunna have a pile there!!!!
ELITE INDEED!!!!

(0-: )


*E.F.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

and on this runway...the bigbud.....rapidly becoming frosty....and plumper....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

and on this final runway...the top44. continuing to get more substance....but lagging the bigbud by a bit....I think? still a pleasing result thus far!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

the BloomBox for flowering uses a 400W Plantastar Super HPS. They seem to be quite highly rated, and their inclusion replaced the 430W hortilux they used to supply with the box. In the vege they had a 125W CFL, and I have replaced that with a 200W CFL. thanks for dropping on in for a visit....always mucly appreciated! 


Lacy said:


> *Hey tahoe. what type of lighting system do you have now?*
> *And which type of bulbs?*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey EF, thanks so much....it does appear to me that I will have more than ample supply....and I can't imagine what four more clones will produce? needless to say, saying I am pleased is an understatment! 


econofarmer said:


> Those are devoloping really really nice bro!!!
> Looks like yer gunna have a pile there!!!!
> ELITE INDEED!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 13, 2008)

*oowww la la. A bloombox. Well well. aren't we getting fancy. *

*Thankx tahoe*

*always a pleasure.*


tahoe58 said:


> the BloomBox for flowering uses a 400W Plantastar Super HPS. They seem to be quite highly rated, and their inclusion replaced the 430W hortilux they used to supply with the box. In the vege they had a 125W CFL, and I have replaced that with a 200W CFL. thanks for dropping on in for a visit....always mucly appreciated!


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 14, 2008)

hi tahoe, looking very tasty indeed my friend. looks like you are going to get a good harvest from them, which will probably keep you going till you get your clones in there. cant wait to see the end result, i know you cant either lol. keep growing mate.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

hahahaha....its their trademark name? goofy a little for sure.....but can't argue with the results.....cheers! 


Lacy said:


> *oowww la la. A bloombox. Well well. aren't we getting fancy. *
> 
> *Thankx tahoe*
> 
> *always a pleasure.*


hey man.....yea, yeild, I'm not sure what to expect, but it should be respectable?....still a ways from that though.....the majority of the bud is pretty immmature.....thanks for coming by for a visit.....cheers! 


o2hustla said:


> hi tahoe, looking very tasty indeed my friend. looks like you are going to get a good harvest from them, which will probably keep you going till you get your clones in there. cant wait to see the end result, i know you cant either lol. keep growing mate.
> 
> hustla


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good tahoe,,and good mornin,,I see the frost is building quite nicely on the BB's,,I haven't seen mine since Saturday,,they got some OverDrive in there feed,,should be a difference when I open tonight,,,but yurs look frostier than mine did Saturday,,hey,,what's the yellow banana type thing comin out at the top of one of the bud pics,,just curious ,,cuz it's comin outta mine too,,excellent work man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Yeah I know tahoe. I wuz just kidding wif ya. *

*It sounds awesome. *

*I hardly slept a wink last night because I am so stoked about getting my light. *

*Speaking of being stoked!!!! You are gonna be peaking soon too. (if you aren't already)*

*Really really fine growing Tahoe. Your research and persistent effort have SO obviously paid off. *

*You is a 'quick' one for sure. *


tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha....its their trademark name? goofy a little for sure.....but can't argue with the results.....cheers!
> 
> hey man.....yea, yeild, I'm not sure what to expect, but it should be respectable?....still a ways from that though.....the majority of the bud is pretty immmature.....thanks for coming by for a visit.....cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

mornin' there my man! thanks for the visit, and for the comments....not excatly sure what you might be referring to....close inspection of the buds reveals so much.....they are really starting to get dense and tighter.........more time still, more time still....have a gr8 day man! and thanks again!


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2008)

cool grow 

123 pages ... nice... ^^ 

did u harvest yet ?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey lacy...thanks....how you feeling these days....hopefully better after your injury. thanks so much for the kind and supportive words! you - stoked.....its good to be stoked eh!! yea me too..... I am getting a little anxious....but it is not too much longer now.....thanks again for your strong support, and always appreciate your visit....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

not yet...couple more weeks.....then I think I'll fire the clones into a new journal.....thanks for coming by for the visit! 


DWR said:


> cool grow
> 
> 123 pages ... nice... ^^
> 
> did u harvest yet ?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 14, 2008)

*and it would make sense that you would go with the hps since you are using it only to flower and your plants are spending more time flowering than vegging.*


tahoe58 said:


> the BloomBox for flowering uses a 400W Plantastar Super HPS. They seem to be quite highly rated, and their inclusion replaced the 430W hortilux they used to supply with the box. In the vege they had a 125W CFL, and I have replaced that with a 200W CFL. thanks for dropping on in for a visit....always mucly appreciated!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Yes I am feeling much better thanks. I have another appointment with my chiropractor this afternooon and an appointment with my GP this morning to pick up some important documents. *

*And your journal is so worth visiting. You're good with your updates and lastest info. *

*Not like some people (....me)*


tahoe58 said:


> hey lacy...thanks....how you feeling these days....hopefully better after your injury. thanks so much for the kind and supportive words! you - stoked.....its good to be stoked eh!! yea me too..... I am getting a little anxious....but it is not too much longer now.....thanks again for your strong support, and always appreciate your visit....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> mornin' there my man! thanks for the visit, and for the comments....not excatly sure what you might be referring to....close inspection of the buds reveals so much.....they are really starting to get dense and tighter.........more time still, more time still....have a gr8 day man! and thanks again!


on page 122 4th post down,,last pic,,amongst the pistils,,are yellow banana like pistils,,or whatever they are,,like I said,,curious cuz mine has them as well

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea.....for all the talk about light....the debate over which/what is best.....seems to me that the critical component is enuf light....the type is somewhat secondary....not that the type is not important....but as an influential variable....the amount of light is more important than the type. like Skunk has shown, you can grow with ONLY UV light....at least to the stage he's at with that right now....these are truly amazing plants......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh right ok...thats what I thought you meant...yea....don't know what they are.....anyone else watching this channel got any ideas?? thanks HoLE! 


HoLE said:


> on page 122 4th post down,,last pic,,amongst the pistils,,are yellow banana like pistils,,or whatever they are,,like I said,,curious cuz mine has them as well
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks...good to hear ur on the mend....and getting those oh so important papers together! good for you! I enjoy my updating...the whole process of growing has been and I expect will continue to be exciting...much of that joy and happiness comes from people like yourself and others!


Lacy said:


> *Yes I am feeling much better thanks. I have another appointment with my chiropractor this afternooon and an appointment with my GP this morning to pick up some important documents. *
> 
> *And your journal is so worth visiting. You're good with your updates and lastest info. *
> 
> *Not like some people (....me)*


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure you already know this but they are lookin good.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

YOUR ELITE!!!!!






<----Jealous


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

The banana looking hairs really look like male pollen sacs after opening.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 14, 2008)

TAHOE!! Those buds are GREAT!!! Wow!!! look at how healthy those plants are... And your plants had not hit the phase where they swell the buds yet. OH MY GOSH!!!! When that happens. You are going to have GODLY BUDS!!!!!

How much longer you think they have until you give them the AXE?


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 15, 2008)

*Looking damn good tahoe, sorry been real busy and pretty damn lazy lately but I did manage to view your latest pictures/budshots looking gorgeous, I also agree looks like you may end up with a hell of a yield..*


*PS: Looks like you have been on your toes, Keep up the freakin great job...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Ratty...thanks for dropping in.....needless to say....i am quite pleased.....though also a little anxious/nervous to make it througfh these last weeks without f*cking it up.....thanks again!

robbie.....I really wanted to give something back to RIU after all the entertainment and knoweldge that I have received....thanks for dropping in.

Sublime......hahahahaha........wait?...are u f'ing with me........hahahahahaha Hope not?! really do they? only "look" like that, right?....not really?

LDB......hey man thanks....buds of the gods...ahahahaha.....I had a great friend years ago that used to make the Caeser of the Gods....I used to love caesers....hot ana spicy mang! I'm sort playing it day by day....I keep saying a couple of weeks.....but I see that they will do what they does, and I ain't gonna f*ck with them.....just wanting to time the flush and other finishing stuff properly....thanks again!

Hey Hum...thanks for dropping by.....no worries....your gro was an inspiriation...your visit is most welcome anytime! I am hoping that the yeild will be good......be a nice outcome to my first grow! thanks again!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

looking good as always tahoe...keep it up


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks Cali....you have had some serious grows...like your current one.....highly admirable! thanks for dropping in!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks Cali....you have had some serious grows...like your current one.....highly admirable! thanks for dropping in!


thanks man...


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi T, whats shaken today? Smoke anything good lately? I just had a Big bowl of some Good ol' Purple Haze. I did nothing but stare at my plant for like 20 min before I realized I was high out my mind....lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahaha....cool amazing how that happens eh!?? I decided to take a day and stay home today.....so I'm looking foward to just chillin and relaxing....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

hey tahoe,,skippin off work ,,eh,,buddy of mine says the lil banana things are ok,,it's like the plant is trying to grow some more cuz it knows it's time is comin,,I seen some pics of big budded plants at like mature stages ,,and they have like a nice shape to the cola,,but there's like a little popped out growth area on it ,,he says it's like re-vegging,,or trying to grow,,apparently were safe

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey man....you da HoLE! so you had a wobblipop puffer day yesterday eh? fun times! yea I just thought what the heck.....a day off is a good plan.....thanks for the otehr feedback.....yea I figured as much....but still being a total NOOBE 


HoLE said:


> hey tahoe,,skippin off work ,,eh,,buddy of mine says the lil banana things are ok,,it's like the plant is trying to grow some more cuz it knows it's time is comin,,I seen some pics of big budded plants at like mature stages ,,and they have like a nice shape to the cola,,but there's like a little popped out growth area on it ,,he says it's like re-vegging,,or trying to grow,,apparently were safe
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha....cool amazing how that happens eh!?? I decided to take a day and stay home today.....so I'm looking foward to just chillin and relaxing....


Im stuck at work, Im jealous! Hole gets to smoke at work! And your home and get to smoke! Arrrgggghhh!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

f*ck I'll smoke WHEREVER I am if I feel like it....there's ALWAYS somewhere.....


robbie82 said:


> Im stuck at work, Im jealous! Hole gets to smoke at work! And your home and get to smoke! Arrrgggghhh!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> f*ck I'll smoke WHEREVER I am if I feel like it....there's ALWAYS somewhere.....


My cubical is too small, and my break is too short, or I would smoke at work. Come check out Bushy, I updated.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tahoe you inspired me. Im leaving work early today. My my couch, My stash, and season two of Rob and Big have a date......T-Minus 64 minutes and counting....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

ohhhh F*ck I don't mean to inspire you to leave work....wtf....hahahahahahaha.....j/k.....cool...good for you....just goota remember keeping your priorities in line.....


robbie82 said:


> Tahoe you inspired me. Im leaving work early today. My my couch, My stash, and season two of Rob and Big have a date......T-Minus 64 minutes and counting....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> ohhhh F*ck I don't mean to inspire you to leave work....wtf....hahahahahahaha.....j/k.....cool...good for you....just goota remember keeping your priorities in line.....


Dude I have accumumlated sick time of prob 40+ hours, and we get 1 hour added every month for the first 6 months of the year, Im only using 4 hours....Im out this bitch!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....you da HoLE! so you had a wobblipop puffer day yesterday eh? fun times! yea I just thought what the heck.....a day off is a good plan.....thanks for the otehr feedback.....yea I figured as much....but still being a total NOOBE


yeah,,had a good one,,no drinkin today,,just puffin,enjoy the relax time

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

ya...sorry....sounding like a dad.....apologies......no worries.....I understand....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

So whats on the menu today T? Im going down on some Purple Haze once I get home.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

welll I am in a VERY sorry place....I have been abstinent for more than a year....and just in the last weeks have quick-cured some from my plants as I trim....and admittedly about as ghetto as it gets.....I like it....its a subtle, and relatively short lasting stone...very heady and energizing.....I quite like it.....makes me VERY curious about what's in store with the FINAL product....?!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 15, 2008)

morning tahoe...is it great to smoke your own weed or what???...!!! I will be chopping my hydro down one week from today...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

wwwhhhoooootttt!!! totally man.....good luck with ur harvest....I will post some new pics here right away.....cheers man!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

another opportunity to show some progress.....I'm running out of words to put with the pics.....but I can't stop taking pics ....I'm happy. I like what I see. I am anxious about keeping this forward progress. I WANTA SMOKE MY FINISHED BUD!  ok ok ok..i let that out.....yes, I do wish for the final finishing to....ahhh.....finish.

1. overall
2. left half overall
3. right half overall
4. bigbud
5. top44


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

those pics completely speak for themselves tahoe,,no words needed,,looking good man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

these are my top44 clones.....they are all doing well I think  with the exception of the fourth one in the top right corner.....stunted, and not looking nearly as happy....not exactly sure why....will keep monitoring....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> these are my top44 clones.....they are all doing well I think  with the exception of the fourth one in the top right corner.....stunted, and not looking nearly as happy....not exactly sure why....will keep monitoring....


I think those will be quite acceptable for a second grow,,gonna top em all this time,,or try something different

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

yup they all been topped once.... and I might do more...I'll try n keep track....just gotta make sure the entire harvest is all done by the end of March....and I'm getting a little worried.....but I guess it'll be what it'll be....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> yup they all been topped once.... and I might do more...I'll try n keep track....just gotta make sure the entire harvest is all done by the end of March....and I'm getting a little worried.....but I guess it'll be what it'll be....


let's see,,that's 4 plants,,already toppedthat's 8 heads,,top em again,,thats 16 heads,,plus lower arms,,carry the 2,,add the,,,,,HoLE-E crap,,thats gonna be some bush in that box,,what are trying to make,,a hedge,,lol,,power to ya man,,keep up the great work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> these are my top44 clones.....they are all doing well I think  with the exception of the fourth one in the top right corner.....stunted, and not looking nearly as happy....not exactly sure why....will keep monitoring....


Squeeze the 4th clone pot lightly every day to slowly and gently break up the root ball and help the soil to aerate.
All of the slight tears in root fibre that you create with daily squeezing will help to create new roots.
This is why i never use clay pots


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Squeeze the 4th clone pot lightly every day to slowly and gently break up the root ball and help the soil to aerate.
> All of the slight tears in root fibre that you create with daily squeezing will help to create new roots.
> This is why i never use clay pots


Hey man your absolutely right I notice my plants that I had in plastic pots did better then the ones in the clay pots, and the ONLY thing I did different was squeeze the plastic pots to break up the roots. Not only that but the clay bots I noticed stole some of the water and the plastic pots don't get so cold as the clay pots do. Its almost like the clay pots get cold on their own, I wont ever use them again either. 

Good advice Nat.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Nat....cool idea...I understand where/how that will benfit....thanks for sharing that! and robbie....thanks for that too...good to know!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat....cool idea...I understand where/how that will benfit....thanks for sharing that! and robbie....thanks for that too...good to know!


No worries.
Cant squeeze clay pots and they do draw in the cold and steal/lose moisture also if you drop one and it breaks they often sever the root ball


----------



## Heruk (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> f*ck I'll smoke WHEREVER I am if I feel like it....there's ALWAYS somewhere.....


F in right


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

when the time is right....whatever time that is....I find a place.....doesn't mean I abuse it....but I do try and balance with my other life priorities....its really just another integral component and expression of who I am and what I like.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 15, 2008)

are you going to flower those clones as soon as you put them in the cabinet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

yupper...that was the plan......how ya doin'? thanks for dropping on by....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 15, 2008)

Tahoe, you are amazing, truly amazing


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey man thanks a million! heartfelt appreciation for the thoughts. Walking on.....'n walking on.....


Your Grandfather said:


> Tahoe, you are amazing, truly amazing


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Tahoe hows it going? Looking good, hows the smell?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey man...thanks for popping on in....things are really good. the box is managing the smell VERY well. Opening the doors brings a wave of sticky, gooy aroma and slightly sweet and resinous ..... it is coming along well, but I'm still guess several weeks are left? how you doin'?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Well better.


I have been learning alot just like yourself, finding some deals hear and there to get a set-up going. I'm going to try growing every two weeks (2-4 plants lolly) like al b fuct has shown. I don't have the flood tables yet. I have been getting good at making clones. I have a few in flowering now, I don't know it the stain is blueberry or grape ape but I think is grape ape.90% sure. 

I will be going to starting school next week. I see how that goes. Should be fun. 

Hope everything is going better for you bro.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey Logan.. thanks yea...good to hear you're getting things worked out.....the blue/grape/purple strains seems to be all the rage.....I'm sure you'll do fine. and good luck with school....hopefuly that will give you some comfort looking forward and ease present circumstances.

For me, things have settled into a good routine and I am pleased with my circumstances overall. Its been sometime since I have had such a sense of eveneness and harmony....it feels good......thanks for asking....cheers man!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it man. 

After reading some threads and seeing some pics it seems that you really love what you are doing. And thats what is all about. So cheers to aswell.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 18, 2008)

hey tahoe...we need an update...you can not just leave us hanging...


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 18, 2008)

64 pages is too much for me to go threw but I've read most of them and this is simply an amazing journal.

I am impressed, as well as being impressed by the amount of intelligent forum growers in this thread. Hopefully I can learn/improve my grow based on the comments and opinions formulated in this thread.

I will be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> another opportunity to show some progress.....I'm running out of words to put with the pics.....but I can't stop taking pics ....I'm happy. I like what I see. I am anxious about keeping this forward progress. I WANTA SMOKE MY FINISHED BUD!  ok ok ok..i let that out.....yes, I do wish for the final finishing to....ahhh.....finish.
> 
> 1. overall
> 2. left half overall
> ...



very nice.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe you gotta thing for cowgirls just like me huh buddy. aint nothin like em.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wanted to drop by, good job there Tahoe.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Stopping in to say helllo......still cant wait for those finals numbers.....LETS GO PATS!


----------



## creeder (Jan 19, 2008)

Things are looking pretty fuckin awsome. Just spent the entire last hour and a half going through it. Excellent post keep up the good work. Me thinks that you are going to have a great yield for the amount of plants.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bongspit, Titileist, fdd, RMH and robbie. thanks very much for the visit and the kind and supportive words.

dubbuh, been raising horse for alomst 20 years.....love the earth....and the earthly cowgirls that inhabit those lands around horses and hay and fresh air. the ladies get a little more randy if you ask them to tend the mare and they exhange moans while you handle the stallion during live-cover breeding .... must be the "love" in the air....ahahahahahahaha

So....what have been the material changes to my go in the last week....I believe I noticed the slowing down of the vegetative growth....finally.....and just an overall feel of the energy within the box. And this will mean or I suppose has already meant the buds enter the phattening phase now. they have been looking like they are packing on some poundage....and they are turning into that picture perfect shape or form, particularly the top44 with the elongated cylindrical phattness ending in a nice pointed top. The BigBud remains traditional with the final form of that strain. The clones are getting scary big and full (from the top44)....and I'm starting to get REAL worried about my exchange timing.....(1) harvesting the delicious biatches from the flower change and (2) moving the clones into the flower chamber. 

So .... what did I do? I have cut the vege time to 18-6 from 24-0 (these clones are now 5 weeks - 3 weeks under dome and 2 weeks vegeing and have each been topped).

I also cut the flowering lighting to 11-13 - and now the question is do I flush now ? still wait a bit ? I have no freakin' idea! and what about nute composition or none and only fesh water from now on.....

Thanks again to everyone for their contribution to this gro....it has been a great team effort......I certainly would not have made it to this spot with out the people and the shared info at RIU!! Lights are on in a bit....so I'll post pics later.....the closer and closer we get to that!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

Creeder....cool man...thanks for stopping in and taking the time.....that means a lot to know that people have gained something from everyone's posts and the info provided! I have no idea this being my first indoor yeild wise.....but it does look very encouraging. I checked them when I got home last night and the buds are really starting to plump-up......as noted above.....I am a little worried about the exchange with the clones (in their fifth week).....but I'm going with the flow and will do what I have to do when I have to do it....as told to me by the plants....cheers man! and thanks again for poppin on in!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that 11 on 13 off for your lights yeah? Shame you don't have 2 boxes to do a comparison on that. I would be interested to know what difference it makes. I can understand the reasoning behind it, but I'm just a stickler for 12/12. I would need some real solid evidence to convince me to change from that.

I would be thinking about flushing now if I were you. You're plants have always been very strong green looking and I bet they've got plenty of good nutes stored up, so I would start to leach them a bit. Maybe not a FULL flush, but water as usual with just clean water. Then do a final full flush before harvest, let them go dry and chop, snip, cut, trim etc  I'm excited for you man. Getting close now.

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

i'd say you have at least 3 weeks left.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say you have at least 3 weeks left.


If that's the case, then maybe hold back on the flushing. I was thinking you might only have a week or two left now. Just do what you think is best man, you know what you're doing, so just keep doing that. Still looking forward to pics!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ok since your thread is so popular I thought I stop by and volunteer some cheerleading:*
*Go Tahoe!  Go Tahoe!!!  Go tahoe!!!*
*Way to grow taaahoe*
*Way to grow!!!!  *

*Way to gro....*

*whatcha think????*

* very cool grow tahoe. nice work *


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 19, 2008)

Come on Tahoe.... Let's smoke those muthers.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Come on Tahoe.... Let's smoke those muthers.


yeah...what gramps said....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

_Gramps!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO. Haha_

_oh pictures lacy._


bongspit said:


> yeah...what gramps said....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

hahahahaha.....you guys...funny n all......hahahahaha....what was that commercial for years ago......old fuddyduddy fella saying something to the effect of....not before its time!

SW - thanks man...appreciate the feedback......I'll keep monitoring it day by day.....

fdd....three weeks....f*ck...I have a feeling I got myself a real challenge with these clones....cuz if I get them into the flower at the end of Jan....only 8 weeks for full flowering of them clones after like 7 weeks vege......eeeeegaahhhdddd!

The reality is if I end up screwing up the timing of my clones....that will be the downside.....but I HAVE to finish the bigger ones properly....I guess I could just slip the clones into the flower chamber and let them do their do.....whatever the outcome will be...is what it will be.....putting them in there isn't going to influence the larger plants negatively?

Lacy.....many many thanks for the cheering squad! now lets see that pyramid and triple backflippin double bounce.....hahahahahahaha

Thanks everyone.....I'll try and get some pics up here in a bit...to give the current here and now! cheers!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

this is what mine look like when they are done.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

great thanks fdd...that is extremely helpful.

What about placing the clones in with the others right now...?there no real risk is there? except that they will receive only a portion of the light they should.....or really do I just finish these properly and say lesson learned f*ck the clones...if they finish in time before I have to pack everything in (OZ trip) bonus...if not....too bad soo sad.??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> great thanks fdd...that is extremely helpful.
> 
> What about placing the clones in with the others right now...?there no real risk is there? except that they will receive only a portion of the light they should.....or really do I just finish these properly and say lesson learned f*ck the clones...if they finish in time before I have to pack everything in (OZ trip) bonus...if not....too bad soo sad.??



i'm quickly skimming while getting ripped and drinking endless coffee. 

so the problem is the clones are getting to big?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

I will take a couple pics and then tell you way I'm anxious.....yes sorta about their size and timing....


fdd2blk said:


> i'm quickly skimming while getting ripped and drinking endless coffee.
> 
> so the problem is the clones are getting to big?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

here are the clones at 37 days.....approx. 3 weeks in dome....and 2 weeks in vege....I know they were slow in the start....but then in the last two weeks have grown very well, have topped once....and screwed it up a little have have some pretty asymmetrical wonky type growth pattern now....

My question - concern - issue - is - I have to be done and finished by April 1. that means, harvest dry and begin curing the main set of plants, and grow, flower, harvest, dry and cure the clones.

I have ten weeks (72 days) until that day. I can finish up the big girls without any realy question, and have the opportunity to let them go as long as I should....to try make the bud as good as it can be....

the clones on the otherhand.....have those 72 days to do what they need to do.....and I have no idea whether or not that is going to be enough time or not? If so and my last drop dead date is the end of Jan. and I can get away with the 59 days for the full process for the clones....then I'm prolly ok.....

If not....then one option would be to putting the clones in with the big plants....there's floor space, just not ....above air space.... and they do as well as they can under the circumstances?

Anotehr option would be to finish the big ones, and do the clones in whatever the time is available and chop them according to the calendar and not their maturity (I think this is a bad idea?)

I'm sure there are other options that I have not considered?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

can you go ahead and put the clones 12/12 where they are...the light may not be as good as inside the box, but at least they would have a start at flower and that would give the others time to finish...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

brilliant....yes I can do that......thats an excellent idea.....f*ck how stupid is that! DUH! homer moment! hahahahahaha....that is exactly what will work the best prolly....its a 200W CFL....that will work fine as an interim measure! thanks my man! walk on!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

it's a good thing I held off smoking that doobie..eh


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> here are the clones at 37 days.....approx. 3 weeks in dome....and 2 weeks in vege....I know they were slow in the start....but then in the last two weeks have grown very well, have topped once....and screwed it up a little have have some pretty asymmetrical wonky type growth pattern now....
> 
> My question - concern - issue - is - I have to be done and finished by April 1. that means, harvest dry and begin curing the main set of plants, and grow, flower, harvest, dry and cure the clones.
> 
> ...




so the latest you can start flowering is feb 1. that will give you 8 weeks for the clones to flower. the ones flowering look about 2 weeks away. it's gonna be really close. you can put the clones in with the others but you have to get them up high close to the light or they will stretch all to hell. you can flip them in the veg area for the first week to give them a head start flowering while the others finish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> can you go ahead and put the clones 12/12 where they are...the light may not be as good as inside the box, but at least they would have a start at flower and that would give the others time to finish...





yeah, what he said.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

excellent.....thanks for your thoughts.....I think giving them a head start is a good choice....and then depending on where things are at and what they look like...I can make room and elevatye them to benefit from the super HPS......thanks folks I feel much more at ease now! cheers!


PoonBong....you are invited to light up that doobie right about.....NOW!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 19, 2008)

Somebody said "Light up the Doobage"???


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

51 days flower (Top 44) and 42 days flower (bigbud). Things continue to look very good....though there have been some other grows on here with recent pics by the REALLY experienced....and well....it just makes one realize just how far from THAT reality a rank novice/amateur grow is/and common seeds are.....needless to say, I can continue to work towards such heights of cannabis horticultural achievement.....for now.....I remain most pleased with my efforts and results to date......I feel particularly good that I will do as suggested and begin 12-12 for the clones....changed the programing on the box and away she goes.....anhoo....here's a couple pics....nothing earthshattering.....in either chnge or progress...they just keep maturing and will be still two to three weeks I'm sure......


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good to me.
10 times better than my first indoor efforts.
Crystals are forming nicely.
I want to smoke the bud in the last pic

Lovely colouring and perspective in the 3rd pic also.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey Nat....thanks so much......appreciate that feedback....I am pleased with the outcome.....then you see other highly refined efforts....and you realize just how the many years, and experiences make up do THOSE kinds of grows.......I am most pleased, even just with the journey....this has fully occupied a tremendous amount of time since early November.....and here we are making the final short strokes! hahahahaha! 


natmoon said:


> Looking good to me.
> 10 times better than my first indoor efforts.
> Crystals are forming nicely.
> I want to smoke the bud in the last pic
> ...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat....thanks so much......appreciate that feedback....I am pleased with the outcome.....then you see other highly refined efforts....and you realize just how the many years, and experiences make up do THOSE kinds of grows.......I am most pleased, even just with the journey....this has fully occupied a tremendous amount of time since early November.....and here we are making the final short strokes! hahahahaha!


Yeah man you should be proud.
Any critical comments i have ever made have always been from a sense of trying to help.
I am a little brash,or subtle as a brick as i am known locally.
I often forget to consider peoples feelings when i give advice,i will make more effort from now on.
Hope they turn out great for you


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries man...totally understand...and appreciate the feedback....I am pleased that I was able to settle my timing thing with the clones, and now I can just sit back and let them finsih like they're supposed to....thanks again Nat...always muchly appreciated!!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

So how long you gonna let them flower for T?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe...if nat gets the bud inthe last pic I want the bud in the second pic...your ladies are are perfect...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, if you're giving bud away then you better come over and let me smoke you out.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

why don't we all go to fdd's house? you got any chips and dip?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hahahahahaha.....mornin' folks. don't ya just love how it goes from compliments to giving away free bud.....in like 4 posts! hahahahahahaha.........thanks all for dropping in, and do muchly appreciate the thoughts!

***EDIT*** I too suppport the choice of fdd's house for a ..... a ..... a gathering.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Haha Tahoe. It's all wishful thinking on their part. *
*Thats funny.*

*Your garden is looking real STEEPED Tahoe.*

*You won't get it....*
*Its a canadian thing. *


tahoe58 said:


> hahahahahaha.....mornin' folks. don't ya just love how it goes from compliments to giving away free bud.....in like 4 posts! hahahahahahaha.........thanks all for dropping in, and do muchly appreciate the thoughts!
> 
> ***EDIT*** I too suppport the choice of fdd's house for a ..... a ..... a gathering.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey Lacy....thanks for dropping in.....yea....I'm pretty excited to say the least......these next weeks will be fun!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Tahoe, they are looking great. They will plump up over the next weeks. You should be pleased and proud of your grow. Way to go! 



tahoe58 said:


> 51 days flower (Top 44) and 42 days flower (bigbud). Things continue to look very good....though there have been some other grows on here with recent pics by the REALLY experienced....and well....it just makes one realize just how far from THAT reality a rank novice/amateur grow is/and common seeds are.....needless to say, I can continue to work towards such heights of cannabis horticultural achievement.....for now.....I remain most pleased with my efforts and results to date......I feel particularly good that I will do as suggested and begin 12-12 for the clones....changed the programing on the box and away she goes.....anhoo....here's a couple pics....nothing earthshattering.....in either chnge or progress...they just keep maturing and will be still two to three weeks I'm sure......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey Chiceh.....thanks for poppin on in.....and for your comment, 'preciate that. yea I do feel pretty good about it all.....its been a great experience.....combined with RIU and all those "_wild and crazy_" folks.....hahahahaha.....thanks again...!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

welll....its confession time  .....I plucked a bud from the top44 and let it dry.....4g wet and less and 1g dry. It was pretty covered in crystals and maybe like 15-20% red hairs. I then this morning decided that I would treat myself and broke off a little corner _florette_ and puffed my first real homegrown bud...early....but.....but.......mighty mighty pleasing.....I can report. My goodnesss it been a long time....to catch a raging buzzzzzz (up and at em reaching a very cool peak in 20 minutes and then a bout an hour later leveling off to a strict .....permastone feeling....or that what came to mind) ......its pretty energetic at this stage, but also great ?elevation....thats the word that came to mind.....don't know if it makes sense.....ok so.....smoke report #1 - purdy f*ckin'awesome man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

you sound stoned.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hahahahaha....I FEEL stoned! This is so incredible....and the idea of it coming from your own energy (and other mixed ingredients....).....way too cool!!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha....I FEEL stoned! This is so incredible....and the idea of it coming from your own energy (and other mixed ingredients....).....way too cool!!


cheers tahoe,,it sounds mighty fine,,here's to your labour

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey HoLE...a good two and half hours on 3 small hits....I think that could be a classified NO tolerance scenario! hahahahaha!

And in continuing this "test session"...I just took anotehr small single hit....made up of just one floral bract....and I am just SOOO FRICKIN' happy! my bud....early and immature....but wattev!


----------



## stonedroach (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm happy for you Tahoe.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations man. I know it's been a LOONNNNGGGG time. But that's when it's the best.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

absofrigginlutely! thaks man! 


Sublime757 said:


> Congratulations man. I know it's been a LOONNNNGGGG time. But that's when it's the best.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 20, 2008)

and the crowd goes wild....1 big 
"ataboy" for you tahoe.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey PoonBong....that was prolly one of the memorable stones......my own stuff.....a quiet relaxed time in the sun and with the coffee.....pretty darn special....I must say I am most pleased....especially with the duration and comedown....totally pleasant......could not have asked for anything different...ok.....my avatar...might have been a suitable additional to the scenario....ahahahahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey everyone.....having a chillin Sunday evening....and took some photos....and then spent time just starring at them.....thought I might share a couple....everything is going very well....advancing stages mostly as one might expect......firm hand on the tiller.....and ride this through to completion! yeeehhhhaaawwwwwww!!!

The first three are of the Top44 buds. and the second post of four are the BigBud. ENJOY!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

that shit looks mean tahoe...........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

and the Bigbud girls...., some of the small side nugglets as well.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey Cali...thanks ma man! preciate your visit...and your thoughts! 


CALIGROWN said:


> that shit looks mean tahoe...........


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 21, 2008)

hi tahoe, those plants look awsome mate. i like the close ups, very tasty.

hustla


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking v nice my friend. Sounds like you had fun sampling!


----------



## t dub c (Jan 21, 2008)

looking mighty fine buddy, exellent work. looks tasty. woot woot


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

hustla, SW and tdubc....thanks for dropping in for a visit. yea sampling was a-ok......this is better than any weed I have bought in a long time.....and a most pleaant stone.....and I expect the chatacter will change a little here as it finishes. As well that was the Top44 and not the bigbud....? the bigbud looks like it should be just a sweet....I might have to cheat again and try a bugbud bud......guess thats the risk once to test once it all of a sudden gets easy to test some more and more......hahahahaha...and your harvest is...like gone! hahahahaha......naw...I won't be doing that anytime soon.....I am looking forward to this harvest and proper curing etc. thanks again folks......cheers!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hustla, SW and tdubc....thanks for dropping in for a visit. yea sampling was a-ok......this is better than any weed I have bought in a long time.....and a most pleaant stone.....and I expect the chatacter will change a little here as it finishes. As well that was the Top44 and not the bigbud....? the bigbud looks like it should be just a sweet....I might have to cheat again and try a bugbud bud......guess thats the risk once to test once it all of a sudden gets easy to test some more and more......hahahahaha...and your harvest is...like gone! hahahahaha......naw...I won't be doing that anytime soon.....I am looking forward to this harvest and proper curing etc. thanks again folks......cheers!


Yeah man seriously trimmed plants lol.
Another good reason to fimm.
I always end up stealing my early buds so fimming gives me many stems so i can just cut of a couple of stems off and have no worries.
I always seem to run out of weed before each new crop is ready as i always smoke to my means.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

hahahahaha.....yea...thanks for poppin on in...Nat.....yea ...its all good....I have a ton of those small nugglets....they're everywhere......and I an looking at quite a few large colas........each bigbud has one REALLY big one....and a fews smaller main colas....and the top44 has numerous large colas.....I expect my biggest one might be between 12-15" long and I don't know how big around they'll get....still lots of time left for them to continue growing....cheers, and thanks again!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 21, 2008)

looking beutifull, hope my PC plant's come near that standard lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

hey stonegrove....thanks man....light, water, nutes, air....and LOTS of love! good luck!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey stonegrove....thanks man....light, water, nutes, air....and LOTS of love! good luck!


wat nutes do you reccomend?

my babies are roughly 4 days old if that. i was thinking of buying some tomato rite from Poundstretcher, and getting another CFL.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

the choices are limitless.....there must be thousands to choose from....the key is to make sure the compnents (N-P-K) match the growth phase of the plant. more N during vege and then a shift to more P-K during flower.....but you should try and get familiar with the needs of the plant.....and adjust for the individual situation. I have Advance Nutrients. but again...there is WAY to much choice to say this or that. losts of peole like to stick with purely organic....for others its not that important.....there's a number of resources online....this is one... PLANT FOOD AND NUTRIENTS Weed (Cannabis) Growing Guide:

good luck!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> the choices are limitless.....there must be thousands to choose from....the key is to make sure the compnents (N-P-K) match the growth phase of the plant. more N during vege and then a shift to more P-K during flower.....but you should try and get familiar with the needs of the plant.....and adjust for the individual situation. I have Advance Nutrients. but again...there is WAY to much choice to say this or that. losts of peole like to stick with purely organic....for others its not that important.....there's a number of resources online....this is one... PLANT FOOD AND NUTRIENTS Weed (Cannabis) Growing Guide:
> 
> good luck!


cheers mate, that has helpd.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha.....yea...thanks for poppin on in...Nat.....yea ...its all good....I have a ton of those small nugglets....they're everywhere......and I an looking at quite a few large colas........each bigbud has one REALLY big one....and a fews smaller main colas....and the top44 has numerous large colas.....I expect my biggest one might be between 12-15" long and I don't know how big around they'll get....still lots of time left for them to continue growing....cheers, and thanks again!


If anyone deserves it T it's you. what a huge and enjoyable thread. Had to do it in 10 page chunks, and it just kept growing-like the plants. Great read.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

hey there....thanks for dropping in for a visit. preciate that a lot. and so much more for the kind and supportive thoughts! its been a GRAND journey....I have immersed myself into this for now and it is amazing - certainly satisfies my preference to always find the next vertical learning curve. there is much in my life right now that is all very good. inc. great people great experiences here. thanks again! 


psyclone said:


> If anyone deserves it T it's you. what a huge and enjoyable thread. Had to do it in 10 page chunks, and it just kept growing-like the plants. Great read.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

7-8th week of flowering for this top44 and these bigbud girls.....they continue to look good and develop further. There's still a fair amount of time left though I do believe. But its entertaining to look at them, take pics, and then look at them some more....all the while smelling your fingers for that lingering waft of sticky goo.....ENJOY!

First a series of the BigBud.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

and for the followup....top44 (in 8th week flower)


----------



## bongspit (Jan 21, 2008)

I will take the topp44 tahoe...it sure is purdy...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

coming right up.....an a warmed snifter of VSOP Cognac.......


bongspit said:


> I will take the topp44 tahoe...it sure is purdy...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 21, 2008)

hey tahoe...I am cutting my hydro plant tomorrow...kind of excited...


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 21, 2008)

Lookin good there Tahoe!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats up Tahoe! It looks like your ladies have made some progress while I was away! They look very health and starting to finish up, how long have you been flushing them, or have you started? Sorry I have alot of threads to catch up on! It looks like they still have alot of nutrient in them. I just pulled some ladies myself, and ended up with 6 2oz plants....Yee ha! I hope all is well! And nice work....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey daddychris. long time.*

*You must be getting very excited about your grow. Especially since ya tried some now. *


daddychrisg said:


> Whats up Tahoe! It looks like your ladies have made some progress while I was away! They look very health and starting to finish up, how long have you been flushing them, or have you started? Sorry I have alot of threads to catch up on! It looks like they still have alot of nutrient in them. I just pulled some ladies myself, and ended up with 6 2oz plants....Yee ha! I hope all is well! And nice work....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey bongspit.....its tomorrow...you're cutting....good for you! good luck with your efforts, and let us know how you make out?

jc - thanks for dropping in, appreciate the visit. I'm pretty excited as time is coming to harvest....

hello dc...welcome back. yes they have advanced. I have only started flushing yesterday. they are gaining in girth mostly now....and they are becoming quick a bit more compact....fuller....I am still thinking a couple more weeks. I am in no rush really....I want to try and make this crop reach its potential.


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey bro! Think I might be able to borrow you fer a sec, I posted some pics and I need ppl to tell me male/female...
Thanks for the help bro!


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 23, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> 7-8th week of flowering for this top44 and these bigbud girls.....they continue to look good and develop further. There's still a fair amount of time left though I do believe. But its entertaining to look at them, take pics, and then look at them some more....all the while smelling your fingers for that lingering waft of sticky goo.....ENJOY!
> 
> First a series of the BigBud.....


Man, they look soooo nice, totally happy for you!!!!
I dont think Im havin that kind of luck myself though..


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW tahoe LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

EF and AC.....cool....thanks for dropping on in....and for the thoughts....muchly appreciated........the final weeks now.....CANYOUSAYEXCITED?!! hahahahahaha TOTALLY!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

did someone say GRAPEFRUIT??!!!!  FTW is with THAT?!! well I go in to check on the girls....and I'm like looking around, dipping in under the branches, pulling colas aside to take a look in the back.....Ihave to say.....I am pleased ....I am so very pleased...they are really starting to get like....well like in some many of the pics that I have seen.....and my babies are growninin up ....so they get some water.....and close the door. 

walk upstairs. sit down, hand comes to face and ...and....WHOAAAAA what's that???? GRAPEFRUIT......unmistakable? totally unmistakable. I presume that is the BigBud plants? the top44 is more oily, dieselly....but that other smell is like just immediately after you peel a grapefruit......I was so shocked.....WHAT A COOL SMELL! anyhoo....they be growin', they be packin' on da weight, they be lookin sweeter and sweeter everyday! and the sistas ...they too be doin' great under the 200W CFL. clones are 6 weeks today. One is a little slower and a runt....the other three are going to be monster bushes.....just like mom (Top44). I can't wait to get them under the super HPS.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe you did get a good pheno of that bigbud tahoe.
When i saw it i thought it looked like a very good example of bigbud.
Much better than the old bigbud anyway


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey Nat. thanks for your visit. and your comments to me about that the other day came back to me....when I smelled that? I thought well that is just most interesting isn't it? the top colas are getting incredibly dense and fat and resinous.....very very appealing......I cannot WAIT to have the properly dried and cured......hmmmmmmhhhhhmmmmmmm......!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat. thanks for your visit. and your comments to me about that the other day came back to me....when I smelled that? I thought well that is just most interesting isn't it? the top colas are getting incredibly dense and fat and resinous.....very very appealing......I cannot WAIT to have the properly dried and cured......hmmmmmmhhhhhmmmmmmm......!!!


Bigbud is the mother of most of them in all truth.
Ive grown plenty of it in the past,adapts to just about anything you throw at it.
Its also great for adding size and structure to small plants.
Try crossing it with lavender and then hashplant if i were you


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

cool....thanks for the recommendations...I expect I might well be into that part of this hobby sooner than I think.....cheers!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 23, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> did someone say GRAPEFRUIT??!!!!  FTW is with THAT?!! well I go in to check on the girls....and I'm like looking around, dipping in under the branches, pulling colas aside to take a look in the back.....Ihave to say.....I am pleased ....I am so very pleased...they are really starting to get like....well like in some many of the pics that I have seen.....and my babies are growninin up ....so they get some water.....and close the door.
> 
> walk upstairs. sit down, hand comes to face and ...and....WHOAAAAA what's that???? GRAPEFRUIT......unmistakable? totally unmistakable. I presume that is the BigBud plants? the top44 is more oily, dieselly....but that other smell is like just immediately after you peel a grapefruit......I was so shocked.....WHAT A COOL SMELL! anyhoo....they be growin', they be packin' on da weight, they be lookin sweeter and sweeter everyday! and the sistas ...they too be doin' great under the 200W CFL. clones are 6 weeks today. One is a little slower and a runt....the other three are going to be monster bushes.....just like mom (Top44). I can't wait to get them under the super HPS.....


that is awesome tahoe,,WooooooooHooooooooo,,(whistle whistle),,Cheeeeeers,,Bravo,,looking good man,,you must be as stoked as I ,,mine will be 8 weeks on Monday,,your efforts are soon to be reaped,,good feeling,,nice work my man,,you are totally walkin on,,by the way,,hadda go back a couple pages for last pics,,where's the babies,,or did I just miss them 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

If your lucky you'll be able to get a big lavender plant and then if you cross the result with hashplant you'll have a big fruity tric covered resin producer
Its something i am going to do in the future.
I have hundreds of crosses planned and not enough life time left


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

well....thanks for sharing that.....if I happen to get to such a point...I'll call it Natmoon's ___________ dunno yet!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey HoLE.....thanks for your visit.....yupper...pretty frickin tight now....yea pics.....that'll have to be tomorrow.....they be sleeping right now....


HoLE said:


> that is awesome tahoe,,WooooooooHooooooooo,,(whistle whistle),,Cheeeeeers,,Bravo,,looking good man,,you must be as stoked as I ,,mine will be 8 weeks on Monday,,your efforts are soon to be reaped,,good feeling,,nice work my man,,you are totally walkin on,,by the way,,hadda go back a couple pages for last pics,,where's the babies,,or did I just miss them
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW!!! Very nice looking buds there tahoe.. I am very impressed. Did you put up that blue sign over the grow room door yet?

Top44 is a Sativa right, Tahoe? if so, how tall are they right now? and what else did you have to look after for trouble?

Also, you are growing in Soil, right?


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 23, 2008)

*hello dc...welcome back. yes they have advanced. I have only started flushing yesterday. they are gaining in girth mostly now....and they are becoming quick a bit more compact....fuller....I am still thinking a couple more weeks. I am in no rush really....I want to try and make this crop reach its potential.

*_Good things come to those who wait....
Clearex is a good product to flush with...check it out..
Botanicare : Product Overview : Nutrients
_


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahahahaha....hey LDB....thats funny....I totally forgot abut that (what was that sign again?).....I should get one! Top44 is said to be indica dominant....but this plant is certainly sativa dominant - at least in growth form - I tied over and supercropped and then supercropped again, and again and again.....this plant will not necessarily win any "pretty in form" contest - its this massive tangle of stem and buddage everywhere - sort of a mess but ....... it'll be interesting what the final smoke and stone is like - I have cheated and tried an early bud but I suppose its still so immature. the stone is very uppity but I expect it will change as the buds continue to mature. and yea, soil (professilnal potter soil from local garden supply store).

morning DC......yea that is one of the products that I have heard many god things about. I am really looking forward to preparing these girls as best I can for a good harvest. Some of the leaves are starting to turn yellow and the buds just seem to grow phatter and stickerier ...... its really quite a sight! I can't wait to put the four clones under the super HPS. I expect that they will just exlode....


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 24, 2008)

looking good,my friend.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey crazy...thanks for dropping on by....i'll post some pic later tonight.....I drop over to check out urs too!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey SW - thanks man....i'll raise a couple of those with you.....not long now but might FEEL the longest ever! hahahahaha!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Tahoe....Salute!

and a nice bit of single malt maybe?







I love this stuff......it's sweet like honey and goes down so smooth, like some fine hash in a bong!! I finished my bottle off over x-mas, but I can just go to the shop and buy some more of this anytime......

I just wish I could fix my non existent weed stash in the same way!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahahaha...single malts! one of my true weaknesses....I love them....we have trouble getting good....or if you do you pay through the nose for it.....my favorite for ys had been Lagavulin.....but since I have tried some others that I too find very good....can't remember offhand.....I spent some time in Kentucky a couple of years ago...and toured the Woodford Reserve (one of the oldest Bourbon distilleries)....I REALLY like that though I am not necessarily a bourbon drinker...Woodford Reserve


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I love the stuff....in moderation of course 

Not a bourbon man either, but that sounds nice!

I'm quite lucky and travel in Europe quite a bit as part of my job, mostly in Holland and Belgium. I always drive over, if possible, and then fill up my boot with nice cheap belgium beers and tax free single malt whiskey on the way back, cheap cigarettes too! 

In the supermarkets over here, it's taxed to fuck, just like for you guys, but maybe not quite as badly.

It's quite ironic...I can buy a nice bottle of highland signle malt cheaper in France than I can in Scotland!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Tahoe looking dam good brother. Glad to see you got to enjoy some of your hardwork. The first smoke is the best, even if its early. Just knowing you did this, wow I can grow good stuf. I think all of the hardwork makes it that much better, maybe just me. 

The clones are looking nice and bushy. Hope they work out even better. I will stay tuned for the next few months. 

If you get some time check out my grow. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44969-its-sexy-time-i-likea.html

Let me know what you think. 

Peace


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still lurking too buddy, just waiting for them to finish. when yours are finished mine won't be far behind.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine are finished.....LOL.....Another successful month..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks logan, skunk and yea dc.....go ahead gloat away......hahahahahahaha! j/k. I looked in on them, and they are really getting funky looking....the bigbud, or parts thereof are getting pretty close. I'll post a couple of pics a little later....cheers! thanks for the continued support!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 24, 2008)

is big bud same as big bang"greenhouse".


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey crazy.....I'm not sure....bigbud is skunk#1 x viking? 

Well, another night of photos forthcoming.....the smells and look of my buds are really starting to scare me....in a good way.....there looks like there will need to be a phased harvest....as some with be mature before others parts.

But first the clones. these are six weeks nowand have had 12-12 now since last weekend. They look different from how the mom looked but they are more astretched I think and I also screwed up the topping just a tad......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

and we'll start here with the top44 (first four).....and the last one being a bigbud


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

and these five are all bigbud. the last one is most intriguing to me. I wasn't sure what was happening there....its like its exploding out of itself.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

The bigbud top in your first set of pics is gorgeous tahoe.
The buds that you mentioned looking funny looks to me like they are getting a bit to hot and to close to the lights.
Should still smoke well though

That stick of big bud though in your first set of top44 pics looks very good,i hope you cloned that one


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey Nat....thanks.....thats really really nice to hear, I appreciate that! but ahhh....no....didn't clone that one......oopppppsss! hahahahahaha! thanks again for your visit and your thoughts!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2008)

wow i agree tahoe didnt know big bud looked so good, the top 44 is frostin up nicely too. looks like a veteran job on this grow.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey masta...thanks man! funny that the top44 is BEHIND in schedule than the bigbud....it seems to me that the bigbud will finish BEFORE the top44....but I could prolly list a few things that might have contributed to that....so.....as always, Your Results May Vary......LOL.....hahahahahaha!

A couple more closeups.... the first two are bigbud, and the last one is top44.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

Unreal. Those look very tasty!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks there my fella countryman! cheers!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

woot woot!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahahahaha......yes yes....we will reach the end of this....then I can start another and separate journal for my clones........we're gitin thar....!!


fdd2blk said:


> woot woot!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 24, 2008)

well done tahoe...the big buds gonna beat the the top44...the clones look like their ready to hit the big light....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 24, 2008)

Sharpen up those pruning shears and get the brown paper bags ready.

Aren't you finished yet? 

Great Job, my brother


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

aw, pruning, the double edged sword. It hurts ur hands after a while and gets tedious, but you have a smile on ur face the whole time hahaha. ENJOY. i followed this journal, checked in every now an then, not always posted but....anyways, congrats! looks fantabuloso


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 25, 2008)

PoonBong and YGF and GS....thanks for dropping on in.....these be the short strokes....pruning shears standing in the ready.....I will likely be doing some phased harvest as some of the buds might be ready before others? or how is it that other people address that.....or is this unusual to have a varied maturity across the plant? As PonnBong said....the Bigbud is likely gonna be finished before the top44.....this is gonna be cool....I am SOOOO excited!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

we're into the 7 or 8th weeks of Bigbud and Top44 respectively. this is the morning greeting as I sip my first cup of dark italian roast.......the last pic seems to continue with its funky cold medina........the appearance seems to stem from the explosion of swollen calyxes at this site. this is a satellite bud from one of the side branches. other than funky (and looking like a THC spider!!), I am totally happy and look forward to when these will be done. which brings me to.......any thoughts......weird or not...I'm just trying to go from "feel".....and I'm seeing about another week maybe not entirely for the bigbud? but I am totally flying by the seat of my pants here.....LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

and following in their glorious footsteps, we can present the Top44 - about a week behind at least in my vastly experienced view...hahahahahaha...... NOT! anhyhow....they be getting good crystals and traditional form......I will be very inteested in the yeild from this one plant cuz their are buds EVERYWHERE you looks, small medium and large.......can't wait!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha, so much for that 44 day mark, eh? Buds are looking magnificent though. And look at the foxtails on that last pic of BB!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

hey man....yea....YOUR RESULT MAY VARY ..... totally! and understandably so in knowing for sure a couple of things that prolly slowed things down a little....no biggy......I be very happy with what i got.....walk on!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice looking buds tahoe, good job. Not long now eh? When are you going to cut her down?



tahoe58 said:


> and following in their glorious footsteps, we can present the Top44 - about a week behind at least in my vastly experienced view...hahahahahaha...... NOT! anhyhow....they be getting good crystals and traditional form......I will be very inteested in the yeild from this one plant cuz their are buds EVERYWHERE you looks, small medium and large.......can't wait!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

i'd give the big bud 1 more week. the top 44 at least 2. maybe. looks friggin' awesome.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

these are a couple of croppings of the previous photos....just to play around a little....and get a little closer look. these first ones are the bigbud.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW Things are looking GREAT T! 

Just curious, how much longer you think? They been in flowering for 8 weeks right? What was your original goal? Or did u even have one?.....lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

and the top44.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

yup.....thanks for dropping in.....7-8 weeks...and for the bigbud....maybe anotehr week? and the top44 (or maybe top66) another coupler I think...all depends on how fast things go from here.... thanks again for visiting! cheers!


robbie82 said:


> WOW Things are looking GREAT T!
> 
> Just curious, how much longer you think? They been in flowering for 8 weeks right? What was your original goal? Or did u even have one?.....lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

chiceh and fdd....thanks so much for coming on by for a visit. mucly appreciated.....yea....I'm thinking maybe a week of tthe bb and certainly two on the top44......and that my story and I'm sticking to it....hahahahahaha! these last days/weeks will be fun to see the metamorphisis at this stage.....thanks so much for the positive thoughts!


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 26, 2008)

hi tahoe mate, my mouth is watering at the sight of these beauties. if those were mine id be tempted to try a sample smoke lol, just to see how it was progressing lol. keep up the good work mate.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

hey hustla.......there been some of that.....hahahahahaha......I have taken smaller buds off ~4-5g wet each ......early and immature......but I am MOST pleased with the stone. for me, one with very little tolerance.....its absolutely fantastic. it's at least as good or better than anything I have ever bought in the last few years.....and I find myself enjoying it all to the fullest. thanks for coming by to visit.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow!! Great Grow. Those Plants Are Looking Good. How Long Will Your Dry/curing Be?

Km


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

hey man....thanks for dropping on by.....I'm in a dry climate so it should be too long? I'll just take it day by day. let them go good and dry and then cure them in jars....at least thats the plan....I'll be posting harvest pics, and some weights, I'm kinds intrigued about how much I might get. thanks again for dropping in for a visit!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....thanks for dropping on by.....I'm in a dry climate so it should be too long? I'll just take it day by day. let them go good and dry and then cure them in jars....at least thats the plan....I'll be posting harvest pics, and some weights, I'm kinds intrigued about how much I might get. thanks again for dropping in for a visit!


hey tahoe...my stuff dried out real quick...I cut it up and put it in jars today and I got 58.3 grams...yours looks like theres a lot more than I had,,,I bet you get double that amount...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

hey tahoe...I thought you might like this...I took my car today to the dyno to see if it was running right and in front of me was this sunbeam alpine w/347 fuel injected stroker motor...he ran 511 hp at the rear wheels...2600 pound car w/511 hp...would that be crazy or what??


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

whoa 511 RWHP.....for that lil'thang! a screamer she would be.....the new ZR-1 is pretty amazing huh?! and they sold the first one for $1M at Barrett Jackson last weekend! the frenzied world of car collecting at BJ. A 59 250GT LWB California Spyder went for $3.3M that same weekend at Gooding and Co. crazy crazy times....the world markets and the US economy might falter but those with that kinds cash still keep spending absurd sums of money!

I look forward to what my yield may be. I have no reference but I am thinking that I should be able to get 1-2oz per plant? dunno, guess we'll all just hafta waitnsee....cheers man!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

I watched top gear the other week and saw my dream car.
A buggati veyron.
Now this is a car that i can truly say that all though i will never own one actually made me drool with envy and car lust.
It had 987 hp lol
Anyone got a spare few million
http://www.bugattiveyron.info/pictures/gallery1_large/bugatti_veyron_1.jpg


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

16cyl and quad turbos.......the veyron is off the map insane! I am not fond of the outward apearance but the performance is second to none. I also like the FXX Evolucione track car from Ferrari. the sound on video clips is totally spine tingling......


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> 16cyl and quad turbos.......the veyron is off the map insane! I am not fond of the outward apearance but the performance is second to none. I also like the FXX Evolucione track car from Ferrari. the sound on video clips is totally spine tingling......


Ive never heard of that one.
I watch top gear but thats about it really.
I will check it out


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

the racous sound of this 12cyl screaming banshee absolutely goes straight to my core.......I can't explain it.... take a look, and TURN UP THE VOLUME! 

***Ferrari FXX Supercar on racetrack and driven hard!!***




natmoon said:


> Ive never heard of that one.
> I watch top gear but thats about it really.
> I will check it out


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah man sounds beefy.
Heres a veyron vid in case you havent already seen it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYJlZvaKfc


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> the racous sound of this 12cyl screaming banshee absolutely goes straight to my core.......I can't explain it.... take a look, and TURN UP THE VOLUME!
> 
> ***Ferrari FXX Supercar on racetrack and driven hard!!***


dude...that is sick...that mf accelerates faster than he can shift...it keeps hittn the rev limiter...thats great...

</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> the racous sound of this 12cyl screaming banshee absolutely goes straight to my core.......I can't explain it.... take a look, and TURN UP THE VOLUME!


Enzo wanted it that way


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

I can not tell you how many women over the years that have said to me "why are you grinning so much" when around automobiles that make that kind of noise...I must be getting old...but if I had to choose a night with the most beautiful woman in the world or driving that fxx...9 times of 10 the ferrari will win...


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 27, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey hustla.......there been some of that.....hahahahahaha......I have taken smaller buds off ~4-5g wet each ......early and immature......but I am MOST pleased with the stone. for me, one with very little tolerance.....its absolutely fantastic. it's at least as good or better than anything I have ever bought in the last few years.....and I find myself enjoying it all to the fullest. thanks for coming by to visit.


hey tahoe mate, im glad your grow is to your likeing lol. i have a high tollerance for weed and it pisses me off sometimes, if i dont have a smoke for a week or 2 then i can get stoned for a few days and then it takes me more and more to reach the same sort of high. if i constantly smoke it it doesnt affect me, some friends ask me how can you smoke so much and still move lol.

hustla


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

I get my jollies with her


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

serious jollies man! great! the only superbike I spent any time with was an R6, and I loved it so much I'm convinced NOT to buy one....cuz in like 6 months I'd be plastered somewhere I didn't belong.....hahahaha....serious serious fun!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

I almost bought an R1, glad I didn't though. The bike I have out performs in almost all aspects. Insurance is cheaper with a 750cc compared to a 1000cc anyway.


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 27, 2008)

i used to have a Gilera Runner 125  lol


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

a little anxious tahoe??? stay calm it will not be long now...
this my WMD....


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> a little anxious tahoe??? stay calm it will not be long now...
> this my WMD....


BRO! I LOVE the CBR's. My first sport bike was a 2001 CBR600 and it was glorious. Ladies loved it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

yea....CBRs are awesome.....and oh Bongspit...you tell me should I be anxious?? I'll go take some more pics....and psot them in a bit.......Actually no anxiety here.....I've been enjoying my "test" buds.....but the REALLY scary thing is I can already put myself on my ass with this early immature stuff.....the final stuff is gonna be totally be......welll I guess I'll wait and see....but I'm already saying this aint stuff that I will fool around with....this is some SERIOUS smoke....remembering of course that I have been out of the loop for quite a while....I shoulda been doing this indor thiang A LONG trime ago!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

more pics to share.....I think the bigbud is gettin close.....? but first some overall shots.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

and these are some of the clones.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

and these are some of the bigbud...they seem to be very close. and that funky old medina is just gitin funkier by the day....kinda still makes me wonder?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

and the Top44.....looking more delicious everyday now......


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2008)

wow,,those are looking scrumptious tahoe,,clones are nice and healthy too,,nice work,,lucky you,,already got a pre-taste,,I want some,,lol,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## cheech505 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice, them buds are looking like candy


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

HoLE....thanks man for coming on by....they be getin better n better.

chjeech...thanks for dropping in for a visit...and for the thoughts! cheers man!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

are any of the clones showing sex yet? the bb and 44 are are ready...chop chop...
I have been smoking my hydro and it is killer...it dried out much faster than the soil plant...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey man....thanks for coming on in......the clones came from my top44 biatch....so they should be....well....like their mom.....I'm gonna leave the bb till like midweek? and the top44 prolly naotehr week beyond that.........but we'll see, day by day right? 

btw - this is one of the classic old ferrari videos from the mid-late 60's.....its frightening....how fast this guy drives through the streets of Paris.

Claude Lelouch: Ferrari @ 140mph through Paris


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....thanks for coming on in......the clones came from my top44 biatch....so they should be....well....like their mom.....I'm gonna leave the bb till like midweek? and the top44 prolly naotehr week beyond that.........but we'll see, day by day right?
> 
> btw - this is one of the classic old ferrari videos from the mid-late 60's.....its frightening....how fast this guy drives through the streets of Paris.
> 
> Claude Lelouch: Ferrari @ 140mph through Paris


how much fun would that be....


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....thanks for coming on in......the clones came from my top44 biatch....so they should be....well....like their mom.....I'm gonna leave the bb till like midweek? and the top44 prolly naotehr week beyond that.........but we'll see, day by day right?
> 
> btw - this is one of the classic old ferrari videos from the mid-late 60's.....its frightening....how fast this guy drives through the streets of Paris.
> 
> Claude Lelouch: Ferrari @ 140mph through Paris


Do you intend to keep one of the clones as a mother? I would anyway.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey Bongspit....yea....I can watch and ;listen to that one over and over.....there are various rumours, but I have understood that it is a 275GTB4 as the car he was driving.

Hey man....yea, I would like to keep a clone too. But I will be traveling for over a month and unable to tend to them properly, and I am not prepared to get any outside help involved. I'll be starting from seed again in the early summer (May). cheers man!


Sublime757 said:


> Do you intend to keep one of the clones as a mother? I would anyway.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 28, 2008)

wow what a ride.
wonder how many birds he flattened.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 28, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Bongspit....yea....I can watch and ;listen to that one over and over.....there are various rumours, but I have understood that it is a 275GTB4 as the car he was driving.
> 
> Hey man....yea, I would like to keep a clone too. But I will be traveling for over a month and unable to tend to them properly, and I am not prepared to get any outside help involved. I'll be starting from seed again in the early summer (May). cheers man!


hi tahoe, hope its not jail, your going to for a month.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hahahaha...yea no sh*t eh?!....I get mesmerized everytime I watch that piece.....and then he steps out of the car at the end and meets the girl....how classic! hahahahaha!


crazy-mental said:


> wow what a ride.
> wonder how many birds he flattened.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey tahoe looking really good, it doesent look like the big bud has disapointed with their claim that branches could break under the wight of the buds? 
also i think i read back somewhere (just read most of the thread) that top44 went past its 44day limit? does tht mean top44 (sorri havent heard of it till now) flowers in 44 days? or i supposed to anyway 
keep it up!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 28, 2008)

i had euphoria supp.to flower in 45 days.
i wish.
think it depends if you have a 1000w. or not.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey man...yup.....the expectation is that under optimal conditions.....the top 44 will finish in 44 days. but mine are going longer and the bigbud will actually finish before it I think....oh well, no worries....they'll finish when they're ready....thanbks for dropping in!


TheJollyBrother said:


> Hey tahoe looking really good, it doesent look like the big bud has disapointed with their claim that branches could break under the wight of the buds?
> also i think i read back somewhere (just read most of the thread) that top44 went past its 44day limit? does tht mean top44 (sorri havent heard of it till now) flowers in 44 days? or i supposed to anyway
> keep it up!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Shhuddd upp!!! *
*You serious?*

*Oh Mr. Bong. I am soooo very jealous of you right now*

*Thats a kick ass bike ya got there.*

*Ya wanna give me a ride?*





*Sorry tahoe. *
*How could I 'not' comment on THAT!*

*So Tahoe? How is 'life' now that you have some good puffs to do ya?*
*I bet you are having fun now.*
*REALLY REALLY impressive grow. You're doing well my friend.*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> a little anxious tahoe??? stay calm it will not be long now...
> this my WMD....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey Lacy.....my world is good....very good....thanks for asking. I remain VERY intrigued as to what the final product all properly dried and cured will be like....but regardless, the journey so far, and the tests so far are most approving.....how's yours doing at this stage? cheers and have a great day!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*The tests so far are most approving*
*Almost sounds like a lab professor. *
*You need to smoke a bowl *

*I like the fact that you have so many varieties. It must be very interesting having that kind of selection to smoke after this many years. I know how incredibly exciting it was for me after 3 years of being completely sober to all of a sudden having all this awesome weed grow myself. *
*You must be feeling somewhat similar. There's a incredible amount of pride and joy, unlike just purchasing some good dank.*
*Have a great one yourself Tahoe.*

*lacy*



tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy.....my world is good....very good....thanks for asking. I remain VERY intrigued as to what the final product all properly dried and cured will be like....but regardless, the journey so far, and the tests so far are most approving.....how's yours doing at this stage? cheers and have a great day!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww.. no love for the Suzuki guy  . No worries, I get my love when they pull up to me at stop lights.

BTW Tahoe the place you were planning to go in a month, would that be the oz trip you mentioned?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 28, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy.....my world is good....very good....thanks for asking. I remain VERY intrigued as to what the final product all properly dried and cured will be like....but regardless, the journey so far, and the tests so far are most approving.....how's yours doing at this stage? cheers and have a great day!


someone seems happy today.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Tahoe....that Big Bud looks lovely, it all looks good, but I just love the swollen calyxes on the BB. Very nice! 

It's nearly time!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

yuppers crazy and snow white....almost time......i got me some of those trimmers ready and waiting......its getting really close.  Took some pics of a clipped small bud from the top44.....weighs 5g wet but is quite nice and full and tight. It is hanging to dry and then we'll see what the dry weight is.....

Lacy....ya....certain pride for sure, and the knowing the pure and well cared for growing and all.....very cool indeed!

Sublime....yea...thats my oz trip......getting really close too......


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fucking scrumptious looking. Save some of the trimming and make a salad! With a nice, light, balsalmic vinegarette and olive oil.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my gawwd T. At this point I dont know which one of your pics if I saw in real life would make my mouth water your avatars or your update pics.....lol......seriously its obvious shit is going good man, Im happy for ya bro I bet ur gonna have a BIG ass smile on your face when your on cloud nine after pullin off that yummy suga I see.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey man.....yea...that one is like the nicest one I have picked so far....I am intrigued as to how it will be when dried......pretty cool to be coming from your own gro tho.....


Sublime757 said:


> Fucking scrumptious looking. Save some of the trimming and make a salad! With a nice, light, balsalmic vinegarette and olive oil.


hahahahaha....I'm glad I bring some joy to your world. That is all I could ever ask for. And to be stoned on my own home grown....yea ok...that too! 


robbie82 said:


> Oh my gawwd T. At this point I dont know which one of your pics if I saw in real life would make my mouth water your avatars or your update pics.....lol......seriously its obvious shit is going good man, Im happy for ya bro I bet ur gonna have a BIG ass smile on your face when your on cloud nine after pullin off that yummy suga I see.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice job sir, very thorough and scientific. almost like a biologist or something lol, hope your new stash is the dogs bollocks hehe. nothin better than the feeling of completing your own grow. happy toking mr. t .


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 29, 2008)

I jizzed when I saw the bud pics

Good job, my brother


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 29, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> yuppers crazy and snow white....almost time......i got me some of those trimmers ready and waiting......its getting really close.  Took some pics of a clipped small bud from the top44.....weighs 5g wet but is quite nice and full and tight. It is hanging to dry and then we'll see what the dry weight is.....


Yo T...I'm very excited for you man  It's all getting so close now!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 29, 2008)

Masta, YGF and SW.....thanks for coming on in....the big day....the harvest....tiz just around the corner. hahahahaha....no science here....ahahahahaha.....sh*t-ass luck, thats it!....and an automated box. Automated box.....hmmmmm...interesting. Oh well, got more seeds but I'm thinking I'm gonna have more than enuf for a bit.....at least until I get back from Oz. Then maybe I'll start up another journal....or sumthin!


----------



## wbinwv (Jan 29, 2008)

Gorgeous plants!!! Well done bro!!!


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 29, 2008)

looking very good my frend, you will be smoking your own bud for a while i think lol looking at the size of some of them. you mentioned you had more seeds, are they the same strains or something different ? as with my latest grow i like to mix & match lol so i dont really know what to expect from these ( as long as they are not males again ), i'll just wait and see. good luck with your harvest mate.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey wb and hustla....thanks for coming on by and for your thoughts! The seeds I have are from my original seed purchase so include the top44 and bigbud.....I am really not sure what I will do as a next round. I'm gonna think about that still for a bit. So many choices!!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 29, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey wb and hustla....thanks for coming on by and for your thoughts! The seeds I have are from my original seed purchase so include the top44 and bigbud.....I am really not sure what I will do as a next round. I'm gonna think about that still for a bit. So many choices!!


whats up you old hippie?? maybe you find some weird austrailian strain while you are there...


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

I say you should germ all the beans you have left and pick one top44 and one BB for mothers. Perpetual harvest mmmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey PoonBong....maybe...maybe....and then again...maybe it would be worth staying there and growing there? hahahahaha....could never leave my kids.....though maybe send them a ticket to join me? hahahahaha!

Hey Sublime.....that would certainly be a plan!

I knocked my socks off totally yesterday.....came home from work and had two small bowls, basically two hits, two puffs...and I was GONE! that was 530PM and I lay down on the couch......an amazing trippy ride......completely concious but not wanting to move cuz it was way too much fun......and I next remember going to bed at around 900PM.......my first indoor homegrown is like almost scary.....though that's just for me.....the yield I have coming will like last me a year.....I will have to learn what the right dosage amount is for me....cuz most of the time I do not want to get blottoed....just pleasantly buzzed.....seems to me THAT is a VERY small amount of this weed......


----------



## HoLE (Jan 30, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey PoonBong....maybe...maybe....and then again...maybe it would be worth staying there and growing there? hahahahaha....could never leave my kids.....though maybe send them a ticket to join me? hahahahaha!
> 
> Hey Sublime.....that would certainly be a plan!
> 
> I knocked my socks off totally yesterday.....came home from work and had two small bowls, basically two hits, two puffs...and I was GONE! that was 530PM and I lay down on the couch......an amazing trippy ride......completely concious but not wanting to move cuz it was way too much fun......and I next remember going to bed at around 900PM.......my first indoor homegrown is like almost scary.....though that's just for me.....the yield I have coming will like last me a year.....I will have to learn what the right dosage amount is for me....cuz most of the time I do not want to get blottoed....just pleasantly buzzed.....seems to me THAT is a VERY small amount of this weed......


 
Success!!!!! good going tahoe ,,and it's really not that hard a job,,for the bonus in the end,,great journal,,great grow,,great guy,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## wbinwv (Jan 30, 2008)

Any guesses as to what your yield will be tahoe? Ballpark it for me.


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 30, 2008)

aah the joys of growing your own, you cant beat it, the fruits of all your hard work have paid off my friend. im glad to hear that your buds are doing the trick lol. those days when you have a smoke and your mind wanders for hours and then you wonder where the time has gone is a great feeling. lol i love that feeling. your journal has been a great read tahoe, i hope there will be many, many more from you in the future.

hustla


----------



## tckfui (Jan 30, 2008)

niceeeee budss man,


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 30, 2008)

BIG round of cheering for you bro..you did a great job...cant wait to see what your final yeild weighs out to!!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 30, 2008)

chop....chop....chop....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks so much for all the positive thoughts....really means a lot!! in terms of yeild, I'm really totally lost.....lots of people talk about an oz or two per plant....I have no sense what weight mine might represent.....

Came home tonight, and had a single puff/hit.....and I am in total heaven. It sure seems easy to over-smoke this weed. hahahahaha....either that or I have been without anything decent for so long my body has no idea whats happening?! hahahahaha!

these are some pics of the Bigbud.....I am thinking they are ready to come down. Though I am a little confused with what seems like continued growth and swelling, and even NEW white hairs coming out? Yet in some many other respect look done? I am particulalrly ?fascinated? with that third pic.....that's just downright funky? Any thoughts? I'd appreciate your feedback!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 30, 2008)

looks ready 2 me


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 30, 2008)

and for those that need their hourly dose of pics....I will once again share some of that wonderful biatch of a top44.....she continues to evolve and grow.....looking very very sweet indeed. needless to say.....I am a happy happy guy! hahahahahaha!!


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds Like You Got Yourself Some Good Smoke. There Will Be More Soon!! That Bb Looks Like It Could Be Harvested. The Bestway To Check The Ripeness Is With A Microscope. Radio Shack Has A Nice Little 60-100x Microscope That Works Well. Usually Harvest Is Done With 70-80% Orange Or Brown Hairs Are Present. Looking At The Trichs Is A Much More Acurate Way To Tell The Stage Of The Thc. If They Are Mostly Clear Let It Go Long The Thc Is Not Fully Developed. Cloudy Trichs Is A Sign Of Developed Thc. Amber Is A Sign Of Degrading Thc. It Is Impossible To Harvest With All Trichs Cloudy Because Different Parts Of The Plant Mature At Different Times. Usually A Combination Of Very Few Clear ,mostly Cloudy And A Few Amber Is When The Highest Thc Is Present. Some People Prefer A More Sedative High Wich You Will Encounter The More Amber Trichs That Are Present....lol Sorry For All The Rambling But I Figured That If You Didnt Need The Info Someone That Reads This Post Will Learn A Little About Harvesting. There Is Much More Info In The Faq Section.... Those T44 Are Looking Great. They Seem To Need A Week Or So More Be Fore Harvest. What Are Your Plans For The Next Round?

Km


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey man...thanks for rambling....I appreciate the time and effort you have given up. Yes I have one of those....and prolly should use it....huh?!!....hahahahahaha....

As you've said, the t44 can go another week....and at this rate of ripening.....I am soooo excited about what I might be in store for....

Next....well....I am traveling for a bit, and will finish these and the clones of the top44 I have....I have to have everything done and finished by April....the clones are 7 weeks now and looking VERY good.....they are starting to show flower more now.....


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2008)

nice job, my room is the same size, so i'm going to have to read your whole story, and hope i can do as good as you.

myfirst grow
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46705-my-first-horticulture-experiment.html


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jan 30, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> and for those that need their hourly dose of pics....I will once again share some of that wonderful biatch of a top44.....she continues to evolve and grow.....looking very very sweet indeed. needless to say.....I am a happy happy guy! hahahahahaha!!


Tahoe, Very nice buds. Much better then the bulk of my last grow. Only my one plant that was all by itself produced buds even close to what you have there, and even then. Mine did not comepare to yours. 

How much longer do you think they have until Harvest. And how long have they been flower and vegged?

GRATS BUD!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Tahoe....looking so nice man! Do you have a little hand held microscope? If not, you should get one. Apart from helping to identify if your trichs look ready, it is just so fucking cool to actually see the trichs at 60-100x magnification!! 

I have a tiny handheld 100X magnifier with a built in light. Just snip of a bud leaf and place the little device right on it, press the button to turn on the light and just stare at it's beatuy. It's like looking at the stars on a beautiful clear night,,,,amazing!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

LDB....hey man thanks.....they are very purdy.....and sweet smelling....I will be giving the top44 about another week. the top44 is 9 weeks flower now with 19 days vege (total 82 days from sprout). There were a number of factors that contributed to the 9 weeks, with better management, she might have been done on time (6-7 weeks).

SW - yea I have one....I guess I should actually use it...ahahaha! the bigbud has had one more week of vege (26 d) and one less week of flower (8 weeks).

I will harvest the bigbud tonight......and provide a wet weight....


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> LDB....hey man thanks.....they are very purdy.....and sweet smelling....I will be giving the top44 about another week. the top44 is 9 weeks flower now with 19 days vege (total 82 days from sprout). There were a number of factors that contributed to the 9 weeks, with better management, she might have been done on time (6-7 weeks).
> 
> SW - yea I have one....I guess I should actually use it...ahahaha! the bigbud has had one more week of vege (26 d) and one less week of flower (8 weeks).
> 
> I will harvest the bigbud tonight......and provide a wet weight....


wkd mate, that's sooo exciting...HARVEST TIME!  and yeah, use the magnifier man, it amazing to see 'em up so close! Can't wait for the harvest report and pics!

Great job T...you should be v proud!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

hey SW......thanks man....proud? yea totally! I feel pretty good.....while knowing full well that there are SO many things that can go wrong and do go wrong in lots of other grows.....certainly a good first indoor experience for me. and the smoke is so ....so....so...well, clean. maybe its just my perception but the stone is VERY clean and especially the come down.....it is so amazingly ...... clean...thats the only word I can come up with. it might just be all the other circumstances.....I just LOVE this smoke!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> and the smoke is so ....so....so...well, clean. maybe its just my perception but the stone is VERY clean and especially the come down.....it is so amazingly ...... clean...


ya, that's cos you grew it right


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks.....I would have never ever anticipated that as an outcome.....sweet surprise it is!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 31, 2008)

its YOUR crop..you did that with your own two hands and basically dirt water and lights..it really is amazing....you worked for you bud now you got the kinda smoke that suits you...toke it up mann..


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 31, 2008)

well done tahoe, ive said it before but i just have to say it 1 more time lol. *they look amazing mate*. the green thumb was on your side the whole way.

hustla


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 31, 2008)

Man it must been a while since Ive checked in and whoa!! youve been movin right along!!!
Verrry nice man... Those last pics (buds) are looking big and juicy. 
About a week away?? is that right?
Excellent results..

*E.F.*


----------



## t dub c (Jan 31, 2008)

well done buddy, those pics look soo nice. me want!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

150 pages of straight to the point meat and potatoes. almost like our own grow bible lol, great job professor t. got any pics we can drool over?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

well....ask and ye shall receive. bigbud....top colas harvested....there are four that I trimmed up and have hanging drying now. the total wet weight for those four buds was 83g. The others I will leave as they looked like they could still use a day or so.....

and the other pic is the test top44 bud that I harvested and dried....weighed wet 5g and is between 1-2g dry.

I will continue with a phased harvest as buds come mature. The top44 will likely be mostly ready mid next week (the yield from this plant is going to be crazy.....). then the real work - trimming - should be fun....I can't wait!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> well....ask and ye shall receive. bigbud....top colas harvested....there are four that I trimmed up and have hanging drying now. the total wet weight for those four buds was 83g. The others I will leave as they looked like they could still use a day or so.....
> 
> and the other pic is the test top44 bud that I harvested and dried....weighed wet 5g and is between 1-2g dry.
> 
> I will continue with a phased harvest as buds come mature. The top44 will likely be mostly ready mid next week (the yield from this plant is going to be crazy.....). then the real work - trimming - should be fun....I can't wait!


NICE!!! I want some...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

damnn that looks tasty and the top 44 looks sugary as hell. awesome job..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

Masta and Bongspit....thanks....I just put my socks back on.......hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> Masta and Bongspit....thanks....I just put my socks back on.......hahahahahahahahaha!


I know exactly what you mean. Looks totally killer and I'm so proud our Tahoe is all grown up and graduated.


----------



## Locc07 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow congrats on such beautiful girls.


----------



## econofarmer (Feb 1, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> Masta and Bongspit....thanks....I just put my socks back on.......hahahahahahahahaha!


 
haha nice!!! man that bud looks soooo crystaly!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 1, 2008)

sublime, loco, and EF.....thanks for dropping in....and the continued support. The next big trim will come on Sunday......I LOVE this smoke!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 2, 2008)

Tahoe, Tahoe, Tahoe, Dude super job.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey ma man! thanks a bumch.....i'm spending time enjoying the fruit.......and I still can't get over how "clean" the smoke is....I'll take the balance of the bigbud tonight....and then the top44 I'm thinking? Wednesday/Thursday?  we'll see. then I an put the clones upnder the hps.....they have continued to do very well under the 200W cfl. here's some pics from this AM....cheers!


----------



## KushMaster85 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! Looks Great! I Would Say You Are About Right On The Timming. Did That Top Bud In The Second Pic Fall Over From The Weight Or Did You Bend It Over? You Are Going To Have Some Great Smoke. Good Luck On The Next Batch! They Are Looking Good Too!

Km


----------



## HoLE (Feb 3, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey ma man! thanks a bumch.....i'm spending time enjoying the fruit.......and I still can't get over how "clean" the smoke is....I'll take the balance of the bigbud tonight....and then the top44 I'm thinking? Wednesday/Thursday?  we'll see. then I an put the clones upnder the hps.....they have continued to do very well under the 200W cfl. here's some pics from this AM....cheers!


looking fukkin awesome tahoe,,,get those BB's down and let the Lowgirl enjoy the HoLE place to herself for a few days,,you are gonna have to work hard now,,,,to do better with those clones,,,you have set a pretty high standard here,,and now have to live up to it(no tress),,I said this before,,great grow,,great journal,,and a great guy,,,,hey,,,,does that 200 go in a special socket,,or a regular one?

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey guys...thanks. the next batch will be fun....i hope I can still get her all done by the end of March?

yea...it screws into the same one that the 125W it came with....I think it is regular socket.....? lottsa light.....though still not the HPS for sure....regardless, the clones have done well. cheers!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey tahoe hope you had a good smoke out of all of your efforts.
One thing i just noticed is your really cool grow boxes.
Did you build these yourself or buy them?
I am going to build a little veg box out of plywood for clones and seedlings soon which i had planned to put a 125watt cfl in.

Did you not like the 125 or did you just want a better lamp?


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoa Tahoe lookin good!! I havent stopped in for a while and things took off. Nice work man. I got the new journal started you should check it out.


----------



## o2hustla (Feb 3, 2008)

tahoe mate i cant get enough of those pics my friend, keep up the good work.

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

nat - hey man - that box is a turnkey affair, plug and play so to speak. It is fully automated for hydro, I'm in soil .....maybe I'll try hydro some time? I went to the 125W cuz it was more light and I thought the vege chamber seemed a little dark? and the 200W was also self-ballasted and just screwed directly in.....I think it has been an improvement.

ratty - hey....thanks for dropping by....I come for a visit.

hustla - hey man....thanks.

I finished up with the Bigbud tonight. took all the stems down and trimmed back to "trim" and popcorn + other buds. the popcorn and other buds weighed another 109g so with the 83g of main bud, we have 192g wet fom two plants (will turn into 50g dry?). so, not stellar by any measure but decent and the quality is pretty good I think.

What is MORE obvious is the "fully-laden" nature of the top44. I will be so intrigued with what the total yeild from this will be. coming this week I do believe......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

Good for you tahoe... for soil, and with a force flower you've done very well to almost make the oz per plant mark.

You keeping all the trim for oil?


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 4, 2008)

Great job sir! Enjoy all that sticky bud!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 4, 2008)

skunk...hello there....I have the popcorn and other bud.....and then there is a HoLE paper bag full of trim.....oil? hash? tincture? so many choices.......

thanks SW.....you bet I will enjoy it all.

A few more days and the top44 will be done as well. this morning's view....


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 4, 2008)

and while I'm adding pictures, I took some of the (1) 2 pics of the main bigbud drying and (2) and three pics of the popcorn......all drying VERY nicely!


----------



## o2hustla (Feb 4, 2008)

those bud look nice, dense and tasty my friend, the buds i got from my bigbud x nl were quite fluffy but smoked well. i still have some seeds from that batch so i might try it again at somepoint.

hustla


----------



## HoLE (Feb 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> and while I'm adding pictures, I took some of the (1) 2 pics of the main bigbud drying and (2) and three pics of the popcorn......all drying VERY nicely!


hey,,gimme back my bud

lol,,ok you can keep it,,but they are related

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Feb 4, 2008)

young man, are you stoned??? that sh*t looks excellent tahoe...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

i just look at the pictures. they look great. good grow my friend.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 4, 2008)

hustla, HoLE, Bongspit and fdd.....thanks y'all for dropping on in.....AM I STONED? is that a loaded Q? hahahahahaha ........ did you just fart? hahahahahaha .... have the NY super giants done the impossible? ..... wait.....those are not related thoughts.....what the f*ck are u talking about? look who's talking! hahahahahaha....NO I AM NOT STONED. hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 4, 2008)

easy on that stuff, you will clean out your cupboards and kitchen. mmmmm pancakes lol. are you stoned? i thought so, and good for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, you should fix something to eat. then take some pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 4, 2008)

while I was NOT stoned, I took some more pics....cuz....well cuz.....just cuz.....hahahahahaha.....these are of the top44 that is now 68 days (coming on 10 weeks....).....they are frosting up a lot......I am shooting for Wed/Thurs to harvest?


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice looking nugs there Tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey fdd.....yea food/////more foood......hahahahahaha.....twinkies.....we need twinkies....hahahahaha

thanks for coming on in DC.....I am excited about the final steps! cheers!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 5, 2008)

they are looking real sweet now Tahoe!  
very nice grow mate!

happy growing


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

Top 44........44......HA! 

At least the 'Top' bit is right. They look great man! Happy smoking. 

I'm not too far behind you myself now. Exciting times!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't eat tooo much man.....tough to loose weight at advanced ages....that said, go get some double stuff oreo's and a gallon of milk.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

oreos and milk, wait til they get soggy. mmmmmm mmmmm!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zed, SW, YGF, and Masta.....hey man.....thanks for coming on in......oreos and milk! hahahahahah....I love that! I'll be cutting some of the top44 tonight, while the BigBud main colas have been jarred - dry weight was 24g from the main cola buds. the remaining buds are still drying. will jar them in the next couple of days. wonderful aroma! truly wonderful.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 6, 2008)

hey....well.....did a little more cutting tonight......took what is likely to be half of the top44 plant. a total of four branches that we quite laden. the trimmed wet weight? 240g (the biggest one in pic 3 was 35g).......all been trimmed and hanging to dry. 

so I might get another similar amount from the other four branches that are left. I got a little ball of bud-goo and placed half on top of the bowl, and that is certainly one wacky fabulous blast.......whhhheewwwwww! and I have another little ball left for the time of my chosing.....hhhmmmmmmm!~


----------



## bongspit (Feb 6, 2008)

have you smoked the topp44 yet??? I have been smoking the hell out of mine and it seems like it has gotten stronger....


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

Man I wish I was your neighbor. We'd put stores out of business with out munchie runs.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 7, 2008)

PoonBong.....hey man....yes.....I don't really see that much different between the two? they both get me good and high....hahahahahahaha. I really do laugh at my tolerance though. I come home from work and sit down and basically have a bowl and then I'm okk for the rest of the evening.....sometime I might have another bit sometime in between but that is really all I am looking for....my chill period after work

.....with the remaining four big branches on the top44 to harvest I so far have *432g* wet and the big paper bag of trim.....so maybe another 200g+ ...... this 650g+ wet should give me between 5-6oz when all dried. I believe I have achieved my initially stated goal.....to grow some decent smoke - no shattered records, just a good first indoor grow.

Sublime....hahahahahaha....yea...really.....oddly enough this smoke doesn't really give me the munchies - but I just don't smoke that much either. it was a great sunday afternoon watching the superbowl! especially the last 2:24......totally mezmerizing..........cheers!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 7, 2008)

mmmmmmmm nice buds Tahoe!  i watched my 1st ever superbowl on sunday and the 4th q had me hooked! lol
never really understood it till now, am more into soccer!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey zed....thanks for coming on in....I used to watch a lot of ball...and other sports of tv......wither don't have the time or don't make the time now.....Sunday's game was a real treat! I am not passionate one side or the other...it was just an awesome game and very entertaining.....with what might be up to 6oz dried from my first grow seems like I'll be able to enjoy this smoke for some time!!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 7, 2008)

nice yeild mate very nice for a 1st grow  my 1st yeild was around 35g dry just 1 plant and i wish i could have let it go all the way.
the game was good but i cant get over how may breaks they have!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 7, 2008)

im so glad for you tahoe.
having better luck than me.
had to get rid or my biggest 8 plants, cos the 3 arjans strawberry haze had gone hermie, and must have polled the rest of my flowering females.
so all gone.
i still have 16,plants going, most 3 week 12/12.
so not to worry im 2 week behind sced.
of the 2 plants every 2 weeks harvest.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 7, 2008)

any pics of the harvest.
how are you drying it.
id put it in a box and just leave for 4 weeks in a dry dark place.
then jar.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey crazy. I posted pics of the BigBud a ways back in the journal. and first part of the top44 as well. tonight I harvested the last of the top44. this part yielded 258g wet weight, the biggest cola being 52g wet weight. 

I have posted a pic of them drying suspended in a cool dark room. the bigbud dried in about a week and have been jarred. I will leave these for at least that long and I expect longer. 

so all together, this one top44 plant has yielded almost 500g (wet) and the two bigbud almost 200g (wet). nothing earth shattering, but certainly lots to be proud of. and I love the smoke, and thats what counts, right?

So onto the clones. they are doing very well. though stretched a little but it is what it is and I'll manage them a little as they grow.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 7, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey crazy. I posted pics of the BigBud a ways back in the journal. and first part of the top44 as well. tonight I harvested the last of the top44. this part yielded 258g wet weight, the biggest cola being 52g wet weight.
> 
> I have posted a pic of them drying suspended in a cool dark room. the bigbud dried in about a week and have been jarred. I will leave these for at least that long and I expect longer.
> 
> ...


box is looking a little bare...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 7, 2008)

Holy Shit you snivveler.. Boo-Hoo.. I only got 700 grams wet of sticky buds.... Which is over 8 OZ's dried.. People like you really piss me off.. LMAO. Here I got a little more then you did for yeild, but I am pretty sure I would trade you 2:1 for your buds. I am thinking they are much stronger and better tasteing.

You have a great crop there Tahoe.. Congradulations!!!!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 7, 2008)

OH YAH!! MOFO.. where is the next grow.. bring it on!!!! You heard me!!! Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 7, 2008)

Once more thing Tahoe.. I love you like a Brother.. I would beat your ass down and take you last bag of weed.... roflmao.... At least if it was a bag of that weed I see there in this crop.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 7, 2008)

Tahoe... Great journal! The people love
it and so do I. From what I have read,
this journal was your first on here(please
correct me if I am wrong). I'm stoked and 
excited to be comfortable with growing in 
the near future. Thanks for the vicarious 
experience! Good grow!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 8, 2008)

PoonBong - yea really....we'll see how they fill it out in the next weeks....

LDB - hey man thanks.....I thought your buds looked pretty good too. I am totally happy with my yield and smoke.....it was an awesome journey to boot.......I can't have asked for anything more.

asdfva - thanks, yes it was my first.....and a great first experience. thanks for dropping in, and passing along your thoughts!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice yeild tahoe! but you get more next time! 

happy growing mate.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely a fantastic grow, and journal Tahoe.
You should be very proud of yourself bud, excellent sucsess for the 1st time.
I`m stoked to see the next run...clones sometimes show better than their mama`s.
Keep up the great work bro.
canadiancowboy


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh man, Im so glad to see everything is turning out how you expected, the product looks great! And this was def one of the coolest threads to follow! Lets see how those clones pull through, they look healthy, stretched or not.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

hety Robbie.....absolutely....thanks.....I am soooo pleased. the smoke, the quality is everything I could have hoped for. I keep just thikning about how "clean" it is. I can smoke a bowl or whatever smaller amount.....enjoy a buzz for a hour or two and then go about the rest of my day or whatever just like nuthin happened. It is just so freakin pleasant.....I know...thats such a lame word....but I dunno what else to say.

I jarred the small and other bud of the BigBud this morning. I will be leaving the top44 to dry for the next week, and prolly jar it next weekend.

The clones continue to do very well. they are healthy and showing loads of bud beginnings. I am not sure they will turn into their mother....but they will certainly be proud offspring. It will be interesting to see what they will yield. Their mom got me almost 500g wet so I should be able to squeeze another 1000g wet from the four plants if all goes reasonably well. and I suppose the chance remains that they will produce more than that too.

I certainly have ended up with more smoke that I ever thought I would. I certainly have my perwsonal supply secure for a good period of time. If I am going to grow anymore it will be because (1) I just love the fun of growing ..... (2) I want to try some other strain (grow/smoke) .... (3) I love all the interaction on this forum .... (4) I'm sure there are other reasons....

This has been a great experience, I have made some awesome friends, and I fulfilled my objective as stated on day one. Now comes an opportunity to enjoy the fruits of the effort. I am gonna request the mods to CLOSE this thread, and I will start another one for the clones. they are currently at 8 weeks - they have had a long and difficult start, but seem to have recovered and flourished well. I have no sense on how long they will take, but I have about 7 weeks to finish them. I sure hope that is enough time.

Thanks to EVERYONE for their comments, thoughts and contrbutions to my grow. I look forward to continuing this with my next journal. Cheers..... and WALK ON!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 9, 2008)

pleasants not such a bad desciptive word,,,hey tahoe enjoy those fruits man,,you earned em,,good luck on finishing the clones as well

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey MR. HoLE! how are ya....thanks for coming on by.....I am enjoying furshure.....will get the new journal started. have a GREAT Saturday ma man!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Tahoe
How Are You.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey crazy...I'm doing great, thaks for asking. I have started up my new thread at Top44 clones from an awesome MUTHA-biatch! and will have the mods close this thread on down. It has been a trip......worthy worthy trip.....let's keep traveling!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wanted to drop by to say hello and Farm Hard


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey RMH.....thanks man....thanks for all your support! I'm farmin' hard on the clones....check out the new thread....this one will be closing down.....cheers man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

to be continued.............https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49330-top44-clones-awesome-mutha-biatch.html














closed and finished. nice grow. 

.

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------

